# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  نظرة جديدة في تحريم الاسبال للخيلاء

## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
في هذا البحث سابين ان شاء الله صحة مذهب الجمهور في تحريم الاسبال للخيلاء فقط و قد انتشر في عصرنا الحال قول تحريم الاسبال مطلقا حتى ظن بعض الناس انها مسألة منتهية و لا نقاش فيها و انها لا يسوغ فيها الخلاف و هذا خطأ كبير و هو تعدي ايضا على خيرة السلف الذين قالوا بتقييد الاسبال بالخيلاء


انبه الاخوة ان اغلب الكلام منقول من رسالة الشيخ عبد الوهاب مهية 

ورد في الاسبال عدة احاديث هي
قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه يوم القيامة متفق عليه وهو من حديث عبد الله بن عمر ( ر ) أخرجه البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والنسائي والترمذي وابن ماجه وكذا مالك وأحمد من طرق كثيرة عن ابن عمر به وقال الترمذي حديث حسن صحيح وزاد البخاري والنسائي وأحمد في رواية لهم ( قال أبو بكر يا رسول الله إن أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال النبي ( ص ) لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء وزاد أحمد في رواية من طريق نافع قال وأخبرني سليمان بن يسار أن أم سلمة ذكرت النساء فقال ترخي شبرا قالت إذن تنكشف قال فذراعا لايزدن عليه.

قال الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم : 
" من جر ثوبه خيلاء، لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة "البخاري 
وقال صلي الله عليه وسلم : 
"لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " البخاري
ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار "رواه البخاري و غيره . راجع الصحيحة : 2037
إزرة المؤمن إلي عضلة ساقيه . ثم إلي الكعبين .فما كان أسفل من ذلك ففي النار " انظر صحيح الجامع
إزرة المؤمن إلي نصف الساق . ولا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين . ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار . من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه " انظر صحيح الجامع
"إن الله لا ينظر إلي مسبل الإزار "انظر الصحيحة: 1656


حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه :" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم ، قال : فقرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرار. قال أبو ذر: خابوا وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال:"المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب". رواه مسلم برقم (106) .

حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار .صحيح صححه الالباني في صحيح الجامع برقم 6592
قال جابر بن سليم قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة ) صححه الترمذي رقم 2722

حديث ايضا ما رواه أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه عند البخاري 5785 قال : 
خسفت الشمس و نحن عند النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم . فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتي أتي المسجد . و ثاب الناس ( أي رجعوا إلي المسجد بعد أن كانوا خرجوا منه ء الفتح ) فصلي ركعتين . فجلي عنها . ثم أقبل علينا و قال : 
" إن الشمس و القمر آيتين من آيات الله . فإذا رأيتم منها شيئا فصلوا و ادعوا الله حتي يكشفها "

(من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام) رواه أبو داود ، وهو صحيح


المناقشة :

كل الخلاف يدور حول حمل المطلق على المقيد فلننظر ادن حديث ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار 

و حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار

قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في ( التخويف من النار 1/118) : وفي مسند الإمام أحمد عن هبيب بن المغفل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال :" من وطئ إزاره خيلاء وطئه في النار" وهو يبين معنى ما في صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه قال : " ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار " ، أن المراد ما تحت الكعب من البدن والثوب معا وأنه يسحب ثوبه في النار كما يسحبه في الدنيا خيلاء .اهـ

الحكم واحد في كلتا الحالتين ادن يدل ان الخيلاء قيد معتبر و ان الاسبال محمول على الخيلاء في كلتا الحالتين و الحديثان صحيحان و الثاني صححه الالباني فارجعوا للمصادر.

ننظر للحديثين الان "لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " البخاري

حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه :" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم ، قال : فقرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرار. قال أبو ذر: خابوا وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال:"المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب". رواه مسلم برقم (106) .

من قال ان الله لا ينظر اليه عقوبة ثانية غير ما اسفل القدمين في النار  نقول له كذلك لا يكلمه الله عقوبة ثالثة  لان النظر و الكلام صفتان ادن حسب من قال انه لا يحمل المطلق على المقيد لان الحكم يختلف اصبح عنده ثلاث حالات  فالاسبال هنا ليس هو الاسبال للخيلاء و هذا باطل قطعا و منه نفهم ان كلا الاسبالين قصد به الخيلاء و انه سواء ما تحت قدميه في النار او ان الله لا ينظر اليه و لا يكلمه فهو امر واحد و من قال نفرق لان الحكم ليس واحد الزمناه كذلك باعتبار عدم تكليم الله له حكما جديدا و لا شك ان هذا القول فاسد  و هنا نذكر خطأ يقع فيه الكثير و هو ان قاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد لها شروط ان توفرت حملناه و ان لم تتوفر ماذا بفعل ? ??? هذا لا يعني اننا لا نحمله فلم يقل واحد من اهل العلم انه ان لم يتحد الحكم لا نحمل المطلق على المقيد في كل الحالات قطعا انما قالوا لا نطبق قاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد لكنه قد يقيد المطلق لقرائن او لاسباب اخرى و قولهم اننا نحمله ان اتحد الحكم لا يستفاد منه الضد, قد يحمل ليس حسب القاعدة انما لقرائن كما سنبينه بعد قليل.

حديث من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام

هل سنعتبر ايضا ان قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام حكم اخر !!!!

من هنا يتبين فساد قول من لم يحمل المطلق على المقيد 




و نزيد حديث إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة.

هذا دليل ان المخيلة هي المقصودة من التحريم , هذا يدل ان الصفة خرجت مخرج الغالب ادن لم يقصد التفريق بين الاسبال و الاسبال للخيلاء اد ان المظنة واحدة في ذلك العصر.

و نزيد دليل اخر قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لابي بكر الصديق لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء.

القاعدة ان العبرة بعموم اللفظ و ليس بخصوص السبب ادن كون الصديق يتعاهده او لا فلا يغير ذلك في اللفظ انه لا يفعله خيلاء و لو لم يكن للخيلاء دور في التحريم لما استقام لفظ الحديث اد انه لو كان يوجد فرق بين الاسبال و الاسبال للخيلاء لكان جواب رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام بمعنى ان ابا بكر لا يفعله عمدا لكن الحاق ذالك بالخيلاء رغم ان سقوط ثوبه واضح انه لغير خيلاء لزم ان مناط الحكم هو الخيلاء.

من قال من العلماء بان الاسبال المحرم هو الاسبال للخيلاء ?


جاء في (كشاف القناع للبهوتي 1/277 ) :
قال أحمد في رواية حنبل :" جر الإزار وإسبال الرداء في الصلاة إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس"

و في (المجموع) شرح (المهذب) للنووي رحمه الله:
" يحرم اطالة الثوب والإزار والسراويل على الكعبين للخيلاء ، ويكره لغير الخيلاء ، نص عليه الشافعي في (البويطي ) وصرح به الأصحاب."

جاء في ( الآداب الشرعية ) لابن مفلح الحنبلي ، في فصل ( في مقدار طول الثوب للرجل والمرأة وجر الذيول ) ؛ قال صاحب 'المحيط ‘ من الحنفية :" وروي أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله ارتدى برداء ثمين قيمته أربعمائة دينار ، وكان يجره على الأرض فقيل له : أولسنا نهينا عن هذا ؟ فقال : إنما ذلك لذوي الخيلاء ولسنا منهم " .
واختار الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه ولم يتعرض لكراهة ولا عدمها . وقال أبو بكر عبد العزيز : يستحب أن يكون طول قميص الرجل إلى الكعبين وإلى شراك النعل وهو الذي في المستوعب , قال أبو بكر : وطول الإزار إلى مد الساقين , قال وقيل إلى الكعبين.اهـ
و قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في ( التمهيد3/244 ) :
الـخيلاء: التكبر ، وهي الـخيلاء ، والـمخيلة. يقال منه: رجل خال ومختال شديد الـخيلاء ، وكل ذلك من البطر والكبر والله لا يحب الـمتكبرين ، ولا يحب كل مختال فخور. 
وهذا الـحديث يدل علـى أن من جرّ إزاره من غير خيلاء ولا بطر ، أنه لا يلـحقه الوعيد الـمذكور. غير أن جرّ الإزار والقميص وسائر الثـياب مذموم علـى كل حال . وأما الـمستكبر الذي يجر ثوبه فهو الذي ورد فـيه ذلك الوعيد الشديد.

وجاء في ( شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله 2/116) :
"وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" المسبل إزاره " فمعناه المرخى له الجار طرفه خيلاء كما جاء مفسرا فى الحديث الآخر" لا ينظر الله الى من يجر ثوبه خيلاء " ، والخيلاء الكبر وهذا التقييد بالجر خيلاء يخصص عموم المسبل ازاره ويدل على أن المراد بالوعيد من جره خيلاء . وقد رخص النبىّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ذلك لأبي بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه وقال :" لست منهم " ، إذ كان جره لغير الخيلاء "
و قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (22\138):
والفعل الواحد فى الظاهر يثاب الإنسان على فعله مع النية الصالحة ويعاقب على فعله مع النية الفاسدة . وضرب عدة أمثلة ثم قال: وكذلك اللباس فمن ترك جميل الثياب بخلا بالمال لم يكن له أجر ، ومن تركه متعبدا بتحريم المباحات كان آثما ، ومن لبس جميل الثياب إظهارا لنعمة الله وإستعانة على طاعة الله كان مأجورا ، ومن لبسه فخرا وخيلاء كان آثما ، فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور . ولهذا حرم إطالة الثوب بهذه النية كما فى الصحيحين عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" من جر إزاره خيلاء لم ينظر الله يوم القيامة إليه " فقال أبوبكر: يا رسول الله إن طرف إزارى يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه ؟ فقال :" يا أبا بكر إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء " . وفى الصحيحين عن النبى أنه قال :" بينما رجل يجر إزاره خيلاء إذ خسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة ". فهذه المسائل ونحوها تتنوع بتنوع علمهم وإعتقادهم .اهـ ( أي بحسب نياتهم و مقاصدهم ).
وقال رحمه الله في ( شرح العمدة 4/363 ) :
وهذه نصوص صريحة في تحريم الإسبال على وجه المخيلة ، والمطلق منها محمول على المقيد ، وإنما أطلق ذلك ؛ لأن الغالب أن ذلك إنما يكون مخيلة . ثم قال: ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه ، وما سوى ذلك فهو باقٍ على الإباحة ، وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة.اهـ

و قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الكبائر ص215) : الكبيرة الخامسة والخمسون : إسبال الإزار والثوب واللباس والسراويل تعززا وعجبا وفخرا وخيلاء . قال الله تعالى ( ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور ) .اهـ
و قال الشوكاني رحمه الله في (نيل الأوطار ) :
الحديث يدل على تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء . والمراد بجره هو جره على وجه الأرض وهو الموافق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار". وظاهر التقييد بقوله : خيلاء , يدل بمفهومه أن جر الثوب لغير الخيلاء لا يكون داخلا في هذا الوعيد .اهـ

و الشوكاني كما تعلمون ضليع في اصول الفقه و لا تخفى عليه قاعدة المطلق و المقيد.

و قال الصنعاني رحمه الله في ( سبل السلام4/158) :
والمراد : جر الثوب على الأرض ، وهو الذي يدل له حديث البخاري " ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار" . وتقييد الحديث بالخيلاء دال بمفهومه أنه لا يكون من جره غير خيلاء داخلا في الوعيد . وقد صرح به ما أخرج البخاري وأبو داود والنسائي أنه قال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الحديث: إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده، فقال له صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:"إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء" ، وهو دليل على اعتبار المفاهيم من هذا النوع.اهـ

و جاء في ( طرح التثريب ) للحافظ أبي زرعة العراقي رحمه الله :
التقييد بالخيلاء يخرج ما إذا جره بغير هذا القصد , ويقتضي أنه لا تحريم فيه وقد تقدم من صحيح البخاري وغيره قول أبي بكر رضي الله عنه :" إن أحد شقي ثوبي يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنك لست تصنع ذلك خيلاء " وبوب البخاري في صحيحه باب : من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء , وأورد فيه هذا الحديث وحديث أبي بكرة :" خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتى أتى المسجد ... الحديث".اهـ

و قال الباجي رحمه الله في ( المنتقى7/226 ) :
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء " يريد كبرا . وقال عيسى بن دينار عن ابن القاسم : الخيلاء الذي يتبختر في مشيه , ويختال فيه ويطيل ثيابه بطرا من غير حاجة إلى أن يطيلها ولو اقتصد في ثيابه ومشيه لكان أفضل له , قال الله عز وجل (والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور) . وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أرخص في الخيلاء في الحرب , وقال :" إنها لمشية يبغضها الله إلا في هذا الموضع " . ومعنى ذلك والله أعلم لما فيه من التعاظم على أهل الكفر والاستحقار لهم والتصغير لشأنهم . 
و قال : وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء " يقتضي تعلق هذا الحكم بمن جره خيلاء أما من جره لطول ثوب لا يجد غيره أو عذر من الأعذار فإنه لا يتناوله الوعيد . وقد روي " أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الحديث قال : يا رسول الله إن أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء " . وروى الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري عن أبي بكرة : " خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتى أتى المسجد ".اهـ

وجاء في (فيض القدير للمناوي رحمه الله 5/420 ):
أي محل الإزار " ففي النار " حيث أسبله تكبرا كما أفهمه خبر " لا ينظر الله إلى من يجر ثوبه خيلاء " فكنى بالثوب عن بدن لابسه ومعناه : أن الذي دون الكعبين من القدم يعذب عقوبة له فهو من تسمية الشيء باسم ما جاوره أو حل فيه .
و فيه أيضا: (المسبل إزاره) الذي يطوّل ثوبه ويرسله إذا مشى تيهاً وفخراً (خيلاء) أي يقصد الخيلاء بخلافه لا بقصدها ولذلك رخص المصطفى صلى اللّه عليه وسلم في ذلك لأبي بكر حيث كان جره لغير الخيلاء.اهـ 

و قال السيوطي رحمه الله في ( تنوير الحوالك 1/217 ) :
" ما أسفل من ذلك " ، (ما) موصولة و (أسفل) بالنصب خبر كان محذوفة والجملة صلة . ويجوزكون (ما) شرطية و (أسفل) فعل ماض . (ففي النار) أي محله من الرجل وذلك خاص بمن قصد به الخيلاء . 
و في ( الديباج 1/121) :
" المسبل إزاره المرخي له الجار طرفيه خيلاء فهو مخصص بالحديث الآخر "لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء " ، وقد رخص صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك لأبي بكر حيث كان جره لغير الخيلاء ."
وقال السندي في حاشيته على (سنن النسائي) في شرح حديث" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله... ومنهم المسبل": "المسبل" من الإسبال بمعنى الإرخاء عن الحد الذي ينبغي الوقوف عنده والمراد إذا كان عن مخيلة والله تعالى أعلم . 

و في حاشيته على ( البخاري4/ 24 ) قال معلقًا على حديث " ما أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار" : أي إذا كان ذلك خيلاء .

و هو اختيار البخاري رحمه الله في جامعه الصحيح حيث عقد بابًا و ترجم له : من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء . و ذكر تحته حديثين ؛
أحدهما عن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال:" من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر اللَّه إليه يوم القيامة ، فقال أبو بكر: يا رسول اللَّهِ إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده . فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء ".
و الآخر عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ:" خَسَفَتْ الشَّمْسُ وَنَحْنُ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَامَ يَجُرُّ ثَوْبَهُ مُسْتَعْجِلاً حَتَّى أَتَى الْمَسْجِدَ وَثَابَ النَّاسُ فَصَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ فَجُلِّيَ عَنْهَا ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا وَقَالَ :" إِنَّ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ آيَتَانِ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً فَصَلُّوا وَادْعُوا اللَّهَ حَتَّى يَكْشِفَهَا ".
و أورد أبو عوانة في مسنده الصحيح حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما و خرجه من وجوه و أردفه بحديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه :" إزرة المؤمن ..." و ترجم عليها : (الأخبار الناهية عن جر الرجل إزاره بطرا وخيلاء والتشديد فيه والدليل على أن من لم يرد به خيلاء لم تكن عليه تلك الشدة ).
و ذكر ابن حبان في صحيحه : باب : ذكر الزجر عن إسبال المرء إزاره إذ الله جل وعلا لا ينظر إلى فاعله ، وذكرحديث المغيرة بن شعبة قال: " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهيل فقال:" يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك ، فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين".(رقم5442)
ثم ذكر بعده (باب ): ذكر العلة التي من أجلها زجر عن هذا الفعل ، و ذكر حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :" من جر ثيابه من مخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة ". رقم (5443 )
وكان قد ذكر في موطن آخر من صحيحه (2/281) حديث أبي جري الهجيمي قال: أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: يا رسول الله، إنا قوم من أهل البادية، فعلمنا شيئا ينفعنا الله به، فقال: " لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا، ولو أن تفرغ من دلوك في إناء المستسقي، ولو أن تكلم أخاك، ووجهك إليه منبسط. وإياك وإسبال الإزار، فإنه من المخيلة، ولا يحبها الله. وإن امرؤ شتمك بما يعلم فيك، فلا تشتمه بما تعلم فيه، فإن أجره لك، ووباله على من قاله".

قال أبو حاتم ( ابن حبان ): الأمر بترك استحقار المعروف أمر قصد به الإرشاد. والزجر عن إسبال الإزار زجر حتم لعلة معلومة ، وهي الخيلاء ، فمتى عدمت الخيلاء ، لم يكن بإسبال الإزار بأس . والزجر عن الشتيمة ، إذا شوتم المرء ، زجر عنه في ذلك الوقت ، وقبله ، وبعده ، وإن لم يشتم.اهـ
ومما يدل على أن قوله "ما أسفل الكعبين .." داخلة في معنى "من جرّ ثوبه ..." ؛ أن الصحابة الذين رووا اللفظ الأول كانوا يحتجّون على المسبلين باللفظ الثاني . فعن محمد بن زياد قال: سمعت أبا هريرة ورأى رجلا يجر إزاره ، فجعل يضرب الأرض برجله وهو أمير على البحرين ، وهو يقول : جاء الأمير، جاء الأمير، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" إن الله لا ينظر إلى من يجر إزاره بطرًا " رواه الشيخان و اللفظ لمسلم .

فالواضح ان احتجاج ابي هريرة باللفظ الثاني يدل على ان الخيلاء قيد و لو كان يوجد فرق بين الاسبال من غير خيلاء او لا في العقوبة لاستدل بحديث اسفل القدمين اد ان الاصل في المسلم براءة الذمة و نحسن الظن به فلا نتهمه بالخيلاء من دون دليل ادن فغضب ابي هريرة يدل على ان الغالب في ذلك الزمان ان الاسبال لا يكون الا لخيلاء لذلك كان نهي رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و غضب ابي هريرة فان كان بلد الناس فيه لا تسبل نعم منع الاسبال لكثرة المظنة ان المسبل لا يفعلها لا للخيلاء لكن ببلد يسبلون من غير خيلاء فالظاهر انه لا مشكل في ذلك و الله اعلم

و قد أُشكل على بعض الأفاضل كون الأمرين وردا جميعًا في حديث واحد ؛ و هو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : " إزرة المؤمن إلى إنصاف ساقيه لا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار. لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " . و هذا لفظ الإمام مالك رحمه الله في الموطأ ، و هو أصحها . و زعم بعضهم أن الجمع بين العقوبتين في لفظ واحد دليل على اختلافهما.
و الجواب : أن قوله " لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة ..." في الحديث هو تذييل لتقرير حكم و تعليله . و لذلك لم تعطف على ما قبلها ، كما في الرواية السابقة ، و إن كان قد أثبت بعضهم حرف العطف و لكن هذه أرجح . و المعنى : أن من أسبل ثوبه خيلاء وكبرًا ، حق له أن يطأ في النار إلى كعبيه ، لأن الله لا يرحمه يوم القيامة بل يمقته. و هذا ما فهمه الإمام مالك من الحديث ، حيث أورده في (باب) ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه . 
و الدليل " ما أسفل الكعبين " يراد به الإسبال ، حديث جابر بن سليم رضي الله عنه الطويل وفيه:" وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيتَ فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة " رواه أحمد (4/64) و أبو داود (4084) و ابن حبان في صحيحه (521) و غيرهم .

و نظيره حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :" الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة ، من جر شيئا خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " . رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف ، و أبو داود (4094) والنسائي (8/208) وابن ماجة (3576) وغيرهم من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد .
فقد أجمل الإسبال المنهي عنه ثم بيّن المقصود بالنهي . فهل يصلح أن يقال : أنّ فيه حكمين ؛ الإسبال مطلقًا ، و الجر خيلاء ؟؟؟ لا يمكن ذلك و لا يستقيم ، لأنك أنّى توجهت وجدت الإسبال مرادفًا للجرّ و مقيّدًا بالمخيلة .


و من العلماء من قال : أن الوصف بالخيلاء خرج مخرج الغالب ، والقيد إذا خرج مخرج الغالب فلا مفهوم له عند عامة الأصوليين - كما قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد - كما في قوله:(و ربائبكـم اللاتي في حجـوركم) ، فبنت المرأة محرمة على زوجها ، ربيبة كانت عنده أم لا ، ونحو قوله: ( ولا تأكلوا الربا أضعافاً مضاعفة ) ، فالربا قليلُه وكثيرُه حرام .
و الجواب : أن إلحاق هذه المسألة بما ذكر لا يستقيم لوجود الفارق ؛ ذلك لأن دليل القيد بالخيلاء ليس بالمفهوم و إنما هو بالمنطوق و هو قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم لأبي بكر رضي الله عنه : " إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء ".


و يقطع كلَّ تأويل حديثُ ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما الذي فيه :" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة " رواه مسلم (2085) و أبو عوانة (8585) و غيرهما . 
و هو نص صريح في أن الإسبال لا يحرم إلا إذا قُصد به الإختيال ، و فيه أيضًا رد على من يزعم أن الإختيال يحصل بمجرد الإسبال و لو لم يخطر ببال المسبل .
و من الأدلة التي تعلق بها القائلون بحرمة الإسبال مطلقًا ، حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما من رواية نافع قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة فقالت أم سلمة : فكيف يصنعن النساء بذيولهن ؟ قال : يرخين شبرًا . فقالت : إذا تنكشف أقدامهن ؟ قال : فيرخينه ذراعا لا يزدن عليه ." رواه النسائي (5336) و الترمذي (1731) و قال : حسن صحيح .

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( الفتح 10/259) : ويستفاد من هذا الفهم التعقب على من قال أن الأحاديث المطلقة في الزجر عن الإسبال مقيدة بالأحاديث الأخرى المصرحة بمن فعله خيلاء ... ووجه التعقب أنه لو كان كذلك لما كان في استفسار أم سلمة عن حكم النساء في جر ذيولهن معنى ، بل فهمت الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقا سواء كان عن مخيلة أم لا ، فسألت عن حكم النساء في ذلك لاحتياجهن إلى الإسبال ، من أجل ستر العورة ، لأن جميع قدمها عورة . فبين لها أن حكمهن في ذلك خارج عن حكم الرجال في هذا المعنى فقط . وقد نقل عياض الإجماع على أن المنع في حق الرجال دون النساء ومراده منع الإسبال لتقريره صلى الله عليه وسلم أم سلمة على فهمها زاهـ 
و قد اغتر بهذا الكلام صاحب ( القول المبين في أخطاء المصلين ) فقال (ص31) : و يستفاد من كلمة "رخص" و من سؤال أم سلمة السابق " فكيف يصنع النساء بذيولهن " بعد سماعها وعيد جر الثوب ، التعقب على من قال :-إن الأحاديث المطلقة في الزجر عن الإسبال مقيدة بالأحاديث الأخرى المصرحة بمن فعله خيلاء . و وجه التعقب : أنه لو كان كذلك لما كان في استفسار أم سلمة عن حكم النساء في جر ذيولهن معنى ، بل فهمت الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقا ، سواء كان عن مخيلة أم لا...اهـ
قال عبد الوهاب مهية و هذا لعمري أمر عجيب ، و أعجب منه صدوره عن الحافظ رحمه الله ، فهل يعقل أن يعترض بمثل هذا و صدرُ الحديث نصّ في تقييد الإسبال بالخيلاء ؟ كيف استُسيغ مثل هذا التعقب ، و مناسبة سؤال أم سلمة إنما هو قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " ، يقول "خيلاء" ، و الحديث واحد فكيف يعارض أوله بآخره ؟؟؟ و من أين لهذا المتعقب أنّ أم سلمة رضي الله عنها فهمت الإطلاق في الزجر عن الإسبال ؟ و سياق الحديث يأبى ذلك . و كل ما فيه : أنها سألت عمن وقعت من النساء بين الأمرين ؛ أعني بين الإسبال المحرم بقيده و بين وجوب ستر القدمين ، فأذن لهن بالإسبال على أيّة حال لتأكد التستر في حقهن . و يبيّن ذلك رواية " رخّص" ، أي حتى مع وجود هاجس الخيلاء .
فائدة : قال الباجي رحمه الله في ( المنتقى 7/226) :- و هذا يقتضي أن نساء العرب لم يكن من زيهن خفّ و لا جورب . كنّ يلبسن النعال أو يمشين بغير شيء ، و يقتصرن من ستر أرجلهن على إرخاء الذيل .اهـ

و قال عبد الوهاب مهية و من الأدلة التي تعلق بها القائلون بالتحريم على الإطلاق ، بعض الأحاديث التي يأمر فيها النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بعض أصحابه بالتشمير ، قال بعضهم : ويكفيك أن تأتي بأي حديث مما صح فيه احتساب النبي ء صلى الله عليه وسلم ء على صحابي قد أطال ثوبه فأمره ء صلى الله عليه وسلم ء بتشميره ليسقط هذا التفريق الذي يذهب إليه جماهير العلماء من فقهاء وشراح للأحاديث ، وذلك لأن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم ء لم يستفصل منه ، وتركُ الاستفصال في مقام الاحتمال ينزل منزلة العموم في المقال كما تعلمون ، وبه يتبين أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم ء لم يكن يفرق بين من يفعله خيلاء أو بغيره في وجوب تشمير الثوب فوق الكعبين .اهـ
و الجواب : أن تلك الأحاديث هي من قبيل وقائع الأعيان و الأحوال التي لا تفيد العموم ، وترك الإستفصال فيها لظهور الحال . فأنت إذا رأيت شخصًا يمشي المطيطاء و يلتفت إلى عطفيه شامخًا بأنفه ، فلا تحتاج إلى أن تسأله إن كان يتخايل أم لا ؟؟؟
و من أقوى الدلائل على أن تلك الوقائع لا تفيد العموم ؛ حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عند الإمام أحمد (6340) بسند رجاله رجال الصحيح ، يحدث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآه وعليه إزار يتقعقع ، يعني جديدًا ، فقال : من هذا ؟ فقلت : أنا عبد الله . فقال : إن كنت عبد الله فارفع إزارك . قال : فرفعته ، قال : زد ؟ قال : فرفعته حتى بلغ نصف الساق . قال : ثم التفت إلى أبي بكر فقال : من جرّ ثوبه من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة . فقال أبو بكر : إنه يسترخي إزاري أحيانًا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لست منهم ." 
فهذا الحديث نص صريح في إناطة الحكم بعلة المخيلة ، فإن قيل : لِم أمر ابن عمر بالتشمير و لم يستفصل ؟ فالجواب : أن حال ابن عمر كانت تغني عن الإستفصال ؛ شاب حدث ، عليه لباس جديد ، يتقعقع أي يحدث صوتًا عند تحريكه ، قد أسبله ، فما ظنك به و هو في مجتمع قد تواطأ على اعتبار مثل تلك المظاهر ؟..و لذلك بالغ النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في أمره بالتشمير ، و كان يكفيه أن يأمره برفعه إلى الكعبين . و الظاهر أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قد كان في نفسه بعض تلك المعاني ، لأنه لم يعتذر بشيء بعد سماعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : " من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء " كما اعتذر الصديق رضي الله عنه .

و على هذا الوجه يُنزَل حديث عمر رضي الله عنه مع الشاب الذي قال له : " ( يا غلام ارفع إزارك فإنه أتقى لربك و أنقى لثوبك "
و منه كذلك ، ما وقع لسالم بن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ؛ قال جرير بن يزيد : كنت جالسًا إلى سالم بن عبد الله على باب داره ، فمر به شاب من قريش يسحب إزاره ، فصاح به سالم وقال : ارفع إزارك ؟ وجعل الشاب يعتذر من استرخاء إزاره ، ثم أقبل عليّ سالم فقال : حدثنا أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :" بينما رجل يمشي في حلة له معجب به نفسه فخسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة" . رواه أحمد (9053) و أبو عوانة (8559) و النسائي (9679) . 
و كذلك كان فهم السلف ؛ إنما ينكرون على من ظنوا به العجب و المخيلة بسبب مظهره ، ولم يكن إنكارهم على إطلاقه كما يفهم البعض . اهــ

قد ثبت عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فعل ذلك للسبب ذاته . 
فقد أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه (24816) بسند جيد عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه " أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له في ذلك فقال: إني رجل حمش الساقين " . لكن قال الحافظ في الفتح (10/264) : (هو محمول على أنه أسبله زيادة على المستحب ، وهو أن يكون إلى نصف الساق ، ولا يظن به أنه جاوز به الكعبين ! والتعليل يرشد إليه ، ومع ذلك فلعله لم تبلغه قصة عمرو بن زرارة .) اهـ

قلت حمله على المستحب دعوى تحتاج دليلا اولا و ثانيا لو كان كذلك لما انكره عليه الناس و ثالثا الاسبال هنا لفظ عام لا يجوز اخراجه عن ظاهره الا بقرينة فمن اين للحافظ انه محمول على الزيادة فوق المستحب فهل الزيادة فوق المستحب تسمى اسبالا !!!!

قال عبد الوهاب مهية الإسبال عند الإطلاق يراد به الإرخاء إلى ما دون الكعبين ، و الأصل إبقاء الخبر على ظاهره ، هذا من جهة . و من جهة أخرى ، فإنه حتى لو لم تبلغه قصة عمرو بن زرارة ، فهل يعقل أن يأمر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم واحدًا من عامة الناس و لا يأمر صاحب وسادته و نعله ، و من هو معه صباح مساء ، يلازمه و يخدمه حتى أن الغريب ليحسب أنه من أهل البيت ؟ اهــ.

روى أبو داود (4096) و ابن أبي شيبة (24831) و البيهقي في الشعب (6147) عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238) .


عن أبي إسحاق قال:رأيت ابن عباس أيام منى طويل الشعر، عليه إزار فيه بعض الإسبال، وعليه رداء أصفر. قال الهيثمي (9/285):رواه الطبراني وإسناده حسن . قلت : رواه الطبراني في الكبير (10572) و أبو بكر الشيباني في الأحاد و المثاني (390) .


و أخرج ابن أبي شيبة وعنه أبو نعيم في الحلية : (5/322) وابن سعد في الطبقات: (5/403) عن عيسى بن يونس عن الأوزاعي عن عمرو بن مهاجر قال : " كان قميص عمر بن عبد العزيز ما بين الكعب والشراك "

و أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في ( المصَنَّفِ ) (رقم 24845) قال : حدثنا ابن مهدي ، عن أبي عوانة ، عن مغيرة قال : " كان إبراهيم قميصُه على ظهر القدم " . إسناده صحيحٌ ، و ابراهيم هو ابن يزيد النخعي إمام الكوفة .

و أخرج الإمام أحمد في ( العلل) – رواية ابنه عبد الله – ( رقم 841 ) قال :حدثنا سليمان بن حرب ، قال : حدَّثنا حماد بن زيد ، قال : " أمرَنِي أيّوب ( السختياني ) أن أقطعَ له قميصاً قال : اجعلْه يضرِبُ ظَهْرَ القدم ، و اجعَلْ فَمَ كُمِّهِ شبراً ". وإِسنادٌه صحيحٌ

و قبل الختام ... 
تذكَّرْ أنَّ الأحاديث الواردة في الإسبال على ثلاثة أقسام ؛
قسم مطلق ، مثل قوله " ما أسفل الكعبين في النار " ، و قوله في حديث المغيرة رضي الله عنه : " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبى سهل فقال : يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك فان الله لا يحب المسبلين" رواه أحمد و النسائي في الكبرى (9704) و ابن ماجة(3574) و ابن حبان فى صحيحه و هو حديث حسن و له شواهد.
الألف و اللام في ( المسبلين ) للعهد الذهني ، و يعني بهم المختالين . و يؤيده رواية ابن حبان الماضية أول البحث بلفظ :" يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك ، فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين " و قد مرّ آنفًا بيان مَنْ لا ينظر الله إليهم .

و منه حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: "بينما رجل يصلي مسبل إزاره ، قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " اذهب فتوضأ " . فذهب فتوضأ ثم جاء فقال: " اذهب فتوضأ " ، فقال له رجل: يا رسول الله ، مالك أمرته أن يتوضأ ثم سكت عنه؟ قال:" إنه كان يصلي وهو مسبل إزاره ، وإن الله لا يقبل صلاة رجل مسبل".
رواه أحمد (4/67) و أبو داود (6380 و 4086)
أعله المنذري فقال : فيه أبو جعفر رجل من المدينة لا يعرف . و قال الحافظ في ( التقريب 1/628) :" أبو جعفر المؤذن الأنصاري المدني مقبول من الثالثة ومن زعم أنه محمد بن علي ابن الحسين فقد وهم " . 
و قوله " مقبول " يعني عند المتابعة ، و لا متابع له في قوله " وإن الله لا يقبل صلاة رجل مسبل " . بل الحديث كله على مداره . فالعجب كيف يحكم على صلاة امرئ مسلم و وضوءه بالبطلان بمثل هذه الرواية ؟؟؟ 
و قد روى ابن خزيمة في صحيحه (781) عن عبد الله بن عمرو أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" لا ينظر الله إلى صلاة رجل يجر إزاره بطرًا " . قال ابن خزيمة : قد اختلفوا في هذا الإسناد قال بعضهم عن عبد الله بن عمر.اهـ
و يستفاد من هذا الحديث تقييد الجر بالبطر و هو الكبر و الخيلاء . ومنه حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : " من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حلّ و لا حرام " رواه أبو داود (637) 
و قسم مقيِّد بالجر و الخيلاء ، و قد ذكرنا طرفًا منه . و بيّنّا بالدليل اتحاد محل العقوبة و مورد الحكم و مقتضى ذلك شرعًا .


من اراد الاجابة فلينقد الادلة دليلا دليلا و ارجوا من الاخوة ان لا يجيبوا اجابات ناقصة او خارجة عن ادب النقاش و ارجوا ان لا تستدلوا بكلام مجمل لا اعتراض فيه او فتاوي فلان و علان.


فهل من القائلين بالتحريم من ينشط لذلك و الله المستعان و السلام عليكم

----------


## التقرتي

اسوق هذا الدليل الجديد الذي هداني الله اليه بعد كتابة المقال : 


قال تعالى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْـزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلا النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  . البقرة 174

قال بن جرير الطبري في تفسيره الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { إنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّه مِنْ الْكِتَاب } يَعْنِي تَعَالَى ذِكْره بِقَوْلِهِ : { إنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّه مِنْ الْكِتَاب } أَحْبَار الْيَهُود الَّذِينَ كَتَمُوا النَّاس أَمْر مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنُبُوَّته.

و قال وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه يَوْم الْقِيَامَة } يَقُول : وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ بِمَا يُحِبُّونَ وَيَشْتَهُونَ , فَأَمَّا بِمَا يَسُوءهُمْ وَيَكْرَهُونَ فَإِنَّهُ سَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ ; لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ تَعَالَى ذِكْره أَنَّهُ يَقُول لَهُمْ إذَا قَالُوا : { رَبّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ } قَالَ : { اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ } 23 107 : 108 لِآيَتَيْنِ.



و قال تعالى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  ال عمران 77



قال بن جرير { أُولَئِكَ لَا خَلَاق لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَة } يَقُول : فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ لَا حَظّ لَهُمْ فِي خَيْرَات الْآخِرَة , وَلَا نَصِيب لَهُمْ مِنْ نَعِيم الْجَنَّة , وَمَا أَعَدَّ اللَّه لِأَهْلِهَا فِيهَا . دُون غَيْرهمْ . وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا اِخْتِلَاف أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِيمَا مَضَى فِي مَعْنَى الْخَلَاق , وَدَلَّلْنَا عَلَى أَوْلَى أَقْوَالهمْ فِي ذَلِكَ بِالصَّوَابِ بِمَا فِيهِ الْكِفَايَة . وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه } فَإِنَّهُ يَعْنِي : وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه بِمَا يَسُرّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْظُر إِلَيْهِمْ , يَقُول : وَلَا يَعْطِف عَلَيْهِمْ بِخَيْرٍ مَقْتًا مِنْ اللَّه لَهُمْ كَقَوْلِ الْقَائِل لِآخَرَ : اُنْظُرْ إِلَيَّ نَظَرَ اللَّه إِلَيْك , بِمَعْنَى : تَعَطَّفْ عَلَيَّ تَعَطَّفَ اللَّه عَلَيْك بِخَيْرٍ وَرَحْمَة , وَكَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ : لَا سَمِعَ اللَّه لَك دُعَاءَك , يُرَاد : لَا اِسْتَجَابَ اللَّه لَك , وَاَللَّه لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ خَافِيَة , وَكَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِر : دَعَوْت اللَّه حَتَّى خِفْت أَنْ لَا يَكُون اللَّه يَسْمَع مَا أَقُول وَقَوْله { وَلَا يُزَكِّيهِمْ } يَعْنِي : وَلَا يُطَهِّرهُمْ مِنْ دَنَس ذُنُوبهمْ وَكُفْرهمْ , { وَلَهُمْ عَذَاب أَلِيم } يَعْنِي : وَلَهُمْ عَذَاب مُوجِع . وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِي السَّبَب الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْله أُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة , وَمَنْ عُنِيَ بِهَا ؟ فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : نَزَلَتْ فِي أَحْبَار مِنْ أَحْبَار الْيَهُود اهــ


ادن كما ترون اخوتي ان الايتين في اليهود و ان زيادة و لا ينظر الله اليه في الثانية ليست بعقوبة جديدة و تفسير الطبري يدل عليها و من جعلها عقوبة جديدة غير النار فقد خالف ما جاء به القرآن الكريم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الوهاب ونفع بك

وهذا مع ما تقدم في أكثر من موضع اكبر دليل أن المسألة من مسائل الاجتهاد السائغ ولا ينكر فيها على المخالف
بل الإنكار على من خالف السواد الأعظم من الأمة في هذه المسألة أولى 

وفيه أن هذا  السواد الأعظم من العلماء لم يذهبوا إلى القول بالتقييد عن هوى أو ضعف نظر أو نحوه
بل عند التحقيق والنظر يظهر قوة مأخذهم وضعف مأخذ غيرهم ممن اغتر بظاهر الأحاديث وذهيب يجمع بينها بضرب من التأويل مستكره ومستبعد
والله أعلم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 

شكرا لك اخي امجد و لزيادة التوضيح انقل الاتي :



 بينت وجه الدلالة وهو في اعتبار عدم نظر الله له عقوبة جديدة غير ما اسفل الكعبين في النار و ذلك باطل من اوجه و  سالخص لك ما كتبته في كلتا المشاركتين :

اولها من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار .صحيح صححه الالباني في صحيح الجامع برقم 65

ادن كما ترى ذكر في هذا الحديث النار و كما قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في ( التخويف من النار 1/118) : وفي مسند الإمام أحمد عن هبيب بن المغفل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال :" من وطئ إزاره خيلاء وطئه في النار" وهو يبين معنى ما في صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه قال : " ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار " ، أن المراد ما تحت الكعب من البدن والثوب معا وأنه يسحب ثوبه في النار كما يسحبه في الدنيا خيلاء .اهـ

هذا الحديث اولا لم يذكر عدم النظر و منه ان الامر تحصيل حاصل و ان عدم النظر يقصد به ان الله لا يرحمه و هذا قول بن جرير الطبري في تفسير قوله تعالى : إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ال عمران 77

قال الطبري  وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه } فَإِنَّهُ يَعْنِي : وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه بِمَا يَسُرّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْظُر إِلَيْهِمْ , يَقُول : وَلَا يَعْطِف عَلَيْهِمْ بِخَيْرٍ مَقْتًا مِنْ اللَّه لَهُمْ كَقَوْلِ الْقَائِل لِآخَرَ : اُنْظُرْ إِلَيَّ نَظَرَ اللَّه إِلَيْك , بِمَعْنَى : تَعَطَّفْ عَلَيَّ تَعَطَّفَ اللَّه عَلَيْك بِخَيْرٍ وَرَحْمَة , وَكَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ : لَا سَمِعَ اللَّه لَك دُعَاءَك , يُرَاد : لَا اِسْتَجَابَ اللَّه لَك , وَاَللَّه لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ خَافِيَة , وَكَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِر : دَعَوْت اللَّه حَتَّى خِفْت أَنْ لَا يَكُون اللَّه يَسْمَع مَا أَقُول اهــ

و قال في تفسير الاية الثانية إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْـزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلا النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ . البقرة 174

قال الطبري و قال وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه يَوْم الْقِيَامَة } يَقُول : وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ بِمَا يُحِبُّونَ وَيَشْتَهُونَ , فَأَمَّا بِمَا يَسُوءهُمْ وَيَكْرَهُونَ فَإِنَّهُ سَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ ; لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ تَعَالَى ذِكْره أَنَّهُ يَقُول لَهُمْ إذَا قَالُوا : { رَبّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ } قَالَ : { اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ } 23 107 : 108 لِآيَتَيْنِ. اهــ

و كما تعلم انه من يدخله النار في الحالتين لن يعطف عليه و يرحمه و كلتا الايتين هي في العهد و هذا يدل على استواء العقوبتين 

ثانيا لو سلمنا ان عدم نظر الله عقوبة مخالفة لدخول النار او ما تحت القدمين في النار فيلزمنا ايضا ان نقول ان عدم تكليم الله لهم عقوبة ثالثة و كما تعلم لو فعلنا هذا لوقعنا في تناقض لاننا بهذا سنصل لاربع حالات حسب الاحاديث هي

الاسبال  و حكمه ما تحت القدمين في النار
الخيلاء و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه 
الاسبال و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه و لا يزكيه و له عداب اليم
الخيلاء و حكمه وطئه في النار 

فتمعين جيدا و النكتة هنا ان قاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد تقول نحمل المطلق على المقيد متى اتحد الحكم لكن لا تقول لا تحمل ابدا ان لم يتحد الحكم و اقرب لك ذلك بهذا المثال 
ان كان لون الثوب ابيض فعكسه ليس معناه لونه اسود انما معناه لونه غير ابيض

اذن القاعدة تجزم انه نحمل المطلق على المقيد ان اتحد الحكم لكن لا تقول انه يجب ان لا نقيد ابدا ان لم يتحدا فتمعن ذلك و لا يوجد دليل على ذلك انما هو من باب التجوز نقول لا نحمل المطلق على المقد لكن الاصح ان نقول لا نطبق القاعدة و هذا يعني انه قد نقيد الحكم او السبب بطريقة اخرى او بقرائن 
ادن ان اعتبرت ان الحكمين مختلفان لا تطبق القاعدة لكن لا تقول انه لا نقيد اد لا دليل لك على ذلك شرعا او اصوليا فراجع المطلق و المقيد 

و في حالتنا هنا انظر كم من حالة وصلنا 
الاسبال  و حكمه ما تحت القدمين في النار
الخيلاء و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه 
الاسبال و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه و لا يزكيه و له عداب اليم
الخيلاء و حكمه وطئه في النار 

و من حديث أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام نزيد حكما خامسا و هو 

الاسبال في الصلاة و حكمه ليس من الله في حل و لا حرام

و من الاحكام الخمسة يتبين لك فساد قول من قال لا نقيد ادن انه مجبر ايضا ان لا يقيد بين الاحكام

الخيلاء و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه 
الاسبال و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه و لا يزكيه و له عداب اليم
الخيلاء و حكمه وطئه في النار 

ادن هنا لا نجد نفس الاحكام قطعا ان طبقنا قاعدته لان الثاني به اكثر من عقوبة اي عدم تكليم الله له فان قلنا ان الحكم اختلف مع عدم النظر له اصبحنا في تناقض صارخ و من هنا قال الشوكاني و هو عالم اصولي كبير يدرك جيدا هذه القاعدة لا بد من التقيد لان الاسبال يقصد به الخيلاء في هذه الاحاديث و ما يؤيد ذالك قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام
إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة .

و هنا تجد قطعا انه الحق الاسبال بالمخيلة و لم يفرقها و يعضض ذلك قول عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم .

و ان زدنا حديث ابي بكر الصديق انك لا تفعله خيلاء قطعنا قول كل محرم اطلاقا و لو تمعنت كل هذه الحاديث لوجدت قول من حرم من الشذوذ بمكان لا تنهض به حجة بل كل الاحاديث كما ترى فسرناها تفسيرا متماسكا و من دون تأول لو لاحظت لا نحتاج اي تأول بل هي واضحة وضوح الشمس و فعل الصحابة يثبتها فكلهم ينكرون الخيلاء و انظر اثارهم و اذا رأينا كذلك اثر عبد الله بن مسعود و قول جمهور علماء المسلمين و احرصهم على السنة عمر بن عبد العزيز و ابي حنيفة و البخاري و بن عبد البر لم يبقى كلام يقال 

و انظر كلام المحرمين تجده مملوء ا بالتأويلات يحاولون التفريق بين العقوبات و قد لاحظت معي اين نصل لو اتبعنا منهجهم 

يؤولون حديث عبد الله بن مسعود و هو ظاهر ظهور الشمس

يعللون حديث ابي بكر و هو ظاهر ظهور الشمس

بل كل كلامهم تأويلات فقط لا تنهض به حجة و لو كان في كلامهم شيئ من الصحة لما فات محققا اصوليا كبيرا مثل الشوكاني و غيره من فطاحلة الاصوليين 

و ان زدنا ان الصنعاني استدل بنفس استدلالهم و ان الشوكاني اطلع على رسالته و رد عليه فهمنا ان استدلالهم ضعيف و لذلك لم يفت الشوكاني و لم يتأخر عن نقضه و مخالفته

و الله الهادي الى الصواب و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عفوك يا ربالحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، اما بعد...
اولا وقبل البداية لا ادعي انني المنقذ او المصلح الذي سوف ينهي الامر ويحتمه، او انني افرض رايا خاصا لا ارديكم ان تخالفوه. كلا وحاشا فما انا لهذا مقارع. لكن هو الخوف مما حصل وسدا لما بدر.
ثانيا احبتي الكرام لماذا هذا التشتت وهذه التفرقات البحثية والاستدلالية؟ الا يسعنا ما وسع اهل العلم الذين نحن الان نناقش مسائلنا المطروحة بعبقهم؟ الا يكفينا تخبطا ما قرروه وبينوه في اجلاء مثل هذه المسائل المطروحة؟
إنه عيبنا الاول (الاستعجال) وعدم التريث، وامعان النظر في تقريرات العلماء الجهابذة، والتي لا يمكن ان يشكك فيها من عرف فضلهم ومانتهم.
وبالنسبة لمسألتنا هذه المطروحة من قبلكم واكثرتم فيها فهي ايضا قد قررها العلماء الأعلام وبينوها وأجلو غامضها، فقد قرروا بما لا مجال فيه لأن يثار أي قول آخر عنهم؛ ان مسألة إسبال الثوب لغير الخيلاء مكروهة ولا تجوز الا للحاجة الضرورية، بل ان منهم من حرمها بالكلية لحاجة او لغير حاجة.
ثم قول من يقول ان في الافتاء بالجواز _على تسليمه_  للعامة قد يتسبب في إماتة السنة، فهذا كلام عري عن الصحة من وجوه:
1)	ان الذي قرر تحريم الاسبال للخيلاء، هو صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي قرر جره لغير الخيلاء كما هو متقرر من الأدلة الصحيحة المبثوثة.
2)	ان كتم مثل ذلك عن العامة قد يتسبب في وقوعه في الحرج والتشتت اذا قام بجر ثوبه من غير قصد وهو يعلم ان الجار لثوبه في النار، فيعيش في رهبة وخوف. (وقصدي بجر ثوبه من غير قصد كأن يكون قد الزم بلبس ثوب ولا يوجد الا هذا الثوب، ونحو ذلك).
3)	ان في هذا تدليس وتقصير في التوضيح، ولكن الواجب على العالم ان يبين الحكم ثم يخبر السائل بالاولى والاحوط والصواب.
واليكم احبتي الكرام ما قرره اهل العلم رحمهم الله وبينوه اجمل بيان في هذه المسألة (رجائي كل الرجاء امعان النظر في الكلام بلا استعجال):
*قال العلامة المرداوي في (الإنصاف ج1/ص471):*
قَوْلُهُ: (وَإِسْبَالُ شَيْءٍ من ثِيَابِهِ خُيَلَاءَ) يَعْنِي: يُكْرَهُ، وهو أَحَدُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ. وَجَزَمَ بِهِ في الْهِدَايَةِ وَالْمُذْهَبِ وَالْمَذْهَبِ الْأَحْمَدِ وَالْمُسْتَوْعِ  بِ وَالْوَجِيزِ وَالرِّعَايَةِ الصُّغْرَى وَالْحَاوِيَيْن  ِ وَالْفَائِقِ وَإِدْرَاكِ الْغَايَةِ وَتَجْرِيدِ الْعِنَايَةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ، وَقَدَّمَهُ في الرِّعَايَةِ الْكُبْرَى.
قُلْت: وَهَذَا ضَعِيفٌ جِدًّا إنْ أَرَادُوا كَرَاهَةَ تَنْزِيهٍ، وَلَكِنْ قال الْمُصَنِّفُ في الْمُغْنِي وَالْمَجْدُ في شَرْحِهِ: الْمُرَادُ كَرَاهَةُ تَحْرِيمٍ. وهو الْأَلْيَقُ. وحكى في الْفُرُوعِ وَالرِّعَايَةِ الْكُبْرَى الْخِلَافُ في كَرَاهَتِهِ وَتَحْرِيمِهِ 
وَالْوَجْهُ الثَّانِي: يَحْرُمُ إلَّا في حَرْبٍ أو يَكُونُ ثَمَّ حَاجَةٌ. 
قُلْت: هذا عَيْنُ الصَّوَابِ الذي لَا يُعْدَلُ عنه، وهو الْمَذْهَبُ، وهو ظَاهِرُ نَصِّ أَحْمَدَ، قال في الْفُرُوعِ: وَيَحْرُمُ في الْأَصَحِّ إسْبَالُ ثِيَابِهِ خُيَلَاءَ في غَيْرِ حَرْبٍ بِلَا حَاجَةٍ قال الشَّيْخُ تَقِيُّ الدِّينِ: الْمَذْهَبُ هو حَرَامٌ. قال في الرِّعَايَةِ: وهو أَظْهَرُ. وَجَزَمَ بِهِ بن تَمِيمٍ وَالشَّارِحُ وَالنَّاظِمُ وَالْإِفَادَاتُ  .
تَنْبِيهٌ: قَوْلُهُ: (يَحْرُمُ أو يُكْرَهُ بِلَا حَاجَةٍ) قالوا في الْحَاجَةِ: كَوْنُهُ حَمْشَ السَّاقَيْنِ، قَالَهُ في الْفُرُوعِ. وَالْمُرَادُ: ولم يُرِدْ التَّدْلِيسَ على النِّسَاءِ انْتَهَى. فَظَاهِرُ كَلَامِهِمْ جَوَازُ إسْبَالِ الثِّيَابِ عِنْدَ الْحَاجَةِ.
قُلْت: وَفِيهِ نَظَرٌ بَيِّنٌ، بَلْ يُقَالُ: يَجُوزُ الْإِسْبَالُ من غَيْرِ خُيَلَاءَ لِحَاجَةٍ. وقال في الْفُرُوعِ: وَيُتَوَجَّهُ هذا في قَصِيرَةٍ اتَّخَذَتْ رِجْلَيْنِ من خَشَبٍ فلم تُعْرَفْ.
*وقال البهوتي في (الروض المربع ص146):*
وتحرم الخيلاء في ثوب وغيره من عمامة وغيرها في الصلاة وخارجها في غير الحرب لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه" متفق عليه. ويجوز الإسبال من غير الخيلاء للحاجة.
*وقال ابن مفلح في (الفروع ج1/ص299):*
تَنْبِيهٌ: وَيَحْرُمُ في الْأَصَحِّ إسْبَالُ ثِيَابِهِ خُيَلَاءَ في غَيْرِ حَرْبٍ بِلَا حَاجَةٍ، نحو كَوْنِهِ خَمْشَ السَّاقَيْنِ انْتَهَى. الذي يَظْهَرُ أَنَّهُ يَحْرُمُ فِعْلُهُ خُيَلَاء وَلَوْ كان بِهِ حَاجَةٌ إلَى الْإِسْبَالِ فَقَوْلُهُ (بِلَا حَاجَةٍ نحو كَوْنِهِ خَمْشَ السَّاقَيْنِ) يُعْطِي أَنَّهُ لَا يَحْرُمُ، وَلَيْسَ الْأَمْرُ كَذَلِكَ وَإِنَّمَا الْمُبَاحُ في هذه الصُّورَةِ الْإِسْبَالُ فَقَطْ لَا الْإِسْبَالُ مع الْخُيَلَاءِ. وَلَعَلَّ التَّمْثِيلَ عَائِدٌ إلَى الْإِسْبَالِ فَقَطْ فَيَزُولَ الْإِشْكَالُ وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. قال القاضي: لأنه من عادة المسلمين.
*وقال البهوتي في (كشاف القناع ج1/ص277):*
ويحرم، وهو: أي الإسبال كبيرة للوعيد عليه الآتي بيانه في الخبر؛ إسبال شيء من ثيابه ولو عمامة خيلاء لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه" متفق عليه. وحديث ابن مسعود "من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام" رواه أبو داود.   في غير حرب لما روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين رأى بعض أصحابه يمشي بين الصفين يختال في مشيته قال إنها المشية يبغضها الله إلا في هذا الموطن. وذلك لأن الخيلاء غير مذموم في الحرب.
فإن أسبل ثوبه لحاجة كستر ساق قبيح من غير خيلاء أبيح، قال أحمد في رواية حنبل: جر الإزار وإسبال الرداء في الصلاة إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس، ما لم يرد التدليس على النساء فإنه من الفحش. 
وفي الخبر "من غشنا فليس منا". ومثله أي التدليس بإسبال ثوبه لستر ساق قبيح كقصيرة اتخذت رجلين من خشب فلم تعرف. ذكره في الفروع توجيها.
*وقال المباركفوري في (تحفة الأحوذي ج5/ص330):*
تنبيه: قال الحافظ في الفتح: في هذه الأحاديث أن إسبال الإزار للخيلاء كبيرة، وأما الإسبال لغير الخيلاء فظاهر الأحاديث تحريمه أيضا، لكن استدل بالتقييد في هذه الأحاديث بالخيلاء على أن الإطلاق في الزجر الوارد في ذم الإسبال محمول على المقيد هنا فلا يحرم الجر والإسبال إذا سلم من الخيلاء. 
قال ابن عبد البر: مفهومه أن الجر لغير الخيلاء لا يلحقه الوعيد، إلا أن جر القميص وغيره من الثياب مذموم على كل حال. 
وقال النووي: الإسبال تحت الكعبين للخيلاء حرام، فإن كان لغيرها فهو مكروه، وهكذا نص الشافعي على الفرق بين الجر للخيلاء ولغير الخيلاء.
قال: والمستحب أن يكون الإزار إلى نصف الساق، والجائز بلا كراهة ما تحته إلى الكعبين، وما نزل من الكعبين ممنوع منع تحريم إن كان للخيلاء، وإلا فمنع تنزيه، لأن الأحاديث الواردة في الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقه فيجب تقييدها بالإسبال للخيلاء. انتهى 
وقال ابن العربي: لا يجوز للرجل أن يجاوز بثوبه كعبه؛ ويقول: لا أجره خيلاء، لأن النهي قد تناوله لفظا، ولا يجوز لمن تناوله اللفظ حكما أن يقول: لا أمتثله، لأن تلك العلة ليست في، فإنها دعوى غير مسلمة، بل إطالته ذيله دالة على تكبره. انتهى 
وحاصله أن الإسبال يستلزم جر الثوب وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصد اللابس الخيلاء. 
ويؤيده ما أخرجه أحمد بن منيع من وجه آخر عن ابن عمر في أثناء حديث رفعه "وإياك وجر الإزار فإن جر الإزار من المخيلة". 
وأخرج الطبراني من حديث أبي أمامة بينما نحن مع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  إذا لحقنا عمرو بن زرارة الأنصاري في حلة إزار ورداء قد أسبل فجعل رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أخذ بناحية ثوبه ويتواضع لله ويقول: "عبدك وابن عبدك وأمتك" حتى سمعها عمرو فقال: يا رسول الله إني حمش الساقين. فقال: "يا عمرو إن الله قد أحسن كل شيء خلقه يا عمرو وإن الله لا يحب المسبل..." الحديث. 
وأخرجه أحمد من حديث عمرو نفسه لكن قال في روايته: عن عمرو بن فلان، وأخرجه الطبراني أيضا فقال: عن عمرو بن زرارة، وفيه: وضرب رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأربع أصابع تحت ركبة عمرو فقال: "يا عمرو هذا موضع الإزار" ثم ضرب بأربع أصابع تحت الأربع، فقال: "يا عمرو هذا موضع الإزار..." الحديث ورجاله ثقات. 
وظاهره أن عمرا المذكور لم يقصد بإسباله الخيلاء وقد منعه من ذلك لكونه مظنته. 
وأخرج الطبراني من حديث الشريد الثقفي قال: أبصر النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  رجلا قد أسبل إزاره فقال: "ارفع إزارك" فقال: إني أحنف؛ تصطك ركبتاي. قال: "ارفع إزارك فكل خلق الله حسن". 
وأخرجه مسدد وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة من طرق عن رجل من ثقيف لم يسم وفي آخره "وذاك أقبح مما بساقك". 
وأما ما أخرجه بن أبي شيبة عن بن مسعود بسند جيد أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له في ذلك فقال: إني حمش الساقين. فهو محمول على أنه أسبله زيادة على المستحب وهو أن يكون إلى نصف الساق ولا يظن به أنه جاوز به الكعبين، والتعليل يرشد إليه، ومع ذلك فلعله لم تبلغه قصة عمرو بن زرارة. والله أعلم. 
وأخرجه النسائي وبن ماجه وصححه بن حبان من حديث المغيرة بن شعبة رأيت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أخذ برداء سفيان بن سهيل وهو يقول: "يا سفيان لا تسبل فإن الله لا يحب المسبلين".
*وقال الصنعاني في (سبل السلام ج4/ص158):*
وتقييد الحديث بالخيلاء دال بمفهومه أنه لا يكون من جره غير خيلاء داخلا في الوعيد، وقد صرح به ما أخرج البخاري وأبو داود والنسائي أنه قال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الحديث: إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده. فقال له رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء"، وهو دليل على اعتبار المفاهيم من هذا النوع. 
وقال بن عبد البر: إن جره لغير الخيلاء مذموم. وقال النووي: إنه مكروه وهذا نص الشافعي. 
وقد صرحت السنة أن أحسن الحالات أن يكون إلى نصف الساق كما أخرجه الترمذي والنسائي عن عبيد بن خالد قال: كنت أمشي وعلي برد أجره فقال لي رجل: ارفع ثوبك فإنه أبقى وأنقى، فنظرت فإذا هو النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فقلت: إنما هي بردة ملحاء. فقال: "ما لك في أسوة؟" قال: فنظرت فإذا إزاره إلى نصف ساقيه.
وأما ما هو دون ذلك فإنه لا حرج على فاعله إلى الكعبين وما دون الكعبين فهو حرام إن كان للخيلاء وإن كان لغيرها فقال النووي وغيره: إنه مكروه. وقد يتجه أن يقال: إن كان الثوب على قدر لابسه لكنه يسدله فإن كان لا عن قصد كالذي وقع لأبي بكر فهو غير داخل في الوعيد، وإن كان الثوب زائدا على قدر لابسه فهو ممنوع من جهة الإسراف محرم لأجله ولأجل التشبه بالنساء، ولأجل أنه لا يأمن أن تتعلق به النجاسة. 
وحكم غير الثوب والإزار حكمهما، وكذلك لما سأل شعبة محارب بن دثار قال شعبة: أذكر الإزار؟ قال: ما خص إزارا ولا قميصا. 
ومقصوده أن التعبير بالثوب يشمل الإزار وغيره، وأخرج أهل السنن إلا الترمذي عن بن عمر عن أبيه عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: "الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة من جر منها شيئا خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة" وإن كان في إسناده عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد وفيه مقال. 
قال بن بطال: وإسبال العمامة المراد به إرسال العذبة زائدا على ما جرت به العادة. وأخرج النسائي من حديث عمرو بن أمية أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أرخى طرف عمامته بين كتفيه. 
وكذلك تطويل أكمام القميص زيادة على المعتاد كما يفعله بعض أهل الحجاز إسبال محرم. 
وقد نقل القاضي عياض عن العلماء كراهة كل ما زاد على العادة وعلى المعتاد في اللباس من الطول والسعة. 
قلت: وينبغي أن يراد بالمعتاد ما كان في عصر النبوة.
*قال الحافظ ابن حجر في (فتح الباري ج10/ص259):*
ويستفاد من هذا الفهم التعقب على من قال أن الأحاديث المطلقة في الزجر عن الإسبال مقيدة بالأحاديث الأخرى المصرحة بمن فعله خيلاء، قال النووي: ظواهر الأحاديث في تقييدها بالجر خيلاء يقتضي أن التحريم مختص بالخيلاء.
ووجه التعقب: أنه لو كان كذلك لما كان في استفسار أم سلمة عن حكم النساء في جر ذيولهن معنى، بل فهمت الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقا سواء كان عن مخيلة أم لا، فسألت عن حكم النساء في ذلك لاحتياجهن إلى الإسبال من أجل ستر العورة لأن جميع قدمها عورة فبين لها أن حكمهن في ذلك خارج عن حكم الرجال في هذا المعنى فقط. وقد نقل عياض الإجماع على أن المنع في حق الرجال دون النساء ومراده منع الإسبال لتقريره  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أم سلمة على فهمها إلا أنه بين لها أنه عام مخصوص لتفرقته في الجواب بين الرجال والنساء في الإسبال وتبيينه القدر الذي يمنع ما بعده في حقهن كما بين ذلك في حق الرجال.
والحاصل أن للرجال حالين: حال استحباب وهو أن يقتصر بالإزار على نصف الساق، وحال جواز وهو إلى الكعبين. وكذلك للنساء حالان: حال استحباب وهو ما يزيد على ما هو جائز للرجال بقدر الشبر، وحال جواز بقدر ذراع.
وفي هذه الأحاديث أن إسبال الإزار للخيلاء كبيرة، وأما الإسبال لغير الخيلاء فظاهر الأحاديث تحريمه أيضا لكن استدل بالتقييد في هذه الأحاديث بالخيلاء على أن الإطلاق في الزجر الوارد في ذم الإسبال محمول على المقيد هنا فلا يحرم الجر والاسبال إذا سلم من الخيلاء، قال ابن عبد البر: مفهومه أن الجر لغير الخيلاء لا يلحقه الوعيد إلا أن جر القميص وغيره من الثياب مذموم على كل حال. وقال النووي: الإسبال تحت الكعبين للخيلاء فإن كان لغيرها فهو مكروه وهكذا نص الشافعي على الفرق بين الجر للخيلاء ولغير الخيلاء. قال: والمستحب أن يكون الإزار إلى نصف الساق والجائز بلا كراهة ما تحته إلى الكعبين وما نزل عن الكعبين ممنوع منع تحريم إن كان للخيلاء وإلا فمنع تنزيه لأن الأحاديث الواردة في الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقة فيجب تقييدها بالإسبال للخيلاء. انتهى
والنص الذي أشار إليه ذكره البويطي في مختصره عن الشافعي قال: لا يجوز السدل في الصلاة ولا في غيرها للخيلاء ولغيرها خفيف لقول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأبي بكر انتهى
وقوله: (خفيف) ليس صريحا في نفي التحريم، بل هو محمول على أن ذلك بالنسبة للجر خيلاء فأما لغير الخيلاء فيختلف الحال: فإن كان الثوب على قدر لابسه لكنه يسدله فهذا لا يظهر فيه تحريم ولا سيما إن كان عن غير قصد كالذي وقع لأبي بكر، وإن كان الثوب زائدا على قدر لابسه قد يتجه المنع فيه من جهة الإسراف فينتهي إلى التحريم وقد يتجه المنع فيه من جهة التشبه بالنساء وهو أمكن فيه من الأول.
وقد يتجه المنع فيه من جهة أن لابسه لا يأمن من تعلق النجاسة به، وإلى ذلك يشير الحديث الذي أخرجه الترمذي في الشمائل والنسائي من طريق أشعث بن أبي الشعثاء وأسم أبيه سليم المحاربي عن عمته واسمها رهم بضم الراء وسكون الهاء وهي بنت الأسود بن حنظلة عن عمها واسمه عبيد بن خالد قال: كنت أمشي وعلي برد أجره فقال لي رجل: أرفع ثوبك فإنه أنقى وأبقى. فنظرت فإذا هو النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقلت: إنما هي بردة ملحاء. فقال: "أما لك في أسوة؟" قال: فنظرت فإذا إزاره إلى أنصاف ساقيه. وسنده قبلها جيد.
وفي قصة قتل عمر أنه قال للشاب الذي دخل عليه: أرفع ثوبك فإنه أنقى لثوبك وأتقى لربك.
ويتجه المنع أيضا في الإسبال من جهة أخرى وهي كونه مظنة الخيلاء، قال ابن العربي: لا يجوز للرجل أن يجاوز بثوبه كعبة ويقول: لا أجره خيلاء لأن النهي قد تناوله لفظا، ولا يجوز لمن تناوله اللفظ حكما أن يقول: لا أمتثله لأن تلك العلة ليست في، فإنها دعوى غير مسلمة، بل إطالته ذيله دالة على تكبره انتهى ملخصا
وحاصله أن الإسبال يستلزم جر الثوب، وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصد اللابس الخيلاء.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا ورسولنا محمد

*تنبيه*: بارك الله فيك وسددك، قمنا بدمج موضوعك عن الإسبال ههنا، ولا داعي لإفراده في موضوع آخر مستقل.. # *الإشراف* #

----------


## التقرتي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عفوك يا ربالحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، اما بعد...
> اولا وقبل البداية لا ادعي انني المنقذ او المصلح الذي سوف ينهي الامر ويحتمه، او انني افرض رايا خاصا لا ارديكم ان تخالفوه. كلا وحاشا فما انا لهذا مقارع. لكن هو الخوف مما حصل وسدا لما بدر.
> ثانيا احبتي الكرام لماذا هذا التشتت وهذه التفرقات البحثية والاستدلالية؟ الا يسعنا ما وسع اهل العلم الذين نحن الان نناقش مسائلنا المطروحة بعبقهم؟ الا يكفينا تخبطا ما قرروه وبينوه في اجلاء مثل هذه المسائل المطروحة؟
> إنه عيبنا الاول (الاستعجال) وعدم التريث، وامعان النظر في تقريرات العلماء الجهابذة، والتي لا يمكن ان يشكك فيها من عرف فضلهم ومانتهم.
> وبالنسبة لمسألتنا هذه المطروحة من قبلكم واكثرتم فيها فهي ايضا قد قررها العلماء الأعلام وبينوها وأجلو غامضها، فقد قرروا بما لا مجال فيه لأن يثار أي قول آخر عنهم؛ ان مسألة إسبال الثوب لغير الخيلاء مكروهة ولا تجوز الا للحاجة الضرورية، بل ان منهم من حرمها بالكلية لحاجة او لغير حاجة.
> ثم قول من يقول ان في الافتاء بالجواز _على تسليمه_  للعامة قد يتسبب في إماتة السنة، فهذا كلام عري عن الصحة من وجوه:
> 1)	ان الذي قرر تحريم الاسبال للخيلاء، هو صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي قرر جره لغير الخيلاء كما هو متقرر من الأدلة الصحيحة المبثوثة.
> 2)	ان كتم مثل ذلك عن العامة قد يتسبب في وقوعه في الحرج والتشتت اذا قام بجر ثوبه من غير قصد وهو يعلم ان الجار لثوبه في النار، فيعيش في رهبة وخوف. (وقصدي بجر ثوبه من غير قصد كأن يكون قد الزم بلبس ثوب ولا يوجد الا هذا الثوب، ونحو ذلك).
> ...


الى اخي السكران التميمي
انقد كل كلامك بجملة واحدة الاسبال هو اطاله الثوب فوق الكعبين و هذا لا يستلزم جره و
 الدليل ان سروالي فوق الكعبين و لا ينجر في الارض ادن خلاصة قولك وحاصله أن الإسبال يستلزم جر الثوب، وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصد اللابس الخيلاء.

منقوض بالواقع فامامك مليار مسلم في العالم ثوبه فوق الكعبين و لا خيلاء في لباسهم 

و لك عبرة في ابي حنيفه و عبد الله بن مسعود هل لباسهم يستلزم الخيلاء ماعذا بالله 

ادن كلامك كله مبني على و هم و ارجع لمشاركتي و اقرأها جيدا و على كل حال مناقشة جمهور العلماء للاسبال من وجهين الاول للخيلاء و الثاني لغير خيلاء دليل على نقض كلامك و البخاري ايضا قسم المسألة في بابين و ما اتيت به ليس بجديد و قد رددنا عليه في كلامنا السابق و يا ريت كنت قرأته جيدا كان يغنينا عن اجابتك

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## السكران التميمي

الإخوة المشرفين الكرام أشكركم جزيل الشكر، ويعلم الله أنني لم أطلع على هذه المشاركة وذلك للأمانة، فجزاكم الله خيرا على التدخل السليم.
أما أنت أخي (التقرتي) فأعتقد أنك قد خبطت في الكلام عني أيما تخبيط، وقررت تقريرات لما ذكرته أنا واهية هي إلى الخيال أقرب، وما الغرض من عملك هذا كله ؟ الإنفراد؟!! السبق؟!! هو لك أخي فما لي في هذا لا ناقة ولا جمل، هي كلها للأخوة الذين يريدون الفائدة.
وأعيد وأقول والله لم أر المشاركة ولو رأيتها لما رأيت مشاركتي، أما أن تنقض كلامي (الصحيح) لغرض آخر في نفسك فلا أقبله، فهلا نظرت بتمعن العالم؛ أو أقول طالب العلم النجيب فيما كتبت أنا؟
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## التقرتي

> الإخوة المشرفين الكرام أشكركم جزيل الشكر، ويعلم الله أنني لم أطلع على هذه المشاركة وذلك للأمانة، فجزاكم الله خيرا على التدخل السليم.
> أما أنت أخي (التقرتي) فأعتقد أنك قد خبطت في الكلام عني أيما تخبيط، وقررت تقريرات لما ذكرته أنا واهية هي إلى الخيال أقرب، وما الغرض من عملك هذا كله ؟ الإنفراد؟!! السبق؟!! هو لك أخي فما لي في هذا لا ناقة ولا جمل، هي كلها للأخوة الذين يريدون الفائدة.
> وأعيد وأقول والله لم أر المشاركة ولو رأيتها لما رأيت مشاركتي، أما أن تنقض كلامي (الصحيح) لغرض آخر في نفسك فلا أقبله، فهلا نظرت بتمعن العالم؛ أو أقول طالب العلم النجيب فيما كتبت أنا؟
> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون



السلام عليكم اخي السكران التميمي 

لا تغضب لكلامي فلم اعرف انك لم تقرأ ما كتبته فقد انتبهت من ردك ان موضوعك نقل هنا و اجبت اعتقادا مني انك اضفت ردا للمسألة لان غالب ما نقلته قد نقلته في مشاركتي و اجاب عنه الشيخ عبد الوهاب مهية.

و لا غرض من مقالاتنا هذه لا الانفراد و لا الشهرة و اني لاعلم ان الموقع مليئ بمقالات في هذا المجال الا اني اضفت نظرة جديدة و وددت من يناقشها و هي مسألة المطلق و المقيد 

فاني ارى ان هناك خلطا في اقوال الكثيرين اذ ان عدم تطبيق قاعدة شيئ و منع تقييد المطلق بقرينة اخرى شيئ الاخر 

و خير دليل السرقة ها قد قيدنا اليد بالسنة رغم انها كانت مطلقة فقد يأتي التقييد بقرائن و ليس بقاعدة اتحاد الحكمين و هذا بيت القصيد في مسألة الاسبال ان التقييد موجود بجمع الاحاديث و ليس تطبيقا لمسألة حمل المطلق على المقيد الاصولية 

على كل حال اعتذر منك فلم انته ان مقالك كتب بدون قراءة المشاركة و ارجوا ان تنفعنا بما عندك

اما نقض كلامك فقد سبق نقد كلام بن العربي الكثيرون   فحمل الاسبال على الخيلاء دائما مردود عقلا و سازيد تفصيلا في الامر لانك ربما لم تنتبه لما قلته و ارجوا منك ان تنظر لما انقله نظرة باحث عن الحق 

الاسبال يتغير حسب العصور و ما كان في عصر يراد به الخيلاء ففي عصرنا لا يراد به ذلك و قد تنبّه لذلك بعض السلف – لله درهم – فهذا أيوب السختياني و هو من أئمة المسلمين المقتدى بهم ، يقول : " كانت الشهرة فيما مضى في تذييلها ، و الشهرة اليوم في تقصيرها ".
 أخرجه معمر في (جامعه 11/84) – و من طريقه عبدالرزاق في ( المصنف 11/ 84 ) ، و من طريقه أيضا : أخرجه ابن سعد في ( الطبقات 7/ 248) و الدينوري في ( المجالسة 191) و أبو نعيم في ( الحلية 3/7 ) و البيهقي في (الشعب رقم :6243 ).
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ( شرح العمدة 4/368) : و يكره تقصير الثوب الساتر عن نصف الساق قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم : دخلت على أبي عبد الله – يعني الإمام أحمد ء و عليَّ قميصٌ قصيرٌ أسفل من الرُّكبة و فَوقَ نصفِ السَّاق ، فقال : أَيشٍ هذا ؛ و أنكره ، و في رواية : أيش هذا ، لِمَ تُشَهِّرُ نَفسَك .اهـ

فكما ترى ها هم السلف يروون ان الاسبال قد تغير و لا ادري من اي بلد انت لكن هل تجزم ان كل من اسبل فهو يجر ثوبه اكيد لا و هل من يشتري ثيابا من السوق ليلبسها و يكون فيها بعض الاسبال هو مريد للخيلاء فاكيد لا 

اظن ان ما قلته حق يا اخي و ما اظن ان هناك من يغالط في هذا و اترك المجال للاخوة ليحكموا بانفسهم هل كل مسبل يريد الخيلاء قطعا ?

و ان زدنا في ذلك ان عبد الله بن مسعود كان مسبلا و كذلك ابي حنيفة و عمر بن عبد العزيز اظن يا اخي انه اتضح الخطأ فلا يعقل من هؤلاء الاسبال للخيلاء و ارجوا ان تعيد قراءة مشاركتي ففيها اجابة عن كل ما ذكرته


و اخيرا اخبرك انه لا سبق لي في المشاركة ولا انفراد لاني ناقل عن رسالة لعبد الوهاب مهيبة و ما زدت في المشاركة الا قليلا من الامور من عندي و قد الحقت الرسالة بالملحقات امانة لمن اراد ان يطلع عليه

لنترك نزغ الشيطان بيننا فكلانا يبحث عن الحق و ارجوا ان تكون هناك اجابات مفيدة كي نصل الى ما قد خفي عنا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## السكران التميمي

> انقد كل كلامك بجملة واحدة الاسبال هو اطاله الثوب فوق الكعبين و هذا لا يستلزم جره و
> الدليل ان سروالي فوق الكعبين و لا ينجر في الارض ادن خلاصة قولك وحاصله أن الإسبال يستلزم جر الثوب، وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصد اللابس الخيلاء.
> منقوض بالواقع فامامك مليار مسلم في العالم ثوبه فوق الكعبين و لا خيلاء في لباسهم 
> و لك عبرة في ابي حنيفه و عبد الله بن مسعود هل لباسهم يستلزم الخيلاء ماعذا بالله 
> ادن كلامك كله مبني على و هم


أولا أخي الفاضل لا غضب ولا زعل ولا مشاحنة، وثق بذلك مني، فيعلم الله لم أجد لذة تضاهي مشاركتي في هذا المنتدى المبارك والإفادة والإستفادة فيه ومنه.
ثانيا أخي الكريم هناك أمور:
1) أنت نسبت لي قولك: إذن خلاصة قولك وحاصله أن الإسبال يستلزم جر الثوب، وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصد اللابس الخيلاء.
فكيف تصدرت عني بالقول لشيء أنا والله لم أقله ولم أرتضه، ويعلم الله ما أنا إلا ناقل له في بيان ما تقرره العلماء في المسألة.
وصدقني ليس هذا الكلام مذهبي.

2) قلت: الاسبال هو اطاله الثوب فوق الكعبين و هذا لا يستلزم جره و الدليل ان سروالي فوق الكعبين و لا ينجر في الارض.
والله لقد حاولت أن يدخل كلامك إلى عقلي فلم أستطع، (الإسبال هو إطالة الثوب فوق الكعبين)!!! من قال هذا، وهل لهذا معنى أصلا؟ كيف الثوب فوق الكعب ويسمى إسبال؟!!
ثم كيف (سروالك فوق الكعبين ولا ينجر في الأرض)؟! أكيد أنه لن ينجر في الأرض، فما هذا الذي تقول؟!
ومثلها قولك: (فامامك مليار مسلم في العالم ثوبه فوق الكعبين و لا خيلاء في لباسهم).
أخي الكريم مسألة الخيلاء لا علاقة لها في طول الإزار أو قصره، فمتى ما حصل الخيلاء وهنا (مربط الفرس) كما يقولون، حرمناه سواء كان الرداء طويلا أم قصيرا.

3) قلت: و لك عبرة في ابي حنيفه و عبد الله بن مسعود هل لباسهم يستلزم الخيلاء ماعذا بالله.
أقول: وهذا دليل عليك لا لك. وسيأتي قريبا عند بيان مذهبي الذي أدين الله به.

4) قلت: ادن كلامك كله مبني على و هم.
أقول: إن كان كلام العلماء الذين نقلت لك وهما؛ فكلامي وهم.!!

أما مذهبي في المسألة والذي أدين الله به، هو: قال البهوتي في (الروض المربع ص146):
وتحرم الخيلاء في ثوب وغيره من عمامة وغيرها في الصلاة وخارجها في غير الحرب لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه" متفق عليه. ويجوز الإسبال من غير الخيلاء للحاجة.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.

ملاحظة: يعلم الله أنني من أشد الناس بغضا للجدال والخصام، وأمقته أشد المقت، ولكن...

----------


## الحافظة

هل لهذا معنى أصلا؟ كيف الثوب فوق الكعب ويسمى إسبال؟!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  !!!!!!

----------


## التقرتي

> أولا أخي الفاضل لا غضب ولا زعل ولا مشاحنة، وثق بذلك مني، فيعلم الله لم أجد لذة تضاهي مشاركتي في هذا المنتدى المبارك والإفادة والإستفادة فيه ومنه.
> ثانيا أخي الكريم هناك أمور:
> 1) أنت نسبت لي قولك: إذن خلاصة قولك وحاصله أن الإسبال يستلزم جر الثوب، وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصد اللابس الخيلاء.
> فكيف تصدرت عني بالقول لشيء أنا والله لم أقله ولم أرتضه، ويعلم الله ما أنا إلا ناقل له في بيان ما تقرره العلماء في المسألة.
> وصدقني ليس هذا الكلام مذهبي.
> 2) قلت: الاسبال هو اطاله الثوب فوق الكعبين و هذا لا يستلزم جره و الدليل ان سروالي فوق الكعبين و لا ينجر في الارض.
> والله لقد حاولت أن يدخل كلامك إلى عقلي فلم أستطع، (الإسبال هو إطالة الثوب فوق الكعبين)!!! من قال هذا، وهل لهذا معنى أصلا؟ كيف الثوب فوق الكعب ويسمى إسبال؟!!
> ثم كيف (سروالك فوق الكعبين ولا ينجر في الأرض)؟! أكيد أنه لن ينجر في الأرض، فما هذا الذي تقول؟!
> ومثلها قولك: (فامامك مليار مسلم في العالم ثوبه فوق الكعبين و لا خيلاء في لباسهم).
> ...



ادن في الاخير نحن متفقان ان الاسبال محرم فقط ان اريد به الخيلاء

و لكن نقلك لكلام ابن العربي هو الدي ادخل اللبس لان ابن العربي يرى ان كل اسبال فيه خيلاء حتما لذلك نقلت الرد و كلامه هذا وهم اكيد  و لذلك يفرق العلماء بين الاسبال من غير خيلاء و للخيلاء و لا احد ذهب لجعل الاسبال من باب الخيلاء مطلقا.

اما قولي ان سروالي فوق الكعبين قصدت به يتجاوز الكعبين. فقولي اطالة الثوب فوق الكعبين كقولك اطلت الجدار فوق ذراع اي تجاوزته.


كلام البهوتي نقلته ايضا و لو تمعت ما كتبته لفهمت اني اذهب الى الان الاسبال ان لم يرد به الخيلاء فلا حرج فيه 

ربما هو سوء تفاهم فقط ادن و الله اعلم

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله في الأخوين الكريمين ووفقني وإياهما لكل خير ونفعنا جميعا بهذه المذاكرات الطيبة ..علم الله اننا  نحاول جهدنا الاستفادة من هذه الحوارات  وأخواتها وما تريانه من مداخلة أو تعقيب فهو للاستفسار والاستفصال وبذل الجهد في الوصول الى فقه الادلة على وجهها لا على ما نتصوره من دلالاتها .. فجزيتما عن أخيكما كل خير*

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا التقرتي على هذا الإيراد, و قد استوقفتني مسألة إذ أنها إذا ما وضحت ظهر بها الحقّ وزهق بها الباطل, و هي العروة الوثقى التي لا تنفصم. حقيقة عنوان موضوعكم أثار انتباهي و شدّني إليه شداّ و قلت في نفسي لعلّ الشّيخ حفظه الله سيتكلّم عن ما أحترزه في نفسي, لكن سرعان ما خاب أملي بعد أن بدأت في القراءة, فوجدته موضوعا كسائر المواضيع التي تطرّقت لمسألة الإسبال في هذا المنتدى المبارك, فكانت غالبيّته نقول معروفة عند الجلّ و بائنة عند أهل العلم, و هي سبب الاختلاف المعتبر الذي به-كما قال الشيخ أمجد الفلسطيني-لا ينكر فيها على المخالف.
أمّا المسألة التي استوقفتني فهي تلك التي تتعلّق بهذا الحديث الشّريف الصّحيح و الذي تبث بعدّة متون أذكر منها إضافة على الرّواية التي جاءت في البحث. 
1-إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ، - أو لا جناح - فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
2-إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
و مع الأسف الشّديد رأيتكم ما أعطيتموه حقّه كما أعطيتم للأحاديث الأخرى(المطلقة و المقيّدة) حقّها, مع العلم أنّ هذا الحديث مستقلّ بذاته عن الأحاديث الأخرى إذ أنه جاء جامعا للمسألتين معا. فالإنصاف يلزم حينئذ شطر موضوع البحث بينهما مناصفة و لا أبالغ إن قلتُ ليتكم أفردتموه له كلاًًّ حتّى يكون الموضوع بحقّ إسم على مسمّى.
و هذا هو الجزء الذي أفردتموه:



> و قد أُشكل على بعض الأفاضل كون الأمرين وردا جميعًا في حديث واحد ؛ و هو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : " إزرة المؤمن إلى إنصاف ساقيه لا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار. لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " . و هذا لفظ الإمام مالك رحمه الله في الموطأ ، و هو أصحها . و زعم بعضهم أن الجمع بين العقوبتين في لفظ واحد دليل على اختلافهما.
> و الجواب : أن قوله " لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة ..." في الحديث هو تذييل لتقرير حكم و تعليله . و لذلك لم تعطف على ما قبلها ، كما في الرواية السابقة ، و إن كان قد أثبت بعضهم حرف العطف و لكن هذه أرجح . و المعنى : أن من أسبل ثوبه خيلاء وكبرًا ، حق له أن يطأ في النار إلى كعبيه ، لأن الله لا يرحمه يوم القيامة بل يمقته. و هذا ما فهمه الإمام مالك من الحديث ، حيث أورده في (باب) ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه . 
> و الدليل " ما أسفل الكعبين " يراد به الإسبال ، حديث جابر بن سليم رضي الله عنه الطويل وفيه:" وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيتَ فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة " رواه أحمد (4/64) و أبو داود (4084) و ابن حبان في صحيحه (521) و غيرهم .


قولكم:



> و زعم بعضهم أن الجمع بين العقوبتين في لفظ واحد دليل على اختلافهما





> ادن كما ترون اخوتي ان الايتين في اليهود و ان زيادة و لا ينظر الله اليه في الثانية ليست بعقوبة جديدة و تفسير الطبري يدل عليها و من جعلها عقوبة جديدة غير النار فقد خالف ما جاء به القرآن الكريم


أمّا عن بعضهم فأنتم أدرى بهم و أنتم النّاقلون عنهم, أمّا عن نفسي-و أنا عبد ربّه هذا- فأقول هذا الزّعم بذلك المعنى خطأ. فالعقوبة عقوبة واحدة و هي النّار.
أمّا الإختلاف فهو في شدّة العقوبة.
فما أسفل الكعبين فهو في النّار
و ما أسفل الكعبين مقترنا بمخيلة فهو في النّار زائد أنّه حُرِم من نظر الله إليه.
فإيرادكم بارك الله فيكم لتفسير الطبري ينطبق على ألائك البعض الذين نقلت عنهم اختلاف العقوبة و لا ينطبق على أمثالي ممّن يقولون باختلاف الشّدّة في العقوبة, فكما أنّ الجنّة درجات فالنّار دركات, و هذا هو التّفاضل سواء في الكفر أو الفسق أو الظلم او الإيمان و هلم جرا. فالذي زنا بعينه ليس كالذي زنا بفرجه.(رغم أنني أرى أن الإختلاف لفظي لا أقلّ و لا أكثر بيني و بين ألائك البعض و الله أعلم).
مطلب أَخَوِي لا مطلب مُناقش-إن صحّ التعبير-, هل ورد الحديث العروة عند السّواد الأعظم من السّلف و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم  فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟.
ملاحظات:
* الهدف من هذا السّؤال هو إرجاع المسألة إلى الإختلاف المعتبر,و إلاّ فإنّ الحديث العروة حجّة ساطعة في نقض اعتبار الاختلاف و ترجيح كفّة القائلين بالتّحريم.
* لفت انتباهي إيرادكم بداية الجزء الأول من حديث العروة قبيل أسطر من بداية دندنتكم عنه فقلتم:  و أورد أبو عوانة في مسنده الصحيح حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما و خرجه من وجوه و أردفه بحديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه :" إزرة المؤمن ..." و ترجم عليها : (الأخبار الناهية عن جر الرجل إزاره بطرا وخيلاء والتشديد فيه والدليل على أن من لم يرد به خيلاء لم تكن عليه تلك الشدة ). أظنّكم فهمتم قصدي بالتحمير.
*الحديث العروة أقصد به هذا الحديث تفاديا للتكرار: إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ، - أو لا جناح - فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه. 
و في الأخير أحيلكم على هاته المشاركة القيّمة لشيخنا أبي رقية الذهبي كتبها على عجل حتّى تتّضح الفكرة من حديث العروة.



> في الحقيقة؛ إن المرء ليستغرب من (غالب) الإخوة الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع؛ إذ قد استعرضوا أقوال أهل العلم (فقط)!. ولكن أين أقوال النبي  منهم؟!
> 
> هل غفلوا عن مثل قوله :
> *«*1-إِزْرَةُ الْمُؤْمِنِ إِلَى نِصْفِ السَّاقِ
> _2- وَلا حَرَجَ أَوْ لا جُنَاحَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْكَعْبَيْنِ
> _3- مَا كَانَ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ الْكَعْبَيْنِ فَهُوَ فِي النَّارِ
> _4- وَمَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا لَمْ يَنْظُرْ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ*»*
> 
> ___أخرجه مالك، وأحمد، والحميدي، وأبو داود، وابن ماجة، والطياليسي، وابن حبان، وغيرهم كثير؛ جميعهم من طرق عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري نحوه.
> ...


دمتم بودّ.

----------


## الحافظة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


حكم الإسبال للرجال
الشيخ/ محمد بن صالح العثيمين- رحمه الله: 
إسبال الإزار إذا قصد به الخيلاء فعقوبته أن لا ينظر الله تعالى إليه يوم القيامة ولا يكلمه ولا يزكيه وله عذاب أليم. 

وأما إذا لم يقصد به الخيلاء فعقوبته أن يعذب ما نزل من الكعبين بالنار لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: « ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم: المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب » وقال: « من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة » فهذا فيمن جر ثوبه خيلاء وأما من لم يقصد الخيلاء ففي صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة- رضي الله عنه- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: « ما أسفل الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار » ولم يقيد ذلك بالخيلاء ولا يتضح أن يقيد بها بناء على الحديث الذي قبله لأن أبا سعيد الخدري- رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: « إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ولا حرج » أو قال « لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين وما كان أسفل من ذلك فهو في النار ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة » . رواه مالك وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجة وابن حبان في صحيحه ذكره في كتاب الترغيب والترهيب في الترغيب في القميص ص88 ج3.
ولأن العملين مختلفان والعقوبتين مختلفتان ومتى اختلف الحكم والسبب امتنع حمل المطلق على المقيد لما يلزم على ذلك من التناقض وأما من احتج بحديث أبي بكر فنقول له ليس لك حجة فيه من وجهين: الأول أن أبا بكر- رضي الله عنه- قال إن أحد شقي ثوبي يسترخي إلا أن تعاهد ذلك منه فهو – رضي الله عنه- لم يرخ ثوبه اختيالا منه بل كان ذلك يسترخي ومع ذلك فهو يتعاهده. والذين يسبلون ويزعمون أنهم لم يقصدوا الخيلاء يرخون ثيابهم عن قصد فنقول لهم إن قصدتم إنزال ثيابكم إلى أسفل من الكعبين بدون قصد الخيلاء عذبتم على ما نزل فقط بالنار وإن جررتم ثيابكم خيلاء عذبتم بما هو أعظم من ذلك لا يكلمكم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليكم ولا يزكيكم ولكم عذاب أليم. الوجه الثاني أن أبا بكر- رضي الله عنه- زكاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وشهد له أنه ليس ممن يصنع ذلك خيلاء فهل نال أحد من هؤلاء تلك التزكية والشهادة؟ ولكن الشيطان يفتح لبعض الناس اتباع المتشابه من نصوص الكتاب والسنة ليبرر لهم ما كانوا يعملون والله يهدي من يشاء إلى الصراط المستقيم. 

حكم الإسبال وإطالة الثياب 

إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ [آل عمران:102] . يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً [النساء:1] . يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً * يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً [الأحزاب:70-71] . أما بعد: فإن خير الكلام كلام الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار. لا بأس من اغتنام هذه الفرصة لننبِّه على ما ابتلي به جماهير المسلمين اليوم، ويتوجب علينا هذا التنبيه وجوباً مؤكَّداً، حينما لا نكاد نسمع صوتاً يذكِّر بمثل ذلك، مع شدة وكثرة ابتلاء الناس، ولا أخص الشباب دون الشيوخ. فقد سمعتم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حذر من إطالة الثوب إلى ما تحت الكعبين، وأن من فعل ذلك خيلاء لم يستحق أن ينظر الله تبارك وتعالى إليه يوم القيامة نظرة رحمة. فواجبُ ولازمُ هذا الحديث أن المسلم يجب عليه أن يراعي ثوبه، وألاّ يرسله فيجعله فوق كعبيه، لا فرق في أن يكون هذا الثوب قميصاً -كما يقال اليوم: جلابية- أو أن يكون عباءة، أو أن يكون سروالاً -أعني: بنطلوناً- أو جُبَّة، أو أي شيء كان، كل هذه الأنواع من الثياب لا يجوز للمسلم أن يطيلها أكثر من الكعبين. 



*شبهة وردها*



وهنا شبهة ترد كثيراً وكثيراً في مثل هذه المناسبة، يقولون: إن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قد قـال في الحـديث السابق: (من جر إزاره خيلاء)، فنحن اليوم سواءً كنا شباباً أو شيوخاً، لا نجر الثياب تحت الكعبين خيلاء، وإنما هو عادة و(موضة) ويحتج أولئك بما جاء في صحيح البخاري: أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الوعيد الشديد لمن يجر إزاره خيلاء قال: (يا رسول الله! فإن ثوبي يقع، فقال له عليه السلام: إنك لا تفعله خيلاء)، فيتمسك أولئك بقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هذا لـأبي بكر، ويحتجون به على أن إطالة الثوب تحت الكعبين إنما يكون ممنوعاً إذا اقترن بهذا القصد السيئ، ألا وهو: الخيلاء والتكبر. الآن أقول: جوابي على هذا من وجهين اثنين: الأول: أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لم يقل: أنا حينما أُفَصِّل ثوبي أجعله طويلاً تحت الكعبين لا أقصد بذلك الخيلاء، وإنما قال: يقع! وهذا يعرفه الذين اعتادوا أن يلبسوا العباءة، فقد تكون العباءة مُفَصَّلة حسب السنة، أي فوق الكعبين؛ لكن مع الانطلاق والسير والعمل والصلاة تصبح العباءة متدلية إلى الخلف فتنزل إلى ما تحت الكعبين.. هذا هو الذي أشار إليه أبو بكر في سؤاله، وقال له الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه: (إنك لا تفعله خيلاء). أما أن يأتي الرجل فيُفَصِّل الثوب -أيَّ ثوبٍ كان مما سبقت الإشارة إليه- طويلاً خلافاً للشرع، ويبرر ذلك بأنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاء، فهذا من تلبيسات الشيطان على بني الإنسان. وبعد هذا نقول في الجواب عن هذه الشبهة، بعد أن أوضحنا أن حديث أبي بكر الصديق إنَّما يعني الثوب الذي يستطيل بدون قصد صاحبه، ما لَمْ يُوْصِلُه صاحبه ويفصِّله طويلاً تحت الكعبين، ويدَّعي أنه إنما يفعل ذلك بغير قصد الخيلاء، نقول: ليس من المفروض في المجتمع الإسلامي الصحيح أن يعمل المسلم -فضلاًَ عن جماهير المسلمين- عملاً يحتاج كل منهم إلى أن يبرر هذا العمل بحسن النية، فهذا الأمر لا يكاد ينتهي، وهذا يخالف نصوصاً من الأحاديث الصحيحة التي تربي المسلم على ألاَّ يعمل عملاً، وألاَّ يتكلم كلاماً، وألاَّ يقول قولاً يحتاج بعد ذلك كله إلى أن يقدم له عذراً، حيث قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لا تَكَلَّمَنَّ بكلام تعتذر به عند الناس) هذا خاص بالكلام؛ لكن يأتي الحديث الآخر يشمله ويشمل غيره من الأعمال، ألا وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إياك وما يُعْتَذَرُ منه!). فمن يطيل ثوبه تحت الكعبين، فيُنْكِرُه عليه العارف بالسنة، فيقول: يا أخي! أنا لا أفعل ذلك خيلاءً، -كما قال أبو بكر الصديق-. فأولاً: إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرف أبا بكر الصديق، وعرف تواضعه، وأنه قد تبرأ من الكِبْر ولو ذرة منه، فقال وشهد له بأنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاء، فليس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد يستطيع أن يشهد مثل هذه الشهادة لإنسان آخر، لا سيما في مثل هذه المجتمعات الفاسدة. وثانياً: قد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الآخر: (أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ...) هذا الحديث يضع لك منهجاً عملياً يجب أن تلتزمه، دون أن تبرر مخالفتك إياه بحجة أنك لا تفعل تلك المخالفة خيلاء، حيث يقول: (أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق، فإن طال فإلى الكعبين، فإن طال ففي النار). فهنا لا يُسْمَعُ مِن أحد يطيل ثوبه إلى ما تحت الكعبين أنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاءً؛ لأننا نقول: إنك تفعل ذلك مخالفة لهذا النهج النبوي، وانتهى الأمر، أما إن انضمَّ إلى ذلك أنك فعلتَه خيلاءً فقد استحققت ذلك الوعيد الشديد، ألاَّ ينظر الله تبارك وتعالى إليك يوم القيامة نظرةَ رحمة. ذلك هو ما ابتلي به شباب اليوم، لاسيما وهم يتخذون ذلك من باب اتباع التقاليد الأوروبية والموضة الغربية، من إطالة السروال -أعني: البنطلون- حتى يكاد يتهرَّى من أسفل بسبب اتصاله بالأرض، فهذا محرم لا يجوز؛ سواءً قصد لابسُه الخيلاء أو لم يقصده، وهي في الأصل ابتُدِعَت من هناك تكبراً وخيلاء، لا شك في هذا ولا وريب؛ لأن الكفار لا يهمهم في هذه الدنيا إلا التمسك بحب الظهور والتكبر على الناس ونحو ذلك، وما دام أن هذه الأزياء إنما تأتينا من تلك البلاد فهي لم يُقْصَد بها قطعاً وجه الله تبارك وتعالى، إنما قُصِد بها وجه الشيطان. وهذا الكلام يشمل كل الأزياء التي تَرِد إلى هذه البلاد الإسلامية؛ سواء ما كان منها متعلقاً بأزياء الرجال أو بأزياء النساء، فكيف ما كان منها مخالفاً لمثل ذلك الحديث الصريح الذي يقول فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أَزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق، فإن طال فإلى الكعبين، فإن طال ففي النار)؟! هذا مما يجب على كل مسلم يغار على دينه ويهتم به أن يكون بعيداً عن غضب ربه تبارك وتعالى عليه، ولا نقول: هو حريص على اتباع السنة؛ لأن السنة مراتب، قد تدخل تحتها الأمور المستحبة، نحن الآن نتكلم عن الأمور الواجبة، انظر الحديث السابق: (أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ...) هذا هو المستحب؛ لكن إذا أطاله إلى الكعبين فهذا جائز وليس بمحرم؛ لكن إن زاد في الإطالة حتى تحت الكعبين فهذا محرم وصاحبه في النار، وينبغي أن يُفْهم من قوله عليه السلام: (وما طال ففي النار) أنه لا يعني: الثوب؛ لأن الثوب ليس مكلفاً ولا يحاسَب! وهذا له أمثلة كثيرة في الشريعة، منها ما نفتتح به خُطَبَنا ودروسَنا من قوله عليه السلام: (كل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار) أي: كل بدعة في النار، فما هي البدعة؟! هي شيء معنوي وليس شيئاً مُجَسَّماً؛ لكن معنى قوله: (وكل ضلالة في النار) أي: صاحبها في النار. وكذلك الإزار الذي يطيله صاحبه إلى أسفل الكعبين، صاحبه في النار. هذه تذكرة أردتُ أن أوجهها إليكم؛ لإرشاد من كان يريد منكم أن يكون تحت رحمة ربه عز وجل يوم يُحْشَر الناس يَوْمَ لا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ * إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ [الشعراء:88-89] .

----------


## التقرتي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا التقرتي على هذا الإيراد, و قد استوقفتني مسألة إذ أنها إذا ما وضحت ظهر بها الحقّ وزهق بها الباطل, و هي العروة الوثقى التي لا تنفصم. حقيقة عنوان موضوعكم أثار انتباهي و شدّني إليه شداّ و قلت في نفسي لعلّ الشّيخ حفظه الله سيتكلّم عن ما أحترزه في نفسي, لكن سرعان ما خاب أملي بعد أن بدأت في القراءة, فوجدته موضوعا كسائر المواضيع التي تطرّقت لمسألة الإسبال في هذا المنتدى المبارك, فكانت غالبيّته نقول معروفة عند الجلّ و بائنة عند أهل العلم, و هي سبب الاختلاف المعتبر الذي به-كما قال الشيخ أمجد الفلسطيني-لا ينكر فيها على المخالف.
> أمّا المسألة التي استوقفتني فهي تلك التي تتعلّق بهذا الحديث الشّريف الصّحيح و الذي تبث بعدّة متون أذكر منها إضافة على الرّواية التي جاءت في البحث. 
> 1-إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ، - أو لا جناح - فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
> 2-إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
> و مع الأسف الشّديد رأيتكم ما أعطيتموه حقّه كما أعطيتم للأحاديث الأخرى(المطلقة و المقيّدة) حقّها, مع العلم أنّ هذا الحديث مستقلّ بذاته عن الأحاديث الأخرى إذ أنه جاء جامعا للمسألتين معا. فالإنصاف يلزم حينئذ شطر موضوع البحث بينهما مناصفة و لا أبالغ إن قلتُ ليتكم أفردتموه له كلاًًّ حتّى يكون الموضوع بحقّ إسم على مسمّى.
> و هذا هو الجزء الذي أفردتموه:
> قولكم:
> أمّا عن بعضهم فأنتم أدرى بهم و أنتم النّاقلون عنهم, أمّا عن نفسي-و أنا عبد ربّه هذا- فأقول هذا الزّعم بذلك المعنى خطأ. فالعقوبة عقوبة واحدة و هي النّار.
> ...



السلام عليك اخي العامي 

اما لمزاتك فسنتركها جانبا و ارجوا ان تناقش المرة القادمة باحترام الاخرين

سنجيب عن الاوهام التي اوردتها

اولا  كوننا ننقل عن اهل العلم فعن من تريد ان ننقل !!!!

اما قولك ندع كلام رسول الله فاجيبك باننا اتينا بكلام اكابر العلماء فان كنت تظن انهم تركوا كلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام حبا في ذلك فاستغفر الله 


اما وهمك بان النظر عقوبة جديدة فجوابها في الحديث التالي :

من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار .صحيح صححه الالباني في صحيح الجامع.


ها هو الخيلاء في الحديث فاين هي عقوبة عدم النظر و ارجوا ان تجيب عن هذا السؤال ان كنت تبحث عن الحق فعلا

اما ايرادك لحديث إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، و من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.


فسنبين لك في المشاركة التالية ان ان هناك روايات من دون واو اما الثابت عن مالك من دون واو 
و لا ادري سبب تمسككم بها و قد صحت احاديث اكثر منها بدون واو ام هو اختيار لما يناسب مذهبكم !!!!

 و ارجوا ان يكون لديك طول نفس لاننا سنخرج الاحاديث من مصادرها

و الحديث المحفوظ و الذي تجده في الموطأ هذا نصه :

موطأ مالك  كتاب اللباس  برواية يحيى
 باب ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه ء حديث:‏1648‏ 
 وحدثني عن مالك ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، أنه قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا.


و كما ترى واو الفصل لا وجود لها مما يؤكد ان الكلام تابع للاسبال و ان المراد به هو الخيلاء 

و قولك :

وهذا الحديث؛ يجزم بخروج المسألة من دائرة الاجتهاد، والخلاف (المعتبر)؛ لثبوت النص القاطع بذلك. أما المجتهدون الذين قالوا بقول الجمهور؛ وقد خفي عليهم هذا الحديث؛ فلهم أجر واحد، ولا تثريب عليهم. وأما من وقف على هذا الحديث، ثم أراد أن يتشبث بقول الجمهور، ويقول بوجود الخلاف (المعتبر) في هذه المسألة؛ فلا أظنه بين الأجر والأجرين بحال؛ بل ليس له إلا الإثم؛ والله ورسوله أعلم. اه

فلعمري  لم ارى مثل هذا وهم و انت ادرى بان الامام مالك ذهب لكراهة الاسبال و لم يحرمها فهل خفي عليه حديث تزعم انه رواه و لم ينتبه له 
و تقول ان النووي صححه ثم تزعم انه لم يصله و هو القائل بالكراهة للاسبال من غير خيلاء فمن من الجمهور الذي لم يصله الحديث !!!!

ثم تقول انه يخرج المسألة من دائرة الخلاف فان كان كذلك لماذا خالف الجمهور ادن و الحديث في الموطأ و من رواه بواو رواه من طريق مالك 

هذه دعوى لا اساس لها فاتركنا من الدعاوي و لننظر للادلة بل يحق لنا نحن ان نقول ان حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار يخرج الدائرة من الخلاف لصالح الجمهور فاكررها اين النظر هنا ?


بالنسبة للحديث ادن الذي اوردته مع زيادة الواو 

فغالب الروايات هي من دون واو و تفرد ابي بكر الزهري بزيادة الواو في روايته عن مالك 

و لم يخالف من رواة الموطأ ذلك الا أحمد بن أبي بكر الزهري و قال فيه ابو حاتم و ابو زرعة صدوق اما رواة الحديث الاخرين مثل ابن وهب  و عبد الله بن يوسف   فرووا الحديث بدون زيادة واو 
و عبد الله بن وهب قال فيه يحيى بن معين ثقة اما عبد الله بن يوسف فقال فيه بن حجر  ثقة متقن من اثبت الناس في الموطأ

اذن من هنا يتبين ان المحفوظ من رواية مالك هي الرواية بدون واو 

و انقل لك ما نقل عن الامام مالك في ذلك من روايات 

مستخرج أبي عوانة  ء مبتدأ كتاب اللباس
 بيان الخبر الموجب  ء حديث:‏6944‏ 
 أخبرنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى ، وبحر بن نصر ، قالا : ثنا ابن وهب ، أن مالكا ، أخبره ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ، عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقول : " إزرة المسلم إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه ، وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ، في النار " ، قال ثلاث مرات : " لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة ، إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " ، حدثنا الترمذي ، قال : ثنا القعنبي ، عن مالك ، بإسناده مثله ، حدثنا أبو داود الحراني ، قال : ثنا علي بن المديني ، قال : ثنا 
سفيان ، عن العلاء ، بإسناده مثله ، ليس في الإزار مثل هذا الحديث


صحيح ابن حبان  ء كتاب اللباس وآدابه
 ذكر البيان بأن لابس الإزار من أسفل من الكعبين يخاف عليه ء حديث:‏5525‏ 
 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن السامي ، قال : حدثنا أحمد بن أبي بكر الزهري ، قال : حدثنا مالك ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار " قال ذلك ثلاث مرات " ولا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا "

موطأ مالك  ء كتاب اللباس
 باب ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه ء حديث:‏1648‏ 
 وحدثني عن مالك ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، أنه قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا

السنن الكبرى للبيهقي  ء كتاب الصلاة
 جماع أبواب لبس المصلي ء  باب موضع الإزار من الرجل
 حديث:‏3088‏ 
 أخبرنا أبو طاهر الفقيه ، أنبأ أبو حامد بن بلال ، ثنا يحيى بن الربيع ، ثنا سفيان ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب ، ( ح ) وأخبرنا أبو زكريا بن أبي إسحاق ، وأبو بكر بن الحسن ، قالا : ثنا أبو العباس ، ثنا بحر بن نصر ، ثنا ابن وهب ، أخبرني مالك بن أنس ، وعبد الله بن عمر ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري ، عن الإزار ، فقال : أخبرك بعلم سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساقين ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين فما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله إلى من يجر إزاره بطرا " لفظ حديث مالك  وعبد الله

شعب الإيمان للبيهقي  ء التاسع والثلاثون من شعب الإيمان
 فصل في موضع الإزار ء حديث:‏5852‏ 
 أخبرنا أبو طاهر الفقيه ، أنا أبو حامد بن بلال ، ثنا يحيى بن الربيع ، ثنا سفيان ، ح وأخبرنا أبو طاهر الفقيه ، أنا أبو حامد بن بلال ، ثنا يحيى بن الربيع ، ثنا سفيان ، ح وأخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ ، ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ، ثنا محمد بن إسحاق الصغاني ، ثنا عبد الله بن يوسف ، ثنا مالك ، جميعا عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري ، عن الإزار فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين وأسفل من ذلك في النار قلت ذلك ثلاث مرات لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " وفي رواية سفيان قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري هل سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإزار شيئا قال : نعم سمعته يقول : فذكره وقال : في آخره وما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه بطرا * اهــ


اذن كما ترى لم يخالف الا ابا  مصعب و هو صدوق و صدوق عند اهل الحديث معناه انه قد يخطئ و قد خالف الثقات و خاصة عبد الله بن يوسف اوثق اصحاب الموطأ و روايته من دون واو 

لكن لا نقول ان زيادة الواو لم تصح من طرق اخرى و سنوردها امانة كي يعلم الاخ اننا لا نترك اي دليل


زيد بن أبي أنيسة

السنن الكبرى للنسائي  ء كتاب الزينة
 ذكر اختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب فيه ء حديث:‏9390‏ 
 أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم ، قال : حدثنا علي بن معبد ، قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمرو ، عن زيد ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن نعيم المجمر ، عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقه ليس عليه جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار من جر ثيابه خيلة لم ينظر الله إليه


شعبة


مستخرج أبي عوانة  ء مبتدأ كتاب اللباس
 بيان الخبر الموجب  ء حديث:‏6945‏ 
 حدثنا يونس بن حبيب ، قال : ثنا أبو داود ، قال : ثنا شعبة ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري ، عن الإزار ، فقال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المسلم إلى أنصاف الساق ، ولا حرج " ، أو قال : " لا جناح فيما بينه ، وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا ، لم ينظر الله إليه " ، حدثنا أبو داود الحراني ، وأبو خراسان ، قالا : ثنا أبو زيد ، ح ، وحدثنا أبو قلابة ، قال : ثنا بشر بن عمر ، قالا : ثنا شعبة ، بإسناده مثله ، سواء وزاد أبو زيد ، على الخبير سقطت بمثله ، وقال ما أسفل *

سنن أبي داود  ء كتاب اللباس
 باب في قدر موضع الإزار ء حديث:‏3588‏ 
 حدثنا حفص بن عمر ، حدثنا شعبة ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : على الخبير سقطت ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ء أو لا جناح ء فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه " *

مسند الطيالسي  ء أحاديث النساء
 ما روى أبو سعيد الخدري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ء  الأفراد عن أبي سعيد
 حديث:‏2328‏ 
 حدثنا أبو داود قال : حدثنا شعبة ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن مولى الحرقة عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد عن الإزار ، فقال : على الخبير سقطت ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المؤمن " أو قال : " المسلم إلى أنصاف الساقين ، ما بينه وبين الكعبين ، فما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره بطرا

أمالي ابن بشران  ء المجلس السابع والخمسون والستمائة في شوال من السنة
 حديث:‏314‏ 
 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين بن عبد الله الآجري بمكة ، أنا يوسف بن يعقوب القاضي ، ثنا عمرو بن مرزوق ، أنا شعبة ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : على الخبير سقطت ؛ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المؤمن أو المسلم إلى أنصاف الساقين ، ما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله عز وجل إلى من جر إزاره بطرا

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  ء ومن مسند بني هاشم
 مسند أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ء حديث:‏10797‏ 
 حدثنا محمد بن أبي عدي ، عن شعبة ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، أنه سمع أبا سعيد ، سئل عن الإزار ، فقال : على الخبير سقطت ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف الساقين ، لا جناح ء أو لا حرج ء عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من ذلك فهو في النار ، لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره بطرا

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  ء ومن مسند بني هاشم
 مسند أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ء حديث:‏11718‏ 
 حدثنا عفان ، حدثنا شعبة ، حدثني العلاء بن عبد الرحمن قال : سمعت أبي يحدث قال : سألت أبا سعيد عن الإزار ، فقال : على الخبير سقطت . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ، أو لا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ،ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه

سفيان

صحيح ابن حبان  ء كتاب اللباس وآدابه
 ذكر الإخبار عن موضع الإزار للمرء المسلم ء حديث:‏5524‏ 
 أخبرنا الفضل بن الحباب الجمحي ، قال : حدثنا إبراهيم بن بشار ، قال : حدثنا سفيان ، قال : حدثنا العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : أتيت أبا سعيد الخدري ، فقلت : أسمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في الإزار شيئا ؟ قال : نعم سمعته يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " *



سنن ابن ماجه  ء كتاب اللباس
 باب موضع الإزار أين هو ء حديث:‏3571‏ 
 حدثنا علي بن محمد قال : حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه قال : قلت لأبي سعيد : هل سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا في الإزار ؟ قال : نعم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه ما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من الكعبين في النار " . يقول ثلاثا : " لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " *

السنن الكبرى للنسائي  ء كتاب الزينة
 ذكر اختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب فيه ء حديث:‏9387‏ 
 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن يزيد ، قال : حدثنا سفيان ، قال : حدثنا العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري هل سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإزار شيئا ، فقال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين وما أسفل من ذلك في النار لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " *

مسند الحميدي  ء أحاديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه
 حديث:‏710‏ 
 حدثنا الحميدي قال : ثنا سفيان ، قال : ثني العلاء بن عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب ، مولى الحرقة ، قال : سمعت أبي ، يقول : أتيت أبا سعيد الخدري ، فسألته هل سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإزار شيئا ؟ فقال : نعم ، تعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار ، لا ينظر الله عز وجل إلى من جر إزاره بطرا

مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي  ء من مسند أبي سعيد الخدري
 حديث:‏944‏ 
 حدثنا زهير ، حدثنا سفيان ، حدثني العلاء بن عبد الرحمن الجهني ، عن أبيه قال : سألت أبا سعيد : هل سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا في الإزار ؟ قال : نعم ، قلت حدثني ، قال : سمعته يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، ولا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من الكعبين ففي النار ، ثلاث مرات ، لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره خيلاء " *


الآداب للبيهقي  ء باب في إسبال الإزار
 حديث:‏504‏ 
 وأخبرنا أبو طاهر الفقيه ، أنبأنا أبو حامد بن بلال ، حدثنا يحيى بن الربيع ، حدثنا سفيان ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري هل سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في الإزار شيئا قال : نعم سمعته يقول : " أزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار ، لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه بطرا "

عبيد الله بن عمر بن ميسرة الجشمي

صحيح ابن حبان  ء كتاب اللباس وآدابه
 ذكر خبر قد يوهم غير المتبحر في صناعة العلم أن خبر ء حديث:‏5528‏ 
 أخبرنا علي بن الحسين بن سليمان ، بالفسطاط ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن هشام بن أبي خيرة ، قال : حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي ، قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمر ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : ذكر الإزار ، فأتيت أبا سعيد الخدري ، فقلت : أخبرني عن الإزار ، فقال : أجل بعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله

عبيد الله بن عمر بن حفص بن عاصم بن عمر بن الخطاب القرشي العدوي


السنن الكبرى للنسائي  ء كتاب الزينة
 ذكر اختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب فيه ء حديث:‏9389‏ 
 أخبرنا محمد بن عثمان العقيلي ، قال : حدثنا عبد الأعلى ، عن عبيد الله ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه قال : قدمت المدينة فأتيت أبا سعيد الخدري ، فقلت : أسمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا في الإزار ؟ فقال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف ساقيه ، لا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من ذلك في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه ؟

عبيد الله بن عمرو بن أبي الوليد

السنن الكبرى للنسائي  ء كتاب الزينة
 ذكر اختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب فيه ء حديث:‏9390‏ 
 أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم ، قال : حدثنا علي بن معبد ، قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمرو ، عن زيد ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن نعيم المجمر ، عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقه ليس عليه جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار من جر ثيابه خيلة لم ينظر الله إليه "





علي بن ح جر

السنن الكبرى للنسائي  ء كتاب الزينة
 ذكر اختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب فيه ء حديث:‏9386‏ 
 أخبرنا علي بن ح جر ، عن إسماعيل ، عن العلاء ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي سعيد ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف الساقين ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين فما أسفل من الكعبين ففي النار لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره بطرا



ورقاء بن عمر اليشكري

المعجم الأوسط للطبراني  ء باب العين
 باب الميم من اسمه : محمد ء حديث:‏5308‏ 
 حدثنا محمد بن عبدوس قال : نا علي بن الجعد قال : نا ورقاء بن عمر اليشكري ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، ولا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، أو أسفل من الكعبين ، لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " " لم يرو هذا الحديث عن ورقاء إلا علي بن الجعد " *

الفوائد الشهير بالغيلانيات لأبي بكر الشافعي  ء مجلس آخر
 حديث:‏356‏ 
 حدثنا محمد قال : حدثني عبد الصمد ، حدثني ورقاء ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي هريرة ، وأبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف الساق لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار ، لا ينظر الله تعالى إلى من جر إزاره بطرا "

==============================  ==============
المعجم الأوسط للطبراني  ء باب الألف
 من اسمه أحمد ء حديث:‏1180‏ 
 وبه : عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن نعيم المجمر ، عن ابن عمر ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، ولا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ومن جر ثوبه من المخيلة لم ينظر الله إليه " *




المعجم الكبير للطبراني  ء من اسمه عبد الله
 ومما أسند عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ء  نعيم المجمر 
 حديث:‏13070‏ 
 حدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق الخشاب الرقي ، ثنا عبد الله بن جعفر الرقي ، ثنا عبيد الله بن عمرو ، عن زيد بن أبي أنيسة ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن نعيم المجمر ، عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، ولا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ومن جر ثوبه من المخيلة لم ينظر الله






أحاديث إسماعيل بن جعفر  ء رابعا أحاديث العلاء بن عبد الرحمن
 حديث:‏305‏ 
 حدثنا العلاء ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف الساقين ، فلا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، فما كان أسفل الكعبين ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا

يزيد بن أبي حبيب

السنن الكبرى للنسائي  ء كتاب الزينة
 ذكر اختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب فيه ء حديث:‏9388‏ 
 أخبرنا عيسى بن حماد ، قال : حدثنا الليث ، عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، أن أباه حدثه ، أن أبا سعيد الخدري قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، فما كان إلى الكعبين فلا بأس ، وما تحت الكعبين ففي النار ، ولا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء.


كما ترى ان زيادة الواو لم تصح الا من طريقين مع اختلاف عن شعبة

اما طريق يزيد بن أبي حبيب  ففيها فما كان إلى الكعبين فلا بأس ، وما تحت الكعبين ففي النار ،ولا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء.

عطفان و هذه الواو ان صحت واو تفسير و ايضاح لثبوت احاديث بدون واو بل هي الغالب كما ترون اما حملها على عقوبة مختلفة يناقض حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار .

و هذا يؤكذ ان الجملة لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء  بواو او بدون واو جاءت لمزيد من الايضاح 

و مما يؤكذ ذالك رواية المسند عن عفان عن شعبة فالامام احد المشهور من مذهبه ان الاسبال مكروه 

جاء في (كشاف القناع للبهوتي 1/277 ) :
قال أحمد في رواية حنبل :" جر الإزار وإسبال الرداء في الصلاة إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس"

فان كان هذا الحديث كما تقول فصل في النزاع لماذا لم يأخد به الامام احمد و هو راويه ام انك ستعتذر عنه بعدم بلوغه و هذا يؤكد فساد قول ان هذا الحديث يخرج المسألة من الخلاف 



و ما زلت اعجب ممن يتمسك بان النظر عقوبة ثانية مع وضوح حديث  من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار 

فأين هذه العقوبة الثانية 


و كذلك اعجب لمن يتمسك برواية ولا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء  

و لا يلقي بالا للروايات بدون واو  رغم انها المروية غالبا عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن


اذن من هن ايتبين لكم اخوتي ضعف مذهب من فرق بين الخيلاء و دون الخيلاء

اذ انه القى باغلب الاحاديث جانبا  و الخلاصه ان من ذهب للتحريم اطلاقا عمدته امران

الاول اختلاف العقوبة
الثاني زيادة الواو في الحديث

اما اختلاف العقوبة فاجبنا عنها بجوابين لم تردوا عليهما لحد الان الاول 

حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار . فهذا الخيلاء فاين العقوبة الجديدة ?

و الجواب الثاني لو اعتبرتم عدم النظر عقوبة فكذلك لا بد من اعتبار عدم تكليم الله له عقوبة ايضا جديدة من حديث  أبي ذر رضي الله عنه :" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم ، قال : فقرأها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرار. قال أبو ذر: خابوا وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال:"المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب.

و هذا باطل اكيد اد ان الاحاديث الاخرى جاءت بدون عقوبة عدم التكليم فان فهمنا ان زيادة عدم التكليم و عدم التزكية هي ايضاح للعقوبة فقط فهمنا كذلك ان زيادة عدم النظر هي ايضا ايضاح للعقوبة لا غير 

اما زيادة الواو التي يتمسكون بها لم تصح عن مالك و اغلب الاحاديث لم يذكر فيها الواو فالمطلوب الجمع بين الادلة و كما ترون ان الامام احمد راوي الحديث بزيادة الواو مذهبه هو جواز الاسبال من دون خيلاء 

و ان تأملنا حديثُ ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما الذي فيه :" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة " رواه مسلم (2085)

فهمنا ان القصد هو المخيلة و لا ريب 

و فعل عبد الله بن  مسعود رضي الله عنه يؤكد ذالك  و قصة ابي بكر الصديق تقطع قول كل مكابر و ان زدنا مذهب اكابر العلماء و الاصوليين كالشوكاني و بن تيمية و النووي و بن عبد البر و البخاري و الائمة الاربعة  يتبين شذوذ من ذهب للتحريم المطلق اذ لا حجة له الا تأويل الاحاديث و التماس الاعذار لابي ابكر الصديق و عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنهم  و يستدلون بالمطلق و المقيد نسيانا منهم ان الحديث حجة بنفسه و الاصول هنا لتقريب المعاني و ليس لرد الاحاديث بها بل يتركون الاحاديث الواضحة لكي يتحاكمون لاصول الفقه و طريقة تطبيكم لقاعدة المطلق و المقيد هنا ليس مسلما بها لانها تقوم على دعوى و  هي ان النظر عقوبة جديدة و هذه الدعوى هي محل الخلاف اصلا 

و قد بينا انها لا تصح بدليلين حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار  و الدليل الثاني هو الوصول الى تناقض ان سلمنا بهذه الدعوى 

و من هنا لم تبقى لكم حجة تعتمدون عليها الا تأويل الاحاديث و نحن نأخدها على ظاهرها و نجمعها كلها و جمعنا سليم لا غبار عليه و الله الموفق للصواب

اما كلام الحويني فلا اظنه اتى بجديد و كنت اتمنى ان يتشرف الاخ و ينقله لنا كي نرد عليه و ان كان ما قلناه فيه الكفاية فهو يزيل اللبس و بالادلة و ارجوا منك يا اخ عامي ان ترد عن الادلة التي نقلتها ردا علميا و لا اريد كلاما عاما او لمزا في الاخوة

ايضا اتركنا من الدعاوي كقولك انهم ردوا على قول الجمهور و ما شابه كل هذه دعاوي لا تقوم بها حجة و انقد الادلة فكلام الجمهور دامغ لا شبهة فيه 

بالنسبة للاخ او الاخت سلفية أبية لا نحتاج للرد عليك بما ان كلامك كله نقول و ليس فيه مناقشة علمية ادن سنعتبره ملغى 


 و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الحافظة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> حكم الإسبال وإطالة الثياب 
> إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له. وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله. يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ [آل عمران:102] . يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً [النساء:1] . يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً * يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً [الأحزاب:70-71] . أما بعد: فإن خير الكلام كلام الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار. لا بأس من اغتنام هذه الفرصة لننبِّه على ما ابتلي به جماهير المسلمين اليوم، ويتوجب علينا هذا التنبيه وجوباً مؤكَّداً، حينما لا نكاد نسمع صوتاً يذكِّر بمثل ذلك، مع شدة وكثرة ابتلاء الناس، ولا أخص الشباب دون الشيوخ. فقد سمعتم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حذر من إطالة الثوب إلى ما تحت الكعبين، وأن من فعل ذلك خيلاء لم يستحق أن ينظر الله تبارك وتعالى إليه يوم القيامة نظرة رحمة. فواجبُ ولازمُ هذا الحديث أن المسلم يجب عليه أن يراعي ثوبه، وألاّ يرسله فيجعله فوق كعبيه، لا فرق في أن يكون هذا الثوب قميصاً -كما يقال اليوم: جلابية- أو أن يكون عباءة، أو أن يكون سروالاً -أعني: بنطلوناً- أو جُبَّة، أو أي شيء كان، كل هذه الأنواع من الثياب لا يجوز للمسلم أن يطيلها أكثر من الكعبين. 
> *شبهة وردها*
> وهنا شبهة ترد كثيراً وكثيراً في مثل هذه المناسبة، يقولون: إن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قد قـال في الحـديث السابق: (من جر إزاره خيلاء)، فنحن اليوم سواءً كنا شباباً أو شيوخاً، لا نجر الثياب تحت الكعبين خيلاء، وإنما هو عادة و(موضة) ويحتج أولئك بما جاء في صحيح البخاري: أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الوعيد الشديد لمن يجر إزاره خيلاء قال: (يا رسول الله! فإن ثوبي يقع، فقال له عليه السلام: إنك لا تفعله خيلاء)، فيتمسك أولئك بقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هذا لـأبي بكر، ويحتجون به على أن إطالة الثوب تحت الكعبين إنما يكون ممنوعاً إذا اقترن بهذا القصد السيئ، ألا وهو: الخيلاء والتكبر. الآن أقول: جوابي على هذا من وجهين اثنين: الأول: أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لم يقل: أنا حينما أُفَصِّل ثوبي أجعله طويلاً تحت الكعبين لا أقصد بذلك الخيلاء، وإنما قال: يقع! وهذا يعرفه الذين اعتادوا أن يلبسوا العباءة، فقد تكون العباءة مُفَصَّلة حسب السنة، أي فوق الكعبين؛ لكن مع الانطلاق والسير والعمل والصلاة تصبح العباءة متدلية إلى الخلف فتنزل إلى ما تحت الكعبين.. هذا هو الذي أشار إليه أبو بكر في سؤاله، وقال له الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه: (إنك لا تفعله خيلاء). أما أن يأتي الرجل فيُفَصِّل الثوب -أيَّ ثوبٍ كان مما سبقت الإشارة إليه- طويلاً خلافاً للشرع، ويبرر ذلك بأنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاء، فهذا من تلبيسات الشيطان على بني الإنسان. وبعد هذا نقول في الجواب عن هذه الشبهة، بعد أن أوضحنا أن حديث أبي بكر الصديق إنَّما يعني الثوب الذي يستطيل بدون قصد صاحبه، ما لَمْ يُوْصِلُه صاحبه ويفصِّله طويلاً تحت الكعبين، ويدَّعي أنه إنما يفعل ذلك بغير قصد الخيلاء، نقول: ليس من المفروض في المجتمع الإسلامي الصحيح أن يعمل المسلم -فضلاًَ عن جماهير المسلمين- عملاً يحتاج كل منهم إلى أن يبرر هذا العمل بحسن النية، فهذا الأمر لا يكاد ينتهي، وهذا يخالف نصوصاً من الأحاديث الصحيحة التي تربي المسلم على ألاَّ يعمل عملاً، وألاَّ يتكلم كلاماً، وألاَّ يقول قولاً يحتاج بعد ذلك كله إلى أن يقدم له عذراً، حيث قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لا تَكَلَّمَنَّ بكلام تعتذر به عند الناس) هذا خاص بالكلام؛ لكن يأتي الحديث الآخر يشمله ويشمل غيره من الأعمال، ألا وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إياك وما يُعْتَذَرُ منه!). فمن يطيل ثوبه تحت الكعبين، فيُنْكِرُه عليه العارف بالسنة، فيقول: يا أخي! أنا لا أفعل ذلك خيلاءً، -كما قال أبو بكر الصديق-. فأولاً: إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرف أبا بكر الصديق، وعرف تواضعه، وأنه قد تبرأ من الكِبْر ولو ذرة منه، فقال وشهد له بأنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاء، فليس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد يستطيع أن يشهد مثل هذه الشهادة لإنسان آخر، لا سيما في مثل هذه المجتمعات الفاسدة. وثانياً: قد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الآخر: (أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ...) هذا الحديث يضع لك منهجاً عملياً يجب أن تلتزمه، دون أن تبرر مخالفتك إياه بحجة أنك لا تفعل تلك المخالفة خيلاء، حيث يقول: (أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق، فإن طال فإلى الكعبين، فإن طال ففي النار). فهنا لا يُسْمَعُ مِن أحد يطيل ثوبه إلى ما تحت الكعبين أنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاءً؛ لأننا نقول: إنك تفعل ذلك مخالفة لهذا النهج النبوي، وانتهى الأمر، أما إن انضمَّ إلى ذلك أنك فعلتَه خيلاءً فقد استحققت ذلك الوعيد الشديد، ألاَّ ينظر الله تبارك وتعالى إليك يوم القيامة نظرةَ رحمة. ذلك هو ما ابتلي به شباب اليوم، لاسيما وهم يتخذون ذلك من باب اتباع التقاليد الأوروبية والموضة الغربية، من إطالة السروال -أعني: البنطلون- حتى يكاد يتهرَّى من أسفل بسبب اتصاله بالأرض، فهذا محرم لا يجوز؛ سواءً قصد لابسُه الخيلاء أو لم يقصده، وهي في الأصل ابتُدِعَت من هناك تكبراً وخيلاء، لا شك في هذا ولا وريب؛ لأن الكفار لا يهمهم في هذه الدنيا إلا التمسك بحب الظهور والتكبر على الناس ونحو ذلك، وما دام أن هذه الأزياء إنما تأتينا من تلك البلاد فهي لم يُقْصَد بها قطعاً وجه الله تبارك وتعالى، إنما قُصِد بها وجه الشيطان. وهذا الكلام يشمل كل الأزياء التي تَرِد إلى هذه البلاد الإسلامية؛ سواء ما كان منها متعلقاً بأزياء الرجال أو بأزياء النساء، فكيف ما كان منها مخالفاً لمثل ذلك الحديث الصريح الذي يقول فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أَزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق، فإن طال فإلى الكعبين، فإن طال ففي النار)؟! هذا مما يجب على كل مسلم يغار على دينه ويهتم به أن يكون بعيداً عن غضب ربه تبارك وتعالى عليه، ولا نقول: هو حريص على اتباع السنة؛ لأن السنة مراتب، قد تدخل تحتها الأمور المستحبة، نحن الآن نتكلم عن الأمور الواجبة، انظر الحديث السابق: (أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ...) هذا هو المستحب؛ لكن إذا أطاله إلى الكعبين فهذا جائز وليس بمحرم؛ لكن إن زاد في الإطالة حتى تحت الكعبين فهذا محرم وصاحبه في النار، وينبغي أن يُفْهم من قوله عليه السلام: (وما طال ففي النار) أنه لا يعني: الثوب؛ لأن الثوب ليس مكلفاً ولا يحاسَب! وهذا له أمثلة كثيرة في الشريعة، منها ما نفتتح به خُطَبَنا ودروسَنا من قوله عليه السلام: (كل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار) أي: كل بدعة في النار، فما هي البدعة؟! هي شيء معنوي وليس شيئاً مُجَسَّماً؛ لكن معنى قوله: (وكل ضلالة في النار) أي: صاحبها في النار. وكذلك الإزار الذي يطيله صاحبه إلى أسفل الكعبين، صاحبه في النار. هذه تذكرة أردتُ أن أوجهها إليكم؛ لإرشاد من كان يريد منكم أن يكون تحت رحمة ربه عز وجل يوم يُحْشَر الناس يَوْمَ لا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ * إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ [الشعراء:88-89] .


أردت أن أبين أن هذا القول للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ....

----------


## التقرتي

> أردت أن أبين أن هذا القول للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ....


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين و على اله و صحبه اجمعين و من تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

اللهم قنا شر المتعصبين و اهدنا صراطك المستقيم و انجنا من فتنة التعصب الجديد الذي يلوح في الافق اللهم اننا نريد الحق و لا غير امنا بك و برسولك خير العالمين عليه الصلاة و اشرف التسليم

اللهم انا نسير في طريق الائمة المهديين و من تبعهم من عبادك الصالحين فالحقنا بهم و ارنا صراطك المستقيم صراط الدين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليه و لا الضالين اللهم آمين

اما بعد فلتعلموا ان السلف خيار الرجال و ان الخلف منهم الاخيار و لكنهم لن يصلوا معشار ما وصل اليه السلف و لتعلموا انه كل جيل ذهب ذهب معه خيره و لتعلموا ان العلماء رجال و الله عز و جل لم يتعبدنا بالرجال انما بكتابه و سنة نبيه عليه افضل الصلاة و التسليم

و اننا لنحفظ للشيوخ حقهم و علو شأنهم و ان من اخيار علماء هذا الزمان بن الباز و العثيمين و الالباني رحمهم الله و لكن الحق احب الينا منهم و اجماعهم ليس بحجة و ان تعصب له الملايين  و ان كنا لا ننكر على الشيوخ اجتهادهم و انما ننكر على الاتباع تقليدهم من غير تمعن في الدليل و التعصب لقولهم 

فنحن نعرف ان الشيوخ افتوا بتحريم الاسبال مطلقا و لكن من هم اعلم منهم من السلف و افقه و افهم للادلة قالوا بخلافهم و قولهم ليس بشبهات انما هو باتباع الدليل الذي حاول الخلف فهمه غير ما فهمه السلف اما قول الشيخ الالباني فنقول ان فهمه للدليل يحتاج دليلا فالدليل لا يخصص بفهم احدهم

فقول الشيخ ان الشبهة ان الناس لما تفصل ثوبها  الخ ...

اقول المس العذر للشيخ ربما هو لا يدري انه في زماننا قليل من يفصل ثيابه انما نشتريها جاهزة 
اما قوله اننا نتمسك بحديث ابي بكر ... 
فنجيبه الاستدلال ليس بحال ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه انما بعموم اللفظ فيا اهل الاصول اليس العبرة بعموم اللفظ و ليس بخصوص السبب فان لم تكن الخيلاء مناطا للحكم فما معنى اجابة النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام انك لا تفعله خيلاء فهذا كلام عربي لا يفهم منه الا شيئ واحد ان مناط التحريم في الخيلاء ثم اقول للشيخ قال بهذا من هو اعلم منه من الائمة الاربعة و بن عبد البر و البخاري و النووي و الشوكاني كلهم استدلوا بهذه القصة فهل هم متمسكون بالحديث ام هو الظاهر من الحديث الذي لا يغالط فيه احد بل لعمري من أوّل حديث ابي بكر ليس لديه حجة  

ام انهم ممن يفصلون ثيابهم ل... حاشا لله ان اكملها !!!

اتردون على ناس اليوم ام تردون عن اهل العلم و الورع الذين قالوا بان مناط الحكم هو الخيلاء 


الكلام كلام عربي  لست ممن يفعله خيلاء  و ان قرأنا حديث  ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما الذي فيه :" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة  

لم يبقى هناك مجال للشك 

اما تعليل الشبهة بتفصيل الثوب و كذا و كذا  لا يقبله العقل فاغلب الناس عندنا تشتريها جاهزة و لا يوجد من ينوي شراءها ناويا الاسبال متعمدا و هذا كافي لرد شبه الشيخ .

 اما تعليله لحديث ابي بكر بعدم قصد الاسبال و ما شابه نقول له هذا تأويل و خروج عن ظاهر الحديث و الخروج عن ظاهر الحديث يحتاج دليلا و الاصح ان الغير متعمد الاسبال لا يجاب عليه بانك لا تريد الخيلاء انما يجاب عليه لست متعمدا فافهموا ذلك و هل في هذا الكلام شك 

 اما تعليله بان هذا اللباس ابتدع للتكبر و ما شابه مغالطات استحي حتى من الاجابة عليها 
فنقول اولا من اين لك انهم ابتدعوها من اجل ذلك !!!!!

ثانيا ذكر ابن مفلح في "الآداب الشرعية" (3/521) 

" أَبَا حَنِيفَةَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ ارْتَدَى بِرِدَاءٍ ثَمِينٍ وَكَانَ يَجُرُّهُ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ : أَوَلَسْنَا نُهِينَا عَنْ هَذَا ؟ فَقَالَ : إنَّمَا ذَلِكَ لِذَوِي الْخُيَلَاءِ وَلَسْنَا مِنْهُمْ " انتهى . 


فهل ابتدعت في عصر ابي حنيفة للتكابر !!!!!  يا لها من دعوى لا تقوم على حجة  بل هذا هو الرأي الذي ذمه الله سبحانه و تعالى


بل نقول من حرم الاسبال اطلاقا هو من يأتي بالشبه اذ ان الاحاديث اغلبها جاءت للخيلاء و جاء من الاحاديث من ربط الاسبال بالخيلاء مطلقا قال جابر بن سليم قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة ) 

ها هو ربط الاسبال بالمخيلة قطعا فالتعليل واضح وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة !!!! و ان تفيد العلة فاين عقولكم من هذه اللهم فقهنا في الدين  اللهم امين

و هل يوجد اوضح من هذا!!! كلام عربي واضح علل الاسبال بالمخيلة و ان الله لا يحب المخيلة فاين دعوى تفريقكم بين الامرين ????

اتتركون هذا الحديث الواضح الدلالة و تستدلون بحديث اخر جاءت فيه  العقوبتين على حد زعمكم  و اختلفوا في رواياته فتؤولونه حسب مذهبكم !!  

فها هو حديث به الامران فاين تأويلكم هنا اين هو الفصل بين الامرين !!! بل لعمري ليس لديكم حجة الا التمسك بقشة نفختم فيها و بنيتم عليها اقوالا و اقوالا و كل راد لقولكم طعنتم فيه بحجة ان الامر منتهي و لا خلاف فيه افكنتم افقه من السلف لما رأو هذه الاحاديث و فهموها بغير ما فهمتموها ام انها السلطة تمارسونها لقمع المعارض و الله انا لا نخاف في الله لومة لائم و نقولها و نرددها نحن سلفيون للنخاع و لذلك فهمنا هذه الاحاديث كما فهمها السلف و لم نخرج عن اقوالهم و ما نحن الا ناظرون فيما اختلفوا فيه كي نرجح الحق فيه او ما غاب عنهم و ظهر لنا و لكن ان نخالف فهمهم للدليل من غير دليل خبنا ادن و ما اصبنا.


بل المتمعن للاحاديث يجدها كلها تصب في قول واحد ان الاسبال حرم للمخيلة و ان الله لا يحب المخيلة و من قال بالتفريق لم يتمسك الا بحديث او اثنان دون الرجوع لاغلب الباقي و قال ان عدم النظر عقوبة جديدة و نسي ان حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار  
ذكر المخيلة و لم يلحقها بعدم النظر ثم اخد يعلل بشبه حديث ابا بكر فقالوا هذا ابو بكر الصديق و كان يتعاهد ثوبه و هنا نسوا القواعد الاصولية التي كانوا يحتجون بها و التي تقول ان العبرة بعموم اللفظ و ليس بخصوص السبب فاين اصول الفقه هنا و ان كانت شبهتهم لا تقوم على حجة لا من حيث الاصول و لا من حيث استقامة المعنى فكيف يكون رد رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام لست ممن يفعله خيلاء مناسبا و هذا معلوم بالضرورة كما يقولون

و ها هو الامام مالك يروي الحديث الذي تزعمون ان الخلاف انتهى به في موطئه و يذهب لخلاف فهمكم و الامام احمد كذلك يرويه في المسند و يخالفكم في فهمه افكنتم تجرؤون ان تقولوا لهذين الخلاف منتهي فان لم نفهم الادلة كما فهما عالم المدينة و كما فهمها امام السنة و كما فهمها البخاري بجلال قدره و كما فهما شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية فباي فهم تريدوننا ان نفهمها !!!!!!

امر اخر ننبه عليه ان اسبال الثوب لا يقتضي جره اطلاقا و ان كان في جره خوف من الخيلاء فهذا غير وارد ان لم يجر و الملاحظ في الاحاديث انها تنهى عن جره 

اذن كما تلاحظون فقول الجمهور هو الصواب و لا حجة فيمن حرم اطلاقا الا رد اغلب الاحاديث و التفريق بين الامرين و هذا مناقض لاغلب الاحاديث اد هي لم تفرق بين الاسبال و الخيلاء فلا ادري لماذا يتمسك بعضهم بالتفريق و الحجة ظاهرة في عدمه  ثم يرمي الجمهور بالخطأ فسبحان الله من فتاوي شاذة اصبحت اليوم هي الصواب و الصواب اصبح هو الشاذ و يا ليت من منقح يبين كل ذلك و ما كان الخلف باعلم من السلف و كل هذه الاحاديث قد درسها سلفنا فان كنا فعلا نريد فهمها بفهم السلف فهاهو فهم السلف بين ايدينا فلماذا نخالفهم ها هو قول الامام مالك و ابي حنيفة و الشافعي و الامام احمد و البخاري فاين فهم السلف ادن !!!!

ثم يجرؤون فيقولون ان الخلاف ليس بمعتبر اوكنتم اعلم من السلف لما مروا بهذه الاحاديث فها هي في الموطأ و في المسند و عند البخاري و الموطأ لا يخفى على احد افغفل الجهابدة عن هذه الاحاديث التي يدعي المعاصرون فهمها احسن منهم !!!!


لو كان في المسألة ادلة جديدة لقلنا نعم ربما خفيت عن السلف لكن هذه الادلة لا جديد يذكر فيها هي ذاتها في الموطأ و في البخاري و المسند و في صحيح مسلم و ابي داود و النسائي قرأها من هم افقه منا باللغة العربية و وعوها و فهموها و هم احسن الناس فهما للسنة و اتقى الناس و لا يصل علماء اليوم معشار ما وصلوا اليه ثم تتجرؤون و تقولون ان الامر ليس خلافي و ان جمهور اليوم رد عليهم  !! بماذا ردوا عليهم بفهمهم الذي زعموه ?


فنصيحة لكل عاقل نعم نحن نتبع الدليل لكن فلتعلموا انه ان كان نفس الدليل قد مر بجهابذة العلماء و اعطوا رأيهم من غير مخالف يذكر فاحذروا كل الحذر من مخالفة السلف اما ان خفيت عليهم ادلة فنعم هنا نرفع اللوم عنهم و اقرؤوا ان شئتم رسالة رفع الملام عن الائمة الاعلام لابن تيمية رحمه الله 

اعلم علماء العصور ذهبوا الى ان مناط الحكم هو الخيلاء و استدلوا بحديث ابي بكر الصديق,

 اعلمهم نعم الامام مالك و ابي حنيفة و الشافعي و الامام احمد و عمر بن عبد العزيز و البخاري و بن عبد البر و النووي و بن تيمية و الشوكاني و كثير فكيف تجرؤون على القول ان الامر محسوم و لا خلاف فيه !!!!!


فهذا قول لا عقل فيه و لا حجة و خالف فهم السلف فاخشى عليكم التقليد الاعمى فدعوا عنكم هذه الغشاوة و تعلموا ان تنقدوا فهم الشيوخ للادلة ففهم الدليل يحتاج دليلا و لن تجدوا احسن من فهم الادلة كما فهمها السلف رضوان الله عليهم و ارجوا من الله ان يلحقنا بهم و ان نكون ممن نخلص العبادة لله وحده , فما همنا هنا تحليل حرام و لا مخالفة سنة لكنها كلمة حق و لا بد ان تقال فمن شاء ان يقصر فليقصر و هذا هو المندوب لانها سنة ابي القاسم عليه الصلاة و السلام و لكن ان تحرموا ما احله الله لعباده فهذا هو الذي لا يقبل و لا يعقل و اني لاستحي من سماع بعضهم يطعن في من يسبل ففي من تطعن افي المقلد ام المجتهد !!!

اتطعن في المسبل ام في من افتاه بذلك الا تدري انك تطعن في خيرة السلف سبحان الله انه لفتنة و نحن منها براء بل قلوبنا تسع قول كل مخالف لكننا نشفق على الناس من ظلم التعصب و التعسف بدعوى ان الامر منته لان بعضهم ممن اشتهر افتى بذلك و كيف يكون منتهيا و الشوكاني ليس منا ببعيد و قد افتى بخلافه اءنهيتم الخلاف ثلاث قرون بعده بماذا انهيتموه ? بدعاوي تدّعونها !!!

 و اتحدى كل من قال بالتحريم ان يأتي برد واضح على ما قدمته من ادلة و ليعلم انها ادلة السلف و ليست من قولي فان لم يستطع الرد عليهم من هو خير منه لاكثر من اثنا عشر قرن فليس هو اليوم الذي يستطيع ذلك و الله الموفق للصواب

اللهم ان اصبنا فمن عندك و ان اخطأنا فمن الشيطان فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا و اصلح احوالنا 
ربنا ما اردنا الا وجهك سبحانك فاجعلنا من المخلصين ربنا ما كان همنا الا اصلاح امتنا ربنا ارنا الحق حقا و ارزقنا اتباعه و ارنا الباطل باطلا و ارزقنا اجتنابه و اجعلنا خير خلف لخير سلف و الحقنا بالصالحين اللهم امين
 و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخوتي الكرام جمعنا الله و اياكم في الجنة

و لمزيد من ايضاح للحق و امانة في النقل سننقل كلام الحويني في الاسبال و سنبين بالحجة الدامغة التي لا شبهة فيها خروجه عن الصواب و هذا نص الشيخ مفرغ من احد اشرطته و النص منقول من رسالة لاحد الاخوة :

قال الشيخ حفظه الله "روى ابن أبى شيبه فى كتاب المصنف عن خرشه بن الحر أن عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه رأى رجلاً وقد أطال إزاره فقال: أحائض أنت، فقال يأمير المؤمنين وهل يحيض الرجل؟ قال: نعم لما أسبلت إزارك؟ء لأن إسبال الإزار لا يكون الا للنساء ء قال فأتى عمر بمشبط ـ أى مقص ـ وقص ما ذاد عن الكعبين قال خرشه بن الحر: فكأنى أنظر إلى خيوط الإزار على عقبيه .فنهى النبى (صلى الله عليه و سلم) عن اسبال الإزار وقال العلماء من علامات الكبيره إذا توعد صاحبها بالنار أو بالطرد أو باللعن أو ما أشبه ذلك فأى نهى تجد فيه توعد بالنار يلتحق بالكبائر، فالنبى (صلى الله عليه و سلم) يقول" أسفل الكعبين من الإزار ففى النار" فلو كان أمراً مستحباً لما توعد فاعله بالنار فلا يتوعد بالنار إلا من ترك الواجب .
    والذين قيدوا هذا الحديث قيدوه بالحديث الآخر " من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه " فقالوا : من الخيلاء تصلح أن تكون قيد لهذا الحديث العام – أى حديث أسفل الكعبين من الإزار ففى النار ء فيكون المعنى كالآتى : " أسفل الكعبين من الإزار خيلاء ففى النار" وبذلك تستقيم المعانى .ولكن نرجع لأصول أهل العلم هل فعلا يصح أن نحمل المطلق على المقيد فى أحاديث هذا الباب ؟
العلماء قالوا " إذا اختلف الحكم واتحد السبب فى نص ما فلا نحمل المطلق على المقيد " والنص المطلق :(الذى لم يقيد بصفه) مثال ذلك قوله تعالى " فتحرير رقبه مؤمنه " فلا يجزئ تحرير رقبه غير مؤمنة أى أنه قيد عتق الرقبة بالإيمان، وكذلك قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم " لا تنتقب المرأه المحرمة" فقيد خلع النقاب بالإحرام وكذلك حديث " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث .... ولد صالح يدعو له" فلا ينفع دعاء الولد الغير صالح فالحكم الذى اتى مقيد فهو موصوف بخلاف المطلق قال النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم  كما فى سنن أبى داود (أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففى النار ومن جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه) 
أصبح عندنا حكمان 
الأول : أسفل الكعبين من الإزار ففى النار 
الثانى : من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه
ففهم من ذلك أن الأول يتنزل على غير الخيلاء و إلا لما كان الذكر الخيلاء فى الشطر الثانى أى معنى و هل الحكم و احد أم مختلف ؟ هو مختلف الأول فى النار و الثانى لم ينظر الله اليه و السبب متحد و هو الجر و كما قلنا اذا اختلف الحكم و اتحد السبب فلا يحمل المطلق على المقيد فلا نقول ان الحديث الأول مقيد بالثانى و قد صرح بذلك الأمام الذهبى فى ترجمة عبد الله بن عمر فى سير اعلام النبلاء . وقد ورد حديث يستشهد به هؤلاء أخرجه الأمام احمد فى مسنده بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين " عن عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن زيد بن اسلم عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : رآنى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى إزاره جديد يتقعقع فقال " من" فقلت أنا عبد الله قال" إن كنت عبد الله فارفع إزارك" قال فرفعته قال" زد" قال فرفعته الى نصف الساق فقال "من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه" قال بن عمر فجاء أبو بكر فقال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم حين رأه "من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه" فقال أبو بكر يا رسول الله إن أحد شقى إزارى يسترخى و أنا اتعاهده فقال" إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء "و الحديث فى الصحيح و لكن بغير هذه الرواية و التمام و السياق قال أبو بكر يا رسول الله إن احد شقى إزارى يسترخى وأنا اتعاهده فقال" إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء " فقالوا هؤلاء إن لم يفعل خيلاء فيجوز وهذا من اعجب الأستدلال !!!
أولا : أبو بكر من يعرفه و يعرف سيرته فإنه يستحيل أن يتصور أن يخالف أبو بكر أمر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى و لو كان فى أدنى المستحبات
ثانيا : أبو بكر لم يجر إزاره أصلا إزاره كان فوق الكعبين,كان مشدودا فوق الكعبين ,لكنه كان نحيفا كما فى طبقات ابن سعد من حديث اسماعيل بن أبى خالد عن قيس بن أبى حازم قال (دخلت على أبى بكر فإذا هو رجل نحيف خفيف اللحم ابيض) و ايضا فى طبقات بن سعد بسند فيه محمد بن عمر الواقدى وهو متروك قال (عن عائشة قالت كان أبو بكر رجلا نحيفا يسترخى إزاره على عقويه) وذلك لأنه نحيف فيتعاهده ولذلك هو يقول (إن أحد شقى إزارى يسترخى ) وليس كله ولا نتصور أحد يفصل ملابس يطول شق و يرفع شق ثم إنه ليس بتاركه بل يتعاهده أى يشده الى أعلى فهل يقاس على أبى بكر الصديق أولئك الذين يرخون إزارهم عمداً هذا من أبطل القياس لأنه قياس النقيض على النقيض وانما القياس أصله أن يقاس النظير على النظير للإشتراك فى علة الحكم و لذلك قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء "
ثالثا : لو سلمنا بهذا أى أن أبو بكر جر إزاره فهذا مستثنى بالنص فهذه خصوصية لأبى بكر الصديق و إلا لماذا فرق بينه و بين ابن عمر فى أصل المسألة فالحكم عام يشمل الجميع
رابعا : ولو سلمنا أن الأمر كما يقولون هم أخذوا الحكم بالجر من طريق المفهوم , والنص إما منطوق أو مفهوم 
فمثلا ( أكرم جارك) هذا المنطوق وعكس الكلام لا تهن جارك وهذا يفهم من المنطوق فالإكرام يشمل أشياء كثيرة مفصلة ولكن يفهم من أكرم جارك أن كل باب يدخل فى الإكرام تعمله أى أن مفهوم النص مفردات الإكرام فالحديث يقول "من جر إزاره من الخيلاء" بمفهوم المخالفة (ومن جر إزاره بغير الخيلاء جاز) والعلماء يقولون اذا تعارض منطوق ومفهوم يقدم المنطوق
و الأحاديث الناطقة بتحريم الإسبال أكثرمن 15 حديث أى ان المفهوم هدر فلو جاز لى ان أقدم دلالة المنطوق لصراحتها على دلالة المفهوم إذ دلالة المفهوم لا تنحصر فلو قبلنا هذا الحكم على أى وجه كان لخرجنا بمنع إسبال الإزار. 
خامسا : إن إسبال الإزار فيه تشبه بالنساء كما فى حديث عمر عند النسائى وأبى داود وغيرهما (قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "من جر إزاره خيلا لا ينظر الله اليه يوم القيامة" قالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله فماذا تفعل النساء بذيولهن ؟ قال "يرخينه شبرا" ء أى فوق الأصل أى الكعبين والكعبين هما العظم الناتىء فى أسفل الرجل فوق القد هذا الأصل فالإرخاء الذى فى الحديث أى تطويل الإزار شبرا من بعد الكعبين ء فقالت أم سلمة اذا تنكشف أقدامهن – برغم انه شبرا , على أن الشبر من الكعب أى انه قليل للتغطية – قال "يزدنه زراعا و لا يزدن " ) فأصل الحكم أن يكون الإزار مشدودا فوق الكعبين ثم رخص للنساء حتى لا تنكشف أقدامهمن لأن المرأة كما قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم "كلها عورة فإذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان" اذا الرجل الذى يرخى ذيله متشبه بالنساء و الأن نرى العكس تلبس المرأة لبس الرجل على السنة و يلبس الرجل لبس المرأة على السنة !!
سادسا : حتى لو سلمنا للقائلين بالخيلاء نقول أنه ينبغى أن يمنع من الجر سدا لذريعة الخيلاء لأن الجر مستوجبا للإسبال والإسبال مظنة الخيلاء لاسيما إذا كان فى عرف الناس أن تقصير الثوب مسخة, هم يعتبرون ذلك, والناس يستهزؤن بذلك ويقولون لازم أن تكون صاحب قيمة أى ملابسك لازم تجرجر على الأرض فهذا كله باب الى الخيلاء , وقد جاءت الشريعة بنصوص كثيرة بسد الذريعة فالشىء قد لا يكون ممنوعا ولا منهيا عنه لذاته إنما يكون منهيا عنه لما يؤدى الى الفساد فسدا للذريعة ان يؤدى الى الفساد ا.هـ 

نقد فتوى الحويني :

كلامه في المطلق و المقيد نجيب عليه كالتالي 

اما قولك العلماء قالوا " إذا اختلف الحكم واتحد السبب فى نص ما فلا نحمل المطلق على المقيد "  ... الخ

نجيبك اولا اننا لم نسلم لك بان عدم النظر عقوبة جديدة و ثانيا اما التقييد فليس من باب حمل المطلق على المقيد انما هو منطوق في الاحاديث و  نص التقييد في الاحاديث الصحيحة 

اما قولكم ان عدم النظر عقوبة جديدة نرد عليه بالحديث الصحيح 
من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار .صحيح صححه الالباني في صحيح الجامع برقم 6592

فهذا حديث صحيح و ها هو الخيلاء و ها هي العقوبة فهل يعقاب الله سبحانة بنفس السبب عقوبتين مختلفتين !!! اين دعواكم ان عدم النظر عقوبة مختلفة 

و الرد الثاني على دعواكم ان النظر عقوبة ثانية غير الاولى و الفصل بينهما 

حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه :" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم ، قال : فقرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرار. قال أبو ذر: خابوا وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال:"المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب". رواه مسلم برقم (106) 

فلنطبق الاصول يا اهل الاصول اليس عدم تكليم الله عقوبة جديدة حسب مذهبكم و عدم التزكية كذلك ادن اين عدم حمل المطلق على المقيد الذي تدعون ام ان هذه حالة جديدة  و من هنا بطل زعمكم ان العقوبتين ليستا لنفس السبب

اما الجواب الثاني و هو ان التقيد جاء بالمنطوق و ليس بالمفهوم فتقيد الاسبال بالخيلاء جاءت به الاحاديث الصحيحة و ها انا اسوقها :

قال جابر بن سليم قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة ) صححه الترمذي رقم 2722

و حديث مسلم عن عبد الله  بن عمر رضي الله عنهما الذي فيه :" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة "

و الحديث المحفوظ عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن و المروي في الموطأ و المسند و النسائي و غيرهم و اللفظ لمالك 

حديث:‏1648‏ 
وحدثني عن مالك ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، أنه قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا.

فهذه ثلاث احاديث تقرن الاسبال بالخيلاء بالمنطوق فكيف يسوغ لكم ان تفرقوا بين الاسبال و قيده الخيلاء و الحديث واضح   إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة.

و الاحاديث ساطعة لا تحتاج تأويلا اما من فرق بين السببين الاسبال و الخيلاء ليست له حجة الا دعوتان اولهما وجود احاديث للاسبال من غير عقوبة النظر و احاديث للخيلاء مع النظر  ثم يتمسك برواية عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن و الغير محفوظة بزيادة الواو في قوله ولا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا .


و الجواب عن الدعوى الاولى هو من نفس منطقهم فقد ورد الخيلاء غير مقرون بعدم النظر من حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار  و الامر الثاني وردت احاديث في الاسبال و  قيدته بالمنطوق على الخيلاء فمن اين ابتدعتم هذا التفريق بين الامرين اما الدعوى الثانية و هو زيادة الواو فنقول ماذا تفعلون باغلب الروايات من دون واو ام هو اختيار ما يناسب مذهبكم 

ثم نقول ان العلة جاءت من المنطوق بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام إِنَّكَ لَسْتَ تَصْنَعُ ذَلِكَ خُيَلَاءَ.

و في هذه كفاية لنسف دعواكم.


اما ذكر الشيخ كلام الذهبي فلعمري هو ضد مذهبه فتأملوا  قال قد صرح بذلك الأمام الذهبى فى ترجمة عبد الله بن عمر فى سير اعلام النبلاء . وقد ورد حديث يستشهد به هؤلاء أخرجه الأمام احمد فى مسنده بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين " عن عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن زيد بن اسلم عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : رآنى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى إزاره جديد يتقعقع فقال " من" فقلت أنا عبد الله قال" إن كنت عبد الله فارفع إزارك" قال فرفعته قال" زد" قال فرفعته الى نصف الساق فقال "من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه" قال بن عمر فجاء أبو بكر فقال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم حين رأه "من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه" فقال أبو بكر يا رسول الله إن أحد شقى إزارى يسترخى و أنا اتعاهده فقال" إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء "و الحديث فى الصحيح و لكن بغير هذه الرواية و التمام و السياق قال أبو بكر يا رسول الله إن احد شقى إزارى يسترخى وأنا اتعاهده فقال" إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء " فقالوا هؤلاء إن لم يفعل خيلاء فيجوز وهذا من اعجب الأستدلال !!! اهــ

بل انظر قوله " إن كنت عبد الله فارفع إزارك" قال فرفعته قال" زد" قال فرفعته الى نصف الساق فقال "من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه" .

انظر امره برفع ثوبه ثم ذكر العلة بعدها من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه !!! اليس في هذا دلالة واضحة انه اراد من رفع ثوبه عدم الخيلاء فلو كان الرفع لمجرد الاسبال فلماذا زيادة هذه الجملة من رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه...

بل الكلام عربي واضح لكنهم يتمسكون بالشبهات لرده 

ثم يقول  يذكر الشيخ بعدها عدة علل  و شبهات فيقول وانما القياس أصله أن يقاس النظير على النظير للإشتراك فى علة الحكم و لذلك قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء " اهــ

و من قال اننا نقيس انما هي العلة منطوقة و لا قياس في ذلك القياس في رأس من ظن ان الاسبال و  الخيلاء مختلف في الاحاديث اما من رآهما شيئا واحد لا حاجة لقياس امر على نفسه 

بل العلة واضحة فابوا بكر رضي الله عنه صرح ان ثوبه يسترخي فلا حاجة لتبيان انه لم يرخه للخيلاء و رغم ذلك اجابه رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام بعلة الخيلاء افتكون اجابة رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام في غير موضعها هل استرخاء الثوب يدخل في الاسبال من غير خيلاء ام في الخيلاء لمن فرق بين الامرين ?

بل الكلام واضح الا ان اجابة الشيخ اجابة من يدور حول استدلال الجمهور فالجمهور لا يقيس اباحة بعمل ابي بكر كي تذكر ذلك انما الجمهور يستدل بدلالة المنطوق ان رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام اجاب بعله الخيلاء في موضع لم يرد به الخيلاء و منه فهمنا ان الخيلاء هو المقصود كما اشار رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و ليس الاسبال نفسه 

و بما ان العادة عند العرب قديما في الاسبال انه يراد به المخيلة كان النهي موافقا لعاداتهم لكن العادات تختلف حسب العصور .


قال الشيخ ثالثا : لو سلمنا بهذا أى أن أبو بكر جر إزاره فهذا مستثنى بالنص فهذه خصوصية لأبى بكر الصديق و إلا لماذا فرق بينه و بين ابن عمر فى أصل المسألة فالحكم عام يشمل الجميع اهــ

و هذا منطق من يظن اننا نستدل بعمل ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لاثبات الجواز و كما بيننا اننا لا نستدل بعمل الصديق رضي الله عنه انما نستدل بقول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و قوله فاصل في المسألة فهو يعلل سبب التحريم كما علله في اكثر من حديث و في قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام   إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة.


فالقيد منطوق لا غبار عليه الا من ابى ترك المنطوق للتحاكم للاصول على مقدمان ظنها في رأسه و هو التفريق بين الامرين و كيف نفرق ما لم يفرقه رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام !!!

و قد بينا ان الواضح من عتاب رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام على عبد الله بن عمر هو نفس العلة الا ترى انه ينهاه عن الاسبال ثم يقول عليه الصلاة و السلام من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه .

فان كانت التحريم خاصا بالاسبال فقط مطلقا لماذا سياق هذا الكلام ادن فاعتبروا يا اهل العبر.



اما قوله رابعا : ولو سلمنا أن الأمر كما يقولون هم أخذوا الحكم بالجر من طريق المفهوم , والنص إما منطوق أو مفهوم 
فمثلا ( أكرم جارك) هذا المنطوق وعكس الكلام لا تهن جارك وهذا يفهم من المنطوق فالإكرام يشمل أشياء كثيرة مفصلة ولكن يفهم من أكرم جارك أن كل باب يدخل فى الإكرام تعمله أى أن مفهوم النص مفردات الإكرام فالحديث يقول "من جر إزاره من الخيلاء" بمفهوم المخالفة (ومن جر إزاره بغير الخيلاء جاز) والعلماء يقولون اذا تعارض منطوق ومفهوم يقدم المنطوق
و الأحاديث الناطقة بتحريم الإسبال أكثرمن 15 حديث أى ان المفهوم هدر فلو جاز لى ان أقدم دلالة المنطوق لصراحتها على دلالة المفهوم إذ دلالة المفهوم لا تنحصر فلو قبلنا هذا الحكم على أى وجه كان لخرجنا بمنع إسبال الإزار.  اهــ

و هذه دعوى اخرى فالقيد منطوق و ليس بالمفهوم و الاحاديث في نهي الصحابة عن الخيلاء كثيرة فان كانت العلة في الاسبال كما تقولون لماذا كان الصحابة يسوقون دائما علة الخيلاء 

و كما قلنا ان القيد منطوق و ليس بالمفهوم انما ظن انه بالمفهوم من لم يأخد الاحاديث على ظاهرها فقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام  ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا

و قوله  إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة .

فهذا هو المنطوق الذي ربط بين الامرين فاين انتم من المنطوق ام انكم تفرقون بين كلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام تؤولون كل حديث منفرد !!!


اما قوله خامسا : إن إسبال الإزار فيه تشبه بالنساء كما فى حديث عمر عند النسائى وأبى داود وغيرهما (قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "من جر إزاره خيلا لا ينظر الله اليه يوم القيامة" قالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله فماذا تفعل النساء بذيولهن ؟ قال "يرخينه شبرا" ء أى فوق الأصل أى الكعبين والكعبين هما العظم الناتىء فى أسفل الرجل فوق القد هذا الأصل فالإرخاء الذى فى الحديث أى تطويل الإزار شبرا من بعد الكعبين ء فقالت أم سلمة اذا تنكشف أقدامهن – برغم انه شبرا , على أن الشبر من الكعب أى انه قليل للتغطية – قال "يزدنه زراعا و لا يزدن " ) فأصل الحكم أن يكون الإزار مشدودا فوق الكعبين ثم رخص للنساء حتى لا تنكشف أقدامهمن لأن المرأة كما قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم "كلها عورة فإذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان" اذا الرجل الذى يرخى ذيله متشبه بالنساء و الأن نرى العكس تلبس المرأة لبس الرجل على السنة و يلبس الرجل لبس المرأة على السنة !! اهــ

فنجيب عليه ان ما اوردته دليل عليك من عدة اوجه اولها 

قولك ان الاسبال تشبه للنساء لا نحتاج حتى على الجواب عليه لانها دعوى لم ترد بها الاحاديث اترد علة واضحة في الحديث الذي سقته بنفسك مذكور فيه الخيلاء ثم تستدل منه بمفهومك انه من باب التشبه بالنساء !!!!!!

ثم تقول ان اصل الحكم ان الازار مشدود فوق الكعبين فنقول لك اصل اللباس الاباحة فمن اين اتيت باصلك هذا اما ما زدته من تفسيرك العقلي و ان المرأة تستر عورتها و ما شابه يرد عليه بدلالة الحديث نفسه الم يبدأ الحديث بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام  من جر إزاره خيلا لا ينظر الله اليه يوم القيامة. فلو كان المفهوم عندكم ان الاسبال غير الاسبال للخيلاء فلماذا فهمت ام سلمة  من كلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام انه ينهى عن الاسبال و الحديث في الخيلاء اتستدلون  بحديث فرقتم بينه و بين الاسبال عامة في مذهب تحريم الاسبال فقد نقضتم اصل استدلالكم و جنت على اهلها براقش.

ثم تستدل بقولك و الأن نرى العكس تلبس المرأة لبس الرجل على السنة و يلبس الرجل لبس المرأة على السنة !!

اتستدل بتعري النساء على صحة مذهبك !!!!


و الحديث دليل في ان النساء على عهد النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام كانت تسبل و سؤال ام سلمة دليل على انها لم تفهم من كلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام في  عقوبة عدم النظر عقوبة خاصة بالخيلاء و هذا ما فهمه ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه كذلك بل فهموا انها العادة عندهم ان الاسبال يقصد به الخيلاء لذلك سألوا عن الحكم و لو كان التقرير ان هناك عقوبتن مختلفتان في حكم المسبل و الخيلاء لكانوا فرقوا بينهما في هذا الحديث.


قال الشيخ سادسا : حتى لو سلمنا للقائلين بالخيلاء نقول أنه ينبغى أن يمنع من الجر سدا لذريعة الخيلاء لأن الجر مستوجبا للإسبال والإسبال مظنة الخيلاء لاسيما إذا كان فى عرف الناس أن تقصير الثوب مسخة, هم يعتبرون ذلك, والناس يستهزؤن بذلك ويقولون لازم أن تكون صاحب قيمة أى ملابسك لازم تجرجر على الأرض فهذا كله باب الى الخيلاء , وقد جاءت الشريعة بنصوص كثيرة بسد الذريعة فالشىء قد لا يكون ممنوعا ولا منهيا عنه لذاته إنما يكون منهيا عنه لما يؤدى الى الفساد فسدا للذريعة ان يؤدى الى الفساد ا.هـ 

فنقول له اتحرم ما احل الله بحجة الذريعة فلو سلمنا لك بذلك لحرمنا كل ما في الارض فقولك  نحرم ذلك للذريعة و اي ذريعة هذه التي تحرم ما ليس فيه ذريعة فهل عرفتم مسبلين اسبلوا للخيلاء فلو سلمنا بذلك لحرمنا زراعة العنب لانه زراعة العنب يصنع منها الخمر و ذلك منتشر في عصرنا اكثر من من يسبل للخيلاء افنحرم ما احل الله من اجل ذلك !!!

فقولك ويقولون لازم أن تكون صاحب قيمة أى ملابسك لازم تجرجر على الأرض اهــ

استدلال في غير محله فهذا كلام يفهم منه كون الملابس فاخرة فهل يفهم من هذا الكلام عاقل انه اريد به ان تجر ملابسك في الارض !!! بل هو دليل ضدك فالمفهوم من هذا الكلام هو الخيلاء في اللباس و هنا العلة في التحريم 

اما قولك جاءت الشريعة بنصوص كثيرة بسد الذريعة فالشىء قد لا يكون ممنوعا ولا منهيا عنه لذاته إنما يكون منهيا عنه لما يؤدى الى الفساد فسدا للذريعة ان يؤدى الى الفساد ا.هـ 

فنقول اللباس حلال اصلا احلته الشريعة و اين هذا الفساد الذي تراه منتشرا و كأن المسبلين في الشوارع يمشون خيلاء باسبالهم هذا كلام لا تقوم به حجة !!!

و من هنا يتبين ان كلام الحويني كله اوهام لا تنهض به حجة و لمزيد من الايضاح ساسوق كلام السلف في المسألة كي يعرف الجميع ان الجمهور بادلتهم و هي قوية انما الشذوذ فيمن قال ان التحريم هو للاسبال مطلقا .

. قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله البسام رحمه الله : " ( إن القاعدة الأصولية هي حمل المطلق على المقيد وهي قاعدة مطردة في عموم نصوص الشريعة. والشارع الحكيم لم يقيد تحريم الإسبال – بالخيلاء – إلا لحكمة أرادها ولولا هذا لم يقيده. والأصل في اللباس الإباحة ، فلا يحرم منها إلا ما حرمه الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم . والشارع قصد من تحريم هذه اللبسة الخاصة قصد الخيلاء من الإسبال وإلا لبقيت اللبسة المذكورة على أصل الإباحة. وإذا نظرنا إلى عموم اللباس وهيئاته وأشكاله لم نجد منه شيئاً محرماً إلا وتحريمه له سبب وإلا فما معنى التحريم وما الغرض منه ، لذا فإن مفهوم الأحاديث أن من أسبل ولم يقصد بذلك الكبر والخيلاء ، فإنه غير داخل في الوعيد ".اهـ من ( توضيح الأحكام من بلوغ المرام 6/246 )

قلت : هذا هو الصواب الذي لا يسع أحدًا الحيد عنه ، و هو الذي تلتئم به كل الأدلة و يتوافق و شرائع الإسلام . و هو مذهب أئمة الإسلام قديمًا و حديثًا ؛

فقد جاء في (كشاف القناع للبهوتي 1/277 ) :

قال أحمد في رواية حنبل :" جر الإزار وإسبال الرداء في الصلاة إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس"

و في (المجموع) شرح (المهذب) للنووي رحمه الله:

" يحرم اطالة الثوب والإزار والسراويل على الكعبين للخيلاء ، ويكره لغير الخيلاء ، نص عليه الشافعي في (البويطي ) وصرح به الأصحاب."

و جاء في ( الآداب الشرعية ) لابن مفلح الحنبلي ، في فصل ( في مقدار طول الثوب للرجل والمرأة وجر الذيول ) ؛ قال صاحب 'المحيط ‘ من الحنفية :" وروي أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله ارتدى برداء ثمين قيمته أربعمائة دينار ، وكان يجره على الأرض فقيل له : أولسنا نهينا عن هذا ؟ فقال : إنما ذلك لذوي الخيلاء ولسنا منهم " .

واختار الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه ولم يتعرض لكراهة ولا عدمها . وقال أبو بكر عبد العزيز : يستحب أن يكون طول قميص الرجل إلى الكعبين وإلى شراك النعل وهو الذي في المستوعب , قال أبو بكر : وطول الإزار إلى مد الساقين , قال وقيل إلى الكعبين.اهـ

و قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في ( التمهيد3/244 ) :

الـخيلاء: التكبر ، وهي الـخيلاء ، والـمخيلة. يقال منه: رجل خال ومختال شديد الـخيلاء ، وكل ذلك من البطر والكبر والله لا يحب الـمتكبرين ، ولا يحب كل مختال فخور.

وهذا الـحديث يدل علـى أن من جرّ إزاره من غير خيلاء ولا بطر ، أنه لا يلـحقه الوعيد الـمذكور. غير أن جرّ الإزار والقميص وسائر الثـياب مذموم علـى كل حال . وأما الـمستكبر الذي يجر ثوبه فهو الذي ورد فـيه ذلك الوعيد الشديد.

وجاء في ( شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله 2/116) :

"وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" المسبل إزاره " فمعناه المرخى له الجار طرفه خيلاء كما جاء مفسرا فى الحديث الآخر" لا ينظر الله الى من يجر ثوبه خيلاء " ، والخيلاء الكبر وهذا التقييد بالجر خيلاء يخصص عموم المسبل ازاره ويدل على أن المراد بالوعيد من جره خيلاء . وقد رخص النبىّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ذلك لأبي بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه وقال :" لست منهم " ، إذ كان جره لغير الخيلاء "

و قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (22\138):

والفعل الواحد فى الظاهر يثاب الإنسان على فعله مع النية الصالحة ويعاقب على فعله مع النية الفاسدة . وضرب عدة أمثلة ثم قال: وكذلك اللباس فمن ترك جميل الثياب بخلا بالمال لم يكن له أجر ، ومن تركه متعبدا بتحريم المباحات كان آثما ، ومن لبس جميل الثياب إظهارا لنعمة الله وإستعانة على طاعة الله كان مأجورا ، ومن لبسه فخرا وخيلاء كان آثما ، فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور . ولهذا حرم إطالة الثوب بهذه النية كما فى الصحيحين عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" من جر إزاره خيلاء لم ينظر الله يوم القيامة إليه " فقال أبوبكر: يا رسول الله إن طرف إزارى يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه ؟ فقال :" يا أبا بكر إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء " . وفى الصحيحين عن النبى أنه قال :" بينما رجل يجر إزاره خيلاء إذ خسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة ". فهذه المسائل ونحوها تتنوع بتنوع علمهم وإعتقادهم .اهـ ( أي بحسب نياتهم و مقاصدهم ).

وقال رحمه الله في ( شرح العمدة 4/363 ) :

وهذه نصوص صريحة في تحريم الإسبال على وجه المخيلة ، والمطلق منها محمول على المقيد ، وإنما أطلق ذلك ؛ لأن الغالب أن ذلك إنما يكون مخيلة . ثم قال: ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه ، وما سوى ذلك فهو باقٍ على الإباحة ، وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة.اهـ

و قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الكبائر ص215) : الكبيرة الخامسة والخمسون : إسبال الإزار والثوب واللباس والسراويل تعززا وعجبا وفخرا وخيلاء . قال الله تعالى ( ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور ) .اهـ

و قال الشوكاني رحمه الله في (نيل الأوطار ) :

الحديث يدل على تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء . والمراد بجره هو جره على وجه الأرض وهو الموافق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار". وظاهر التقييد بقوله : خيلاء , يدل بمفهومه أن جر الثوب لغير الخيلاء لا يكون داخلا في هذا الوعيد .

و قال الصنعاني رحمه الله في ( سبل السلام4/158) :

والمراد : جر الثوب على الأرض ، وهو الذي يدل له حديث البخاري " ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار" . وتقييد الحديث بالخيلاء دال بمفهومه أنه لا يكون من جره غير خيلاء داخلا في الوعيد . وقد صرح به ما أخرج البخاري وأبو داود والنسائي أنه قال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الحديث: إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده، فقال له صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:"إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء" ، وهو دليل على اعتبار المفاهيم من هذا النوع.اهـ

وجاء في ( فتح الباري 10/263) لابن حجر:

وفي هذه الأحاديث أن إسبال الإزار للخيلاء كبيرة، وأما الإسبال لغير الخيلاء فظاهر الأحاديث تحريمه أيضا، لكن استدل بالتقييد في هذه الأحاديث بالخيلاء على أن الإطلاق في الزجر الوارد في ذم الإسبال محمول على المقيد هنا، فلا يحرم الجر والإسبال إذا سلم من الخيلاء.

و جاء في ( طرح التثريب ) للحافظ أبي زرعة العراقي رحمه الله :

التقييد بالخيلاء يخرج ما إذا جره بغير هذا القصد , ويقتضي أنه لا تحريم فيه وقد تقدم من صحيح البخاري وغيره قول أبي بكر رضي الله عنه :" إن أحد شقي ثوبي يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنك لست تصنع ذلك خيلاء " وبوب البخاري في صحيحه باب : من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء , وأورد فيه هذا الحديث وحديث أبي بكرة :" خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتى أتى المسجد ... الحديث".اهـ

و قال الباجي رحمه الله في ( المنتقى7/226 ) :

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء " يريد كبرا . وقال عيسى بن دينار عن ابن القاسم : الخيلاء الذي يتبختر في مشيه , ويختال فيه ويطيل ثيابه بطرا من غير حاجة إلى أن يطيلها ولو اقتصد في ثيابه ومشيه لكان أفضل له , قال الله عز وجل (والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور) . وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أرخص في الخيلاء في الحرب , وقال :" إنها لمشية يبغضها الله إلا في هذا الموضع " . ومعنى ذلك والله أعلم لما فيه من التعاظم على أهل الكفر والاستحقار لهم والتصغير لشأنهم .

و قال : وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء " يقتضي تعلق هذا الحكم بمن جره خيلاء أما من جره لطول ثوب لا يجد غيره أو عذر من الأعذار فإنه لا يتناوله الوعيد . وقد روي " أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الحديث قال : يا رسول الله إن أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء " . وروى الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري عن أبي بكرة : " خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتى أتى المسجد ".اهـ

وجاء في (فيض القدير للمناوي رحمه الله 5/420 ):

أي محل الإزار " ففي النار " حيث أسبله تكبرا كما أفهمه خبر " لا ينظر الله إلى من يجر ثوبه خيلاء " فكنى بالثوب عن بدن لابسه ومعناه : أن الذي دون الكعبين من القدم يعذب عقوبة له فهو من تسمية الشيء باسم ما جاوره أو حل فيه .

و فيه أيضا: (المسبل إزاره) الذي يطوّل ثوبه ويرسله إذا مشى تيهاً وفخراً (خيلاء) أي يقصد الخيلاء بخلافه لا بقصدها ولذلك رخص المصطفى صلى اللّه عليه وسلم في ذلك لأبي بكر حيث كان جره لغير الخيلاء.اهـ

و قال السيوطي رحمه الله في ( تنوير الحوالك 1/217 ) :

" ما أسفل من ذلك " ، (ما) موصولة و (أسفل) بالنصب خبر كان محذوفة والجملة صلة . ويجوزكون (ما) شرطية و (أسفل) فعل ماض . (ففي النار) أي محله من الرجل وذلك خاص بمن قصد به الخيلاء . 

و في ( الديباج 1/121) :

" المسبل إزاره المرخي له الجار طرفيه خيلاء فهو مخصص بالحديث الآخر "لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء " ، وقد رخص صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك لأبي بكر حيث كان جره لغير الخيلاء ."

وقال السندي في حاشيته على (سنن النسائي) في شرح حديث" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله... ومنهم المسبل": "المسبل" من الإسبال بمعنى الإرخاء عن الحد الذي ينبغي الوقوف عنده والمراد إذا كان عن مخيلة والله تعالى أعلم .


و في حاشيته على ( البخاري4/ 24 ) قال معلقًا على حديث " ما أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار" : أي إذا كان ذلك خيلاء .

و هو اختيار البخاري رحمه الله في جامعه الصحيح حيث عقد بابًا و ترجم له : من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء . و ذكر تحته حديثين ؛

أحدهما عن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال:" من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر اللَّه إليه يوم القيامة ، فقال أبو بكر: يا رسول اللَّهِ إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده . فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء ".

و الآخر عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ:" خَسَفَتْ الشَّمْسُ وَنَحْنُ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَامَ يَجُرُّ ثَوْبَهُ مُسْتَعْجِلاً حَتَّى أَتَى الْمَسْجِدَ وَثَابَ النَّاسُ فَصَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ فَجُلِّيَ عَنْهَا ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا وَقَالَ :" إِنَّ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ آيَتَانِ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً فَصَلُّوا وَادْعُوا اللَّهَ حَتَّى يَكْشِفَهَا ".

و أورد أبو عوانة في مسنده الصحيح حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما و خرجه من وجوه و أردفه بحديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه :" إزرة المؤمن ..." و ترجم عليها : (الأخبار الناهية عن جر الرجل إزاره بطرا وخيلاء والتشديد فيه والدليل على أن من لم يرد به خيلاء لم تكن عليه تلك الشدة ).

و ذكر ابن حبان في صحيحه : باب : ذكر الزجر عن إسبال المرء إزاره إذ الله جل وعلا لا ينظر إلى فاعله ، وذكرحديث المغيرة بن شعبة قال: " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهيل فقال:" يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك ، فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين".(رقم5442)

ثم ذكر بعده (باب ): ذكر العلة التي من أجلها زجر عن هذا الفعل ، و ذكر حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :" من جر ثيابه من مخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة ". رقم (5443 )

وكان قد ذكر في موطن آخر من صحيحه (2/281) حديث أبي جري الهجيمي قال: أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: يا رسول الله، إنا قوم من أهل البادية، فعلمنا شيئا ينفعنا الله به، فقال: " لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا، ولو أن تفرغ من دلوك في إناء المستسقي، ولو أن تكلم أخاك، ووجهك إليه منبسط. وإياك وإسبال الإزار، فإنه من المخيلة، ولا يحبها الله. وإن امرؤ شتمك بما يعلم فيك، فلا تشتمه بما تعلم فيه، فإن أجره لك، ووباله على من قاله".

قال أبو حاتم ( ابن حبان ): الأمر بترك استحقار المعروف أمر قصد به الإرشاد. والزجر عن إسبال الإزار زجر حتم لعلة معلومة ، وهي الخيلاء ، فمتى عدمت الخيلاء ، لم يكن بإسبال الإزار بأس . والزجر عن الشتيمة ، إذا شوتم المرء ، زجر عنه في ذلك الوقت ، وقبله ، وبعده ، وإن لم يشتم.اهـ

و مما يدل على أن قوله "ما أسفل الكعبين .." داخلة في معنى "من جرّ ثوبه ..." ؛ أن الصحابة الذين رووا اللفظ الأول كانوا يحتجّون على المسبلين باللفظ الثاني . فعن محمد بن زياد قال: سمعت أبا هريرة ورأى رجلا يجر إزاره ، فجعل يضرب الأرض برجله وهو أمير على البحرين ، وهو يقول : جاء الأمير، جاء الأمير، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" إن الله لا ينظر إلى من يجر إزاره بطرًا " رواه الشيخان و اللفظ لمسلم .

و عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه رأى رجلا يجر إزاره فقال: ممن أنت؟ فانتسب له فإذا رجل من بني ليث فعرفه ابن عمر قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأذني هاتين يقول :" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة " رواه مسلم (2086) .

و قد أُشكل على بعض الأفاضل كون الأمرين وردا جميعًا في حديث واحد ؛ و هو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : " إزرة المؤمن إلى إنصاف ساقيه لا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار. لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " . و قد مر تخريجه ، و هذا لفظ الإمام مالك رحمه الله في الموطأ ، و هو أصحها . و زعم بعضهم أن الجمع بين العقوبتين في لفظ واحد دليل على اختلافهما.

و الجواب : أن قوله " لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة ..." في الحديث هو تذييل لتقرير حكم و تعليله . و لذلك لم تعطف على ما قبلها ، كما في الرواية السابقة ، و إن كان قد أثبت بعضهم حرف العطف و لكن هذه أرجح . و المعنى : أن من أسبل ثوبه خيلاء وكبرًا ، حق له أن يطأ في النار إلى كعبيه ، لأن الله لا يرحمه يوم القيامة بل يمقته. و هذا ما فهمه الإمام مالك من الحديث ، حيث أورده في (باب) ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه .

و الدليل على أن قوله " ما أسفل الكعبين " يراد به الإسبال ، حديث جابر بن سليم رضي الله عنه الطويل وفيه:" وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيتَ فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة " رواه أحمد (4/64) و أبو داود (4084) و ابن حبان في صحيحه (521) و غيرهم .

فتأمل كيف اعتبر مجاوزة الكعبين إسبالاً فنهاه عن ذلك . فصار قوله " إياك و الإسبال " في هذا الحديث ، مقابل قوله " ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار" في حديث أبي سعيد الخدري ، و كذلك هي السنة يصدق بعضها بعضًا .

و نظيره حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :" الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة ، من جر شيئا خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " . رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف ، و أبو داود (4094) والنسائي (8/208) وابن ماجة (3576) وغيرهم من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد .

فقد أجمل الإسبال المنهي عنه ثم بيّن المقصود بالنهي . فهل يصلح أن يقال : أنّ فيه حكمين ؛ الإسبال مطلقًا ، و الجر خيلاء ؟؟؟ لا يمكن ذلك و لا يستقيم ، لأنك أنّى توجهت وجدت الإسبال مرادفًا للجرّ و مقيّدًا بالمخيلة .اهـ

ارجوا ان يكون الامر اتضح بكل هذه الردود و الله الموفق للصواب و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قولك عنّي أنّي لمزتك في شيء, فهذا باطل, وكلامي مسجّل سجّلته الملائكة و أيضا مسجّل في هذا المنتدى المبارك, فلقد أتيتك مباشرة بما كنت أختلجه في نفسي, فدع عنك ذلك بارك الله فيك.
و قلتَ بعدها: اولا  كوننا ننقل عن اهل العلم فعن من تريد ان ننقل !!!!
آأنا منعتك من النقل عن أهل العلم؟ و كلامي مسجّل و قلت بالحرف الواحد  فكانت غالبيّته نقول معروفة عند الجلّ و بائنة عند أهل العلم, فما قلتُ ذلك إلاّ لأنّ عنوان موضوعك خذلني, وإذا كنتَ قد كلّفتَ نفسَك بقراءة تلك المواضيع التي رفعتَها لأدركتَ الذي أرمي إليه. 
على أيّ عفا الله عما سلف,و أحبّ أن أنوّهّك حتّى تكون على علم بأنّ كثرة النّاس لن تُغنِيَ عنّي أمام الله في شيء, و تالله لو بدا لي شيء آخر غير الذي أعتقده في المسألة لقلت بملء فمي أنا مع أخي التقرتي و لن يضرّني  في ذلك شيء, و أحسبك أنت كذلك. ; و نعوذ بالله من الهوى.
حقيقةً مشاركتك هاته أذهلتني بطولها الفارع و بتقوّلاتها عليّ مالم أقل و بخروجها عن موضوع السّؤال الذي ترجّيتك فيه بسؤال طالبٍ و ليس بسؤال مناقش(لظروف خاصّة بي, و في الإخوة البركة لمن أراد أن يناقشك, لكن هذا لا يمنع من إجابتي عليك فيما طالبتني بالإجابة عليه, لعلّك تتفضّل بعدها و تجيب عن سؤالي العروة بدون حيدة).
قبل بداية الإجابة عن مداخلاتك بما يسر الله لي أُذَكِّر بالسّؤال العروة الذي حِدْتَ عنه:
هل ورد الحديث العروة عند السّواد الأعظم من السّلف و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟.
فماذا فعلتَ؟.
أتيتَ بفتاوى بعض السّلف أمثال الإمام مالك و أحمد بن حنبل رحمهم الله أجمعين في مسألة الإسبال الشّيء الذي يوهم بأنّهم دندنو حول حديث العروة و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين.
و هنا أعيد سؤالي-إحسانا بالظّنّ فيك(و الشيء الذي إذا تكرّر تقرّر)(مع استبدال صيغة هل بأين)-أين ورد الحديث العروة عند السّواد الأعظم من السّلف و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟
نكتة طريفة:بالله عليك, آسافرَ حديث العروة عبر الزّمن من القرن الأوّل هجري إلى القرن ما بعد الثالث هجري؟ إذا فهمت هاته النّكتة فهمت قولَك هذا: فلعمري  لم ارى مثل هذا وهم و انت ادرى بان الامام مالك ذهب لكراهة الاسبال و لم يحرمها فهل خفي عليه حديث تزعم انه رواه و لم ينتبه له و تقول ان النووي صححه ثم تزعم انه لم يصله و هو القائل بالكراهة للاسبال من غير خيلاء فمن من الجمهور الذي لم يصله الحديث !!!!ثم تقول انه يخرج المسألة من دائرة الخلاف فان كان كذلك لماذا خالف الجمهور ادن و الحديث في الموطأ و من رواه بواو رواه من طريق مالك. إذا فهمتها فبها و نعمت و إلاّ سأُفهِمُكَها.
و لا يفوتني قولُك فلعمري  لم ارى مثل هذا وهم و انت ادرى بان الامام مالك ذهب لكراهة الاسبال و ان النووي قائل بالكراهة للاسبال من غير خيلاء و قولَك  و لو تمعنت ما كتبته لفهمت اني اذهب الى الان الاسبال ان لم يرد به الخيلاء فلا حرج فيه.>>> تردّ على نفسِك بنفسِك و للقرّاء واسع النّظر.
أعود الآن إلى تقوّلاتك عليّ بالباطل.
قولُك:



> اما وهمك بان النظر عقوبة جديدة


سبحانك اللّهمّ هذا بهتان عظيم, فلقد قلتُ:  أمّا عن نفسي-و أنا عبد ربّه هذا-فأقول العقوبة عقوبة واحدة و هي النّار.
أمّا قولك:



> فجوابها في الحديث التالي: من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار .صحيح صححه الالباني في صحيح الجامع.
> ها هو الخيلاء في الحديث فاين هي عقوبة عدم النظر و ارجوا ان تجيب عن هذا السؤال ان كنت تبحث عن الحق فعلا


لا بأس, سأمشي معك فيما رميتني به باطلا و سأستغلّ حديثك هذا في الرّدّ عليك (فحقيقة لا أريد تطويل معك الموضوع لأنّ لي أعمال عليّ القيام بها, و أتمنّى من الإخوة أن يعيدو تناول نقاط المطلق و المقيّد (لأنهم تناولوها في المواضيع التي رفعتها) حتّى لا يظنّ أحدهم أنّهم عجزو عن ردّ تلك الشّبه الواهية البائنة, و إلاّ سأتكفّل بها شخصيا نقطة نقطة-و أنا هذا الذي هو إسم على مسمّى- إن سنحت لي الفرصة و سأفحمك إفحاما إن شاء الله, فتربّصو حتّى حين.(و ادعو الله أن ييسّر لي في وقتي).
ذلك الحديث-هداني الله و إياك-حجّة عليك لا لك. و الآن سترى مدى قوّة حديث العروة.
إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
عجيب كيف يتوهّم أمثالك أنّ في هذا الحديث عقوبة جديدة, في حين أنّ الحديث بلسان عربي مبين لا يحتاج إلى تشفير و إلى أيّ شيء من هذا القبيل.
قلتُ آنفا:(و لا أستطيع أن أفهم كيف غضضت الطرف عن هذا و رميتني بالباطل)
فالعقوبة عقوبة واحدة و هي النّار.
أمّا الإختلاف فهو في شدّة العقوبة.
-فما أسفل الكعبين فهو>>> في النّار.
-و ما أسفل الكعبين مقترنا بمخيلة فهو>>> في النّار [زائد] حُرِم من نظر الله إليه. {و حسب حديث آخر} حرم من نظر الله إليه و تكليمه إيّاه و تزكيته له, أمّا و له عذاب أليم فهي تعود على النار.
إذن سبحان الله, ذاك الحديث الذي صحّحه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (من وطيء على إزار خيلاء ، وطئه في النار) فهو تصديق لما ذهبنا إليه. فلا أدري كيف فاتك هذا.
و أستسمح القرّاء-الشّهود-على ما سأضيفه من البيان, فحقيقة أنا لا أحبّ التّطويل فخير الكلام ما قلّ و دلّ, لكن لا بدّ من لا بدّ منه.
لا يخفى عليك أنّ العقوبة نوعين, عقوبة في الدّنيا و عقوبة في الآخرة. 
1-عقوبة الدّنيا تنقسم إلى قسمين:
أ) عقوبة حدود-مثلا-حدّ السّرقة, حدّ الحرابة, حدّ الزاني و هو قسمين: محصن و غير محصن....
ب)عقوبة مَحْق-مثلا-محق في المال, محق في العمر, محق في البركة ......
و كلّ هذه العقوبات تقبل التّفاضل. فكلٌّ بحَسَبِه (و هذا من الواضحات البدهيات).
2-عقوبة الآخرة و هي تنقسم إلى قسمين
أ) عقوبة ما قبل النّار-مثلا-الحشر, دنوّ الشّمس, الصّراط .....
ب)عقوبة النّار.
و أيضا هذه العقوبات تقبل التّفاضل.فكلٌّ بحَسَبِه (و هذا من الواضحات البدهيات).
فالمنافقين ليسو كالمرتدّين ليسو كالكافرين الأصليين ليسو كأصحاب المعاصي ليسو ك....
و لا يفوتني أن أستشهد عليكَ بما أوردته أنتَ في يبحثك
قلتَ:  و أورد أبو عوانة في مسنده الصحيح حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما و خرجه من وجوه و أردفه بحديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه :" إزرة المؤمن ..." و ترجم عليها : (الأخبار الناهية عن جر الرجل إزاره بطرا وخيلاء والتشديد فيه والدليل على أن من لم يرد به خيلاء لم تكن عليه تلك الشدة.
فقلتُ(بعد أن حمّرتُ كلمات المفتاح لكي ألفت انتباهك(دون جدوى)): أظنّكم فهمتم قصدي بالتحمير.
أمّا الآن فسأقول مصرّحا و ليس مومئا: الإمام أبو عوانة معي في القول باختلاف الشّدّة و ذلك واضح جليّ وضوح الشّمس في رابعة النّهار إذ أنه ترجم عليها:(الأخبار الناهية عن جر الرجل إزاره بطرا وخيلاء والتشديد فيه والدليل على أن من لم يرد به خيلاء لم تكن عليه تلك الشدة.
قلتُ: فها أنتَ تردّ على نفسك بنفسك ثانية و للقرّاء واسع النّظر.

أمّا قولك:



> اما ايرادك لحديث إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، و من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
> فسنبين لك في المشاركة التالية ان ان هناك روايات من دون واو اما الثابت عن مالك من دون واو


و أطلت الكلام تطويـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــلا.
لا أدري لماذا, آلأنّك محبٌّ لكتابة العقوبات المدرسية؟, أم لأنّك محبّ للقصّ و اللّصق؟, و الله لا أدري.
و لا تنزعج من قولي هذا, لأنّه ليس لك أيّ سبب في ذلك.
أَوَ تريد أن تصل إلى ردّ الحديث؟ فدونكه خرط القتاد.
فهوّن عليك.
الحديث صحيــــــــــــ  ــــــــــح, و من أنكره أنكر الصّحيح. نعوذ بالله من الخذلان ومن الهوى و لا حول و لا قوّة إلاّ بالله.
و أمّا قولك:



> و لا ادري سبب تمسككم بها و قد صحت احاديث اكثر منها بدون واو ام هو اختيار لما يناسب مذهبكم !!!!


 قال تعالى: أتأمرون النّاس بالبرّ و تنسون أنفسكم.
فكلامك ذاك ينطبق عليك و لا ينطبق عليّ. فأنا الحمد لله إذا صحّ الحديث فهو مذهبي, و أنا و لله الحمد أُعمِل كلّ ما جاء في الباب من الصّحيح و ليس ....
و أخيرا أذكّرك بسؤالي حتّى لا تنسه
أين ورد الحديث العروة عند السّواد الأعظم من السّلف و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟
دمتم بودّ.


----------------------------------------------

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *تنبيه من الإدارة*: نرجو من الإخوة الكرام في هذه الصفحة انتقاء الألفاظ في الحوار، بترك النبز والاحتداد في الرد دون مسوِّغٍ!، وعدم إلجاء الإدارة لحذف المشاركات الخارجة عن هذا الأمر. وجزاكم الله خيرا، وبارك فيكم.
----------------------------------------------

----------


## التقرتي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> قولك عنّي أنّي لمزتك في شيء, فهذا باطل, وكلامي مسجّل سجّلته الملائكة و أيضا مسجّل في هذا المنتدى المبارك, فلقد أتيتك مباشرة بما كنت أختلجه في نفسي, فدع عنك ذلك بارك الله فيك.
> و قلتَ بعدها: اولا  كوننا ننقل عن اهل العلم فعن من تريد ان ننقل !!!!
> آأنا منعتك من النقل عن أهل العلم؟ و كلامي مسجّل و قلت بالحرف الواحد  فكانت غالبيّته نقول معروفة عند الجلّ و بائنة عند أهل العلم, فما قلتُ ذلك إلاّ لأنّ عنوان موضوعك خذلني, وإذا كنتَ قد كلّفتَ نفسَك بقراءة تلك المواضيع التي رفعتَها لأدركتَ الذي أرمي إليه. 
> على أيّ عفا الله عما سلف,و أحبّ أن أنوّهّك حتّى تكون على علم بأنّ كثرة النّاس لن تُغنِيَ عنّي أمام الله في شيء, و تالله لو بدا لي شيء آخر غير الذي أعتقده في المسألة لقلت بملء فمي أنا مع أخي التقرتي و لن يضرّني  في ذلك شيء, و أحسبك أنت كذلك. ; و نعوذ بالله من الهوى.
> حقيقةً مشاركتك هاته أذهلتني بطولها الفارع و بتقوّلاتها عليّ مالم أقل و بخروجها عن موضوع السّؤال الذي ترجّيتك فيه بسؤال طالبٍ و ليس بسؤال مناقش(لظروف خاصّة بي, و في الإخوة البركة لمن أراد أن يناقشك, لكن هذا لا يمنع من إجابتي عليك فيما طالبتني بالإجابة عليه, لعلّك تتفضّل بعدها و تجيب عن سؤالي العروة بدون حيدة).
> قبل بداية الإجابة عن مداخلاتك بما يسر الله لي أُذَكِّر بالسّؤال العروة الذي حِدْتَ عنه:
> هل ورد الحديث العروة عند السّواد الأعظم من السّلف و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟.
> فماذا فعلتَ؟.
> ...


الى الاخ عامي ارجع لمشاركاتي تجد جوابك فانت لم تأتي بشيئ جديد مازلت تدندن و قد لخصنا لك اصل مذهبكم في و اجبنا عليهما اجابة وافرة  اما جوابك فقد رددنا عليه بما فيها الكفاية و ما زلنا ننتظر اين جوابك عن حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار !!

ما زلت تتمسك ان النظر تفاضل في العقوبة الحديث يرد عليك وقد صح فاجعله مذهبك يا صاحب اللسان العربي و ماظننتك فهمت شيئا مما سقته و يا حبذا لو اجبت كما اجبت فقد اخدت كلامك و كلام الحويني و الالباني و اجبت عليهم نقطة نقطة فخد العبرة و اجتهد و اجب نقطة نقطة عن ما اوردناه اما اتهامك لنا برد الحديث نرد عليه بنقل كلامنا المسجل و الذي قلنا فيه
 لكن لا نقول ان زيادة الواو لم تصح من طرق اخرى و سنوردها امانة كي يعلم الاخ اننا لا نترك اي دليل.

و لا اطيل الوقت معك فما اظنك بمن يريد البحث عن الحق و السلام عليكم

----------


## التقرتي

نواصل نقل الادلة التي تدل يقينا ان الاسبال محرم ان اريد به الخيلاء لا غير و ها هو حديث من صحيح مسلم :

عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّهُ رَأَى رَجُلًا يَجُرُّ إِزَارَهُ فَقَالَ مِمَّنْ أَنْتَ فَانْتَسَبَ لَهُ فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي لَيْثٍ فَعَرَفَهُ ابْنُ عُمَرَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِأُذُنَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ يَقُولُ "مَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ لَا يُرِيدُ بِذَلِكَ إِلَّا الْمَخِيلَةَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ".

فانظروا عبد الله بن عمر لم يقل له ما تحت الكعبين في النار انما قال له مباشرة من جر ازاره لا يريد بذلك الا المخيلة فان الله لا ينظر اليه يوم القيامة و هذا انما يدل ان الصحابة كانت تقرن الاسبال بالخيلاء مباشرة و لا تفرق في انواع العقوبات كما ادعى من ذهب مذهب التحريم 

عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ وَهُوَ ابْنُ زِيَادٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ وَرَأَى رَجُلًا يَجُرُّ إِزَارَهُ فَجَعَلَ يَضْرِبُ الْأَرْضَ بِرِجْلِهِ وَهُوَ أَمِيرٌ عَلَى الْبَحْرَيْنِ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ جَاءَ الْأَمِيرُ جَاءَ الْأَمِيرُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَنْ يَجُرُّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا " رواه البخارى ومسلم

فانظروا انما عاتبه بالخيلاء و لم يفرق كما ادعوا بين كونه مسبلا او مسبل للخيلاء فهذا مذهب الصحابة كلهم يقرنون الاسبال بالخيلاء و هذا ما كان في عهدهم و لا نجد من فهم ما يدل على مذهب من فرق بين  ما تحت الكعبين في النار و عدم نظر الله لم جر ثوبه .

عن الْعَلَاءِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيَّ عَنِ الْإِزَارِ فَقَالَ أَنَا أُخْبِرُكَ بِعِلْمٍ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ" إِزْرَةُ الْمُؤْمِنِ إِلَى أَنْصَافِ سَاقَيْهِ لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْكَعْبَيْنِ مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَفِي النَّارِ مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَفِي النَّارِ لَا يَنْظُرُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِلَى مَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا " صحيح رواه أبو داود و أحمد

و هذا الحديث الذي يرفضه صاحبنا العامي و يفضل ان يأخد برواية الزياده مع الواو اما نحن فنقول السنة تصدق بعضها فالحديث واضح ان قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام  لَا يَنْظُرُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِلَى مَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا  هو تعقيب لقوله مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَفِي النَّارِ مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَفِي النَّارِ و مصداقا لقوله ( إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة ) صححه الترمذي 

فكما تروا السنة تصدق بعضها لا تفريق بين الاسبال المذكور في الاحاديث و بين الخيلاء و ها هي الاحاديث واضحة و لحد الان لم نجد ردا يعتمد عليه من من ذهب مذهب  التحريم فما زالوا يدندنون حول تفاضل العقوبة و الاحاديث ترد عليهم و يتمسكون ببعض الاحاديث و يتركون البعض 

و في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم : المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب )) ،

دلالة اكيدة ان الاسبال هو الخيلاء في الاحاديث لكن من تنادي فكان على اعينهم غشاوة و الامر واضح وضوح الشمس

و قد اجبنا بما فيه الكفاية في المشاركات السابقة و كل مشاركات القائلين بالتحريم لا تعدوا عن كونها مغالطات و لم يردوا عن ادلتنا و في هذا دلالة على قوة مذهبنا و هو مذهب السلف و اعجب من من يدندن حول السواد الاعظم و هذه كما قلت حجة القمع عندما تبين لهم ضعف حجتهم انتقلوا  للدندنة حول امور اخرى و الادلة التي سقناها واضحة يراها كل عاقل 

و الحديث الذي يستدل به الاخ عامي  مروي من ثلاث طرق احداها عن مالك فقد عقد الامام مالكا بابا سماه باب ما جاء في اسبال الرجل ثوبه و وضع فيه كل الاحاديث و هذا يدل انه لا يفرق بين الاسبال و الخيلاء كما تزعمون 
قال الغرياني في مدونته قال القاضي عياض و تقييد الجر بالخيلاء يدل على أن جره لغيرها لا يضر فانهي فيه لغير الخيلاء مهمول على الكراهة عند جمهور العلماء 


و الثاني في المسند فهل يعقل ان يفتي الامام احمد بغير ذلك بل لعمري ان الاخ العامي لم يقرأ مما نقلته شيئا و كي يعي ما اقوله اعيد نقل الاحاديث له

*مسند أحمد بن حنبل ء ومن مسند بني هاشم
مسند أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ء حديث:‏11718‏ 
حدثنا عفان ، حدثنا شعبة ، حدثني العلاء بن عبد الرحمن قال : سمعت أبي يحدث قال : سألت أبا سعيد عن الإزار ، فقال : على الخبير سقطت . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ، أو لا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ،ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.*


و ها هو عند الامام احمد فاين حجتك انه لم يبلغه

*صحيح ابن حبان ء كتاب اللباس وآدابه
ذكر البيان بأن لابس الإزار من أسفل من الكعبين يخاف عليه ء حديث:‏5525‏ 
أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن السامي ، قال : حدثنا أحمد بن أبي بكر الزهري ، قال : حدثنا مالك ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، وما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار " قال ذلك ثلاث مرات " ولا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا "*

و ها هو عند الامام مالك 

و الحديث في الموطأ و ها هو نصه 

موطأ مالك ء كتاب اللباس
باب ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه ء حديث:‏1648‏ 
وحدثني عن مالك ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، أنه قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا
فهل خفي الموطأ عن علماء السلف و هو اشهر من العلم ام ان الامام الشافعي لم يدرسه !!!!

ان كنت مستعجلا و لم تقرأ مشاركتي جيدا اعد قراءتها اخي و لا تجعلنا نكرر عليك الاجابة عشرين مرة

*لا ادري يا اخ عامي هل لا تحسن القراءة كي لا تلاحظ ذلك !!!! الحديث وارد عند السلف و هو امامك*

اما مذهب الأئمة الاربعة فلا مطعن فيه فانت تعرفه جيدا و الكراهة المروية هي كراهة تنزيه و هذا ما نسميه الجواز عندنا نحن المالكية يا من لم تفهم مذهب المالكية فالذي ذهب إليه أكثر أهل العلم أن أحاديث النهي عن الإسبال مقيدة بالخيلاء، فإذا انتفى الخيلاء لم يكن الإسبال محرماً، واختلفوا بعد ذلك في الكراهة وعدمها، وممن ذهب إلى عدم التحريم إذا لم يكن للخيلاء: الشافعي وأحمد، وممن ذكر ذلك من المالكية: سليمان بن خلف الباجي في كتابه المنتقى شرح الموطأ والنفرواي في الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني. 
ومن الشافعية: الإمام النووي وشيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري والإمام شهاب الدين الرملي والحافظ ابن حجر الهيتمي وغيرهم كثير.
وممن نص على ذلك من الحنابلة: الإمام ابن قدامة في المغني وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في شرح العمدة والرحيباني في مطالب أولي النهى وابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية والمرداوي في الإنصاف.



و الاحرى بهم ان يأخدوا كلامنا و يردوا عليه نقطة نقطة كما فعلنا بكلامهم


و ما زلنا ننتظر من المحرمين ان يناقشوا ما سقناه من الادلة اما مذهب السلف فواضح لا غبار عليه الا من ابى ان يراه و اتركونا من الدندنة حول الاحاديث فقد فهمها من هم احسن منا من قرون و ما ذهبوا مذهبكم و ما هذا الا لانه الحق 
و الله الهادي الى الصواب و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أبو سلمان المسلم

أخي التقرتي :
نفع الله بك وبعلمك فقد شفيت الجواب في مسألة كثر النزاع فيها واصبحت معيار عند بعضنا ومفترق طرق 
وقد لا تلام على حديتك في النقاش في هذه المسألة لأن  بعض من الطرف الآخر يمارس نفس الحدية  في الطرح
ولكن الرفق ما كان في شيء إلا زانه 


وإن ارتفاع الأصوات وتراشق التهم في مثل هذه المسائل لتعكس إشكاليتنا القائمة في الخلاف المعتبر وعدم اعتبارنا له
كم اعتبره أئمة السلف وقعدوا له , وذلك يجرون إلى الإختلاف والتفرق المذموم و الانشغال عن قضايا أمتنا الكبرى التي تتطلب جهدنا الذي نبذله في الجدال في هذه المسائل وأضعافه من الجهد والبذل .

فمتى نرى أصحاب المنهج السلفي القويم يتلافون هذه الإشكالية وينيرون الناس والمسلمين بنهج سلفنا الزاخر والأصيل ؟

----------


## التقرتي

شكرا لك اخي ابو سلمان المسلم 

انما احيانا الانسان يغتاض لما يجد امامه صخر لا يقبل النقاش و يحصر المسألة في رأيه فكما قلت قلوبنا تسع الخلاف لكن غيرنا لا ينظر للمسائل هكذا هدانا الله الى صراطه المستقيم

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
طالبتك بالجواب عن هذا السّؤال: أين ورد الحديث العروة عند السّواد الأعظم من السّلف و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟
عجزتَ عن الجواب و إذا بك تعيد نفس تدليسك السّابق, فكفاك تدليسا بارك الله فيك.
وضعتُ لك نكتة طريفة لعلّك تستفيد منها لكن دون جدوى, و أنا عند وعدي لك إذ أنّك إذا ما فهمتها سأفهمكها.
فقلتُ: بالله عليك, آسافرَ حديث العروة عبر الزّمن من القرن الأوّل هجري إلى القرن ما بعد الثالث هجري؟
فمن الواضحات أنّ الحديث مرّ على السّلف قبل أن يصلنا, و إلاّ كيف وصلنا؟ أطار أم سافر عبر الزّمن؟. لعلّك لا تفرِّق بين أن يرِدَ الحديث في كتاب من كتب السّنّة و بين أن يُتّخذَ الحديثُ حجّة من المحدّث في مذهبه الفقهي, لا يتلازمان, قد يَحتجّ به و قد لا يحتجّ به. فكفاك إيهاما.
لذلك طالبتك في أوّل ردّ لي بهذا السّؤال: أين ورد الحديث العروة عند السّواد الأعظم من السّلف و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟
و إذا بك تدلّس على النّاس و تأتي بالحديث من مصدره في كتاب الموطّأ للإمام مالك و هو كتاب حديثي و توهمهم بأنّ الإمام مالك يحتجُّ به في ما ذهب إليه, فيا سبحان الله.
و أمّا قولُك هذا فتردُّ به على نفسِك: فقد عقد الامام مالكا بابا سماه باب ما جاء في اسبال الرجل ثوبه.
قلتُ: سمّاه باب ما جاء في إسبال الرّجل ثوبه و لم يسمّيه باب ما جاء في إسبال الرّجل ثوبه خيلاء. فلم يقيِّد رحمه الله تبويبه بالخيلاء و هذا تنزّلا معك, و إلاّ فأنا أطالبُك بأن تأتي لي بالحديث العروة عند مالك و قد أدرجه ضمن حججه فيما ذهب إليه من قول بالكراهة و أنت الذي تدّعي المالكية. يا ليتك تحضّيني بالجواب.
أمّا قولُك: و هذا يدل انه لا يفرق بين الاسبال و الخيلاء كما تزعمون 
فهذه لخبطة, قل بارك الله فيك >> و هذا يدلّ أنه لا يفرّق بين الإسبال بلا خيلاء و الإسبال بخيلاء, فالإسبال و الخيلاء ليسا من نفس الجنس حتّى تجعلهم في مركب واحد. 
والرّدّ على زعمك قد سبق.
و ما قيل عن مالك يقال عن أحمد و عن الشّافعي و عن وعن .... و أيضا يا ليتك تحضّيني بالجواب بخصوص أحدهم, ممكن يكون هناك جواب!!!!. 
أرجعُ إلى قولِك:



> الى الاخ عامي ارجع لمشاركاتي تجد جوابك فانت لم تأتي بشيئ جديد مازلت تدندن و قد لخصنا لك اصل مذهبكم في و اجبنا عليهما اجابة وافرة اما جوابك فقد رددنا عليه بما فيها الكفاية


يا حبيبي رجعتُ و لم أجد الجواب على سؤالي, فاختصر عليّ الطّريق و أرِنيه لعلّ الله يهديني على يدِك. و هي مناسبة أخرى أُعيد فيها طرح السّؤال: أين ورد الحديث العروة عند السّواد الأعظم من السّلف و أدرجوه ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟
تنبيه: أرجوك رجاءا حارّا أن لا تحيلني مرّة أخرى عن مصادر الحديث في كتب السّنّة(...). و إلاّ سأنّكّت لك نكتة أخرى (ابتسامة). فسؤالي جدّ واضح.

أمّا قولُك:



> و ما زلنا ننتظر اين جوابك عن حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار !!


أضحكتني أضحك الله سنّك, بهذلنا معنا القرّاء بهذلة. ويحَكَ أما قرأتَ ردّي السّابق عليك. فلقد أجبتك عنه. لا بأس أقتبسه لك مرّة أخرى, لعلّ الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين.



> ذلك الحديث(أي من وطيء على إزار خيلاء ، وطئه في النار) -هداني الله و إياك-حجّة عليك لا لك. و الآن سترى مدى قوّة حديث العروة.
> إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
> عجيب كيف يتوهّم أمثالك أنّ في هذا الحديث عقوبة جديدة, في حين أنّ الحديث بلسان عربي مبين لا يحتاج إلى تشفير و إلى أيّ شيء من هذا القبيل.
> قلتُ آنفا:(و لا أستطيع أن أفهم كيف غضضت الطرف عن هذا و رميتني بالباطل)
> فالعقوبة عقوبة واحدة و هي النّار.
> أمّا الإختلاف فهو في شدّة العقوبة.
> -فما أسفل الكعبين فهو>>> في النّار.
> -و ما أسفل الكعبين مقترنا بمخيلة فهو>>> في النّار [زائد] حُرِم من نظر الله إليه. {و حسب حديث آخر} حرم من نظر الله إليه و تكليمه إيّاه و تزكيته له, أمّا و له عذاب أليم فهي تعود على النار.
> إذن سبحان الله, ذاك الحديث الذي صحّحه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (من وطيء على إزار خيلاء ، وطئه في النار) هو تصديق لما ذهبنا إليه. فلا أدري كيف فاتك هذا.



أمّا قولُك:



> الحديث يرد عليك وقد صح فاجعله مذهبك يا صاحب اللسان العربي و ماظننتك فهمت شيئا مما سقته


تمّ الرّدُّ عليكَ في الاقتباس السّابق فراجعه. أحسِنِ الظّنّ بأخيك, فأنا أقرا كلامك كاملا, و أرجو من الله أن أتَفَهَّمَكَ, لأنّه ممكن أن يكون الحقّ مع الطّرف الآخر. 

أمّا قولُك:



> و لا اطيل الوقت معك فما اظنك بمن يريد البحث عن الحق و السلام عليكم


جوابي عليه هو: أوردها سعد و سعد مشتمل  ما هكذا يا سعد تورد الإبل.

أمّا قولك:



> و الاحرى بهم ان يأخدوا كلامنا و يردوا عليه نقطة نقطة كما فعلنا بكلامهم


فسيلاحظ القارئ الكريم أنني ما دندنتُ حول النقاط الكثيرة التي أشرت إليها أخي المكرّم, إلاّ ما طالبتني به. و و الله وددت أن أدخل معك في النّقاش إلاّ أن ظروفي لا تسمح بذلك, و لي تجربة من هذا القبيل مع أحد الإخوة الأفاضل, ممّا تحتاج المسألة إلى كثير من الصّبر و الاجتهاد و الوقت و المتابعة كما أسلفت, فالمسألة ليست بالهيّنّة, و ليست بتلك الّتي يصل الأطراف فيها إلى وفاق بين ليلة و ضُحاها. و سيكون أخيرا و ليس آخرا -إن شاء الله- هذا آخر ردٍّ لي في هذا الموضوع, ونسأل من الله عزّ و جلّ ان يُبارك في الأعمار.

سأُعيد مطلبي الأخير بكثير من التّوضيح-و ليتك تستجيب-أين أدرج السّواد الأعظم من السّلف الحديث العروة ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟
أجب عنه بارك الله فيك من أجل الإخوة, و ليس من أجلي.
مع عدم نسيان هذا التنبيه.
تنبيه: أرجوك رجاءا حارّا أن لا تحيلني مرّة أخرى عن مصادر الحديث في كتب السّنّة(...). و إلاّ سأنّكّت لك نكتة أخرى (ابتسامة). فسؤالي جدّ واضح.(ابتسامة)(ابتسامة)(ابتسامة).
تذكير:الحديث العروة أقصد به هذا الحديث: إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، و من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.

 
بارك الله فيك و أحسن الله إليك, و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

----------


## سعودالعامري

يا اخوة لم التشنج مع المخالف ؟
الا يكفيكم قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قال أَبُو بَكْرٍ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ أَحَدَ شِقَّيْ إِزَارِي يَسْتَرْخِي إِلَّا أَنْ أَتَعَاهَدَ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَسْتَ مِمَّنْ يَصْنَعُهُ خُيَلَاءَ .
واما حديث ابي سعيد فله علة حيث تفرد بجمع هذه الالفاظ في حديثٍ العلاءُ بن عبد الرحمن عن ابيه والعلاء فيه لين(1) وقد خالفه محمد بن ابراهيم التيمي(في الصحابي والمتن!) كما عند النسائي في الكبرى حيث اورده بعد ان بوب بـ ذكر اختلاف ألفاظ الناقلين لخبر عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب فيه 
ثم قال : أخبرنا إسماعيل بن مسعود قال ثنا خالد قال ثنا هشام عن يحيى عن محمد بن إبراهيم قال حدثني بن يعقوب أنه سمع أبا هريرة يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تحت الكعبين من الازار في النار.
قلت :
وكذلك خالفه محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة كما اورده النسائي ايضا بعد الحديث السابق فقال :
 أخبرنا أحمد بن سليمان قال ثنا يزيد قال أنا محمد بن عمرو عن عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب مولى الحرقة قال قال أبو هريرة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه فما أسفل من ذلك إلى فوق الكعبين فما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار )) .

 فالذي يظهر لي هو انه من مسند ابي هريرة  كما  اخرجه البخاري وغيره وانما اخطأ العلاء فيه عندما جعله من مسند ابي سعيد والله اعلم .
ــــــــ
(1) قال المزي في تهذيب الكمال  :
( ر م د ت س ق ) : العلاء بن عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب الحرقى ، أبو شبل المدنى ، مولى الحرقة من جهينة . اهـ .

قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، عن أبيه : ثقة لم أسمع أحدا ذكره بسوء . قال : و سألت أبى عن العلاء ، و سهيل : فقال : العلاء فوق سهيل .
و قال حرب بن إسماعيل ، عن أحمد بن حنبل : العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عندى فوق سهيل و فوق محمد بن عمرو .
و قال أبو بكر بن أبى خيثمة ، عن يحيى بن معين : ليس بذاك ، لم يزل الناس يتوقون حديثه .
و قال عباس الدورى ، عن يحيى بن معين : ليس حديثه بحجة ، و هو و سهيل قريب من السواء .
و قال أبو زرعة : ليس هو بأقوى ما يكون .
و قال أبو حاتم : صالح ، روى عنه الثقات ، و لكنه أنكر من حديثه أشياء ، و هو عندى أشبه من العلاء بن المسيب .
و قال النسائى : ليس به بأس .
و قال أبو أحمد بن عدى : و للعلاء نسخ عن أبيه عن أبى هريرة يرويها عنه الثقات و ما أرى به بأسا .
و ذكره ابن حبان فى كتاب " الثقات "
و قال محمد بن سعد : قال محمد بن عمر : و صحيفة العلاء بالمدينة مشهورة ، و كان ثقة ، كثير الحديث ، ثبتا ، و توفى فى أول خلافة أبى جعفر .
روى له البخارى فى كتاب " القراءة خلف الإمام " ، و فى كتاب " رفع اليدين فى الصلاة " ، و الباقون . اهـ .
ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ ْ
 قال الحافظ في تهذيب التهذيب 22 / 187 :
و قال أبو داود : سهيل أعلى عندنا من العلاء ; أنكروا على العلاء صيام شعبان ـ
يعنى : حديث " إذا انتصف شعبان فلا تصوموا " .
و قال عثمان الدارمى : سألت ابن معين عن العلاء ( عن أبيه ) كيف حديثهما ؟ قال : ليس به بأس . قلت : هو أحب إليك أو سعيد المقبرى ؟ قال : سعيد أوثق ،
و العلاء ضعيف ـ يعنى بالنسبة إليه ، يعنى كأنه لما قال " أوثق " خشى أنه يظن أنه يشاركه فى هذا الصفة ، و قال : إنه ضعيف .
و قال البخارى : قال على : أراه مات سنة اثنتين و ثلاثين .
و قال ابن الأثير : مات سنة تسع و ثلاثين .
و قال الخليلى : مدنى ، مختلف فيه لأنه ينفرد بأحاديث لا يتابع عليها ، لحديثه
" إذا كان النصف من شعبان فلا تصوموا " .
و قد أخرج له مسلم من حديث المشاهير دون الشواذ .
و قال الترمذى : هو ثقة عند أهل الحديث . اهـ .

----------


## التقرتي

______________________________  __________
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اظن ان الاخ عامي عامي بمعنى الكلمة و بما انه يتهمني بالتدليس و لا ادري ما يرمي بذلك و كانه يقرر ان مذهب الجمهور هو التحريم او يقرر ان الحديث لم يبلغهم او يقرر انهم غفلوا عنه و لم يدخلوه في استدلالهم او لا ادري ماذا بحثت له عن عذر فلم اجد فكل هذه الامور لا يقول بها طالب علم و هل سننكر ان العلماء قرروا ان مذهب الجمهور هو التحريم للخيلاء فقط و اختلفوا في الامر بدون خيلاء بين الكراهة و الجواز !!!!


و بما ان الاخ دخل في مناقشات لا تصح من طلاب العلم ستأوقف عن مناقشته اصلا فلا طائل من ذلك و ستدخل في اللغو و هذا حرام

و حفاظا على البحث عن الحق ساورد مذهب الجمهور للاخوة الباحثين عن الحقيقة و ان كنا في غنى عن ذلك فمذهبهم مقرر و لا غبار عليه 

نبدأ بالمذاهب الاربعة 

الامام احمد :
روى حديث العروة كما يسميه اخانا في مسنده و ها هو النقل :

مسند أحمد بن حنبل ء ومن مسند بني هاشم
مسند أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ء حديث:‏11718‏ 
حدثنا عفان ، حدثنا شعبة ، حدثني العلاء بن عبد الرحمن قال : سمعت أبي يحدث قال : سألت أبا سعيد عن الإزار ، فقال : على الخبير سقطت . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ، أو لا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ،ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه اهــ


جاء في (كشاف القناع للبهوتي 1/277 ) :
قال أحمد في رواية حنبل :" جر الإزار وإسبال الرداء في الصلاة إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس اهـ
قال في : "الإقناع" (1/139) : 
" ويكره أن يكون ثوب الرجل تحت كعبه بلا حاجة " انتهى باختصار .
وقال ابن قدامة في: "المغني" (2/298) : " ويكره إسبال القميص والإزار والسراويل ؛ فإن فعل ذلك على وجه الخيلاء حَرُم " انتهى 

أخرجه معمر في (جامعه 11/84) – و من طريقه عبدالرزاق في ( المصنف 11/ 84 ) ، و من طريقه أيضا : أخرجه ابن سعد في ( الطبقات 7/ 248) و الدينوري في ( المجالسة 191) و أبو نعيم في ( الحلية 3/7 ) و البيهقي في (الشعب رقم :6243 ).
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ( شرح العمدة 4/368) : و يكره تقصير الثوب الساتر عن نصف الساق قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم : دخلت على أبي عبد الله – يعني الإمام أحمد و عليَّ قميصٌ قصيرٌ أسفل من الرُّكبة و فَوقَ نصفِ السَّاق ، فقال : أَيشٍ هذا ؛ و أنكره ، و في رواية : أيش هذا ، لِمَ تُشَهِّرُ نَفسَك .اهـ

ادن المقرر من مذهب الامام احد و الذي نص عليه محققوا المذهب انه مع الكراهة او الجواز 

فاترك الاخوة يحكمون بانفسهم هل تظنون ان الامام احمد حافظ لحديث العلاء بن عبد الرحمان يتركه جانبا و لا يستدل به و يفتي بخلافه ام انه فهم ما فهمناه و ان الاسبال مقيد بالخيلاء . الاخوة اظنكم تعرفون الاجابة و لا حاجة لكلام العامي في المسألة


الان انقل لكم حديث الموطأ 

موطأ مالك ء كتاب اللباس
باب ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه ء حديث:‏1648‏ 
وحدثني عن مالك ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، أنه قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا.

و رواية ابي مصعب جاءت بزيادة الواو

و هذا قول الشافعي :

قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله – كما نقله عنه النووي في "المجموع" (3/177) : " لا يجوز السدل في الصلاة ولا في غيرها للخيلاء ، فأما السدل لغير الخيلاء في الصلاة فهو خفيف ؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر رضى الله عنه وقال له : إن إزاري يسقط من أحد شقي . فقال له : ( لست منهم ) " انتهى 

وقال النووي في "شرح مسلم" (14/62) :
" لا يجوز إسباله تحت الكعبين إن كان للخيلاء ، فإن كان لغيرها فهو مكروه ، وظواهر الأحاديث فى تقييدها بالجر خيلاء تدل على أن التحريم مخصوص بالخيلاء ، وهكذا نص الشافعى على الفرق " انتهى 


المقرر من مذهب الشافعي انه مكروه فبماذا سيطعن الاخ عامي ! يقول ان الشافعي لم يصله الحديث?  الشافعي حافظ للموطأ فان ظن الاخ ان الشافعي غفل عن الحديث او دخل في الترهات من نوع اين هو استدلاله به اقول له سلاما !
النووي صحح الحديث المذكور في رياض الصالحين و قال بالكراهة ادن هل غاب عنه هذا الحديث في قوله !
ذكر ابن مفلح في "الآداب الشرعية" (3/521) 
" أَبَا حَنِيفَةَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ ارْتَدَى بِرِدَاءٍ ثَمِينٍ وَكَانَ يَجُرُّهُ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ : أَوَلَسْنَا نُهِينَا عَنْ هَذَا ؟ فَقَالَ : إنَّمَا ذَلِكَ لِذَوِي الْخُيَلَاءِ وَلَسْنَا مِنْهُمْ " انتهى 

ها هو مذهب ابي حنيفة 

قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر في "التمهيد" (3/244) :
" وهذا الحديث يدل على أن من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء ولا بطر أنه لا يلحقه الوعيد المذكور ، غير أن جر الإزار والقميص وسائر الثياب مذموم على كل حال " انتهى .


و التمهيد شرح للموطأ اتظن ان بن عبد البر غفل على حديث في الموطأ و هو يعلق عليه بكلامه هذا !!!!

وجاء في "حاشية العدوي" (2/453) :
" َالْحَاصِلُ أَنَّ النُّصُوصَ مُتَعَارِضَةٌ فِيمَا إذَا نَزَلَ عَنْ الْكَعْبَيْنِ بِدُونِ قَصْدِ الْكِبْرِ : فَمُفَادُ "الْحَطَّابِ" – من علماء المالكية ء أَنَّهُ لَا حُرْمَةَ بَلْ يُكْرَهُ ، ومُفَادُ "الذَّخِيرَةِ" – كتاب للإمام القرافي ء : الْحُرْمَةُ . 
وَالظَّاهِرُ : أَنَّ الَّذِي يَتَعَيَّنُ الْمَصِيرُ إلَيْهِ الْكَرَاهَةُ الشَّدِيدَةُ " انتهى 
و قال الباجي رحمه الله في ( المنتقى7/226 ) :
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء " يريد كبرا . وقال عيسى بن دينار عن ابن القاسم : الخيلاء الذي يتبختر في مشيه , ويختال فيه ويطيل ثيابه بطرا من غير حاجة إلى أن يطيلها ولو اقتصد في ثيابه ومشيه لكان أفضل له , قال الله عز وجل (والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور) . وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أرخص في الخيلاء في الحرب , وقال :" إنها لمشية يبغضها الله إلا في هذا الموضع " . ومعنى ذلك والله أعلم لما فيه من التعاظم على أهل الكفر والاستحقار لهم والتصغير لشأنهم . 
و قال : وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء " يقتضي تعلق هذا الحكم بمن جره خيلاء أما من جره لطول ثوب لا يجد غيره أو عذر من الأعذار فإنه لا يتناوله الوعيد . وقد روي " أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الحديث قال : يا رسول الله إن أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء " . وروى الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري عن أبي بكرة : " خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتى أتى المسجد ".اهـ
قال القاضي عياض و تقييد الجر بالخيلاء يدل على أن جره لغيرها لا يضر فالنهي فيه لغير الخيلاء محمول على الكراهة عند جمهور العلماء .

ادن القول المعتمد عند المالكية هو الكراهة كراهة التنزيه و لم يخالف الا بعضهم كابن العربي مثلا و لا يخفى على احد ان عمدة المالكية هو الموطأ فهل نقول انهم غفلوا عن حديث العلاء بن عبد الرحمان ?

مذهب السيوطي 

قال السيوطي رحمه الله في ( تنوير الحوالك 1/217 ) :
" ما أسفل من ذلك " ، (ما) موصولة و (أسفل) بالنصب خبر كان محذوفة والجملة صلة . ويجوزكون (ما) شرطية و (أسفل) فعل ماض . (ففي النار) أي محله من الرجل وذلك خاص بمن قصد به الخيلاء . اهــ




و السيوطي حافظ لثلاث مئة الف حديث و هو حافظ للموطأ فهل غفل عن هذا الحديث !!!!

مذهب السندي 
السندي في حاشيته على (سنن النسائي) في شرح حديث" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله... ومنهم المسبل": "المسبل" من الإسبال بمعنى الإرخاء عن الحد الذي ينبغي الوقوف عنده والمراد إذا كان عن مخيلة والله تعالى أعلم . اهــ

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ( شرح العمدة 4/368) : و يكره تقصير الثوب الساتر عن نصف الساق قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم : دخلت على أبي عبد الله – يعني الإمام أحمد ء و عليَّ قميصٌ قصيرٌ أسفل من الرُّكبة و فَوقَ نصفِ السَّاق ، فقال : أَيشٍ هذا ؛ و أنكره ، و في رواية : أيش هذا ، لِمَ تُشَهِّرُ نَفسَك .اهـ

قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في شرح العمدة (ص 366): " ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه وما سوى ذلك فهو باق على الإباحة وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة " انتهى

وقال عضو هيئة كبار العلماء في السعودية الشيخ عبدالله البسام رحمه الله في "توضيح الأحكام من بلوغ المرام" ( 6/246 ):" إن القاعدة الأصولية هي حمل المطلق على المقيد وهي قاعدة مطردة في عموم نصوص الشريعة. والشارع الحكيم لم يقيد تحريم الإسبال – بالخيلاء – إلا لحكمة أرادها ولولا هذا لم يقيده. والأصل في اللباس الإباحة ، فلا يحرم منها إلا ما حرمه الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم . والشارع قصد من تحريم هذه اللبسة الخاصة قصد الخيلاء من الإسبال وإلا لبقيت اللبسة المذكورة على أصل الإباحة. وإذا نظرنا إلى عموم اللباس وهيئاته وأشكاله لم نجد منه شيئاً محرماً إلا وتحريمه له سبب وإلا فما معنى التحريم وما الغرض منه ، لذا فإن مفهوم الأحاديث أن من أسبل ولم يقصد بذلك الكبر والخيلاء ، فإنه غير داخل في الوعيد "ا.هـ .

ادن كما تلاحظون اخوتي ان مذهب بن تيمية في العمدة الكراهة و ان هناك من العلماء المعاصرين كذلك من يقيدون التحريم بالخيلاء و هذا يدل ان المسألة خلافة و لا يلتفت لمن قال ان الحديث يفصل في المسألة.

قال الحافظ أبوزرعة العراقي في ( التثريب ) و هو يتكلم عن الأكمام : قال والدي رحمه الله في شرح الترمذي : لا شك في تناول التحريم لما مس الأرض منها للخيلاء , ولو قيل بتحريم ما زاد عن المعتاد لم يكن بعيدا فقد " كان كمُّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الرسغ " ، وأراد عمر قص كمَّ عتبة بن فرقد فيما خرج عن الأصابع ، وكذلك فعل عليّ في قميص اشتراه لنفسه . ولكن قد حدث للناس اصطلاح بتطويلها فإن كان ذلك على سبيل الخيلاء فهو داخل في النهي , وإن كان على طريق العوائد المتجددة من غير خيلاء فالظاهر عدم التحريم , وذكر القاضي عياض عن العلماء أنه يكره كل ما زاد على الحاجة والمعتاد في اللباس من الطول والسعة .

و قال الشوكاني رحمه الله في (نيل الأوطار ) :
الحديث يدل على تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء . والمراد بجره هو جره على وجه الأرض وهو الموافق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار". وظاهر التقييد بقوله : خيلاء , يدل بمفهومه أن جر الثوب لغير الخيلاء لا يكون داخلا في هذا الوعيد . 

و قال في ( نيل الأوطار 2/113) : وقد عرفت ما في حديث الباب من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر : إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء وهو تصريح بأن مناط التحريم الخيلاء ، وأن الإسبال قد يكون للخيلاء ، وقد يكون لغيره ، فلابد من حمل قوله :" فإنها من المخيلة " في حديث جابر بن سليم ، على أنه خرج مخرج الغالب ، فيكون الوعيد المذكور في حديث الباب متوجهاً إلى من فعل ذلك اختيالاً ، والقول : بأن كل إسبال من المخيلة أخذاً بظاهر حديث جابر ترده الضرورة ، فإن كل أحد يعلم أن من الناس من يسبل إزاره مع عدم خطور الخيلاء بباله . ثم قال: وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الأحاديث وعدم إهدار قيد الخيلاء المصرح به في الصحيحين . ثم قال: وحمل المطلق على المقيد واجب ، وأما كون الظاهر من عمرو أنه لم يقصد الخيلاء فما بمثل هذا الظاهر تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة .اهـ

فها هو مذهب الشوكاني فهل تظن انه غفل عن الحديث!!!!

و اظن ان كل هذه النقول كافية لتبين للاخوة مذهب السواد الاعظم من الامة و اختم بروايات عن السلف :

1أخرج ابن أبي شيبة عن ابن مسعود بسند جيد أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له في ذلك فقال إني حمش الساقين.

2ء وعن أبي إسحاق قال:رأيت ابن عباس أيام منى طويل الشعر، عليه إزار فيه بعض الإسبال، وعليه رداء أصفر.
قال الهيثمي:رواه الطبراني وإسناده حسن.‏

3ءأخرج ابن أبي شيبة وعنه أبو نعيم في الحلية : (5/322) وابن سعد في الطبقات: (5/403) عن عيسى بن يونس عن الأوزاعي عن عمرو بن مهاجر قال كان قميص عمر بن عبد العزيز ما بين الكعب والشراك.

4ءقال البيهقي : وروينا عن عطاء بن أبي رباح أنه صلى سادلا وكأنه نسي الحديث أو حمله على أن ذلك إنما لا يجوز للخيلاء وكان لا يفعله خيلاء والله أعلم (سنن البيهقي الكبرى الجزء 2 ص 242).

5ء إبراهيم بن يزيد النخعي – رحمه الله تعالى ء :
أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في (( المصَنَّفِ )) (رقم :24845) قال : حدثنا ابن مهدي ، عن أبي عوانة ، عن مغيرة قال :" كان إبراهيم قميصُه على ظهر القدم" . إسناده صحيحٌ. 

6ء أيُّوب بن أبي تِميمَة السِّختِيَانيُّ – رحمه الله تعالى ء :
أخرج الإمام أحمد في (( العلل )) – رواية ابنه عبد الله – ( رقم : 841 ) قال :حدثنا سليمان بن حرب ، قال : حدَّثنا حماد بن زيد ، قال :"أمرَنِي أيّوب أن أقطعَ له قميصاً قال : اجعلْه يضرِبُ ظَهْرَ القدم ، و اجعَلْ فَمَ كُمِّهِ شبراً ".
إسنادهٌ صحيحٌ .
ومن أقواله –رحمه اللهء : "كانت الشهرة فيما مضى في تذييلها ، و الشهرة اليوم في تقصيرها".
أخرجه معمر في (( جامعه )) (11/84) – و من طريقه عبد الرزاق في (( المصنف )) (11/84) ، و من طريقه أيضا : أخرجه ابن سعد في (( الطبقات ))(1) (7/248) و الدينوري في (( المجالسة )) ( 1919) و أبو نعيم في (( الحلية )) (3/7) و البيهقي في (( الشعب )) ( رقم :6243 ) – .
و لفظ الحلية : (( كان في قميص أيوب بعض التذييل فقيل له فقال : الشهرةُ اليومَ في التشمير )).
و لفظ ابن سعد : (( يا أبا عروة – هي كنيةُ معمرٍ ء : كانت الشهرة فيما مضى في تذييلها ، فالشهرة اليوم في تشميرها )) .
و كما قال سفيان بن حسين لعمر بن علي بن مقدم : أتدري ما السمت الصالح ؟! ليس هو بحلق الشارب ! ، و لا تشمير الثوب ؛ و إنما هو: لزوم طريق القوم ، إذا فعل ذلك قيل : قد أصاب السَّمت ، وتدري ما الاقتصاد ؟! هو المشي الذي ليس فيه غلو ولا تقصير .
أخرجه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد ( 21/68) و سنده صحيح .انتهى



ان كان كل هذا لا يعجب الاخ عامي و يظن ان كل هؤلاء العلماء لم يبلغهم الحديث المروي في الموطأ او يظن انهم ليسوا السواد الاعظم او يظن ان السلف هذا ليس مذهبهم 
نقول له هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين. اما نحن فقد اتينا بالادلة و نترك الاخوة يدرسونها

و في الاخير انصح نفسي بنصيحة الحكيم : من سكت عن جاهل فقد أوسعه جوابآ،وأوجعه عتابآ.


اشكر الاخ سعودالعامري 

نعم العلاءُ بن عبد الرحمن قال في تقريب التهذيب العلاء ابن عبدالرحمن ابن يعقوب الحرقي بضم المهملة وفتح الراء بعدها قاف أبو شبل بكسر المعجمة وسكون الموحدة المدني صدوق ربما وهم من الخامسة مات سنة بضع وثلاثين .


لكن الحديث محفوظ و بما انه صححه العلماء فهو صحيح و كون ان فيه روايتين لا يظر شيئا فالادلة تدرس مجملة و كما قلنا ان التقييد بالخيلاء جاء بالمنطوق و ليس بالمفهوم او قاعدة حمل المطلق و المقيد و هذا ما قاله الشوكاني في مناط الحكم لكن الاخوة الذين يقولون بالتحريم لم يعوا هذا بعد و ما زالوا يتمسكون بالمطلق و المقيد و لو رأيت مشاركاتي السابقة تبين لك ان التقييد جاء بالمنطوق و جئت بادلة كثيرة تهذم مذهبهم لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي ليس فقط لم يجيبوا عليها و لكن مازالوا في المطلق و المقيد و هذا الحديث

و لا ادري هل يتهمون جمهور العلماء ام من يتهمون فالمسألة كما ترون قال فيها الجمهور ان الاسبال محرم ان اريد به الخيلاء اما ان لم يكن فيه خيلاء فمنهم القائل بالكراهة و القائل بالجواز 

اما التحريم فلم يشتهر الا في عصرنا الحالي لاسباب اظنكم تعرفونها 

هذا ما نسميه التقليد الاعمى المعاصر فاغلب الناس الذين يقولون بالتحريم لا تجدهم درسوا المسألة فلذلك ينكرون على المخالف و ان يقول احدهم بالتحريم مع دراسة مستفيضة للمسألة نقبل خلافه و لكن ان يشنع علينا و هو لم يدرس اصلا المسألة فهنا المشكلة 

فاعيد و اكرر القول بالتحريم مطلقا ليس بقول الجمهور فلا يلتفت لمن قال ان الخلاف منتهي و اظن انه المسألة اتضحت للاخوة بما فيه الكفاية ينقصنا فقط من يناقش استدلالاتنا المستفيضة بطريقة علمية لكي يكون الحوار بناء ا اما الذين يطعنون و مازالوا يناقشون في كون الجمهور وصلهم الحديث ام لا او ليس مذهبهم المذكور فسندعهم جانبا فلقد اخرجونا اصلا من موضوع الحوار لامور يعلمها اصغر طالب علم و ربما حتى العامي 

فانا في انتظار الاخوة الباحثين عن الحق كي نناقش اوجه الاستدلال الذي نقلته في اكثر من مشاركة و بارك الله في الجميع و السلام عليكم

----------


## الحافظة

> ______________________________  __________
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله1أخرج ابن أبي شيبة عن ابن مسعود بسند جيد أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له في ذلك فقال إني حمش الساقين.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله إني لأعجب من كوننا أخوة والكل حريص على الحق أن نتحاور بهذا الأسلوب وأرى انه صار جدلا لاغير والله المستعان ...
ماذكرتم من رواية ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ..مشابه لما جاء في هذه الحديث فماردكم عليها ..
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
فاسمعوا الآن معي هذا الحديث، وانتبهوا بعد ذلك لما يلي من التعليق.. هـذا الحديث يرويه الإمام أحمد في مسنده الجامع للأحاديث الكثيرة الطيبة بإسناد قـوي: عن عمرو بن فلان الأنصاري -ذهب عن ذهن الراوي اسم عمرو الصحابي بالكامل فقال:عن عمرو بن فلان الأنصاري - قال الراوي: (بينما هو يمشي قد أسبل إزاره، لَحِقه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقد أخذ بناصية نفسه وهو يقول: اللهم عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك، قال عمرو: فقلت: يا رسول الله! إني رجل حَمْش الساقين. فقال: يا عمرو ! -بيت القصيد في هذا النداء من الرسول الكريم- قال: يا عمرو ! إن الله عز وجل قد أحسن كل شيء خَلْقَه -هذا جوابه لقوله: إني حَمْش الساقين، أي: دقيقهما، يعني: أنه مُعَظِّم قليل لحم الساقين، وكل من يراه قد يضحك- يا عمرو ! إن الله عز وجل قد أحسن كل شيء خَلْقَه، يا عمرو ! وضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله سلم بأربع أصابع بكفه اليمنى تحت ركبة عمرو - فقال: يا عمرو ! هذا موضع الإزار، ثم فعل ذلك مرة ثانية -أي: وضع أربع أصابع تحت الأربع أصابع الأولى- ثم رفعها، ثم وضعها تحت الثانية -فصارت اثنتي عشرة أصبعاً- فقال: يا عمرو ! هذا موضع الإزار). انتهى الحديث
فما قولكم في تحديد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لموضع الإزار ولماذا سيأخذ رسول الله بناصيته إن لم يكن هذا الفعل عظيما ،،،،

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.



> اظن ان الاخ عامي عامي بمعنى الكلمة


لا أخفيك سرّا, لو أنني كنتُ أعرِف تصغير كلمة "عامّي" لسجّلتُ نفسي بها في هذا المنتدى المبارك , فأنا و لله الحمد أعرف قدر نفسي و أعرف أنني لا شيء أمام مشايخنا الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى. فهوّن عليك.




> و بما انه يتهمني بالتدليس و لا ادري ما يرمي بذلك و كانه يقرر ان مذهب الجمهور هو التحريم او يقرر ان الحديث لم يبلغهم او يقرر انهم غفلوا عنه و لم يدخلوه في استدلالهم او لا ادري ماذا بحثت له عن عذر فلم اجد فكل هذه الامور لا يقول بها طالب علم و هل سننكر ان العلماء قرروا ان مذهب الجمهور هو التحريم للخيلاء فقط و اختلفوا في الامر بدون خيلاء بين الكراهة و الجواز !!!!


شنشنةٌ لا طائل منها و لا فائدة, فقط تغطيةٌ لعجزك عن الإجابة. فأحمقٌ هو من ينكر مذهب الجمهور في المسألة. و قد قَدّمْتَ أنتَ و بَيّنتَ مذهب الجمهور في المسألة و نحن نعرفه, فلماذا تضيّع لي وقتي, أجب عن سؤالي و إلاّ قل عجزتُ عن الإجابة. ما فيها عيب.
أمّا بالنّسبة لقضيّة تدليـــسِك فهي قد بلغت الآفاق.
و على قول القائل: إن لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت.
فرأيتُك تزيد و تقرّر مذهبك التّدليسي و تطيل الكلام فسبحان الله الذي يقول {أفمن زيّن له سوء عمله فرآه حسنا}; و لا بأس أن أعيد الكلام, حتّى تزيد انكشافا على انكشاف أمام الخلق.
بعد ان انتهيتَ من تدليساتك ختمتها بقولك هذا:



> ان كان كل هذا لا يعجب الاخ عامي و يظن ان كل هؤلاء العلماء لم يبلغهم الحديث المروي في الموطأ او يظن انهم ليسوا السواد الاعظم او يظن ان السلف هذا ليس مذهبهم 
> نقول له هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين. اما نحن فقد اتينا بالادلة و نترك الاخوة يدرسونها


فهاك بيان التّدليس من وجهين:
الوجه الأوّل
إتيانك بالحديث العروة من كتب السّنّة أمثال مسند الإمام أحمد و موطأ الإمام مالك, و إيهامك للقرّاء بأنّ هؤلاء الإئمّة الفحول أدرجو الحديث العروة ضمن حججهم. و قد سبق و قلتُ لك: فرِّق بين أن يرِدَ الحديث في كتاب من كتب السّنّة و بين أن يُتّخذَ الحديثُ حجّةً من المحدّث في مذهبه الفقهي, لا يتلازمان, قد يَحتجّ به و قد لا يحتجّ به. أضف إلى ذلك تلك النكتة الطّريفة الّتي وضعتها لتقريب المسألة إلى ذهنك لكن مع من أتكلّم.
الوجه الثاني
إتيانك لمذهب الجمهور في المسألة (أقوالهم و فتاويهم) و إيهامك للقرّاء أنهم دندنو عن حديث العروة و أوردوه ضمن حججهم. 
فما كان طلبي لك إلاّ أنّني قلتُ : أين أدرج السّواد الأعظم من السّلف الحديث العروة ضمن حججهم فيما يسمّى بالمطلق و المقيّد و ليس كما هو ظاهر من الحديث بلسان عربيّ مبين؟
ما حَضيتُ بجواب.
و إذا بك تغطّي عَجْزَكَ بنقولٍ عنهم نحن نعرفها و نحفضها و لا تنفعك بشيء.


و أمّا قولُك:



> و في الاخير انصح نفسي بنصيحة الحكيم : من سكت عن جاهل فقد أوسعه جوابآ،وأوجعه عتابآ.


و الله إنّها لنصيحة غالية أخي, و سأمتثلها.
أمّا قولك:اما الذين يطعنون و مازالوا يناقشون في كون الجمهور وصلهم الحديث ام لا او ليس مذهبهم المذكور فسندعهم جانبا فلقد اخرجونا اصلا من موضوع الحوار لامور يعلمها اصغر طالب علم و ربما حتى العامي 
أقولُ: و هنا فراق بيني و بينك في هاته النقطة (نقطة الحديث العروة) فلقد تكلّمنا بما فيه الكفاية, و إذا ما واصلنا سنقلب المسألة إلى حظوظ أنفس لا أقلّ و لا أكثر.
أمّا قولُكَ: ينقصنا فقط من يناقش استدلالاتنا المستفيضة بطريقة علمية لكي يكون الحوار بناء.
فلعلّ أحد الإخوة يستجيب لمطلبك.

و في الختام كلمةُ أسفٍ و اعتذارٍ للمشرفين الأبرار و للأعضاء الأخيار مما بدر منّى-حسب رؤيتكم-من سوء انتقاء للألفاظ في الحوار.

و السّلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

دمتم بودّ.

----------


## التقرتي

شكرا لك اختي السلفية ابية فقد فرحت بمشاركتك لانها من المشاركات البناءة 

نعم هذا الحديث يشبه اثر عبد الله بن مسعود و ها انا اذكر الحديثين :

 اخرج ابن أبي شيبة عن ابن مسعود بسند جيد أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له في ذلك فقال : إني حَمْش الساقين .

و الحديث الثاني الذي ذكرته الاخت

ادن الأدلة لا تناقش مفردة لا بد من وضعها بجانب بعضها و  ها انا ازيد دليلا اخر

عن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه قال: {خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلاً حتى أتى المسجد..}

ادن توجيه الادلة ان المعروف عند العرب في ذلك الزمان كما قلنا ان الاسبال يقصد به الخيلاء فنهي الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام عنه من باب سد الذرائع اد لم تكن هناك حاجة لعمرو بن زرارة في الاسبال و لذلك كان يمنع الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام اصحابه من الاسبال لكن كما تلاحظون في حديث خسوف القمر جر ازاره لان الحاجة دعت لذلك و هكذا الاصل هو سد الذرائع

فاكيد في مجتمع لا يسبل الناس فيه الا للخيلاء سنمنع من يسبل و ان لم يقصد به ذلك و هذا ما جاء في حديث عبد الله بن عمر 

فقد اخرج الأمام احمد فى مسنده بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين " عن عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن زيد بن اسلم عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : رآنى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى إزاره جديد يتقعقع فقال " من" فقلت أنا عبد الله قال" إن كنت عبد الله فارفع إزارك" قال فرفعته قال" زد" قال فرفعته الى نصف الساق فقال "من جر إزاره من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه"


فانظروا الى تعليل الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام ربطها بالمخيلة  فلم يقل له  الاسبال مطلقا انما ذكر له عقوبة الخيلاء و هذا يؤكد ان المقصود هو الخيلاء كما جاء في الحديث الاخر حديث جابر بن سليم رضي الله عنه الطويل وفيه:" وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيتَ فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة " رواه أحمد (4/64) و أبو داود (4084) و ابن حبان في صحيحه (521) و غيرهم .


فهذه احاديث واضحة و تقرن الاسبال بالمخيلة و الاسبال يتغير حسب العصور و ما كان في عصر يراد به الخيلاء ففي عصرنا لا يراد به ذلك و قد تنبّه لذلك بعض السلف – لله درهم – فهذا أيوب السختياني و هو من أئمة المسلمين المقتدى بهم ، يقول : " كانت الشهرة فيما مضى في تذييلها ، و الشهرة اليوم في تقصيرها ".
أخرجه معمر في (جامعه 11/84) – و من طريقه عبدالرزاق في ( المصنف 11/ 84 ) ، و من طريقه أيضا : أخرجه ابن سعد في ( الطبقات 7/ 248) و الدينوري في ( المجالسة 191) و أبو نعيم في ( الحلية 3/7 ) و البيهقي في (الشعب رقم :6243 ).


و في يومنا هذا لم يصبح هناك ذريعة لان عادة الناس تغيرت فالاسبال اليوم ليس من باب المخيلة 

و هذا ما فهمه كل ائمة السلف فهذا قول ابي حنيفة و الشافعي و الامام احمد و مذهب المالكية و ظاهر مذهب الامام البخاري و مذهب بن قدامة و النووي و بن عبد البر و السيوطي و اختيار بن تيمية في العمدة و مذهب الشوكاني 

ادن اللباس يرجع لعادات القوم و ما يراد به الخيلاء عند قوم ليس هو ما يراد به عند القوم الاخر و هذا ما فهمه السلف فقد روي عن اكثر من واحد من كبار سلف الاسبال لان الامر قد تغير في زمنهم 

عن أبي إسحاق قال:رأيت ابن عباس أيام منى طويل الشعر، عليه إزار فيه بعض الإسبال، وعليه رداء أصفر.
قال الهيثمي:رواه الطبراني وإسناده حسن.‏

روى أبو داود (4096) و ابن أبي شيبة (24831) و البيهقي في الشعب (6147) عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238) .

فمثل بن عباس و عبد الله بن مسعود لا يخفى عنهم عقوبة الاسبال و خاصة ان عبد الله بن عباس صرح برؤية الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام كذلك

و بجمع كل الادلة يتضح ان ما كان في زمن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام يراد به الخيلاء و ينهى عنه تغير اليوم و هذا لا يعني ان ندعوا الناس لجر ثيابهم انما اذا وافق اللباس عادة القوم لم تبقى فيه علة الخيلاء 

لذلك قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله البسام رحمه الله : " ( إن القاعدة الأصولية هي حمل المطلق على المقيد وهي قاعدة مطردة في عموم نصوص الشريعة. والشارع الحكيم لم يقيد تحريم الإسبال – بالخيلاء – إلا لحكمة أرادها ولولا هذا لم يقيده. والأصل في اللباس الإباحة ، فلا يحرم منها إلا ما حرمه الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم . والشارع قصد من تحريم هذه اللبسة الخاصة قصد الخيلاء من الإسبال وإلا لبقيت اللبسة المذكورة على أصل الإباحة. وإذا نظرنا إلى عموم اللباس وهيئاته وأشكاله لم نجد منه شيئاً محرماً إلا وتحريمه له سبب وإلا فما معنى التحريم وما الغرض منه ، لذا فإن مفهوم الأحاديث أن من أسبل ولم يقصد بذلك الكبر والخيلاء ، فإنه غير داخل في الوعيد ".اهـ من ( توضيح الأحكام من بلوغ المرام 6/246 )
و هذا هو ديننا هو شامل لكل عصر لمن فهمه و فهم مقاصده و ما من محرم حرمه الله الا و له علة و هنا تظهر قوة شريعتنا و سلامتها

و انقل لكم مقال رائعا في هذا المعنى

يقول الإمام الشاطبى بعد ذكره مناظرة بين أحد علماء أهل السنة وأحمد بن أبى دؤاد المعتزلى فى القول بخلق القرآن: " ومدار الغلط فى هذا الفصل إنما هو على حرف واحد؛ وهو الجهل بمقاصد الشرع، وعدم ضم أطرافه بعضها لبعض؛ فإن مأخذ الأدلة عند الأئمة الراسخين إنما هو على أن تؤخذ الشريعة كالصورة الواحدة بحسب ما ثبت من كلياتها وجزئياتها المرتبة عليها، وعامها المرتب على خاصها، ومطلقها المحمول على مقيدها، ومجملها المفسر ببينها، إلى ما سوى ذلك من مناحيها، فإذا حصل للناظر من جملتها حكم من الأحكام فذلك الذى نظمت به حين استنبطت.00 

فشأن الراسخين تصور الشريعة صورة واحدة يخدم بعضها بعضا كأعضاء الإنسان إذا صورت صورة متحدة"([1]) ثم يقول: " من اتباع المتشابهات الأخذ بالمطلقات قبل النظر فى مقيداتها، وبالعمومات من غير تأمل هل لها مخصصات أم لا ؟ وكذلك العكس بأن يكون النص مقيدا فيطلق، أو خاصا فيعم بالرأى من غير دليل سواه؛ فإن هذا المسلك رمى فى عمامة، واتباع للهوى فى الدليل؛ وذلك أن المطلق المنصوص على تقييده مشتبه إذا لم يقيد، فإذا قيد صار واضحا، كما أن إطلاق المقيد رأى فى ذلك المقيد معارض للنص من غير دليل"([2])0 

وموضوعنا هذا وردت فيه أحاديث مطلقة، وأخرى مقيدة بالخيلاء، فوجب رد المطلق إلى المقيد، وإليك الأحاديث ثم أقوال العلماء فيها: 

(1) عن أبى ذر رضى الله عنه عن النبى r قال: "ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة، ولا ينظر إليهم، ولا يزكيهم، ولهم عذاب أليم0 قال: فقرأها رسول الله r ثلاث مرار، قال أبو ذر: خابوا وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله؟ قال: المسبل، والمنان، والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب" رواه مسلم ح(171)0  

(2) عن ابن عمر رضى الله عنهما ـ أن رسول الله r قال: " لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلا" رواه البخارى        ح (5783). 

(3) عن سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه رضى الله عنه عن النبى rقال: "من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة، قال        أبو بكر: يا رسول الله، إن أحد شقى إزارى يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال النبى r: لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء" رواه البخارى ح(5784). 

(4) عن الحسن عن أبى بكرة رضى الله عنه قال: خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبى r فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتى أتى المسجد، وثاب([3]) الناس، فصلى ركعتين، فجلى عنها، ثم أقبل علينا وقال: إن الشمس والقمر آيتان من آيات الله، فإذا رأيتم منها شيئا فصلوا وادعوا الله حتى يكشفها) رواه البخارى ح(5785). 

(5) عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه ـ أن رسول الله r قال: "لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا" رواه البخارى ح(5788)0 

(6) عن سالم بن عبد الله أن أباه حدثه أن رسول الله r قال: "بينا رجل يجر إزاره إذا خسف به، فهو يتجلجل فى الأرض إلى يوم القيامة" رواه البخارى ح(5790). 

(7) عن شعبة قال: لقيت محارب بن دثار على فرس وهو يأتى مكانه الذى يقضى فيه، فسألته عن هذا الحديث، فحدثنى فقال: سمعت      عبد الله بن عمر رضى الله عنهما ـ يقول: قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم:"من جر ثوبه مخيلة لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة، فقلت لمحارب: أذكر إزاره؟ قال: ما خص إزارا ولا قميصا" رواه البخارى ح(5791). 

قال الإمام النووى فى الحديث الأول:" وأما قوله r: (المسبل إزاره) المرخى له، الجر طرفه خيلاء، كما جاء مفسرا فى الحديث الآخر: (لا ينظر الله من يجر ثوبه خيلاء) والخيلاء: الكبر؛ وهذا التقييد بالجر خيلاء يخصص عموم المسبل إزاره، ويدل على أن المراد بالوعيد من جره خيلاء، وقد رخص النبى r فى ذلك لأبى بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه، وقال: "لست منهم" إذ كان جره لغير خيلاء، وقال الإمام أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبرى وغيره: وذكر إسبال الإزار وحده؛ لأنه كان عامة لباسهم، وحكم غيره من القميص وغيره حكمه، قلت [أى النووى]: وقد جاء ذلك مبينا منصوصا عليه من كلام رسول الله r من رواية سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه رضى الله عنهم عن النبى r قال: الإسبال فى الإزار والقميص والعمامة من جر شيئا خيلاء لم ينظر الله تعالى إليه يوم القيامة" [رواه أبو داود والنسائى وابن ماجه بإسناد حسن]0والله أعلم"([4])0 

وقال الخطابى: " إنما نهى عن الإسبال لما فيه من النخوة والكبر"([5])، وقال أيضا: " وقد روينا أن أبا بكر رضى الله عنه ـ استأذن رسول الله r فيما يسقط من الإزار فرخص له فى ذلك وقال: لست منهم، وكان السبب فى ذلك ما علمه من نقاء سره، وأنه لا يقصد به الخيلاء والكبر، وكان رجلا نحيفا قليل اللحم، وكان لا يستمسك إزاره إذا شده على حقوه فإذا سقط إزاره جره، فرخص له رسول الله r فى ذلك وعذره"([6])0 

وقال ابن حجر فى شرحه للأحاديث التى ذكرها البخارى تحت باب من جر ثوبه  للخيلاء:" وفى هذه الأحاديث أن إسبال الإزار للخيلاء كبيرة، وأما الإسبال لغير الخيلاء فظاهر الأحاديث تحريمه أيضا، لكن استدل بالتقييد فى هذه الأحاديث بالخيلاء على أن الإطلاق فى الزجر الوارد فى ذم الإسبال محمول على المقيد هنا، فلا يحرم الجر والإسبال إذا سلم من الخيلاء. 

قال ابن عبد البر: مفهومه أن الجر لغير الخيلاء لا يلحقه الوعيد، إلا أن جر القميص وغيره من الثياب مذموم على كل حال0 وقال النووى: الإسبال تحت الكعبين للخيلاء، فإن كان لغيرهما فهو مكروه، وهكذا نص الشافعى على الفرق بين الجر للخيلاء، ولغير الخيلاء قال: والمستحب أن يكون إلازار إلى نصف الساق، والجائز بلا كراهة ما تحته إلى الكعبين، وما نزل عن الكعبين ممنوع منع تحريم إن كان للخيلاء، وإلا فمنع تنزيه؛ لأن الأحاديث الواردة فى الزجر من الإسبال مطلقة فيجب تقييدها بالإسبال للخيلاء"([7])0 

من كلام العلماء السابق نخلص إلى ما يأتى: الدين يوجه أكبر العناية إلى النيات والمعانى القلبية؛ كالكبر والفخر والبطر ونحوها من أمراض القلوب أما مجرد تقصير إزار أو ثوب فإنه داخل فى باب التحسينات التى تتعلق بالآداب والمكملات؛ فمن أراد أن يقصر ثيابه فبها ونعمت، ولكن لا يلقى باللوم على الآخرين إذا كان ثمة إطالة عادية تابعة للعرف والعادة بعيدة عن الكبر والخيلاء بل إن الإمام الطبرى يجعل مراعاة زى الزمان من المروءة يقول: " إن مراعاة زى الزمان من المروءة ما لم يكن إثما، وفى مخالفة الزى ضرب من الشهرة"([8])0 

وهذا موضوع لا يستحق أن يقيم الشباب الدنيا عليه ولا يقعدها ويشددون النكير على غيرهم فيها. بل عليهم أن يهتموا بما هو أكبر من ذلك وأفيد لهم من دعوة غير الملتزمين بدينهم كى يلتزموا به والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم. 






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

([1] )  الاعتصام للإمام الشاطبى بتحقيق سيد إبراهيم ط/ دار الحديث القاهرة 1424 هـ  2003م 173، 174. 

([2] ) الاعتصام 174. 

([3] ) ثاب الناس: أى رجعوا إلى المسجد بعد أن كانوا خرجوا منه. 

([4] )  شرح صحيح مسلم للإمام النووى ط1/ دار المنار 1418 هـ ـ 1997م 2/288، 289. 

([5] )    معالم السنن للخطابى ، ط2/ المكتبة العلمية ـ بيروت 1401 هـ ـ 1981 م      4/195. 

([6] )  معالم السنن 4/196. 

([7] ) فتح البارى بشرح صحيح البخارى 10/310، 311. 

([8] ) فتح البارى 12/424.  

و اضيف على ايضا لكلام الكاتب انه في السابق كذلك اختلف الناس في حكم العمامة و منهم من كان لا يعتد بشهادة من ليست له  عمامة فوق رأسه

فالزمن يعيد نفسه فقط لك الدارس لكلام السلف و التاريخ يفهم عظمة هذا الدين و مقاصده 

ارجوا ان اكون شرحت الامر جيدا و الله الموفق للصواب و السلام عليكم

----------


## التقرتي

اشكرك يا اخ عامي على كل هذه التعليقات و ان كان ليس لها وزن في المناقشات العلمية فاظن ان مذهب الجمهور اتضح عند الجميع و قد اوردنا ادلة كثيرة غير هذا الحديث 

و اترك الاخوة المشاركين النظر فيها و الحكم و كذلك اشكرك لاني تعلمت الكثير معك و شكرا للاخت السلفية ابية فقد نبهتني لامر مهم كدت انساه مع مناقشاتك

و تعلمت درسا ان لا اضيع وقتي مع من يجادل في ما لا اصل له اصلا 


و انصح الاخوة بهذه النصيحة ان نتجه للمناقشات العلمية و ان نبتعد عن الجدال و تبادل التهم فاننا لا نجني من ذلك شيئا 

و ان نناقش الادلة و ليس عيبا ان نختلف في المسألة فكل و ما يرجحه لكن لا ندخل في جدال في امور لا اصل لها و نتفرع لقضايا فرعية ليست اصل النقاش كمسألة هل استدل السلف بالحديث ام لا فمثل هذه المسألة لا ينبني عليها شيئ و لو ناقشنا كل الامور الفقهية هكذا لما قبلنا اي كلام من عند السلف فعندما يأتينا قول الشافعي لا نقول ربما الشافعي لم يستعمل هذا الحديث في استدلاله فالاصل ان الائمة اعلام جامعون للكثير من العلم فمن صح عنده حديث لا نقول عنه ربما لم يستعمله  فحديث العلاء بن عبد الرحمان صح عند الامام مالك و الشافعي و احمد بن حنبل و النووي و بن عبد البر و غيرهم كثير فان كان هناك من يظن انهم حفظوه و لم يستدلوا به فاقول الحمد لله الذي عافانا من مثل هذه اوهام 

هنا ندخل في الدعاوي و في امور اظن ان الكل يعرف نهايتها 

و اعتذر للاخوة على دخولي في مناقشات في مثل هذا النوع و كان ذلك خطأ مني اد المفروض ان لا اجيب الاخ اصلا في ادعاءات مثل هذه اد الاصل اتباع الدليل و لا نذكر اقوال الائمة الا استئناسا و هذا الذي يلزمنا مناقشته

و نحن في انتظار من يناقش مناقشة علمية كي يتبين لنا الحق و الله الهادي للصواب و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الحافظة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> والله إني لأعجب من كوننا أخوة والكل حريص على الحق أن نتحاور بهذا الأسلوب وأرى انه صار جدلا لاغير والله المستعان ...
> ماذكرتم من رواية ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ..مشابه لما جاء في هذه الحديث فماردكم عليها ..
> قال الألباني رحمه الله :
> فاسمعوا الآن معي هذا الحديث، وانتبهوا بعد ذلك لما يلي من التعليق.. هـذا الحديث يرويه الإمام أحمد في مسنده الجامع للأحاديث الكثيرة الطيبة بإسناد قـوي: عن عمرو بن فلان الأنصاري -ذهب عن ذهن الراوي اسم عمرو الصحابي بالكامل فقال:عن عمرو بن فلان الأنصاري - قال الراوي: (بينما هو يمشي قد أسبل إزاره، لَحِقه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقد أخذ بناصية نفسه وهو يقول: اللهم عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك، قال عمرو: فقلت: يا رسول الله! إني رجل حَمْش الساقين. فقال: يا عمرو ! -بيت القصيد في هذا النداء من الرسول الكريم- قال: يا عمرو ! إن الله عز وجل قد أحسن كل شيء خَلْقَه -هذا جوابه لقوله: إني حَمْش الساقين، أي: دقيقهما، يعني: أنه مُعَظِّم قليل لحم الساقين، وكل من يراه قد يضحك- يا عمرو ! إن الله عز وجل قد أحسن كل شيء خَلْقَه، يا عمرو ! وضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله سلم بأربع أصابع بكفه اليمنى تحت ركبة عمرو - فقال: يا عمرو ! هذا موضع الإزار، ثم فعل ذلك مرة ثانية -أي: وضع أربع أصابع تحت الأربع أصابع الأولى- ثم رفعها، ثم وضعها تحت الثانية -فصارت اثنتي عشرة أصبعاً- فقال: يا عمرو ! هذا موضع الإزار). انتهى الحديث
> فما قولكم في تحديد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لموضع الإزار ولماذا سيأخذ رسول الله بناصيته إن لم يكن هذا الفعل عظيما ،،،،


بارك الله فيكم ولكن للأسف ليس مرادي ماذكرتم أبدا فأرجو مراجعة مااقتبسته من مشاركتي الأخيرة فأنت لم تجب على تساؤلي ..الذي قصدت منه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هاله مارأى من أمر هذا الصحابي رضوان الله عليه حتى انه وضع يده على ناصيته ممايدل على عظم الأمر رغم أن الصحابي لم يقصد الخيلاء وإنما لحاجة ..فهذا القول هو ضد ماذكرتم 

فكيف تقولون بجواز الإسبال بغير خيلاء ؟؟؟؟؟ وماقولكم في تحديده صلى الله عليه وسلم لموضع الإزار ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## التقرتي

اجبناك يا اختي الحديث لا يؤخد وحده و ماذا تفعلين بهذا الحديث :

روى أبو داود (4096) و ابن أبي شيبة (24831) و البيهقي في الشعب (6147) عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238) .
و انظري لانكار الامام احمد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ( شرح العمدة 4/368) : و يكره تقصير الثوب الساتر عن نصف الساق قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم : دخلت على أبي عبد الله – يعني الإمام أحمد ء و عليَّ قميصٌ قصيرٌ أسفل من الرُّكبة و فَوقَ نصفِ السَّاق ، فقال : أَيشٍ هذا ؛ و أنكره ، و في رواية : أيش هذا ، لِمَ تُشَهِّرُ نَفسَك .اهـ

الحديث التي اوردتيه فيه وضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله سلم بأربع أصابع بكفه اليمنى تحت ركبة عمرو ء فقال: يا عمرو ! هذا موضع الإزار.

فانظري لهذا و  قول الامام احمد اليس القميص بنفس المسافة و رغم ذلك انكر عليه الامام احمد لان العادة تغيرت فاصبح ذلك من التشهير فنهاه عنه


الاحاديث لا تؤخد فرادى و قد اخبرناك ان الاسبال في عهد رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام يراد به عادة الخيلاء و لا نحكم من حديث واحد المفروض الجمع بين الاحاديث و كون الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام انكر ذلك على الصحابي لانه مخالف للجماعة فهذا لا غرابة فيه 

و لا يمكننا ان نأخد هذا الحديث فقط ثم نترك الاحاديث الاخرى فهذا تصريح عبد الله بن العباس في لباسه و يرفع ذلك للرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام و هذا عبد الله بن مسعود و هذا رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام خرج يجر ازارة في الخسوف و الحديث في البخاري 

اين سنضع كل هذه الاحاديث !!!


المفروض جمع كل الادلة مع بعضها و لا نعارض الاحاديث مع بعضها فنقول ان الاسبال اريد به الخيلاء لتصريح الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام بذلك في قوله وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة 

فهذا من المنطوق لا تأويل فيه الاسبال مربوط بالمخيلة فكل هذه الاحاديث تدل ان انكار رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام على الصحابي جاء لان الصحابي عمل عملا مخالفا لما كان عليه العرف و هذا امر عادي فانظري انكاره على عبد الله بن عمر 

اما تحديد موضع الازار فهو من المنطوق كما نطقت علة الخيلاء و هذا تحديد حسب عادة القوم في ذلك العهد فهذا أيوب السختياني و هو من أئمة المسلمين المقتدى بهم ، يقول : " كانت الشهرة فيما مضى في تذييلها ، و الشهرة اليوم في تقصيرها "

ادن التحديد يتغير حسب العصور و ما كان يراد به الخيلاء في ذلك الزمان لا يراد به في هذا الزمان 

الاصل في الادلة ان نجمعها و لا نأتي للترجيح الا اذا عجزنا عن الجمع

فاخدك بهذا الدليل دون غيره في التحريم يعارض الاحاديث الاخرى  فانت لم تستعملي حديث عبد الله بن العباس و حديث عبد الله بن عمر و حديث جابر بن سليم  و اثر عبدالله بن مسعود و حديث البخاري في الخسوف و حديث ابي هريرة و الكثري منها 

فلا يجوز ان تعارضي بحديث ما لم توجهي الاحاديث الاخرى فان استطعت ان تجمعي بين الاحاديث بالتحريم فافعلي لكن ان نأتي بحديث واحد و نعارض به الباقي فهذا لا يجوز فالاصل الاخد بكل الاحاديث ادن حاولي ان تنظري في كل الاحاديث و تعللي الذي ظاهره التناقض حتى يتحد مع ترجيحك و هو التحريم فان استطعتي ذلك سيكون قولك قوي كفاية 

و هذا ما نستعمله في كل طرق الاستدلال و انا في انتظار مشاركتك القادمة مع ذكر ما ترينه من احاديث يساند مذهبك و تعليل ما نراه يعارض مذهبك

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عفوك يارب

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد...
فإنني من خلال هذه الأسطر سأبين توضيح أمر قد سئل عنه الأخ (العامي) الأخ (التقرتي) ولست هنا مائلا لأحد منهما أو مخطئا أحدهما، بل استوقفتني مسألتان:
الأولى: قولكم: (ليس دليلا رواية أحد الأئمة لحديث أنه يعمل به).
الثانية: طلبكم من استدل بحديث (العروة)!!!!! من العلماء والسلف.
فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
أما المسألة الأولى: فليعلم الناظر أن الأئمة المحدثين رضوان الله عليهم مع مكانتهم في علم الحديث التي لا يشق لها غبار؛ إلا أنهم مع ذلك أيضا فقهاء لا يختلف فيهم اثنان.
فلذلك ضمنوا فقههم كتبهم المصنفة ولو كانت الحديثية، وتتمثل تقريراتهم الفقهية في أبواب التراجم التي يضعونها ويترجمون بها الأحاديث التي يسوقونها تحت هذه الترجمة، ولا يخفاكم هذا أحبتي.
وعليه فلا مسوغ لقول: أنه لا يستلزم ذكره للدليل العمل به.
نعم متى يصدق هذا؟ إذا عرفنا أن المحدث طريقته في كتابة السنة السرد والجمع والرواية فقط، أما إذا عرفنا أنه يبوب ويعنون عرفنا أنه قصد قصدا معينا، وأراد مرادا منهجيا متبعا.
وقد شاهدنا محاولة جادة من العلماء والمحققين في جمع فقه الأئمة المحدثين من خلال رواياتهم الحديثية واستشهاداتهم، والرسائل والبحوث في ذلك مبثوثة في المكتبات.
أما بالنسبة للمسألة الثانية: فسأسرد لكم على عجالة من قال بهذا الحديث مستدلا على التحريم، فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
1)	الإمام مالك رحمه الله (الموطأ 2/914) حيث بوب على الحديث بقوله: (باب ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه). حيث مفهوم هذا التبويب وهذا الدليل تحته يقرر حرمة جر الثوب تحت الكعبين وبدون استثناء، لا خيلاء ولا غير خيلاء.
2)	الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله (السنن 4/59) حيث بوب على الحديث بقوله: (باب في قدر موضع الإزار). ومفهوم هذا الاستدلال به تحت هذا الباب: أنه ما تخطى الموضع الشرعي المحدد في الحديث فهو محظور حرام، وسبب في دخول النار وعدم نظر الله إليه.
3)	الإمام أبي عوانة الاسفرايني رحمه الله (المسند 5/250) حيث بوب على الحديث قال: (بيان الخبر الموجب رفع الرجل إزاره إلى أنصاف الساقين والتشديد على من يجعل دون الكعبين). وهذه الترجمة صريحة من الإمام أبي عوانة في بيان سبب استدلاله وروايته للحديث.
4)	الإمام ابن حبان رحمه الله (الصحيح 12/262) حيث بوب على الحديث بقوله: (ذكر الإخبار عن موضع الإزار للمرء المسلم). وهو مشابه لتبويب أبي داود رحمه الله، فالتعليق واحد. ثم وضعه تحت باب آخر أشد صراحة فغي الفهم فقال: (ذكر البيان بأن لابس الإزار من أسفل من الكعبين يخاف عليه النار نعوذ بالله منها). وهذا كلام صريح في اختيار الإمام التحريم، سواء اختال أم لا.
5)	الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله (المحلى 4/75 وما قبلها) وذلك عند قوله: (مَسْأَلَةٌ وَلاَ تُجْزِئُ الصَّلاَةُ مِمَّنْ جَرَّ ثَوْبَهُ خُيَلاَءَ من الرِّجَالِ) حيث استدل رحمه الله بالحديث في بيان تحريم إسبال الإزار وجره سواء أكان للخيلاء أو لا. ومضمون استدلاله رحمه الله استلزام جر الثوب للخيلاء ولو لم يحصل القصد. فتنبه.
6)	الإمام البيهقي (السنن الكبرى 2/244) حيث بوب على الحديث بقوله: (باب موضع الإزار من الرجل). ومفهومه هو مفهوم كلام الأئمة السابقين رحمهم الله تعالى.
7)	الإمام ابن عبد البر (التمهيد 20/228) حيث قال عند شرحه لحديث مالك: وروي عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه كان يكره فضول الثياب ويقول: فضول الثياب في النار. وسئل سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر عما جاء في إسبال الإزار أذلك في الإزار خاصة؟ فقال: بل في القميص والإزار والرداء والعمامة. وقال طاووس: الرداء فوق القميص والالله صلىالإزار. وروي عن نافع أنه سئل عن قول رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما أسفل من الكعبين ففي النار من الثياب" فقال: وما ذنب الثياب؟ بل هو من القدمين.
قال أبو عمر: لا يجوز للرجل أن يجر ثوبه خيلاء وبطرا والله أعلم.
فإن قيل: إن ابن مسعود كان يسبل إزاره؛ لما ذكره ابن أبي شيبة عن وكيع عن منصور عن أبي وائل عن ابن مسعود أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له؛ فقال: إني رجل حمش الساقين.
قيل: ذلك لعله أذن له كما أذن لعرفجة أن يتخذ أنفا من ذهب فيتجمل به.
وذكر أبو بكر عن عيسى بن يونس عن الأوزاعي عن عمرو بن مهاجر قال: كانت قمص عمر بن عبد العزيز وثيابه فيما بين الكعب والشراك. وهذا يحتمل أن يكون عمر ذهب إلى أن يستغرق الكعبين؛ كما إذ قيل في الوضوء (إلى الكعبين) استغرقهما وكان الاحتياط أن يقصر عنهما، إلا أن معنى هذا مخالف لمعنى الوضوء ولكن عمر ليس منهم كما قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأبي بكر: "لست منهم" أي لست ممن يجر ثوبه خيلاء وبطرا. وقد مضى هذا المعنى مكررا في مواضع من كتابنا هذا والحمد لله.
وقال في (الاستذكار ج8/ص310): قال أبو عمر: قد كانت العرب تمدح تشمير الإزار.
وقال متمم بن نويرة في رثائه لأخيه مالك بن نويرة: 
تراه كنصل السيف يهتز للندى  وليس على الكعبين من ثوبه فضل  
وقال العجير السلولي: 
وكنت إذا داع دعا لمضوفة     أشمر حتى ينصف الساق مئزري  
وقد زدنا معاني هذا الباب بيانا بالآثار والأشعار في التمهيد. وأجمع العلماء على أن تشمير الثياب للرجال لا للنساء.
8)	الإمام القرطبي (التفسير 19/66) حيث استدل بالحديث مقررا للمسـألة، ومؤيدا قول الشيخ ابن العربي، حيث قال: فقد جعل النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  الغاية في لباس الإزار الكعب وتوعد ما تحته بالنار، فما بال رجال يرسلون أذيالهم ويطيلون ثيابهم ثم يتكلفون رفعها بأيديهم؟ وهذه حالة الكبر وقائدة العجب، وأشد ما في الأمر أنهم يعصون وينجسون ويلحقون أنفسهم بمن لم يجعل الله معه غيره ولا ألحق به سواه.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه

----------


## التقرتي

شكرا لك اخي السكران التميمي فمشاركة جيدة فعلا 

فالحديث ان صح عند امام فهو يأخد به اكيد فلا يصح ان نقول انهم حفظوه و لم يأخدوه بالحسبان

اما ما ذكرته من تبويب المحدثين فهو صحيح فتبويب المحدثين قرينة لمعرفة مذهبهم و من هنا عرفنا ان مذهب البخاري هو التحريم للخيلاء 

لا ادري ما نقلته عن بعض المحدثين لكن عند الامام مالك لا اوافقك الرأي لعدة اسباب
انه اورد حديث عدم نظر لله للمختال تحت باب ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه  و قد شرح الموطأ اكثر من عالم و منهم بن عبد البر و الباجي و لم يقرروا ما ذهبت اليه بل العكس اغلب المالكية قرروا الكراهة و المفروض ان نحكم على مذهب ائمة المذاهب في المسألة من اقوال اعلام مذهبهم فهم ادرى بتوجهات ائمتهم 

اذكر لك فائدة و ان كانت ستفيد مذهبك ان صاحب التفريع يرى التحريم اطلاقا 

اما بن عبد البر فمذهبه الكراهة ايضا و قد نقلت اقواله و ذلك مذهب شيخه الباجي ايضا 
قال ابن عبد البر: مفهومه أن الجر لغير الخيلاء لا يلحقه الوعيد إلا أن جر القميص وغيره من الثياب مذموم على كل حال.


اما ما ذكرته عن باقي المحدثين فيا حبذا لو نقلت لنا من وجه ذلك من العلماء حسب تبويباتهم هكذا نرجع اليها لان توجيه فقه المحدثين حسب الابواب ليس بالامر الهين و الافضل الرجوع اليه لاصحاب المعرفة فلو تكرمت و احلتنا على مراجعك هكذا نطلع على المسألة و نستطيع اكمال النقاش فيها


و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الحافظة

> الحديث التي اوردتيه فيه وضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله سلم بأربع أصابع بكفه اليمنى تحت ركبة عمرو ء فقال: يا عمرو ! هذا موضع الإزار.
> فانظري لهذا و  قول الامام احمد اليس القميص بنفس المسافة و رغم ذلك انكر عليه الامام احمد لان العادة تغيرت فاصبح ذلك من التشهير فنهاه عنه


بارك الله فيكم الأولى الأخذ بالحديث وتقديمه على قول الإمام احمد هنا لأن الحديث صريح جدااا وواضح وإن قلتم أن الزمن تغير أقول لم يحدد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويخص هذه المسألة   بزمان دون زمان ...



> و هذا رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام خرج يجر ازارة في الخسوف و الحديث في البخاري


هل يعني ذلك أنك تريد ان تثبت ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يجر ازاره ...
هذا غير صحيح  ..هذا ليس بدليل لكم وإنما ضدكم ..أن رسول الله في الأصل كان لايجر ازاره وإنما لما كان عليه من الخوف والسرعة للصلاة حدث ذلك دون قصد . 



قال الذهبي رحمه الله :وكذلك ترى الفقيه المترف إذا ليم في تفصيل فرجية تحت كعبيه، وقيل له: قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما أسفل من الكعبين من الازار ففي النار "، يقول: إنما قال هذا فيمن جر إزاره خيلاء، وأنا لا أفعل خيلاء.
فتراه يكابر، ويبرئ نفسه الحمقاء، ويعمد إلى نص مستقل عام، فيخصه بحديث آخر مستقل بمعنى الخيلاء، ويترخص بقول الصديق: إنه يا رسول الله يسترخي إزاري، فقال: " لست يا أبا بكر ممن يفعله خيلاء " 
فقلنا: أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لم يكن يشد إزاره مسدولا على كعبيه أولا، بل كان يشده فوق الكعب، ثم فيما بعد يسترخي.
وقد قال عليه السلام: " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاب ساقيه، لا جناح عليه فيما بين ذلك وبين الكعبين ". ومثل هذا في النهي لمن فصل سراويل مغطيا لكعابه.
ومنه طول الأكمام زائدا، وتطويل العذبة.
وكل هذا من خيلاء كامن في النفوس.
وقد يعذر الواحد منهم بالجهل، والعالم لا عذر له في تركه الإنكار على الجهلة.) انتهى.

ويكفي هذا الحديث في حسم هذه المسألة ....

وهو طرف من حديث رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد عن سليم بن جابر وصححه الألباني.
الحديث: ""وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ولا يحبها الله"" 

فهل تُقدم على أمر لايحبه الله ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## التقرتي

قد اجبنا بما فيه الكفاية بالنسبة للحديث المذكور  نحن نبحث في المسألة و لا نسيئ الظن في بعض و اظن الكلام واضح قد اخدنا بكل الاحاديث و الكلام مبسوط فارجعي له و قد رددنا على كلام الذهبي ايضا


ان كان عندك تفصيل في المسألة تفضلي و لا تسيئي الظن فتظني اننا نحد كلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام  بزمن فبارك الله فيك لا تعيدي ذلك لاننا نقلنا كلام علماء اجلاء فان كنتي تظني ان الامام احمد و الامام ايوب السختياني تركوا الحديث و حدوا كلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة بزمن فاقول لك انت تسيئن الظن

فكلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام قائم و نحن نحرم كل ما اريد به الخيلاء و لم نرد منه كلامه شيئا لكن قلنا التحديد يتغير بالزمن لانه من العادات و هذا واضح اما ان كنتي لا ترين ذلك من باب العادات و الان الاسبال محرم مطلقا فتفضلي فصلي في الادلة 

اما حديث وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ولا يحبها الله فهو حجة عليك فانظري ربط الاسبال بالمخيلة و هذا ما قررناه من البداية ان الاسبال خيلاء حرام فلو كان تقديرالكلام هنا فقط بالنسبة للاسبال بالخيلاء و لا يقصد الاخر سيصبح 

وإياك وإسبال المخيلة للازار فإنها من المخيلة ولا يحبها الله و هذا لا يستقيم به الكلام ادن مفهوم الكلام هو الحصر اي ان علة الاسبال في المخيلة و هذا ما قررناه من البداية 


و اعيد لك هذا الحديث عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238) .


ادن اختي ما رأيك هنا هل ستردي هذا الحديث !!!!!

و ارجوا منك ان لا تدخلينا في الجدل فانت من نبهتنا لذلك

----------


## التقرتي

لفهم طريقة جمع الادلة انقل لكم  احاديث من كنز العمال 

41816 عن الزهري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ لو يعلم الذي يشرب قائما لاستقاء ما في بطنه‏.‏ 


‏(‏ابن جرير‏)‏‏.‏ 


41817 عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ء بمثله؛ قال‏:‏ فبلغ ذلك عليا فدعا بماء فشربه قائما‏.‏ 


‏(‏ابن جرير‏)‏‏.‏ 

عن ميسرة قال‏:‏ رأيت عليا يشرب قائما فقلت‏:‏ أتشرب قائما‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ إن أشرب قائما فقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يشرب قائما، وإن أشرب قاعدا فقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يشرب قاعدا‏.


فانظروا ظاهر الاحاديث التعارض فهل سنترك حديثا و نعمل بالاخر ??

نفس الشيئ في الاسبال نحاول جمع كل الادلة و لا نترك دليلا بدون العمل به فان استطعتم جمعها في قول كما جمعناها فافعلوا


كي يفهم الاخوة العلة في الاسبال سنسوق هذا الحديث الصحيح

 حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: "الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة، من جر شيئاً خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة". رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف، وأبو داود (4094) والنسائي (8/208) وابن ماجة (3576) وغيرهم من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد. 

فقد أجمل الإسبال المنهي عنه ثم بيّن المقصود بالنهي. فهل يصلح أن يقال: أنّ فيه حكمين، الإسبال مطلقًا، والجر خيلاء ؟؟؟ 

لا يمكن ذلك ولا يستقيم، لأنك أنّى توجهت وجدت الإسبال مرادفًا للجرّ ومقيّدًا بالمخيلة

امر اخر لا بد ان تنتبهوا له ان الجمل تكون اخبارية او انشائية فقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام  وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ولا يحبها الله .
و اياك و اسبال الازار فانها من المخيلة لا يمكن ان يكون حكم لاننا نعرف بالضرورة ان ليس كل اسبال اليوم به مخيلة فادن هذه جملة اخبارية و هذا الذي شرحناه سابقا ان العرب سابقا تعتبر الاسبال مخيلة

و حديثُ ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما الذي فيه: "من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة" رواه مسلم (2085) وأبو عوانة (8585) وغيرهما. 

يقطع كل تأويل فزيادة لا يريد الا ذلك تثبت ان جملة رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام السابقة اخبارية عن واقع و ان الواقع تغير لذلك قال عبد الله بن عمر لا يريد الا ذلك و الا فما فائدة هذه الزيادة ان لم يكن يترتب فليها حكم و كل هذا يؤكد ان العلة في الخيلاء


علة الاسبال الخيلاء من المنطوق و كل الاحاديث تدور عليها و تعلل بها و حتى افعال الصحابة فهم كانوا ينكرون على المسبلين بحديث الخيلاء مما يدل على انهم فهموا العلة 

و هذا الذي فهمه جمهور العلماء و الله الموفق للصواب

----------


## التقرتي

ازيد فائدة من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قال: "بينما نحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ لحقنا عمرو بن زرارة الأنصاري في حلة إزار ورداء قد أسبل، فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذ بناحية ثوبه ويتواضع لله، ويقول: " عبدك وابن عبدك وأمتك" حتى سمعها عمرو فقال: يا رسول الله إني حمش الساقين فقال: "يا عمرو إن الله قد أحسن كل شيء خلقه، يا عمرو إن الله لا يحب المسبل ... الحديث "  .


فقول الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام عبدك وابن عبدك وأمتك يدل على التواضع و التواضع لم يأتي هنا الا من خوف الخيلاء و منه نفهم ان الظاهر أن عمرو فعل ذلك اختيالاً، كما يشير إليه قول أبي أمامة: " فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذ بناحية ثوبه ويتواضع لله".

----------


## التقرتي

و ازيد هذا الدليل ايضا كي اوضح ان العلة في الخيلاء و الدليل هو 

مصنف عبد الرزاق الصنعاني  ء كتاب الصلاة
 باب الرجل يصلي صلاة لا يكملها ء حديث:‏3609‏ 
 عبد الرزاق ، عن معمر ، عن قتادة ، أو غيره ، عن ابن مسعود أنه رأى رجلين يصليان ، أحدهما مسبل إزاره ، والآخر لا يتم ركوعه ولا سجوده ، فضحك قالوا : مما تضحك يا أبا عبد الرحمن ؟ قال : " عجبت لهذين الرجلين ، أما المسبل إزاره فلا ينظر الله إليه ، وأما الآخر فلا يقبل الله صلاته .


و الاثر رجاله ثقات فانظروا كيف قال عبد الله بن مسعود لا ينظر الله إليه رغم ان الرجل في الصلاة و هذا يدل انهم كانوا ينكرون الاسبال للخيلاء و الا فلماذا كان قول عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه لا ينظر الله اليه و العقوبة واردة لمن اسبل خيلاء و الرجل في الصلاة 


هذا  دليل ان علة الاسبال هي الخيلاء

----------


## التقرتي

انقل لكم دليلا جديدا اخوتي يثبت انه  المقصود من الاسبال هو الخيلاء حتما و الحديث صحيح صححه الشيخ الالباني 
صحيح الجامع الالباني برقم 7402


المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم  ء كتاب اللباس
 أما حديث ابن عباس ء حديث:‏7447‏ 
 أخبرنا الحسن بن يعقوب العدل ، ثنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب الفرا ، أنبأ جعفر بن عون ، أنبأ سعيد بن إياس الجريري ، عن أبي السليل ، عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي ، عن جابر بن سليم الهجيمي ، رضي الله عنه قال : لقيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض طرق المدينة وعليه إزار من قطن منتشر الحاشية قلت : عليك السلام يا محمد أو يا رسول الله فقال : " عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم " أي هكذا فقل قال : فسألته عن الإزار فأقنع ظهره وأخذ بمعظم ساقه فقال : " هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور " " هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه


فانظروا اخوتي التعقيب الاخير  فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال 

و اظن ان هذا الحديث فصل المقال في تقييد الاسبال

----------


## القضاعي

الأخ التقرتي زاده الله علماً وبصيرة .
ألا ترى أن تفريقك بين العصور من حيث دلالة النصوص خطأ في الاستدلال ؟
فأنت تقر بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واصحابه كانوا يعدون مجرد الإسبال مخيلة !
ثم تقول ولكنه لا يلزم هذا الفهم في هذا العصر ؟؟؟
فإن كان النبي بأبي هو وأمي واصحابه الكرام لم يتصوروا أن ثمة عصراً قادم - وهو عصرنا عصر الغثاء - يصبح الإسبال عند أهل هذا العصر ليس من المخيلة !
فهل ربنا ورب كل شيء جل وعز وهو المشرّع صاحب الحكم والأمر لم يعلم بهذا التصور ليبينه لنا وحاشاه سبحانه ؟؟؟
فاعلم إن اختلال الأفهام وانتكاس الفطر أمور غير معتبرة عند تطبيق النصوص والأحكام . 
وهذا أولاً .
و تستدل بحديث في المسند يذكر أن عقوبة المختال النار , والمعلوم أن عقوبة المختال أن لا ينظر الله إليه , وتقول أن في ذلك دليل على اتحاد العقوبة المؤدي لاتحاد السبب الموجب للتحريم !!
وتغفل عن أن عقوبة عدم النظر من الجليل سبحانه تستلزم دخول النار , ولا عكس أي أن عقوبة من أسبل إزاره إلى تحت الكعبين هي الوعيد بالنار فقط وهي لا تستلزم عدم النظر من الكريم جل في علاه .
وبالاختصار : من جر ثوبه خيلاء لا ينظر الله إليه وهذا مستلزم للعذاب بالنار .
وأما مجرد الوعيد بالنار لمن أسبل لا يستلزم عدم النظر فافترقا ولم يتحدا كما تزعم .
وهذه الثانية .
والثالثة وأنت تقررها بنفسك وهي : أن الجر للخيلاء ليس هو هو جعل الثوب تحت الكعبين .
فاختلفت الأسباب والأحكام فمنع الحمل إجماعاً عند أهل الاصول .
########### والله اعلم .

----------


## السكران التميمي

معذرة أحبتي أين أبحرتم؟ ألم ترسوا سفينتكم بعد؟
إخوتي إن كانت المسألة قد اختلفت فيها الأدلة فمن المسلم به بلا جدال؛ ستختلف فيها الآراء، فمن يقوى عنده دليل أو ترجيح سيأخذ به، ولكن يوجد هناك نقطة التقاء. فهلّا التقيتم فيها بروية وهدوء.
فقد تشعبت الأحداث، وتوسعت الاطروحات، وأخشى أن تقل الاستفادة. لتكون المسألة مفصلة مدققة، مرتبة موضحة.
فالمطلوب في المسألة بكل سهولة هو كالتالي: (أن يقول الشخص: مسألة [كذا]، أرى فيها [كذا]، بدليل [كذا]). وإن استشهد بأقوال أهل العلم التي تعضد قوله فلا بأس.
لعلكم غير مأمورين تعيدون ترتيب أوراقكم؛ فقد تبعثرت، وهذا كل ما في  الأمر. بعد ذلك صدقوني ستجدون نقطة الإلتقاء.

ووفقكم الله إلى كل خير.

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم اخ القضاعي و سامحك الله 


اما قولك ان النبي لا يتصور هذا العصر ... فهذا قول باطل و لم اقل به 

الذي قلته ان مناط الحكم الخيلاء بادلة الاحاديث و ان نهي الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام كان لعادة القوم في ذلك العصر فلا تقولني ما لم اقله العادة محكمة يا اخي و هذا مقرر في الشرع و ثانيا هذا ليس قولي فهذا أيوب السختياني و هو من أئمة المسلمين المقتدى بهم ، يقول : " كانت الشهرة فيما مضى في تذييلها ، و الشهرة اليوم في تقصيرها " !!

اتظن ان الزاهد العابد ايوب السختياني يظن ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لم يتصور هذا العصر

فليتقي الله بعض الاخوة قبل التشنيع و لينظروا على من يشنعوا !!!! فالامر ليس بالعصبية و القول بان الاسبال كان للخيلاء في ذلك العصر و ان العصور اختلفت ليس قولي هذا قول علماء كبار لا نظن بهم الا خيرا افتشنعوا على الشوكاني لانه اعتبر العصر !!! او السيوطي او بن عبد البر او الباجي ....

اتقوا الله يا اخوة هؤلاء علماء اجلاء و ان قالوا ان العادة محكمة فهو عن علم و من نحن الا طويلبة علم و ربما لا نرتقي لذلك حتى نشنع بقول كهذا 


يا اخي ان اردت الرد فلا تشنع هكذا انما خد الدليل و اثبت للاخوة ان قول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام ليس من اجل الخيلاء في ذلك العصر اما ان ترميني بدون علم فاتقي الله في ذلك و انظر من ترمي هل هو انا ام من نقلت عنه مذهبه !!!


امر اخر اما قولك انتكاس الفطرة فمن قال لك ان الاسبال فطرة !!! هذا تقول لم اسمعه عن صاحب علم فاطلب منك ان تنقل لي من العلماء من قال انه فطرة و ليكن في علمك انه لو كان فطرة لما اختلف فيه الرجال و النساء و قد كان الحكم واحدا قبل ان يرخص الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام ذلك للنساء لما سألته ام سلمة.


اما الحديث من وطئ ازاره خيلاء وطئه في النار 


اولا انا ناقل للاستدلال و اعيد لك النقل 
قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في ( التخويف من النار 1/118) : وفي مسند الإمام أحمد عن هبيب بن المغفل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال :" من وطئ إزاره خيلاء وطئه في النار" وهو يبين معنى ما في صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه قال : " ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار " ، أن المراد ما تحت الكعب من البدن والثوب معا وأنه يسحب ثوبه في النار كما يسحبه في الدنيا خيلاء .اهـ

فيا اخي تستدل بان النظر حكم اخر و تغفل ان الحكم في الحديث صريح و هو وطئة في النار فاين تفريقك للاحكام ان كنت تعتبر ما تحت الكعبين في النار حكما مختلفا فلماذا لا تعتبر وطئه في النار حكما مختلفا ايضا عن النظر !!!!!

ام انك تربط ما تشاء و تترك ما تشاء فان وافق مذهبك تربط وطئه في النار بعدم النظر و ان لم يوافق لا تربط ما تحت الكعبين في النار بعدم النظر !!!

اما قولك فاعلم إن اختلال الأفهام وانتكاس الفطر أمور غير معتبرة عند تطبيق النصوص والأحكام . 

فاتقي الله و استغفره فهل تظن ان فهم الامام الشافعي و الامام احمد و البخاري و بن عبد البر و بن قدامة و الباجي و القاضي عياض و الهيثمي و السيوطي و بن تيمية و النووي انتكس !!!!

اتظن انهم لا يطبقون الاحكام عند قولهم ان احاديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام كانت للخيلاء و عندما قرروا ان العرب في ذلك العصر كان لا يسبلون الا للخيلاء اتقوا الله يا اخوة و تريثوا قبل التشنيع و انظروا على من تشنعون !!!

و اعيد لك هذا الدليل 

حديث ابن عباس ء حديث:‏7447‏ 
أخبرنا الحسن بن يعقوب العدل ، ثنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب الفرا ، أنبأ جعفر بن عون ، أنبأ سعيد بن إياس الجريري ، عن أبي السليل ، عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي ، عن جابر بن سليم الهجيمي ، رضي الله عنه قال : لقيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض طرق المدينة وعليه إزار من قطن منتشر الحاشية قلت : عليك السلام يا محمد أو يا رسول الله فقال : " عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم " أي هكذا فقل قال : فسألته عن الإزار فأقنع ظهره وأخذ بمعظم ساقه فقال : " هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور " " هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه.

اقرأه جيدا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور 

فاستحلفك بالله انظر فان ابيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور !!! الم يقرن الاسبال مباشرة بالخيلاء هنا فكيف تفرق انت بينهما !!!!!  التقييد جاء بمنطوق حديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و لم نبتدعه نحن هذا كلام عربي يا اخي 


خلاصة القول و انت من قررته بنفسك من لا ينظر الله اليه دخل النار و من دخل النار لا ينظر الله اليه الم تقل ان العاصي لا ينظر الله اليه فان كان المسبل عاص عندك فكيف تقرر ان عقوبته النار و ان الله ينظر اليه و انت تقول ان العاصي لا ينظر الله اليه !!!!!


اخي اريد منك نقاشا علميا و ليس رميا بالتهم ان كان عندك اعتراض عن نقطة فاستدل و انقضها اما كلام عام و قدح فاتق الله  و لا تؤول الكلام عن قلة علم كقولك اننا قلنا ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لم يتصور العصر بل الشرع اخد بالحسبان العرف و هذا ابسط ما يعرفه اي طالب علم و ان ما قد يكون مباحا في عصر يحرم في اخر فالمباح يمكن ان يصبح حراما كما يمكن ان يصبح فرضا و هذا ما قلناه 

لان الاصل في اللباس الاباحة و لا يحرم الا لسبب و السبب هو الخيلاء لذلك كان الاسبال في ذلك العصر ملزما للمخيلة و هذا ما قاله رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام في قوله

وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة  !!

فكيف تقول ان الاسبال و المخيلة شيئان مفترقان و الحديث جمعهما !!

فاما ان تجمعهما و ان جمعتهما اتحد الحكم فرضا!!!!  او ان تفرق بينهما و ان فرقت بينها فقد ناقضت الحديث الصريح فاختر مذهبك الجمع او التفريق  !!!! 

و الدليل ان العصر اختلف قول عبد الله بن عمر "من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة"

فلماذا زاد عبد الله بن عمر لا يريد بذلك الا المخيلة !!!!  اليس هذا قيد و هذا لا يعارض قول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام  وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة  .


فكلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام اخباري و تقرير لحال ذلك الزمان و انت بنفسك تفرق بين الامرين فهل تجرء ان تقول ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام قصد امرين اسبال بدون مخيلة و اسبال بمخيلة !! فالحديث يرد عليك لانه يقول  وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة  ....


فكيف تقرر امرا مخالفا للمنطوق في الحديث !!!!

و ما زاد عبد الله بن عمر جملة "لا يريد بذلك " الا  لان العصر اختلف و هذا ما فهمه السلف 

وقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام في الحديث "فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال " دليل انه قصد ان من اسبل تحت الكعبين فهو يريد الخيلاء في ذلك الزمن لذلك عقب فان الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور و الا فلماذا لم يفرق في الحديث و جمعه في حكم واحد !!!!!


ارجوا من الاخ ان يناقش منا قشة علميه و يرد بالادلة عن كل نقطة قلتها و لا تأخده العصبية فاننا لا نجني من ورائها شيئا و الله المستعان و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## التقرتي

شكرا اخي السكران التميمي

لكن الغرض من المناقشة ان يطلع بعضنا البعض على ادلية خفيت عليهم و توجيهها فكلما ناقشنا دليلا اتسعت دائرة ادراكنا للامور 

و حتى و ان لم نتفق على رأي فان كل واحد منا ستتسع دائرة معرفته و المناقشة وسيلة لنبذ التعصب فالتعصب لرأي لا يأتي الا عن جهل فان اطلع الجميع على الادلة و اقوال العلماء ادركوا ان المسألة فيها الكثير من الامور التي خفيت عليهم

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

نواصل سرد الادلة و ها انا اقدم لكم بعض الاحاديث 

سنن أبي داود   كتاب اللباس
 باب ما جاء في إسبال الإزار ء حديث:‏3580‏ 
 حدثنا مسدد ، حدثنا يحيى ، عن أبي غفار ، حدثنا أبو تميمة الهجيمي ء وأبو تميمة اسمه طريف بن مجالد ء عن أبي جري جابر بن سليم ، قال : رأيت رجلا يصدر الناس عن رأيه ، لا يقول شيئا إلا صدروا عنه ، قلت : من هذا ؟ قالوا : هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قلت : عليك السلام يا رسول الله ، مرتين ، قال : " لا تقل : عليك السلام ، فإن عليك السلام تحية الميت ، قل : السلام عليك " قال : قلت : أنت رسول الله ؟ قال : " أنا رسول الله الذي إذا أصابك ضر فدعوته كشفه عنك ، وإن أصابك عام سنة فدعوته ، أنبتها لك ، وإذا كنت بأرض قفراء ء أو فلاة ء فضلت راحلتك فدعوته ، ردها عليك " ، قال : قلت : اعهد إلي ، قال : " لا تسبن أحدا " قال : فما سببت بعده حرا ، ولا عبدا ، ولا بعيرا ، ولا شاة ، قال : " ولا تحقرن شيئا من المعروف ، وأن تكلم أخاك وأنت منبسط إليه وجهك إن ذلك من المعروف ، وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيت فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار ، فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة ، وإن امرؤ شتمك وعيرك بما يعلم فيك ، فلا تعيره بما تعلم فيه ، فإنما وبال ذلك عليه 

صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب 2687


حدثنا عفان ، حدثنا شعبة ، عن أبي إسحاق قال : سمعت مسلم بن نذير ، عن حذيفة قال : أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعضلة ساقي  أو بعضلة ساقه  قال : فقال : " الإزار هاهنا ، فإن أبيت فهاهنا ، فإن أبيت فهاهنا ، فإن أبيت فلا حق للإزار في الكعبين ، أو لا حق للكعبين في الإزار " *
موضع الإزار إلى أنصاف الساقين والعضلة فإن أبيت فأسفل فإن أبيت فمن وراء الساق ولا حق للكعبين في الإزار 
 صحيح ( ن ) عن حذيفة الصحيحة 2366 : حم ، ت ، هـ
صحيح الجامع 6634


موطأ مالك ء كتاب اللباس
باب ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه ء حديث:‏1648‏ 
وحدثني عن مالك ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، أنه قال : سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار ، فقال : أنا أخبرك بعلم ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار ، لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا.



ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار "رواه البخاري و غيره . راجع الصحيحة : 2037


حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: "الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة، من جر شيئاً خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة". رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف، وأبو داود (4094) والنسائي (8/208) وابن ماجة (3576) وغيرهم من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد. 


حديث أبي أمامة الذي أخرجه الطبراني من حديث أبي أمامة قال : { بينما نحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ لحقنا عمرو بن زرارة الأنصاري في حلة إزار ورداء قد أسبل , فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذ بناحية ثوبه ويتواضع لله عز وجل ويقول : عبدك وابن عبدك وأمتك حتى سمعها عمرو فقال : يا رسول الله إني أحمش الساقين , فقال : يا عمرو إن الله تعالى قد أحسن كل شيء خلقه , يا عمرو إن الله لا يحب المسبل }.


أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه (24816) بسند جيد عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه " أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له في ذلك فقال: إني رجل حمش الساقين " 

 روى البخاري في جامعه الصحيح في باب نوم الرجال في المسجد (442) ، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :" رأيت سبعين من أصحاب الصفة ما منهم رجل عليه رداء ، إما إزار وإما كساء ، قد ربطوا في أعناقهم فمنها ما يبلغ نصف الساقين ومنها ما يبلغ الكعبين ، فيجمعه بيده كراهية أن ترى عورته "

 روى أبو داود (4096) و ابن أبي شيبة (24831) و البيهقي في الشعب (6147) عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238) .


من حديث جابر يتبين لنا من قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام  فإن أبيت فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار ، فإنها من المخيلة

ان الاسبال محرم للمخيلة و ان الكعبين ليستا داخلتين في التحريم اد ان الى تفيد الغاية و لو كانت داخلتين في التحريم لقال رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام فوق الكعبين كما هو مصرح في الاحاديث الاخرى

فان قلنا هذا يعارض قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام  لا حق للكعبين في الإزار نقول بل يجب الجمع بين الاحاديث فقوله عليه الصلاه و السلام لحذيفية لا حق للكعبين في الإزار هو اختيار الافضل لاصحابه و كذلك قوله يا عمرو ! وضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله سلم بأربع أصابع بكفه اليمنى تحت ركبة عمرو ء فقال: يا عمرو ! هذا موضع الإزار، ثم فعل ذلك مرة ثانية أي: وضع أربع أصابع تحت الأربع أصابع الأولى ثم رفعها، ثم وضعها تحت الثانية فصارت اثنتي عشرة أصبعاًء فقال: يا عمرو ! هذا موضع الإزار

فقد اختار الافضل لعمروا و هكذا كان اختياره لاصحابه رضوان الله عليهم الافضل دائما و من حديث عمرو بن زرارة من قوله فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذ بناحية ثوبه ويتواضع لله،  يستفاد ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام كان يخشى الخيلاء على عمروا لذلك جعل يتواضع و هذا ما يؤكد ان الحديث ورد للخيلاء ايضا


ادن كما قلنا الكعبين ليستا داخلتين في الوعيد بدليل قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار

فالوعيد لما تحت الكعبين و ليس للكعبين و هذا ما يؤكده فعل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم

كما قال ابو هريرة هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :" رأيت سبعين من أصحاب الصفة ما منهم رجل عليه رداء ، إما إزار وإما كساء ، قد ربطوا في أعناقهم فمنها ما يبلغ نصف الساقين ومنها ما يبلغ الكعبين"

فبلوغ ازارهم الكعبين دليل ان الكعبين لا حرج فيهما و هذا ما يؤكده ايضا فعل عبد الله بن  مسعود و عبد الله بن العباس

و من تأمل الاحاديث وجدها كلها تدور حول الخيلاء و جر الثياب  و هذا ما يؤكده حديث جابر:  هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور

فقيد الخيلاء منطوق في اكثر من حديث كما ترون و ما يؤكد ذلك هذا الحديث 

صحيح ابن حبان  ء كتاب اللباس وآدابه
 ذكر الزجر عن إسبال المرء إزاره إذ الله جل وعلا لا ء حديث:‏5520‏ 
 أخبرنا أبو يعلى ، حدثنا موسى بن محمد بن حيان ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن أبي الوزير أبو المطرف ، عن شريك ، عن عبد الملك بن عمير ، عن حصين بن عقبة ، عن المغيرة بن شعبة ، قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهيل ، فقال : " يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين 

صحيح الترهيب و الترغيب رقم  2039

فقد حصر رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام الاسبال في المخيلة لذكره عقوبة عدم النظر و لم يفرقه لسفيان رضي الله عنه   و كذلك حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :" الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة ، من جر شيئا خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " . رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف ، و أبو داود (4094) والنسائي (8/208) وابن ماجة (3576) وغيرهم من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد .

فهذا صريح ان الاسبال اريد به الخيلاء  و الا فاي كعبين في العمامة !!!!! فلا يوجد تفريق انما هو اطالة الثوب على المعتاد


ادن خلاصة القول ان الاسبال مقيد بالخيلاء بدليل صريح الاحاديث الكثيرة المتوافرة اما الكعبين فليستا داخلتين في الوعيد لصراحة الاحاديث ايضا  و الجر منهي عنده لانه يستلزم الخيلاء و ينجس به اما ما كان من اسبال ليس فيه جر و لا خروج عن عادة القوم فظاهر الاحاديث تجيزه و هذا فعل الصحابة شاهد على ذلك فازارهم  يبلغ الكعبين و ليس فوق الكعبين 

لم يذم الا جر الثوب و هذا ما هو موجود في اغلب الاحاديث فلو تتبعتم الاحاديث لوجدتم فيها جر و ما ذكر الاسبال الا قرن بجر او بخيلاء و هذا في كل الوقائع  المروية عن الصحابة  و منه نستنتج ان من ذهب الى التفريق  بين الخيلاء و الاسبال قد اخطأ و فرق بين  ما لم تفرقه احاديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام الصريحة بربط الاسبال بالمخيلة  و  من حرم الاسبال للكعبين فقد اخطأ ايضا لصراحة حديث البخاري ان الصحابة كانوا يسبلون الى الكعبين و عبد الله بن العباس كان يمس ازاره ظهر رجله و رفعه لرسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و هذا دليل قوي 

و منه يتبين قوة مذهب جمهور السلف و العلماء في المسألة بل هو راجح ظاهر و من فرق بين الاسبال والخيلاء قوله ضعيف جدا

ادن لا حرج في الاسبال للكعبين مادام لم يخالف عادة القوم و هذا ما تدل عليه الاحاديث و لكن يتحرز الانسان فيرفعهما قليلا هو الافضل و الله اعلم و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## القضاعي

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أيها الأخ التقرتي .
وسامحني الله وإياك ولا أدري إما أنك لم تفهم من لفظي مقصودي , أو فهمت ولم تستطع رده بعلم وحلم .
فأنا لم أتقول عليك شيئاً !
فأنت الذي تقول أن النهي عن مطلق الاسبال يفيد النهي عن الخيلاء أي أن مجرد الاسبال مخيلة ثم قيدته بأن هذا الفهم هو فهم تلك العصبة الناجية محمد وأصحابه صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه وعلى آله وصحبه .
ثم عطفت بقولك بأن هذا الفهم غير مراد لنا ؟!
ما الدليل ؟
عقلي بحت وليس لك سلف في ذلك من أهل العلم وإن زعمت .
فالشوكاني والنووي وابن تيمية - في قول - وغيرهم ممن قالوا أن علة النهي الخيلاء , لم يقولوا بأن العلة هي مجرد الاسبال بل هم ينفون هذا , وإلا لوجدتهم يلتزمون عدم الحمل وهذا واضح ولا أدري كيف تغفل عنه .
وأرجو أن تهدى ولا تنفعل وأن تحيطني بحلمك , فلعلنا نخرج معك بفائدة .
والآن هذه نقطتي الأولى المستدركة عليك في كلامي السابق ولتقريرها بوضوح من لفظك أسال هذا السؤال ولعلك تجيب بلفظ مختصر ثم تذكر دليك عليه ومن سبقك بهذا .
السؤال : أنت تقول أن مجرد الاسبال هو خيلاء كما هو فهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واصحابه ولكنه ليس كذلك في عصرنا , هل فهمي هذا عنك صحيح ؟
=======================
النقط الثانية المستدركة عليك من كلامي السابق :
أنت تزعم بأن عقوبة جر اللباس للخيلاء وعقوبة من جعل لباسه تحت الكعبين واحدة ولا تفرق بين قوله (( لا ينظر الله إليه )) وقوله (( في النار )) ؟
وتستدل بحديث في المسند ينص على أن من جر ثوبه خيلاء وطئ به في النار , فتقول في هذا دليل بأن (( عدم النظر إليه من قبل الله جل شأنه )) و (( وطئه بثوبه النار )) لا اختلاف بينهما !!
فرددت عليك بأن الفرق موجود لأن العقوبة عندي وغيري من أهل العلم مختلفتين ولا يلزم من الوعيد بالنار عدن النظر من الجبار جل شأنه , والعكس هو الصحيح أنه يلزم من عدم النظر لصاحب هذا الجرم أن يدخل النار .
تنبيه : زعمت بأني أقول بأن كل عاصي لا ينظر الله إليه !
وهذا غير صحيح وإن وجدته في كلامي الرجاء بيان موضعه وإلا تنبه لهذا التقول منك عليّ سامحك الباري جل شأنه .
==========================
النقطة الثالثة المستدركة عليك في كلامي السابق :
أنك تقر بأن الاسبال غير الجر للخيلاء وهذا ما جاءت به النصوص , ولأجله مع اختلاف الحكم , منع المانعون من حمل المطلق على المقيد .
وأنت تقر بالأول وتخالف في الثاني وهذا تناقض وسببه أنك بنيت حكمك على اختلاف العصور بدون دليل على التفريق بين العصور !!
==================
وحتى تفهم عني مذهبي أقول : مجرد الاسبال ذريعة للخيلاء , ولا أختلف معك بأن علة النهي في المسألة ككل هي (( الخيلاء )) ولكن الشارع الحكيم لم يقصر التحريم على الغاية وهي الخيلاء ولكنه حرم كذلك الذريعة التي تؤدي إلى تلك الجريمة العظيمة وهذا مطّرد في أمثال هذا الحكم ففي النهي عن الزنا لم يقتصر الشارع الحكيم عن النهي عن فعل الزنا ولكنه قال جل شأنه { ولا تقربوا الزنا )) فنهى عن المقاربة لهذا الجرم كما نهى عن فعله , والمقاربة هي الذرائع الموقعة في الزنا مثل النظر والسمع وغير ذلك .
وكذلك في الاسبال لما علق العلة بالخيلاء , منع عن مظنتها وهو مطلق الاسبال , ولأن الحكم بالخيلاء صعب المنال فجعل مطلق الاسبال علامة عليه , فإن وجد الاسبال وجد الانكار .
ولا أقول بأن كل اسبال هو خيلاء , ليس لأن العقل يقول بذلك كما تفعل أنت وغيرك , ولكني أقول ذلك لأن الشريعة بينت لنا أن الاسبال للضرورة والحاجة ليس من الخيلاء كما جر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رداءه في حادثة الكسوف وكما قد يحتاجه من هو حمش الساقين وكما قد يقع فيه من لم يقصد ذلك كأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه , والله الموفق .
وأرجو منك أخي الكريم مناقشتي بعيداً عن أسلوب اتهامي بمعاداة أهل العلم , فانتقادي لك ولكلامك لا يلزم منه انتقاد لأهل العلم , والرجاء عدم الاكثار من رص الكلام في غير المباحث المطروحة فإن احتاجت منك للتدليل سوف أطلب منك ذلك , فحاول أن تقتصر على إيراد مذهبك مع الاشارة للدليل دون نقله حتى لا نتشتت ولا نخرج بفائدة , وفقني الله وإياك .

----------


## التقرتي

الى الاخ القضاعي اجابتك في المشاركات السابقة فاظنك لم تفهم مما قلته شيئا

انظر المشاركة الاخيرة 

اما بالنسبة لي فقد تبين لي مذهب الجمهور و الخصه لك

كل الاحاديث الواردة عن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام تدور على الخيلاء و لا اختلاف في العقوبة يعني ان عدم النظر يستلزم النار هذا ما قصدناه و لم نقل ان عدم النظر هو التعذيب بالنار انما قلنا ان العقوبة لنفس جنس العمل لانه اصلا الاسبال المذكور في الاحاديث هو للخيلاء و هذا ما فهمه كل الصحابة كما وضحنا و لا ادري من اين فهمت اني افرق بين الاسبال و الخيلاء في الاحاديث و انما اذكر التفريق حسب مذهب المعاصرين لتبيان خطأ تفريقهم و ان فهمت جيدا فانت توافقني الرأي ان العلة هي الخيلاء و ان الاسبال المذكور في الاحاديث و منها ما تحت الكعبين في النار هو الاسبال للخيلاء فارجع الى مشاركاتي 

اما استدلالي بحديث وطئه في النار لا استدل به كي اقول ان النظر هو التعذيب بالنار انما استدل به لنقض مذهب من فرق بين الحكمين و قال بعدم التقييد  و ذلك لتبيان ان قاعدة المطلق و المقيد غير مطردة فاختلاف الحكم لا يستلزم ان لا نقيد فكل حديث ذكر فيه جانب من العقوبة لا غير لان هنا المعصية واحدة و هي الخيلاء لكن كل حديث ذكر جزء ا من العقوبة و هذا ما اردت التنبيه اليه فلا يعني ان هناك حكمين اننا لا نقيد فذكر جزء من الحكم لا يعني اختلاف السبب هذا ما قصدته
  انما احاديث روت المآل النهائي و هو النار و الاخرى روت عدم النظر و الجمع يقول ان  كلتيهما عقوبتان للمسبل خيلاء

 اما قولك ان الاسبال حرم للذريعة فقد وافقتك فيه  الا ان الذريعة انتفت في زماننا بل انتفت في زمن ايوب السختياني و هو سابق لي في القول بتغير العادة

اما مظنة المخيلة فنحن نحرمها لكن لا نجزم ان الاسبال المعاصر منها  لانه من وافق عادة قومه فلا مخيلة في لباسه و هذا غير الزنا الذي هو فاحشة اصلا فاستدلالك بالزنا قياس مع الفارق لان الزنا محرم في ذاته اما الاسبال فمحرم منه ما هو للخيلاء ادن الاصل ان تحرم ما يؤدي للخيلاء و ليس الاسبال فكما لا تقرب الزنا لا تقرب الخيلاء هذا ما نستفيد من قولك و هذا لا يعني انه من اسبل فهو يريد الخيلاء لانه لو كان يلبس لباس قومه فكيف تستطيع ان تظن انه يختال !!!!

هنا بيت القصيد  على كل حال الاحاديث الصحيحة ترد على هذا 

اما التفريق بين المسبل للخيلاء في الاحاديث فهذا خطأ و يرد عليه بهذا الحديث 

هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور

اما التحريم مطلقا فنرد عليه بهذا الحديث 

روى البخاري في جامعه الصحيح في باب نوم الرجال في المسجد (442) ، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :" رأيت سبعين من أصحاب الصفة ما منهم رجل عليه رداء ، إما إزار وإما كساء ، قد ربطوا في أعناقهم فمنها ما يبلغ نصف الساقين ومنها ما يبلغ الكعبين ، فيجمعه بيده كراهية أن ترى عورته "

و هذا ما جعلنا نقول ان من قان ان الاسبال ذريعة فعمل الصحابة و اقرار ابي هريرة راوي حديث الاسبال يرد عليه فهاهم سبعون من الصحابة منهم من ازاره يبلغ الكعبين فكيف نحرم و نقول لا بد ان تكون فوق  الكعبين  و من اسبل للكعبين فهي من الكبائر !!! هل هؤلاء يأتون كبيرة  و هم سبعون بين مسبل للكعبين و اخر موافق له لا ينكر عليه 

و هذا الحديث روى أبو داود (4096) و ابن أبي شيبة (24831) و البيهقي في الشعب (6147) عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238)

فاعد جمع اوراقك فقولك يناقض الاحاديث المذكورة و قبل ان تجيب حاول ان تنظر في هذه الاحاديث بالذات و ان توجهها حسب التحريم المطلق للاسبال ان استطعت



و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

اضيف هذا الدليل الجديد للاخوة و كل يوم يزداد يقيني بصحة مذهب الجمهور ان الاسبال الوارد في الاحاديث كله للخيلاء و ان اختيار الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام للثياب فوق الكعبين هو اختيار الافضل لاصحابه كما تدل عليه الاحاديث لانه صح انه من الصحابة من كان ازاره يبلغ الكعبين و كل الصحابة كانوا ينكرون جر الثياب و لم يرد انكار على مسبل للكعبين او بين الكعبين و الشراك !!!!!!

الدليل الجديد و الذي غفلنا عنه ما هو تعريف الاسبال !!!

قال في لساب العرب: و أسبل ازاره ارخاه و امرأة مسبل اسبلت ذيلها يقال اسبل فلان ثيابه اذا طولها و أرسلها إلى الارض و في الحديث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة و لا ينظر إليهم و لا يزكيهم قال و قلت من هم خابوا و خسروا ? فأعادها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ثلاث مرات المسبل و المنان و المنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب .

قال ابن الإعرابي و غيره المسبل الذي يطول ثوبه و يرسله إلى الارض إذا مشى  و إنما يفعل ذلك كبرا و إختيالا  اهــ


فانظروا اولا انه عرف الاسبال بارسال الثوب الى الارض و ليس الى الكعبين و من فهم انه الى الكعبين ربما فهما من بعض الاحاديث و غفل عن اخرى و لكن الظاهر انه ليس من كلام العرب كما هو في لسان العرب و انما العرب تذكره لمن ارسل ثوبه للارض اي يجره و هذا ما يدل عليه قول عمر بن الخطاب فانه انقى لثوبك و اتقى لربك و منه يفهم منه ان نهيه ان يمس الارض و لذلك قرن ذلك رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام بالنقاء


 و كما قلنا سابقا احاديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام في قوله للصحابة هو الاخد بالافضل و هو التشمير و هذا ما تمتدحه العرب و كلها فيها ذم للجر و كما ذكرنا ثبت عن بعض الصحابة اسبال لغاية الكعبين 


و من كل هذا نستنتج ان المنهي عنه فعلا هو جر الثوب  اما  حد الثياب فوق الكعبين فهو الافضل و لا دخل للكعبين في التحريم و هذا ما نفهمه من قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام ما تحت الكعبين في النار اذ لم يذكر الكعبين في النار انما ما تحتهما و فعل الصحابة يؤكد ذلك من حديث ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه انه رأى سبعين من الصحابة و منهم من ازاره يبلغ الكعبين

تبقى مسألة استيفاء الكعبين و هل يباح ما بين الكعب و الشراك  ?

اما استيفاء الكعبين فالظاهر من حديث عبد الله بن عباس : أبو داود (4096) و ابن أبي شيبة (24831) و البيهقي في الشعب (6147) عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238)

انه  جائز فعمل عبد الله بن العباس يرفعه للرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام و كذلك من حديث ابي بكر ان ازاره يسترخي فاين حد هذا الازار الذي اذا استرخى جر في الارض !!! لو كان لنصف الساق لما مس الارض اذا استرخى.


لان الحديث عن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال:" من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر اللَّه إليه يوم القيامة ، فقال أبو بكر: يا رسول اللَّهِ إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده . فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء.


فلا يسترخي ازار لهذا الحد الا اذا كان قريبا من الكعبين فاجابه رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام انك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء

و من كل هذا يتبين لي ان المنهي عنه في الاحاديث هو لمس الازار الارض لان جره في الارض فيه خيلاء حتما اذ لا حاجة لجر ازار في الارض و هذا الظاهر من حديث زرارة 

فقد روى الامام احمد في مسنده عن عمرو بن الشريد ، عن أبيه ، أو عن يعقوب بن عاصم ، أنه سمع الشريد يقول : أبصر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يجر إزاره ، فأسرع إليه ، أو هرول ، فقال : " ارفع إزارك واتق الله " قال : إني أحنف تصطك ركبتاي ، فقال : " ارفع إزارك ، فإن كل خلق الله عز وجل حسن " فما رئي ذلك الرجل بعد إلا إزاره يصيب أنصاف ساقيه أو إلى أنصاف ساقيه
حديث الشريد بن سويد الثقفي  حديث:‏19066‏ 
صحيح الجامع 902


و هذه الرواية تؤكد ان الاسبال عند العرب هو جر الازار و لذلك قرن بالخيلاء و هذا ظاهر 

فان انعدم الجر و رفع الثوب قليلا اتقاءا للنجاسة و كان بعادة القوم فقد خرجنا من كل هذا فلا نجاسة و لا خيلاء و لا جر للثوب 


اذن الظاهر من كل الاحاديث التي فحصناها ان علة التحريم في الخيلاء و ان الاسبال ارسال الثوب للارض فان رفع عن الارض ذهبت العلة و هذا ما رواه بن هريرة عن الصحابة و كان رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام يختار الافضل لهم و هو رفعها عن الكعبين فمنهم من ضرب له اثنا عشرة اصابع تحت الركبة و هذا لعمروا بن زرارة و منهم من حدها له بفوق الكعبين و منهم من حدها له الى الكعبين كجابر بن سليم رضي الله  في رواية احمد و رخص لابي بكر لانه يتعاهد ثوبه فاختلاف التحديد من صحابي لاخر مع رواية بن عباس نفهم منها ان المحرم هو ما يلمس الارض او يقترب منها كثيرا اما ما لمس ظهر القدم و جاور الكعب فظاهره الجواز و فعل الصحابة يثبت ذلك و لو تأملتم انكارهم على المسبلين لوجدتم فيها جر للثياب 

و  من هنا جمعنا كل الاحاديث في الباب و لم نترك منها شيئا  على عكس من قال بالتحريم و التفريق في الاحاديث بين الخيلاء و الاسبال و فهم الاسبال بايصال الثياب للكعبين فهو لم يعمل بكثير من الاحاديث و ردها كحديث بن هريرة في ازار الصحابة و حديث جابر بن سليم رضي الله عنهما و كذلك حديث عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما و كثير من الاحاديث الاخرى  

و يعضض ذلك انتشار اللباس للكعبين في هذا الزمان فقد قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام في حديث البخاري من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف".

فها هو النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام يتنبؤ بلبس الحرير و شرب الخمر و المعازف اما الاسبال المنهي عنه في الحديث فهو من اكبرالكبائر لان به خيلاء و لو كان ما نراه اليوم اسبالا منهي عنه لكنا نقلنا انتشاره عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام فهو اكبر من لبس الحرير و غيرها  و قد تنبأ بالكاسيات العاريات و غيرها من الامور التي نلاحظها اليوم.


و كلام جمهور العلماء و السلف يدل على كل هذا فهم جامعون للسنة و منهم الامام احمد فقد فهموها جيدا و لذلك ذهبوا هذا المذهب بين جواز و كراهة فلله ذرهم و كم نحن صغار امامهم و حقيقة ان كل محدث فقيه و لا اتصور فقيها ليس بمحدث و الله الموفق للصواب و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## التقرتي

اضيف مشاركة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع لكن انا ابحث حاليا في قضاء الصلاة للعامد و عندي ادلة كثيرة تثبت صحة ما ذهب  اليه الجمهور من ان العامد يلزمه قضاء صلاته لكن تنقصني رسالة واحدة فان تفضل احد الاخوة و ارسلها الي و عنوان الرسالة

النصوص الشرعية الثابتة في قضاء الصلوات الفائتة للشيخ نسيب الرفاعي رحمه لله


كذلك انوي فتح مواضيع لمناقشة اصول مذهب العلامة المجتهد المطلق المحدث الشيخ ناصر الدين الالباني  رحمه الله و خاصة التركيز على فتاوي الشيخ و نقضه للاجماعات بصحة الاحاديث فيا ريت اخ يساعدنا في هذه القضية ما هي مراتب الاجماع عند الشيخ و متى يكون الاجماع مقدوح عنده


و الشيخ العلامة اعتبره صاحب مذهب جديد قائم باصوله غير المذاهب الخمسة المتعارف عليها و السادسة ان زدنا الهادوية 

ارجوا ان تكون الردود على الخاص في هذا الموضوع كي لا نخلطه مع موضوعنا الاسبال

انتظروا قريبا كل هذه المواضيع بارك الله فيكم و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## التقرتي

ازيد هذا التعقيب لاني وقعت على شعر نقله بن عبد البر للعرب قديما نفهم منه معنى التشمير عندهم 

قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في "الاستذكار"[52]، قال متمم بن نويرة في مدح ورثاء مالك أخيه: 


     تراه كنصل السيف يهتز للندى            وليس على الكعبين من ثوبه فضل 

وقال العجير السلولي: 




وقال العجير السلولي: 

 و كنتُ إذا داعٍ دعا لمضـوفة            أشمر حتى يَنْصُفَ  السَّاقَ مئزري 

يا حبذا لو احد الاخوة نظر في شعر العرب الجاهلي ربما وقفنا على معنى الاسبال عندهم لان قول بن العربي  وَحَاصِلُهُ أَنَّ الْإِسْبَالَ يَسْتَلْزِمُ جَرَّ الثَّوْبِ وَجَرُّ الثَّوْبِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْخُيَلَاءَ وَلَوْ لَمْ يَقْصِدْهُ اللَّابِسُ !!!!

فابن العربي يعرف الاسبال بجر الثوب

----------


## القضاعي

> اما قولك ان الاسبال حرم للذريعة فقد وافقتك فيه  الا ان الذريعة انتفت في زماننا بل انتفت في زمن ايوب السختياني و هو سابق لي في القول بتغير العادة


الأخ التقريتي فقه الله لهداه .
أولاً : هات الدليل على انتفاء الذريعة في هذا العصر فضلاً وتكرماً .
ثانياً : ليس كل الاحاديث مقيدة بالخيلاء فقوله (( ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار )) ليس مقيداً بالخيلاء ولكن للذريعة ولا يحمل هذا الإطلاق على الخيلاء لأن الإطلاق هنا مراد بذاته وعقوبته أخف من الجر للخيلاء .
ثالثاً : لا تساوي بين من يجعل لباسه تحت الكعب إلى ما دون الأرض , وبين من يجعله يُجر ملامساً للأرض فانتبه ولا تجمع بين ما فرّق الشارع , فحديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه صريح في هذا التفريق وحاشاه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتكلم بما هو عبث , فلا تجد لفظ زائد في الخطاب النبوي إلا لفائدة .
رابعاً : حديث أهل الصفة خارج النزاع وفعلهم موافق للمشروع فلباسهم حسب الوصف إلى الكعبين وليس تحتهما .
خامساً : حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما معارض بأحاديث غيره الصريحة في بيان لباس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , أو يحمل على أن الإرتخاء في الإمام وارتفاع الإزار من الخلف مانع لإسبال الثوب من باقي الجوانب فخرج فعله عن النهي , وقد يقال أن هذا فهمه وهو معارض بغيره من الصحابة الكرام .
سادساً : معنى الاسبال في اللغة : إرخاء الثوب فقط وليس فيه جره على الأرض , وإنما المسبل في اللغة : هو الذي يطول ثوبه ويرسله إلى الأرض إذا مشى ونص ابن الأعرابي على أنه يفعله خيلاء .
فيتبين لنا الفرق بين معنى الاسبال والمسبل الذي هو المختال وهو صاحب عقوبة عدم النظر من الجليل عز شأنه لذلك , والتغاير في الالفاظ دال على أن مقصود الشارع النهي عن الأمرين (( الجر , والإرخاء إلى تحت الكعبين )) وفي هذا دليل على أن الخطاب النبوي محكم وجامع , فهو نص على الإطلاق بلفظ لم يدخله التقييد وهو ( ما تحت الكعبين ) , ونص على الفعل الأخر وهو الجر واضافه إلى للخيلاء , فهذا يدل على أن اللفظين مرادين للشارع الحكيم .
سابعاً : تقول ## بأن الجر للخيلاء يكون محرماً , وأما ما تحت الكعبين لا يدخل في التحريم , وهذا يلزمك بأن جر اللباس على الأرض ليس محرماً إلا أن نتيقن أنه للخيلاء !
وهذا تكليف بما لا يطاق , ولن نستطيع بيان الصفات التي تكون للخيلاء والتي تكون لغير الخيلاء ويستطيع فهمها الخاصة والعامة .
وأما الشارع الحكيم كما أنه جعل الرخصة في قصر الصلاة لعلة المشقة ولكنه علق الحكم بالسفر لانضباطه للعامة والخاصة .
كذلك في الاسبال نص على أن العلة للتحريم هي الخيلاء , ولكنه علق الحكم بإرخاء الثوب إلى تحت الكعبين لانضباطه للعامة والخاصة .
والخيلاء في نفسها محرمة بالاستقلال , ولو كان ثوب صاحبها إلى ركبتيه , فما الفائدة من ذكر اللباس والكعبين والجر وغير ذلك فهل هذا من العبث ؟!!
حاشا الخطاب النبوي من ذلك ### .والله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

لم تأتي بما هو جديد 

انتفاء الذريعة ثابت فعندنا في المغرب العربي مئة مليون انسان و اكثر من ثلاث ارباعهم لا يقصرون الثياب ابا عن جد فان كنت تعتقد انهم سمعوا بالخيلاء اصلا في الثياب او انهم اسبلوا للخيلاء فليس عندي ما ازيده لك عن هذا فهذا قول من يقول للنهار هذا ليل و لا احتاج لمناقشتك في هذا اصلا 


اما قو لك ان الاحاديث ليست مقيدة بالخيلاء فقد اجبناك بالمنطوق من الحديث الصحيح 
هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور

و لحد الان لم ترد كلما قلته كلام عام فالزمك باخد هذا الحديث و ان تبين لي الفرق فيه بين ما تحت القدم و الخيلاء ان استطعت 


ثلاثا ما قلته لا تساوي بين من يجعل ثيابه تحت الكعب و بين من يجره فاظنك لم تفهمني فجر الثياب حرام لان اقل ما فيه عدم النقاء و ليس من عادة القوم فمن جره لا قصد له غير الخيلاء و ان ادعى غير ذلك لكن هذا عكس من يسبل للكعبين او بين الكعب و الشراك و هنا بيت القصيد لان عادة القوم هذا اللباس و ربما هي ليست العادة عندكم فربما هناك ذريعة عندكم لكن المسلمين ليسوا بلدك فقط هناك مليار مسلم و ما هو ذريعة عندك عندنا ليست كذلك 

رابعا  حديث اهل الصفة ليس خارجا عن النزاع فان هناك من يحرم الكعبين ايضا اما حديث عبد الله بن العباس فواضح و لن تخرج منه بتأويلاتك فما لمس حاشية ظهر القدم فهو تحت الكعبين لان حاشية القدم تحت الكعب مهما فعلت من تأويلاتك ولا تدعي انه من فهم عبد الله بن العباس فقد صرح برؤية رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام كذلك فكل ما قلته مجرد تأويل فيه و لا يصح منه شيئ
انما انت تريد نصر مذهبك بتأويلك فانظر للحق و ليس للمذهب 

سادسا ما فرقت به بين الحكمين فجوابه في اولا اما قولك وإنما المسبل في اللغة : هو الذي يطول ثوبه ويرسله إلى الأرض إذا مشى!!   فهذه اذا مشى من اين اتيت بها !!!!

بل التعريف واضح من لسان العرب :

يقال اسبل فلان ثيابه اذا طولها و أرسلها إلى الارض.

الى الارض و ليس الى الكعبين فاقل ما في هذا التعريف ان الثياب تصل للقدم 


اما  قولك في الالفاظ دال على أن مقصود الشارع النهي عن الأمرين (( الجر , والإرخاء إلى تحت الكعبين )) وفي هذا دليل على أن الخطاب النبوي محكم وجامع , فهو نص على الإطلاق بلفظ لم يدخله التقييد وهو ( ما تحت الكعبين ).

فانظر الى ما صرح به عبد الله بن العباس في قوله رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة.  و هذا كافي لتقييد ما تحت الكعبين بما يلمس الارض و كل الوقائع المروية فيها لمس الثياب للارض  اما قولك الفاظ الارخاء فارجع للروايات المختلفة لنفس الواقعة هناك من يرويها ارتخاء و هناك من يرويها جر و هذا يعني ان اللفظين متساويين عند العرب و يؤكد ذلك ما قاله المؤلف في لسان العرب فاللفظ المذكور من رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام هو الجر !!! لكن الارتخاء مروي من الرواة و هناك من يروي جرا ايضا و هذا ما يؤكد ما نقوله

سابعا قولك: تقول هداك الله بأن الجر للخيلاء يكون محرماً , وأما ما تحت الكعبين لا يدخل في التحريم , وهذا يلزمك بأن جر اللباس على الأرض ليس محرماً إلا أن نتيقن أنه للخيلاء !


ما قلناه ان ما تحت الكعب و لم يلمس الارض فجائز لوضوح حديث عبد الله بن العباس اما جر اللباس فحرام قطعا لانه ليس من عادة القوم اولا و فيه خيلاء قطعا  فمن هاذا الذي يجر ذيله وراءه و ليس للخيلاء !!!!  تبذير للقماش و لم يفعله قومه و نجاسة و لكن هذا منتف في من اسبل تحت الكعبين و فوق شراك القدم فهذا مشهور بين الناس و لا خيلاء فيه و واضح من حديث عبد الله بن العباس و حديث عبد الله بن مسعود و كل الوقائع التي فيه رجل مسبل نجد انه من رواية او اخرى صرح الراوي انه يجر  ثوبه و هذا يؤكد مذهبنا 

و قولك وهذا يلزمك بأن جر اللباس على الأرض ليس محرماً إلا أن نتيقن أنه للخيلاء  !! لا ادري من اين جاءك هذا الالزام فالامر واضح لا نقبل قول من قال لا اجره للخيلاء لانه خرج عن عادة القوم و هذا زيادة فعل لا حاجة لها اما من لبس كقومه فاين الخيلاء في ذلك هو لم يطل ثوبه لبس ما لبسه قومه افيختال على قومه بلباسهم !!!!! هداك الله 

اما قولك وأما الشارع الحكيم كما أنه جعل الرخصة في قصر الصلاة لعلة المشقة ولكنه علق الحكم بالسفر لانضباطه للعامة والخاصة .
كذلك في الاسبال نص على أن العلة للتحريم هي الخيلاء , ولكنه علق الحكم بإرخاء الثوب إلى تحت الكعبين لانضباطه للعامة والخاصة .!!! فمردود لان قيد الخيلاء منطوق و القيد المنطوق لا مجال من التخلص منه و تعليق الحكم بالارتخاء لم يرد باللفظ في الاحاديث اين وجدته في غير فعل ابي بكر الصديق و لم يقيد التحريم به !!!!  فلو كان كذلك هل يلبس عبد الله بن مسعود و عبد الله بن العباس ذلك اللباس و هما من اقرب الناس لرسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام !!!!!  انت تخلط بين الحكمة و العلة و نحن قلنا ان الخيلاء علة و لم نقل حكمة و العلة منطوقة بدليل الاحاديث و الحكم يدور مع علته


اما قولك والخيلاء في نفسها محرمة بالاستقلال , ولو كان ثوب صاحبها إلى ركبتيه , فما الفائدة من ذكر اللباس والكعبين والجر وغير ذلك فهل هذا من العبث ؟!!

الفائدة من ذكر اللباس لانه الظاهر امام الناس فهو من باب التشديد كقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام في ثوب الشهرة :بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال في حديث شريك: يرفعه قال: (من لبس ثوب شهرة ألبسه الله يوم القيامة ثوباً مثله، زاد عن أبي عوانة: ثم تلهب فيه النار)

فما الفائدة من ذكر ثوب الشهرة و الخيلاء محرمة بعينها !!!!! انما خصص اللباس لانه من زينة الناس و اصله الاباحة الشرعية فجاءت السنة كي تخصص ما يحرم منه 


ادن خلاصة القول لم تأتي بجديد فالاحاديث ترد عن كل ما قلته و كل ما قلته ليس فيه دراسة للاحاديث الصحيحة التي اتينا بها و لا يمكن تأويلها و اعيد كتابتها لك

حديث عبد الله بن عباس : أبو داود (4096) و ابن أبي شيبة (24831) و البيهقي في الشعب (6147) عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238)

الحديث عن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال:" من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر اللَّه إليه يوم القيامة ، فقال أبو بكر: يا رسول اللَّهِ إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده . فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء

جابر بن سليم الهجيمي ، رضي الله عنه قال : لقيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض طرق المدينة وعليه إزار من قطن منتشر الحاشية قلت : عليك السلام يا محمد أو يا رسول الله فقال : " عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم " أي هكذا فقل قال : فسألته عن الإزار فأقنع ظهره وأخذ بمعظم ساقه فقال : " هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور " " هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه

روى البخاري في جامعه الصحيح في باب نوم الرجال في المسجد (442) ، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :" رأيت سبعين من أصحاب الصفة ما منهم رجل عليه رداء ، إما إزار وإما كساء ، قد ربطوا في أعناقهم فمنها ما يبلغ نصف الساقين ومنها ما يبلغ الكعبين ، فيجمعه بيده كراهية أن ترى عورته "


و اقل ما في هذه الاحاديث ان الصحابة كانوا يلبسون ثيابا تغطي الكعبين  ادن حتى من قال بتحريم اللباس عند الكعبين فقوله مخلاف لصريح الاحاديث فاقل ما في الامر الجواز و تغطية الكعبين و الله اعلم و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

جزاكم الله خيرا . حديث ( إزرة المؤمن ..) الذي جمع فيه بين الأمرين  في  سنده اختلاف ، وقد رجح محقق (أطراف الموطأ ) أن الاضطراب  وقع فيه من جهة العلاء . والله أعلم

----------


## التقرتي

> جزاكم الله خيرا . حديث ( إزرة المؤمن ..) الذي جمع فيه بين الأمرين  في  سنده اختلاف ، وقد رجح محقق (أطراف الموطأ ) أن الاضطراب  وقع فيه من جهة العلاء . والله أعلم


نعم اخي أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر فهذا ما وجدته في تخريج هذا الحديث ان الروايات مضطربة بين واو و بدون واو و الاصح عندك مالك بدون واو و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم  رحمة الله و بركاته

نواصل نقل ادلة الجمهور ان الاسبال محرم ان اريد به الخيلاء فقط


مسند أحمد بن حنبل  ء ومن مسند بني هاشم
 مسند أنس بن مالك رضي الله تعالى عنه ء حديث:‏13448‏ 
 حدثنا علي بن إسحاق ، أخبرنا عبد الله يعني ابن المبارك ، حدثنا حميد ، عن أنس ، قال : قال : ء كأنه يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ء " الإزار إلى نصف الساق " ، فشق عليهم ، فقال : " أو إلى الكعبين ، ولا خير في أسفل من ذلك

صحيح الجامع 2769

شعب الإيمان للبيهقي  ء التاسع والثلاثون من شعب الإيمان
 فصل في موضع الإزار ء حديث:‏5855‏ 
 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد المقرئ ، أنا الحسن بن محمد بن إسحاق ، ثنا يوسف بن يعقوب ، ثنا أبو الربيع ، ثنا أبو شهاب ، عن حميد الطويل ، عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الإزار إلى نصف الساق فشق ذلك على الناس أو الكعبين ولا خير فيما جاوز الكعبين

صحيح الجامع 2769  


في كلتا الحديثين ذكر الى الكعبين و هذا دليل ان الكعبين لم يلحقهما التحريم

المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم  ء كتاب البيوع
 وأما حديث إسماعيل بن جعفر بن أبي كثير ء حديث:‏2098‏ 
 حدثنا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل بن محمد بن إسماعيل الفقيه ، بالري ، حدثنا محمد بن الفرج الأزرق ، حدثنا أبو النضر هاشم بن القاسم ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الرازي ، عن يزيد بن أبي مالك ، حدثنا أبو سباع ، قال : اشتريت ناقة من دار واثلة بن الأسقع فلما خرجت بها أدركني واثلة وهو يجر إزاره ، فقال : يا عبد الله اشتريت ؟ قلت : نعم ، قال : بين لك ما فيها ؟ قلت : وما فيها ، إنها لسمينة ظاهرة الصحة ؟ قال : أردت بها سفرا أو أردت بها لحما ؟ قلت : أردت بها الحج . قال : فارتجعها . فقال صاحبها : ما أردت إلا هذا أصلحك الله تفسد علي . قال : فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لا يحل لأحد أن يبيع شيئا ، إلا بين ما فيه ، ولا يحل لمن علم ذلك إلا بينه " " هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه

 صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب حسن لغيره 1774 

فهذا الصحابي واثلة بن الأسقع يجر ازاره   هذا الجر لم يكن به خيلاء و جه الاستدلال انه ل لم يطل ثوبه لما استطاع جره 

سنن الدارمي  ء كتاب الصلاة
 باب : في بدء الأذان ء حديث:‏1218‏ 
 أخبرنا محمد بن حميد ، حدثنا سلمة ، حدثني محمد بن إسحاق ، قال : وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدمها ء قال أبو محمد : يعني المدينة ء إنما يجتمع إليه بالصلاة لحين مواقيتها بغير دعوة . فهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجعل بوقا كبوق اليهود الذين يدعون به لصلاتهم ، ثم كرهه . ثم أمر بالناقوس فنحت ليضرب به للمسلمين إلى الصلاة ، فبينما هم على ذلك إذ رأى عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه أخو الحارث بن الخزرج ، فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، إنه طاف بي الليلة طائف : مر بي رجل عليه ثوبان أخضران يحمل ناقوسا في يده ، فقلت : يا عبد الله ، أتبيع هذا الناقوس ؟ فقال : وما تصنع به ؟ قلت : ندعو به إلى الصلاة . قال : أفلا أدلك على خير من ذلك ؟ قلت : وما هو ؟ قال : تقول : الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، حي على الصلاة ، حي على الصلاة ، حي على الفلاح ، حي على الفلاح ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله . ثم استأخر غير كثير ، ثم قال : مثل ما قال ، وجعلها وترا ، إلا أنه قال : قد قامت الصلاة ، قد قامت الصلاة ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله . فلما أخبر بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إنها لرؤيا حق إن شاء الله ، فقم مع بلال فألقها عليه ، فإنه أندى صوتا منك " . فلما أذن بلال ، سمعها عمر بن الخطاب ، وهو في بيته ، فخرج إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يجر إزاره وهو يقول : يا نبي الله ، والذي بعثك بالحق لقد رأيت مثل ما رأى . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فلله الحمد ، فذاك أثبت " قال محمد بن حميد ، حدثنيه سلمة ، قال : حدثنيه محمد بن إسحاق ، قال : حدثني هذا الحديث محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي ، عن محمد بن عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه ، عن أبيه بهذا الحديث . أخبرنا محمد بن يحيى ، حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد ، قال : حدثنا أبي ، عن ابن إسحاق ، قال : حدثني محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي ، عن محمد بن عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه ، قال : حدثني أبي عبد الله بن زيد ، قال لما أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالناقوس فذكر نحوه *

مشكاة المصابيح 650 حسن


فها هو الصحابي يجر ثوبه و لم ينهه الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام و ذلك لان الواقعة لم تكن فيها خيلاء و لو كان مجرد الجر محرم لنهاه رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام

سنن أبي داود  ء كتاب الصلاة
 باب الإسبال في الصلاة ء حديث:‏547‏ 
 حدثنا زيد بن أخزم ، حدثنا أبو داود ، عن أبي عوانة ، عن عاصم ، عن أبي عثمان ، عن ابن مسعود ، قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام " ، قال أبو داود : روى هذا جماعة عن عاصم موقوفا على ابن مسعود ، منهم حماد بن سلمة ، وحماد بن زيد ، وأبو الأحوص ، وأبومعاوية *

صحيح ابي داود 637


ذكر رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام الخيلاء و هذا يدل ان الاسبال من دون خيلاء لا يبطل الصلاة من دليل المخالفة و الا فلماذا قيد الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام بالخيلاء هنا !

سنن ابن ماجه  ء كتاب إقامة الصلاة 
 باب فيمن سلم من ثنتين أو ثلاث ساهيا ء حديث:‏1211‏ 
 حدثنا محمد بن المثنى ، وأحمد بن ثابت الجحدري قال : حدثنا عبد الوهاب قال : حدثنا خالد الحذاء ، عن أبي قلابة ، عن أبي المهلب ، عن عمران بن الحصين ، قال : " سلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثلاث ركعات من العصر ، ثم قام فدخل الحجرة " فقام الخرباق ، رجل بسيط اليدين ، فنادى : يا رسول الله أقصرت الصلاة ؟ فخرج مغضبا يجر إزاره فسأل ، فأخبر ، " فصلى تلك الركعة التي كان ترك ، ثم سلم ، ثم سجد سجدتين ثم سلم "

صحيح سنن بن ماجة  1228


و وجه الاستدلال ان رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام جر ثيابه فلو كان مجرد الجر محرم لما فعله رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام 


السنن الكبرى للبيهقي  ء كتاب التفليس
 باب حلول الدين على الميت ء حديث:‏10538‏ 
 أخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري ، ثنا أبو طاهر المحمدآباذي ، ثنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ، ح وأخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يحيى بن عبد الجبار ببغداد , ثنا إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ، ثنا أحمد بن منصور ، قالا : ثنا عبد الرزاق ، أنبأ سفيان الثوري ، أخبرني أبي ، عن الشعبي ، حدثني سمعان بن مشنج ، عن سمرة ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى على جنازة ، فلما انصرف قال : " أها هنا من آل فلان أحد ؟ " فقال ذاك مرارا ، قال : فقام رجل يجر إزاره من مؤخر الناس ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أما إني لم أنوه باسمك إلا لخير ؛ إن فلانا ، لرجل منهم ، مأسور بدينه ، فلو رأيت أهله ومن يتحرون أمره قاموا فقضوا عنه " لفظ حديث البغدادي . وروي في حلول الدين على الميت عن ابن عمر مرفوعا ، وعن زيد بن ثابت موقوفا ، وكلاهما ضعيف *

صححه الشيخ الالباني احكام الجنائز 16

و وجه الاستدلال ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام  اقره في جره للثياب و ذلك لانه لم يقصد الخيلاء 

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  ء ومن مسند بني هاشم
 مسند عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ء حديث:‏4745‏ 
 حدثنا عبد الرزاق ، أخبرنا داود يعني ابن قيس ، عن زيد بن أسلم ، قال : أرسلني أبي إلى ابن عمر فقلت : أأدخل ؟ فعرف صوتي ، فقال : أي بني ، إذا أتيت إلى قوم فقل : السلام عليكم ، فإن ردوا عليك فقل : أأدخل ؟ قال : ثم رأى ابنه واقدا يجر إزاره فقال : ارفع إزارك ، فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء ، لم ينظر الله إليه " *

صحيح غاية المرام 90

و وجه الاستدلال ان عبد الله بن عمر ذكر الخيلاء بمجرد جره للثياب و هذا يدل انه لا فرق في احاديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام بين الاسبال و الخيلاء فيقد الاسبال بها 

الزهد لهناد بن السري  ء باب الكبر
 حديث:‏839‏ 
 حدثنا أبو معاوية ، عن عاصم الأحول ، عن أبي عثمان قال : رأى ابن مسعود رجلا عليه عباءتان قد اتزر بإحداهما وهو يجرها وارتدى بالأخرى , فقال : " من جر إزاره لا يجره إلا من الخيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام " *

رجاله ثقات


و وجه الاستدلال انه حصر بالخيلاء و لو كان التحريم مطلقا لما قال لا يجره الا من خيلاء

ادن كل هذه الاحاديث تدل ان مجرد الاسبال لا يلحقه التحريم انما التحريم عند مظنة الخيلاء او الخيلاء و مظنة الخيلاء منتفية في الاسبال بين الكعب و الشراك و الله اعلم و السلام عليكم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم

قال الشيخ الحويني روى ابن أبى شيبه فى كتاب المصنف عن خرشه بن الحر أن عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه رأى رجلاً وقد أطال إزاره فقال: أحائض أنت، فقال يأمير المؤمنين وهل يحيض الرجل؟ قال: نعم لما أسبلت إزارك؟ ـ لأن إسبال الإزار لا يكون الا للنساء ـ قال فأتى عمر بمشبط ـ أى مقص ـ وقص ما زاد عن الكعبين قال خرشه بن الحر: فكأنى أنظر إلى خيوط الإزار على عقبيه .

و لم نجد هذا الحديث في طبعات المصنف الحالية فربما طلع الشيخ على ما لم نطلع عليه

ان صح هذا الحديث فمنه فوائد 

ان الكعبين غير داخلتين في التحريم لان عمر بن الخطاب قص الثياب بعدهما

و قص الثياب بعد الكعبين دليل انه ترك بعض الثياب تستوفي الكعبين و هذا ما يدل عليه قول الراوي فكأنى أنظر إلى خيوط الإزار على عقبيه

فسقوط الخيوط على عقبيه دليل ان عمر بن الخطاب ترك الثياب تستوفي الكعبين و هذا ما يؤكد ما ذهبنا اليه ان المنع انما هو للجر و لمس الثياب للارض و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

نواصل نقل الادلة ان المسبل عند العرب و المقصود من الاحاديث النبوية هو الذي يجر ثيابه 
و ان الاسبال لغير الخيلاء قد انتفت منه العلة 

موطأ مالك   كتاب النكاح
 باب نكاح المتعة  حديث:‏1131‏ 
 وحدثني عن مالك ، عن ابن شهاب ، عن عروة بن الزبير أن خولة بنت حكيم دخلت على عمر بن الخطاب فقالت : إن ربيعة بن أمية استمتع بامرأة فحملت منه ، فخرج عمر بن الخطاب فزعا يجر رداءه ، فقال : " هذه المتعة . ولو كنت تقدمت فيها ، لرجمت "


فها هو عمر بن الخطاب يجر ثيابه و قد يقول قائل كان في حالة غضب فنقول له  ما جر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه رداءه الا لان رداءه طويل فقد اطاله ادن و المعلوم ان عمر بن الخطاب طويل القامة


سنن ابن ماجه  ء كتاب اللباس
 باب من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء حديث:‏3569‏ 
 حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة قال : حدثنا محمد بن بشر ، عن محمد بن عمرو ، عن أبي سلمة ، عن أبي هريرة قال : مر بأبي هريرة فتى من قريش يجر سبله ، فقال : يا ابن أخي إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء ، لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة

صحيح الترغيب 2037

فوجه الاستدلال ان ابا هريرة رضي الله عنه ذكر للشاب جر الثياب خيلاء و هذا يدل ان الصحابة كانوا يعتبرون الاسبال جر الثياب و يستدلون بلفظ الخيلاء و هذا دليل انه لا فرق بين الاسبال و و جر الثياب للخيلاء في الاحاديث النبوية بل هو شيئ واحد و كل الاحاديث جاءت تنهى عن الاسبال للخيلاء

مشكل الآثار للطحاوي   باب بيان مشكل ما روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه
 حديث:‏2968‏ 
 كما قد حدثنا أبو أمية قال : حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى العبسي قال : حدثنا شيبان ء يعني : النحوي عن الأعمش , عن سليمان بن مسهر , عن خرشة بن الحر , عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة , ولا يزكيهم , ولهم عذاب أليم : الذي لا يعطي شيئا إلا منة , والمسبل إزاره الذي يجر إزاره , والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الفاجر " قال : فذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث هؤلاء الثلاثة بما ذكرهم به فيه ثم وجدناه صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر ثلاثة أخر بذلك المعنى في حديث آخر . *


و الحديث رجاله لا بأس بهم

فقوله المسبل إزاره الذي يجر إزاره فسر الاسبال بجر الازار و هذا الظاهر من كل الاحاديث 


مسند أحمد بن حنبل   ومن مسند بني هاشم
 مسند عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ء حديث:‏4745‏ 
 حدثنا عبد الرزاق ، أخبرنا داود يعني ابن قيس ، عن زيد بن أسلم ، قال : أرسلني أبي إلى ابن عمر فقلت : أأدخل ؟ فعرف صوتي ، فقال : أي بني ، إذا أتيت إلى قوم فقل : السلام عليكم ، فإن ردوا عليك فقل : أأدخل ؟ قال : ثم رأى ابنه واقدا يجر إزاره فقال : ارفع إزارك ، فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء ، لم ينظر الله إليه " *

صحيح غاية المرام 90

فنهي بن عمر الشاب عن جر الازار و استدلاله بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام في حديث الخيلاء دليل على ان المنهي عنه هو الخيلاء و ما نهي عن الاسبال الا نمن اجل الخيلاء 


مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي  مسند عبد الله بن عمر
 حديث:‏5476‏ 
 حدثنا محمد بن بشار ، حدثني أبو عامر العقدي ، حدثنا أيوب بن ثابت المدني ، قال : سمعت خالد بن كيسان ، قال : كنت مع ابن عمر قاعدا فمر فتى يجر سبله فقال لي : ادع هذا ، ادع هذا . قال : فدعوته . قال : فقال له : ارفع إزارك . قال : فرفعه إلى فوق عقبه . فقال ابن عمر : " هكذا أزر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أو قال : هكذا أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نأتزر  " *

و رجاله ثقات  و خالد بن كيسان ذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقاث


و قوله رفعه فوق عقبيه و قول بن عمر رضي الله عنه  هكذا أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نأتزر دليل على ان لبس الثياب الى فوق العقب لا بأس به

سنن الترمذي  الجامع الصحيح  الذبائح
 أبواب اللباس  باب ما جاء في جر ذيول النساء
 حديث:‏1698‏ 
 حدثنا الحسن بن علي الخلال قال : حدثنا عبد الرزاق قال : أخبرنا معمر ، عن أيوب ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " " من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " " ، فقالت أم سلمة : فكيف يصنعن النساء بذيولهن ؟ قال : " " يرخين شبرا " " ، فقالت : إذا تنكشف أقدامهن ، قال : " " فيرخينه ذراعا ، لا يزدن عليه " " ، هذا حديث حسن صحيح *
صحيح الجامع 6188

قال الحويني إن إسبال الإزار فيه تشبه بالنساء كما فى حديث عمر عند النسائى وأبى داود وغيرهما (قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "من جر إزاره خيلا لا ينظر الله اليه يوم القيامة" قالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله فماذا تفعل النساء بذيولهن ؟ قال "يرخينه شبرا"  أى فوق الأصل أى الكعبين والكعبين هما العظم الناتىء فى أسفل الرجل فوق القدم هذا الأصل فالإرخاء الذى فى الحديث أى تطويل الإزار شبرا من بعد الكعبين - فقالت أم سلمة اذا تنكشف أقدامهن – برغم انه شبرا , على أن الشبر من الكعب أى انه قليل للتغطية – قال "يزدنه زراعا و لا يزدن " ) فأصل الحكم أن يكون الإزار مشدودا فوق الكعبين ثم رخص للنساء حتى لا تنكشف أقدامهمن لأن المرأة كما قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم "كلها عورة فإذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان" اذا الرجل الذى يرخى ذيله متشبه بالنساء و الأن نرى العكس تلبس المرأة لبس الرجل على السنة و يلبس الرجل لبس المرأة على السنة !!اهــ

قلت هدا وهم سامح الله الشيخ كيف يظن ان اصل الازار فوق الكعبين و ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام رخص للنساء الزيادة !!! ايظن ان رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام كان بآمر النساء رفع الثياب فوق الكعبين !!!!! ايأمر رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام النساء بكشف اقدامهم و الله يأمرهن بسترها !!!!


هذه زلة من الشيخ و انما الحديث فيه منع لجر الثياب و لذلك فهمت ام سلمة انه ان لم يكن للمرأة ذيل ستنكشف اقدامهن لذلك قالت  فكيف يصنعن النساء بذيولهن  !!! فانظروا بذيولهن و لم تقل مباشرة تنكشف اقدامهم و الذيل هو ما لمس الارض و ليس ما تحت الكعبين و هذا يدل ان النهي هو النهي عن جر الازار لذلك لما رخص لها رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام بشبر قالت تنكشف اقدامهن اي اذا مشين فرخص لها في ذراع 

و الحديث دليل واضح ان النهي عن الاسبال انما هو النهي عن جر الثياب و لذك قال بن العربي  وَحَاصِلُهُ أَنَّ الْإِسْبَالَ يَسْتَلْزِمُ جَرَّ الثَّوْبِ وَجَرُّ الثَّوْبِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْخُيَلَاءَ وَلَوْ لَمْ يَقْصِدْهُ اللَّابِسُ اهــ

فقد فهم ان الاسبال جر للثياب لا تحت القدمين فقط 

فائدة 
هذا الحديث دليل ان قدم المرأة عورة بعكس ما ذهبت اليه الحنفية من قياس القدم باليد و قولهم انها ليست بعورة و لا قياس مع نص.


و قد بوب البيهقي في سننه الكبرى بابا بعنوان  جماع أبواب لبس المصلي   باب كراهية إسبال الإزار في الصلاة

فهو يرى الكراهة في الاسبال ثم ساق هذا الحديث الضعيف 
 حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن بن فورك أنبأ عبد الله بن جعفر ، ثنا يونس بن حبيب ، ثنا أبو داود الطيالسي ، ثنا أبو عوانة ، وثابت أبو زيد ، عن عاصم الأحول ، عن أبي عثمان ، عن ابن مسعود رفعه أبو عوانة ولم يرفعه ثابت أنه رأى أعرابيا عليه شملة قد ذيلها وهو يصلي فقال : " إن الذي يجر ثوبه من الخيلاء في الصلاة ليس من الله في حل ولا حرام " أخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري ، أنبأ محمد بن بكر ، ثنا أبو داود السجستاني قال : روى هذا جماعة ، عن عاصم ، موقوفا على ابن مسعود منهم حماد بن سلمة وحماد بن زيد وأبو الأحوص وأبومعاوية قال الشيخ : وفي الأحاديث الثابتة المطلقة في النهي عن جر الإزار دليل على كراهيته في الصلاة وغيرها.


و كما ترون هذا جر للثياب و منه نستنتج ان الاسبال جر الثياب لا اطالتها للكعبين او تحتهما و فوق العقب و هذا الذي تدل عليه الاحاديث التي اوردناها سابقا و الله اعلم و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## القضاعي

يا أخي هداك الله لا تستكثر بما لا يفيدك !
فأنت تقول أن النبي واصحابه جعلوا ارخاء اللباس إلى ما بين الكعب والعقب مثله مثل الجر للخيلاء وعلى هذا الاساس وجد الانكار منه صلى الله عليه وسلم على بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم .
وأنت للاسف إلى الأن لم تاتي بحجة تدل على التفريق بين العصور كما تزعم بانها اوضح من الواضحات ؟
فهل كل ما تعارف عليه أهل بلد من منكر يصبح سائغ الفعل وإن أتى النص بتحريمه وانكره النبي واصحابه ؟؟؟
هذا مودى كلامك وللأسف يجب عليك التزامه .
فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تسبوا اصحابي .... الحديث "
وعلمنا أنه انكر على بعض الصحابة سبهم لبعض كحادثة أبي ذر مع بلال - إن صحت - وكحادثة خالد بن الوليد مع عبد الرحمن بن عوف وهي في الصحيح .
واليوم ترى وتشاهد ملايين الناس في البلاد الرافضية كإيران وغيرها أصبح سب الصحابة عندهم دين يتقربون بذلك إلى الله .
فهل ستقول قد أختلفت العصور , ولا يلزم رافضة إيران - قبحهم الله - حديث " لا تسبوا اصحابي " ولا فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في انكاره هذا الفعل ؟؟؟

----------


## القضاعي

للأسف أجدك تدندن على قول من قال بأن التحريم يشمل الكعبين وإن لم يتجاوزهما الثوب !
ولا أدري لماذا تلزمنا بما لم التزمه وقد قلت لك ليس لصاحب هذا القول دليل وهذا الوصف خارج النزاع فلا تعده عليّ بارك الله فيك .

والآن انظر لهذا الحديث من صحيح مسلم :
5583 - حَدَّثَنِى أَبُو الطَّاهِرِ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ أَخْبَرَنِى عُمَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ وَاقِدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ مَرَرْتُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَفِى إِزَارِى اسْتِرْخَاءٌ فَقَالَ « يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ ارْفَعْ إِزَارَكَ ». فَرَفَعْتُهُ ثُمَّ قَالَ « زِدْ ». فَزِدْتُ فَمَا زِلْتُ أَتَحَرَّاهَا بَعْدُ. فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْقَوْمِ إِلَى أَيْنَ فَقَالَ أَنْصَافِ السَّاقَيْنِ.

ففي هذا الحديث لم يُذكر الجر , وإنما ذُكر الارتخاء وهو ما يفيد أن ثوب ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما لم يصل الارض وإنما نزل عن الكعبين , فانكر عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الوضع .
وأنا أسالك : هل تعتقد أن في هذه الصورة خيلاء ؟
بالتأكيد لا أظنك ستقول : بلا !
لأن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه بعيد جداً عن الخيلاء لما ورد في سيرته ولما هو معروف من والده .
ليس لك مخرج إلا أن تقول : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انكر عليه هذا الوضع لأجل الذريعة , وهو ما نقوله أيضاً ونلتزمه في هذا العصر وفي كل العصور حتى تقوم الساعة , لأن النسخ انتهى زمنه والشريعة كاملة ومحكمة .
فإن قلت لا ليست بكامله أو عندي دليل النسخ , أو دليل اختلاف العصور , فهاته عاجلاً بارك الله فيك لنرجع لقولك الله الموفق.

قال الشاطبي في الموافقات : " إن هذه الشريعة المباركة معصومة، كما أن صاحبها صلى الله عليه وسلم معصوم، ....وقد قال تعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنْسَخُ اللَّهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ} [الحج: 52]، فأخبر أنه يحفظ آياته ويحكمها حتى لا يخالطها غيرها ولا يداخلها التغيير ولا التبديل، والسنة وإن لم تذكر، فإنها مبينة له ودائرة حوله، فهي منه وإليه ترجع في معانيها، فكل واحد من الكتاب والسنة يعضد بعضه بعضا، ويشد بعضه بعضا، وقال تعالى: {الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْأِسْلامَ دِينًا} [المائدة: 3]. انتهى

----------


## التقرتي

اخي القضاعي لا ادري ما دخل سب الصحابة هنا فسب الصحابة كفر 


اما الدليل فقد اتيتك به و هو واضح  و اعيد لك نص الحديث 


مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي مسند عبد الله بن عمر
حديث:‏5476‏ 
حدثنا محمد بن بشار ، حدثني أبو عامر العقدي ، حدثنا أيوب بن ثابت المدني ، قال : سمعت خالد بن كيسان ، قال : كنت مع ابن عمر قاعدا فمر فتى يجر سبله فقال لي : ادع هذا ، ادع هذا . قال : فدعوته . قال : فقال له : ارفع إزارك . قال : فرفعه إلى فوق عقبه . فقال ابن عمر : " هكذا أزر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو قال : هكذا أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نأتزر " *

و رجاله ثقات و خالد بن كيسان ذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقاث


و هذا الحديث 

حديث إسماعيل بن جعفر بن أبي كثير ء حديث:‏2098‏ 
حدثنا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل بن محمد بن إسماعيل الفقيه ، بالري ، حدثنا محمد بن الفرج الأزرق ، حدثنا أبو النضر هاشم بن القاسم ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الرازي ، عن يزيد بن أبي مالك ، حدثنا أبو سباع ، قال : اشتريت ناقة من دار واثلة بن الأسقع فلما خرجت بها أدركني واثلة وهو يجر إزاره ، فقال : يا عبد الله اشتريت ؟ قلت : نعم ، قال : بين لك ما فيها ؟ قلت : وما فيها ، إنها لسمينة ظاهرة الصحة ؟ قال : أردت بها سفرا أو أردت بها لحما ؟ قلت : أردت بها الحج . قال : فارتجعها . فقال صاحبها : ما أردت إلا هذا أصلحك الله تفسد علي . قال : فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لا يحل لأحد أن يبيع شيئا ، إلا بين ما فيه ، ولا يحل لمن علم ذلك إلا بينه " " هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه

صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب حسن لغيره 1774 
 و هذا من فعل صحابي  


و هذا الحديث 

السنن الكبرى للبيهقي ء كتاب التفليس
باب حلول الدين على الميت ء حديث:‏10538‏ 
أخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري ، ثنا أبو طاهر المحمدآباذي ، ثنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ، ح وأخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يحيى بن عبد الجبار ببغداد , ثنا إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ، ثنا أحمد بن منصور ، قالا : ثنا عبد الرزاق ، أنبأ سفيان الثوري ، أخبرني أبي ، عن الشعبي ، حدثني سمعان بن مشنج ، عن سمرة ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى على جنازة ، فلما انصرف قال : " أها هنا من آل فلان أحد ؟ " فقال ذاك مرارا ، قال : فقام رجل يجر إزاره من مؤخر الناس ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أما إني لم أنوه باسمك إلا لخير ؛ إن فلانا ، لرجل منهم ، مأسور بدينه ، فلو رأيت أهله ومن يتحرون أمره قاموا فقضوا عنه " لفظ حديث البغدادي . وروي في حلول الدين على الميت عن ابن عمر مرفوعا ، وعن زيد بن ثابت موقوفا ، وكلاهما ضعيف *

صححه الشيخ الالباني احكام الجنائز 16


فهذا صحابي يجر ازاره في مسجد رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و امامه و لم يعنفه لانه لم يكن يجره للخيلاء 

و هذا فعل عبد الله بن العباس 

عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238)

و هذه رواية اخرى

طبقات المحدثين بأصبهان لأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني  ء الطبقة الثالثة
 ومن الطبقة السابعة نافع بن أبي نعيم بن عبد الرحمن ء  محمد بن أبي يحيى الأسلمي
 حديث:‏125‏ 
 ما أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن سوار الهاشمي , قال : ثنا أبو بلال الأشعري , قال : ثنا يحيى بن العلاء , عن محمد بن أبي يحيى , عن عكرمة , عن ابن عباس , قال : " رأيته اتزر فأرسل إزاره من مقدمه حتى مست ظهر قدميه , ويلقيه من خلفه , فقلت له : تأتزر هكذا ؟ فقال : " هكذا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أخبرنا أبو يعلى , قال : ثنا أبو صالح محمد بن يحيى بن سعيد القطان قال : ثنا أبي قال : ثنا محمد , بإسناده مثله , قال : وربما رفعه وربما لم يرفعه *


ففعل الصحابة و رفعه لرسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام يدل ان النهي كان للخيلاء و ان تعنيف رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام لبعض من اصحابه دون اخرين فهو لم يعنف الرجل الذي يجر ازاره في المسجد و قال لابي بكر لست تصنعه خيلاء يدل ان العصور تختلف و الا فلماذا يلبس عبد الله بن العباس هذا اللباس !!!!  و هذا الرجل كيف يجر ازاره في المسجد و لا يعنفه رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام


انما اخي هات ادلة واضحة فانت لحد الان لم تأتي بما يرد كل هذه الاحاديث الصحيحة و مشاركتك الاخيرة لا شيئ فيها مقابل هذه الادلة الصحيحة !!!!! فقد ثبت ان هناك من جر ازاره امام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و لم يعنفه و كل هذا يدل انه كان يعنف من يجره للخيلاء كما ثبتت الاحاديث 

فانت تتمسك ببعض الاحاديث و تترك الاخرى اما انا فجمعتها و اقول ان ما اتيت به هو من باب الافضل لاصحابه رضوان الله عليهم اما انت فاين تضع كل هذه الاحاديث التي نقلتها ?

اما قولك بن عمر بعيد عن الخيلاء فارجع للحديث فهو يناقضك لان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام عقب بقوله لا ينظر الله لمن  جر ثوبه خيلاء و هذا يدل انه منعه من جر ثوبه لهذا لان ظاهر جره فيه خيلاء و ان لم يقصده هو و هذا ما قلناه لكنه لم يعنف غيره كما في حديث الرجل الذي يجر ازاره في المسجد فاين تضع كل هذه الاحاديث !!!!

و ازيدك هذا الحديث اخي القضاعي 

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  ء ومن مسند بني هاشم
 مسند عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ء حديث:‏5557‏ 
 حدثنا زكريا بن عدي ، أخبرنا عبيد الله بن عمرو ، عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل ، عن ابن عمر قال : كساني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حلة من حلل السيراء أهداها له فيروز ، فلبست الإزار فأغرقني طولا وعرضا ، فسحبته ولبست الرداء ، فتقنعت به ، فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعاتقي فقال : " يا عبد الله بن عمر ، ارفع الإزار ، فإن ما مست الأرض من الإزار إلى ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار " قال عبد الله بن محمد : فلم أر إنسانا قط أشد تشميرا من عبد الله بن عمر.


و ان كان عبد الله بن محد بن عقيل في حديثه لين لكن هذا الحديث يتابع ما قلناه ان عبد الله بن عمر كان يجر ثوبه و لذلك عقب عليه رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام من جر ثوبه خيلاء و لذلك استفسرت ام سلمة ماذا تفعل النساء بذيلهن

و كل الاحاديث تصب في مجرى واحد ان النهي هو للخيلاء و ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام كان يختار الافضل لصحابته اد وردت احاديث فيها  تؤكد ذلك منهم من جر ازاره امام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و لم يعنفه و منها عمل عبد الله بن مسعود اما احاديث النهي فكلها فيها جر للثياب و الله اعلم


فهات ادلتك امام كل هذه الاحاديث الصحيحة و انا في الانتظار و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## التقرتي

خلاصة القول ان الاسبال يدور على علة الخيلاء و اما نهي رسول الله عليه الصلاة  السلام فهو نهي لهدة العلة و هذه العلة منتفية في عصرنا لمن لبس لباس قومه و لم نقل انه يجره لان الجر و ان لم يكن فيه خيلاء ففيه نجاسة للثوب و من الصحابة من لبس هكذا في عصر رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام الرجل الذي جر ثوبه في المسجد و كذلك شوهد عبد الله بن العباس بهذا اللباس و كذلك عبد الله بن مسعود
و كذلك عمل عمر بن الخطاب

مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي مسند عبد الله بن عمر
حديث:‏5476‏ 
حدثنا محمد بن بشار ، حدثني أبو عامر العقدي ، حدثنا أيوب بن ثابت المدني ، قال : سمعت خالد بن كيسان ، قال : كنت مع ابن عمر قاعدا فمر فتى يجر سبله فقال لي : ادع هذا ، ادع هذا . قال : فدعوته . قال : فقال له : ارفع إزارك . قال : فرفعه إلى فوق عقبه . فقال ابن عمر : " هكذا أزر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو قال : هكذا أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نأتزر " *

و رجاله ثقات و خالد بن كيسان ذكره ابن حبان في كتاب الثقاث

فقصه و ترك الخيوط فوق العقبين وهذا كله يدل ان الذي كانوا ينهون عنه هو جر الثياب اما طول الثياب و قصرها بغض النظر عن الجر تتغير بالزمن 

 و فعل كل هذا يدل ان الذريعة انتفت بل لم يعنف الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام بعض اصحابه في عهده و كل من عنفهم شباب و هذا يدل انه كان يراعي الخيلاء و حالة المسبل


ملاحظة كلامي حول الكعبين لان اغلب ما يسمونهم المسبلين اليوم ثيابهم تغطي الكعبين و لا يجاوزونها في كثير من الحالات او ثيابهم فوق ظهر القدم  فكلامي لتنبيه الاخوة و ليس لك انت فقط و بارك الله فيك لا تسميها دندنة فالتنبيه واجب

اما قولك ليس لديهم دليل فاخالفك في هذا فلا نبخس الناس لان عندهم دليل و ان كنا نخالفهم في فهمه  و هو قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لا حق للكعبين في الازار من حديث حديفة فهذا دليلهم لكن نحن جمعنا بينه و بين الاحاديث الاخرى و التي فيها قول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام الى الكعبين و مع عمل الصحابة ايضا فقد بلغ ازارهم الكعبين لذلك قلنا ان كلامه عليه الصلاة و السلام كان للافضل لحديفة و ليس من باب النهي لان النهي جاء بقوله ما تحت الكعبين ففي النار فلم يدخل الكعبين و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

نواصل احضار الادلة في مسألة الاسبال و ها انا اعطيكم دليلا ينقض حجة الذين قالوا ان عبد الله بن مسعود كان يسبل دون علمه بحديث زرارة



ذكرالذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء 

عطشا هشيم حدثنا سيار عن أبي وائل أن ابن مسعود رأى رجلا قد أسبل فقال ارفع إزارك فقال وأنت يا ابن مسعود فارفع إزارك قال إن بساقي حموشة وأنا أؤم الناس فبلغ ذلك عمر فجعل يضرب الرجل ويقول أترد على ابن مسعود اهــ الجزء الاول صفحة 491/492
الطبعة الحادية عشر   مؤسسة الرسالة تحقيق الدكتور بشار عواد معروف 

و قال في الهامش رجاله ثقات و هشيم صرح بالتحديث فانتفت شبهة التدليس و قد ذكره الحافظ بن حجر في الاصابة 6/217 و نسبه الى البغوي من طريق سيار عن ابي وائل عن بن مسعود .اهــ

و قيل انه اخرجه بن عساكر انظر الكنز 7 / 55  و ذكره بن عبد البر في جامع بيان العلم و فضله و لم اقف عليها شخصيا في المرجعين غير اني وقفت عليه في سير الاعلام


و في هذا الحديث دليل ان عمر بن الخطاب اقر عبد الله بن مسعود في اسباله و هذا و لا شك يهدم حجة القائلين ان الاسبال ان كان لغير خيلاء فهو حرام ,  كيف يسمح عمر بن الخطاب لابن مسعود بذلك الا لانه علم انه لا يريد خيلاء و لو كان الاسبال محرما مطلقا لما اقر عبد الله بن مسعود في ذلك و سنة الخلفاء الراشدين سنة كما تعلمون , و هذا دليل قوي على صحة مذهب الجمهور و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

نواصل نقل الادلة  و انقل لكم هذا البحث القيم لزيادة الفائدة و لو كان فيه بعض الاعادة


مذهب جمهور العلماء في مسألة إسبال الثياب بغير خيلاء


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيد خلق الله وبعد:



أولا: الأحاديث التي فهم منها العلماء جواز الإسبال لغير خيلاء:

1-عن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: "من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر اللَّه إليه يوم القيامة" ، فقال أبو بكر: يا رَسُول اللَّهِ إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده. فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: "إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء" رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيُّ تحت باب (من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء) فكأنه يرى الجواز، وروى مسلم بعضه.

2-وعَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ خَسَفَتْ الشَّمْسُ وَنَحْنُ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَامَ يَجُرُّ ثَوْبَهُ مُسْتَعْجِلاً حَتَّى أَتَى الْمَسْجِدَ وَثَابَ النَّاسُ فَصَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ فَجُلِّيَ عَنْهَا ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا وَقَالَ إِنَّ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ آيَتَانِ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً فَصَلُّوا وَادْعُوا اللَّهَ حَتَّى يَكْشِفَهَا.(روا  ه البخاري في باب من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء).

ثانيا: الآثار عن الصحابة والسلف التي تفيد جواز الإسبال لغير الخيلاء:

1-أخرج ابن أبي شيبة عن ابن مسعود بسند جيد أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له في ذلك فقال إني حمش الساقين.

2- وعن أبي إسحاق قال:رأيت ابن عباس أيام منى طويل الشعر، عليه إزار فيه بعض الإسبال، وعليه رداء أصفر.
قال الهيثمي:رواه الطبراني وإسناده حسن.‏

3-أخرج ابن أبي شيبة وعنه أبو نعيم في الحلية : (5/322) وابن سعد في الطبقات: (5/403) عن عيسى بن يونس عن الأوزاعي عن عمرو بن مهاجر قال كان قميص عمر بن عبد العزيز ما بين الكعب والشراك.

4-قال البيهقي : وروينا عن عطاء بن أبي رباح أنه صلى سادلا وكأنه نسي الحديث أو حمله على أن ذلك إنما لا يجوز للخيلاء وكان لا يفعله خيلاء والله أعلم (سنن البيهقي الكبرى الجزء 2 ص 242).

5- إبراهيم بن يزيد النخعي – رحمه الله تعالى - :
أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في (( المصَنَّفِ )) (رقم :24845) قال : حدثنا ابن مهدي ، عن أبي عوانة ، عن مغيرة قال :" كان إبراهيم قميصُه على ظهر القدم" . إسناده صحيحٌ. 

6- أيُّوب بن أبي تِميمَة السِّختِيَانيُّ – رحمه الله تعالى - :
أخرج الإمام أحمد في (( العلل )) – رواية ابنه عبد الله – ( رقم : 841 ) قال :حدثنا سليمان بن حرب ، قال : حدَّثنا حماد بن زيد ، قال :"أمرَنِي أيّوب أن أقطعَ له قميصاً قال : اجعلْه يضرِبُ ظَهْرَ القدم ، و اجعَلْ فَمَ كُمِّهِ شبراً ".
إسنادهٌ صحيحٌ .
ومن أقواله –رحمه الله- : "كانت الشهرة فيما مضى في تذييلها ، و الشهرة اليوم في تقصيرها".
أخرجه معمر في (( جامعه )) (11/84) – و من طريقه عبد الرزاق في (( المصنف )) (11/84) ، و من طريقه أيضا : أخرجه ابن سعد في (( الطبقات ))(1) (7/248) و الدينوري في (( المجالسة )) ( 1919) و أبو نعيم في (( الحلية )) (3/7) و البيهقي في (( الشعب )) ( رقم :6243 ) – .
و لفظ الحلية : (( كان في قميص أيوب بعض التذييل فقيل له فقال : الشهرةُ اليومَ في التشمير )).
و لفظ ابن سعد : (( يا أبا عروة – هي كنيةُ معمرٍ - : كانت الشهرة فيما مضى في تذييلها ، فالشهرة اليوم في تشميرها )) .
و كما قال سفيان بن حسين لعمر بن علي بن مقدم : أتدري ما السمت الصالح ؟! ليس هو بحلق الشارب ! ، و لا تشمير الثوب ؛ و إنما هو: لزوم طريق القوم ، إذا فعل ذلك قيل : قد أصاب السَّمت ، وتدري ما الاقتصاد ؟! هو المشي الذي ليس فيه غلو ولا تقصير .
أخرجه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد ( 21/68) و سنده صحيح .


ثالثا: فهم أهل الحديث في كتبهم لهذه المسألة:

1-كما سبق أن أشرنا فقد عقد البخاري بابا في صحيحه بعنوانمن جر إزاره من غير خيلاء) وجاء فيه بالحديثين السابقين فكأن هذا مذهبه وهو أنه لا إثم على من جر ثوبه لغير خيلاء.

2- وفي كتاب المنهيات للحكيم الترمذي ص 7 :
وعامة الأحاديث التى جاءت عن جر الإزار، إنما تدل على أن النهى مع الشرط، قال : (من جر الإزار خيلاء)؛ فدل هذا على أن النهى عن جر الإزار إذا كان خيلاء.

حدثنا قتيبة عن سعيد، حدثنا مالك بن أنس، عن نافع وزيد بن أسلم وعبد الله بن زبير، كلهم يخبر عن ابن عمر: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء).
وحدثنا قتيبة،عن مالك،عن أبى الزناد، عن الأعرج، عن أبى هريرة،عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره بطراً).
فهذا الإسبال والجر للثوب إنما كره للمختال الفخور.

وروى عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنه أنه قال: كل ما شئت، والبس ما شئت، ما أخطأتك خصلتان: سرف ومخيلة.
وقد كان في بدء الإسلام المختال يلبس الخز، ويجر الإزار ويسبله؛ فنهوا عن ذلك.
وقد كان فيهم من يلبس الخز ويسبل الإزار فلا يعاب عليه، منهم أبو بكر رضى الله عنه؛ حيث قال:يا رسول الله، إنى رجل قليل اللحم فإذا أبرزت سقط إزارى على قدمى وقد قلت ما قلت? قال: (لست منهم يا أبا بكر). حدثنا بذلك أبى، حدثنا أحمد بن يونس، عن زهير، عن موسى بن عقبة، عن سالم بن عبد الله، عن أبيه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة)؛ فقال أبو بكر رضى الله عنه: بأبى أنت يا رسول الله، إن أحد شقى إزارى يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه? فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء).

........
ثم قال:
حدثنا سفيان،حدثنا أبى،عن منصور، عن أبى وائل، قال: كان عبد الله يسبل إزاره، فقيل له؛ فقال: إني رجل حمش الساقين. قال سفيان: يعنى رقيق الساقين.
فقد وضح لنا أن سبب النهى إنما هو الخيلاء، فإذا علم من قلبه أنه مختال فليجتنب وكان في بدء الأمر رفع الإزار إلى أنصاف الساق تجنبا للخيلاء والمراءاة، وكذلك تشمير القميص، فلم يزل الناس في تبديل من سوء ضمائرهم، حتى صار ذلك تصنعا ومراءاة؛ فكان من شمر الإزار والقميص ممقوتا لسوء مراده.
وروى عن أيوب السختيانى رحمه الله: أنه طول قميصه له الخياط في ذلك؛ فقال: السنة اليوم في هذا الزى، أو كلاما هذا معناه.. كأنه ذهب إلى أنه إنما نهى عن طوله للخيلاء فشمروا. فاليوم صار التشمير مراءاة وتصنعا وتزيينا للخلق يختالون في الدنيا بالدين!! وروى أن عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله كان قميصه وجبته تضرب شراك نعليه.

3-وفي مسند أبي عوانة باب بعنوان بيان الأخبار الناهية عن جر الرجل إزاره بطرا وخيلاء والتشديد فيه والدليل على أن من لم يرد به خيلاء لم تكن عليه تلك الشدة.

4- وجاء في صحيح ابن حبان(2/281):
أخبرنا أحمد بن علي بن المثنى، قال: حدثنا أبو خيثمة، قال: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون، قال: أخبرنا سلام بن مسكين، عن عقيل بن طلحة، قال: حدثني أبو جري الهجيمي قال: 
أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقلت: يا رسول الله، إنا قوم من أهل البادية، فعلمنا شيئا ينفعنا الله به، فقال: ((لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا، ولو أن تفرغ من دلوك في إناء المستسقي، ولو أن تكلم أخاك، ووجهك إليه منبسط. وإياك وإسبال الإزار، فإنه من المخيلة، ولا يحبها الله. وإن امرؤ شتمك بما يعلم فيك، فلا تشتمه بما تعلم فيه، فإن أجره لك، ووباله على من قاله)) . 
قال أبو حاتم: الأمر بترك استحقار المعروف أمر قصد به الإرشاد. والزجر عن إسبال الإزار زجر حتم لعلة معلومة، وهي الخيلاء، فمتى عدمت الخيلاء، لم يكن بإسبال الإزار بأس. والزجر عن الشتيمة، إذا شوتم المرء، زجر عنه في ذلك الوقت، وقبله، وبعده، وإن لم يشتم.


رابعا:أقوال شراح كتب الحديث في الأحاديث المطلقة بالوعيد والمقيدة له بقصد الخيلاء:

1- جاء في شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي:
‏هذا التَّقييد بالجرِّ خيلاء يخصِّص عموم المسبل إزاره، ويدلُّ على أنَّ المراد بالوعيد من جرّه خيلاء، وقد رخَّص النَّبيُّ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم- في ذلك لأبي بكر الصِّدِّيق -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ- وقال: لست منهم إذ كان جرّه لغير الخيلاء.
ويقول:
أمَّا الأحاديث المطلقة: بأنَّ ما تحت الكعبين في النَّار، فالمراد بها: ما كان للخيلاء، لأنَّه مطلق، فوجب حمله على المقيَّد، واللهُ أعلم.

2- وجاء في فتح الباري لابن حجر:
قال شيخنا في " شرح الترمذي " ما مس الأرض منها خيلاء لا شك في تحريمه.
قال: ولو قيل بتحريم ما زاد على المعتاد لم يكن بعيدا، ولكن حدث للناس اصطلاح بتطويلها، وصار لكل نوع من الناس شعار يعرفون به، ومهما كان من ذلك على سبيل الخيلاء فلا شك في تحريمه، وما كان على طريق العادة فلا تحريم فيه ما لم يصل إلى جر الذيل الممنوع.
ونقل عياض عن العلماء كراهة كل ما زاد على العادة وعلى المعتاد في اللباس من الطول والسعة.

ويقول:
وفي هذه الأحاديث أن إسبال الإزار للخيلاء كبيرة، وأما الإسبال لغير الخيلاء فظاهر الأحاديث تحريمه أيضا، لكن استدل بالتقييد في هذه الأحاديث بالخيلاء على أن الإطلاق في الزجر الوارد في ذم الإسبال محمول على المقيد هنا، فلا يحرم الجر والإسبال إذا سلم من الخيلاء.
قال ابن عبد البر: مفهومه أن الجر لغير الخيلاء لا يلحقه الوعيد، إلا أن جر القميص وغيره من الثياب مذموم على كل حال.
وقال النووي: الإسبال تحت الكعبين للخيلاء، فإن كان لغيرها فهو مكروه، وهكذا نص الشافعي على الفرق بين الجر للخيلاء ولغير الخيلاء، قال: والمستحب أن يكون الإزار إلى نصف الساق، والجائز بلا كراهة ما تحته إلى الكعبين، وما نزل عن الكعبين ممنوع منع تحريم إن كان للخيلاء وإلا فمنع تنزيه، لأن الأحاديث الواردة في الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقة فيجب تقييدها بالإسبال للخيلاء انتهى.
والنص الذي أشار إليه ذكره البويطي في مختصره عن الشافعي قال: لا يجوز السدل في الصلاة ولا في غيرها للخيلاء، ولغيرها خفيف لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر ا هـ، وقوله: " خفيف " ليس صريحا في نفي التحريم بل هو محمول على أن ذلك بالنسبة للجر خيلاء، فأما لغير الخيلاء فيختلف الحال، فإن كان الثوب على قدر لابسه لكنه يسدله فهذا لا يظهر فيه تحريم، ولا سيما إن كان عن غير قصد كالذي وقع لأبي بكر، وإن كان الثوب زائدا على قدر لابسه فهذا قد يتجه المنع فيه من جهة الإسراف فينتهي إلى التحريم، وقد يتجه المنع فيه من جهة التشبه بالنساء وهو أمكن فيه من الأول.انتهى ما ذكره الحافظ في الفتح.

3- وجاء في فيض القدير للمناوي:
(والمسبل إزاره) الذي يطوّل ثوبه ويرسله إذا مشى تيهاً وفخراً (خيلاء) أي يقصد الخيلاء بخلافه لا بقصدها ولذلك رخص المصطفى صلى اللّه عليه وسلم في ذلك لأبي بكر حيث كان جره لغير الخيلاء.

4- ويقول السندي في حاشيته على سنن النسائي في شرح حديث "ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله... ومنهم المسبل":
"المسبل" من الإسبال بمعنى الإرخاء عن الحد الذي ينبغي الوقوف عنده والمراد إذا كان عن مخيلة والله تعالى أعلم.

5-وفي الديباج للسيوطي (بتحقيق الحويني): ("المسبل إزاره" المرخي له الجار طرفيه "خيلاء" فهو مخصص بالحديث الآخر لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء وقد رخص صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك لأبي بكر حيث كان جره لغير الخيلاء) .

6- وقال الشوكاني في نيل الأوطار :- 

الحديث يدل على تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء . والمراد بجره هو جره على وجه الأرض وهو الموافق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : { ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار. 
وظاهر التقييد بقوله : خيلاء , يدل بمفهومه أن جر الثوب لغير الخيلاء لا يكون داخلا في هذا الوعيد . قال ابن عبد البر : مفهومه أن الجار لغير الخيلاء لا يلحقه الوعيد إلا أنه مذموم . 
قال النووي : إنه مكروه وهذا نص الشافعي . قال البويطي في مختصره عن الشافعي : لا يجوز السدل في الصلاة ولا في غيرها للخيلاء , ولغيرها خفيف , لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر : إنك لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء حين رآه يتعاهد ثوبه برفعه عن الأرض. 
وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الأحاديث وعدم إهدار قيد الخيلاء المصرح به في الصحيحين . 
وقد جمع بعض المتأخرين رسالة طويلة جزم فيها بتحريم الإسبال مطلقا , وأعظم ما تمسك به حديث جابر .

وأما حديث أبي أمامة الذي أخرجه الطبراني من حديث أبي أمامة قال : { بينما نحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ لحقنا عمرو بن زرارة الأنصاري في حلة إزار ورداء قد أسبل , فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذ بناحية ثوبه ويتواضع لله عز وجل ويقول : عبدك وابن عبدك وأمتك حتى سمعها عمرو فقال : يا رسول الله إني أحمش الساقين , فقال : يا عمرو إن الله تعالى قد أحسن كل شيء خلقه , يا عمرو إن الله لا يحب المسبل } . والحديث رجاله ثقات وظاهره أن عمرا لم يقصد الخيلاء , فغاية ما فيه التصريح بأن الله لا يحب المسبل , وحديث أبي بكر مقيد بالخيلاء وحمل المطلق على المقيد واجب. وأما كون الظاهر من عمرو أنه لم يقصد الخيلاء فما بمثل هذا الظاهر تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة . والله أعلم.

ويقول أيضا:
فلا بد من حمل قوله " فإنها المخيلة " في حديث جابر بن علي أنه خرج مخرج الغالب , فيكون الوعيد المذكور في حديث الباب متوجها إلى من فعل ذلك اختيالا , والقول بأن كل إسبال من المخيلة أخذا بظاهر حديث جابر ترده الضرورة , فإن كل أحد يعلم أن من الناس من يسبل إزاره مع عدم خطور الخيلاء بباله , ويرده قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر : " إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء " ، والحديث رواه الجماعة حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة , فقال أبو بكر : إن أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه , فقال : إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء } ففيه تصريح بأن مناط التحريم الخيلاء , وأن الإسبال قد يكون للخيلاء , وقد يكون لغيره .ا.هـ بتصرف .



خامسا: أقوال الأئمة الأعلام أصحاب المذاهب المتبوعة:

*الأحناف:
1-قال صاحب المحيط من الحنفية وروي أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله ارتدى برداء ثمين قيمته أربعمائة دينار وكان يجره على الأرض فقيل له أولسنا نهينا عن هذا ؟ فقال إنما ذلك لذوي الخيلاء ولسنا منهم .
ذكره ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية وكذلك السفاريني في كتابه "غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب" وكلاهما حنبلي.

2- وقال النحلاوي في الدرر المباحة:" لا يجوز إسبال الثوب تحت الكعبين، إنْ كان للخيَلاء، والتكبر، وإلاّ جاز إلا أنّ الأفضل أن يكون فوق الكعبين..".

*المالكية:
وممن ذكر ذلك من المالكية: سليمان بن خلف الباجي في كتابه المنتقى شرح الموطأ والنفرواي في الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني. 
1- قال الباجي في المنتقى: وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء يقتضي تعليق هذا الحكم بمن جره خيلاء، أما من جره لطول ثوب لا يجد غيره، أو عذر من الأعذار، فإنه لا يتناوله الوعيد. 

2- وجاء في الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية:
وفي المواهب(وهو أحد كتب المالكية) : ما كان من ذلك على سبيل الخيلاء فلا شكّ في تحريمه ، وما كان على طريق العادة فلا تحريم فيه ، ما لم يصل إلى جرّ الذّيل الممنوع منه .

3-وتقدم في شرح ابن حجر للأحاديث قول ابن عبد البر:
قال ابن عبد البر: مفهومه أن الجر لغير الخيلاء لا يلحقه الوعيد، إلا أن جر القميص وغيره من الثياب مذموم على كل حال.

4- وقد تعقب العراقي الشافعي ابن العربي المالكي حيث ذهب إلى تحريم الإسبال مطلقاً بخيلاء أو بغير خيلاء ، فقال العراقي : وهو مخالف لتقييد الحديث بالخيلاء.

*الشافعية:
1-ذكر البويطي في مختصره عن الشافعي قال: لا يجوز السدل في الصلاة ولا في غيرها للخيلاء، ولغيرها خفيف لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر :إنك لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء حين رآه يتعاهد ثوبه برفعه عن الأرض. ا هـ أفاده ابن حجر في الفتح.

2, 3, 4 - وقد قدمنا أقوال الإمامين النووي وابن حجر والسيوطي والمناوي –رحمهم الله-.

5, 6 ,7-وهناك أيضا من الشافعية غير هؤلاء من ذهب إلى ذلك منهم : شيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري والإمام شهاب الدين الرملي والحافظ ابن حجر الهيتمي وغيرهم كثير.ذكر ذلك الدكتور عبد الله الفقيه المفتي في موقع الشبكة الإسلامية.

8- ويقول الحافظ العراقي في طرح التثريب :- 

المستحب أن يكون الثوب إلى نصف الساقين ، والجائز بلا كراهة ما تحته إلى الكعبين ، فما نزل عن الكعبين فهو ممنوع ، فإن كان للخيلاء فهو ممنوع منع تحريم , وإلا فمنع تنزيه . 

وأما الأحاديث المطلقة بأن ما تحت الكعبين في النار فالمراد به ما كان للخيلاء ; لأنه مطلق فوجب حمله على المقيد انتهى – يقصد أن النهي عن الإسبال جاء من غير تحديد لسبب الإسبال في الحديث ، إلا أننا وجدنا تقييد ذلك في حديث آخر بالخيلاء ، فيجب تقييد الحديث المطلق بهذا الحديث المقيد .ا.هـ بتصرف.

9- وجاء في سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي:
أَنَّ المَرْأَةَ إِذَا كَانَتْ تَخْتَالُ فِي لُبْسِ الذَّهَبِ وَتَفْخَرُ، فَإِنَّهُ يَحْرُمُ، كَمَا فِيْمَنْ جَرَّ ثَوْبَهُ خُيَلاَءَ.

قلت (الأزهري الأصلي): لا شك أن لبس الذهب للنساء حلال بين فمعنى كلام الذهبي هو جواز الإسبال لغير الخيلاء بمفهوم المخالفة.

*الحنابلة:
1-قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في رواية حنبل : جر الإزار إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس به وهذا ظاهر كلام غير واحد من الأصحاب رحمهم الله . 
وقال أحمد رضي الله عنه أيضا { ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار } لا يجر شيئا من ثيابه وظاهر هذا التحريم , فهذه ثلاث روايات .
ذكر ذلك ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية ونقله عنه السفاريني في غذاء الألباب.

2- جاء في الإنصاف في معرفة الراجح من الخلاف للمرداوي(حنبلي):
يكره أن يكون ثوب الرجل إلى فوق نصف ساقه,نص عليه.ويكره زيادته إلى تحت كعبيه بلا حاجة,على الصحيح من الروايتين.وعنه"م  ا تحتهما في النار" وذكر الناظم:من لم يخف خيلاء لم يكره والأولى تركه ,هذا في حق الرجل.

3- وذكر الراويات في ذلك أيضا ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية والسفاريني في غذاء الألباب وهاك نصهما:

قال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية :-قال ابن تيمية : السنة في الإزار والقميص ونحوه من نصف الساقين إلى الكعبين فلا يتأذى الساق بحر وبرد ولا يتأذى الماشي ويجعله كالمقيد ، ويكره ما نزل عن ذلك أو ارتفع عنه نص عليه – يقصد نص عليه أحمد بن حنبل . 
وقال – يقصد أحمد بن حنبل - في رواية حنبل : جر الإزار إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس به وهذا ظاهر كلام غير واحد من الأصحاب رحمهم الله . 
وقال أحمد رضي الله عنه أيضا { ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار } لا يجر شيئا من ثيابه وظاهر هذا التحريم , فهذه ثلاث روايات ، ورواية الكراهية منصوص الشافعي وأصحابه رحمهم الله . 
قال صاحب المحيط من الحنفية وروي أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله ارتدى برداء ثمين قيمته أربعمائة دينار وكان يجره على الأرض فقيل له أولسنا نهينا عن هذا ؟ فقال إنما ذلك لذوي الخيلاء ولسنا منهم . 
واختار الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه ولم يتعرض لكراهة ولا عدمها . ا.هـ بتصرف . 

,وقال السفاريني في كتابه "غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب":

واستدل له برواية حنبل عن الإمام رضي الله عنه أنه قال عن جر الإزار : إذا لم يرد به خيلاء فلا بأس به , وهو ظاهر كلام غير واحد من الأصحاب كما في الآداب الكبرى للعلامة ابن مفلح . وقال صاحب المحيط من الحنفية : روي أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله ارتدى برداء ثمين قيمته أربعمائة دينار , وكان يجره على الأرض , فقيل له : أولسنا نهينا عن هذا ؟ فقال : إنما ذلك لذوي الخيلاء , ولسنا منهم . قال في الآداب : واختار الشيخ تقي الدين عدم تحريمه , ولم يتعرض للكراهة , ولا عدمها .انتهى . 



4- قال ابن قدامة : ويكره إسبال القميص والإزار والسراويل؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر برفع الإزار، فإن فعل ذلك على وجه الخيلاء حرام.

5- وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في شرح العمدة 4/363 : وهذه نصوص صريحة في تحريم الإسبال على وجه المخيلة، والمطلق منها محمول على المقيد، وإنما أطلق ذلك ؛ لأن الغالب أن ذلك إنما يكون مخيلة. 
ثم قال: ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه، وما سوى ذلك فهو باقٍ على الإباحة، وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة. 
ثم قال: وبكل حال فالسنة تقصير الثياب، وحدِّ ذلك ما بين نصف الساق إلى الكعب، فما كان فوق الكعب فلا بأس به، وما تحت الكعب في النار.

ويقول شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (22\138): والفعل الواحد في الظاهر يثاب الإنسان على فعله مع النية الصالحة ويعاقب على فعله مع النية الفاسدة
وضرب عدة أمثلة ثم قال:
وكذلك اللباس فمن ترك جميل الثياب بخلا بالمال لم يكن له أجر ومن تركه متعبدا بتحريم المباحات كان آثما ومن لبس جميل الثياب إظهارا لنعمة الله واستعانة على طاعة الله كان مأجورا ومن لبسه فخرا وخيلاء كان آثما فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور ولهذا حرم إطالة الثوب بهذه النية كما في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من جر إزاره خيلاء لم ينظر الله يوم القيامة إليه فقال أبو بكر يا رسول الله إن طرف إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال يا أبا بكر إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء وفى الصحيحين عن النبي أنه قال بينما رجل يجر إزاره خيلاء إذ خسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة فهذه المسائل ونحوها تتنوع بتنوع علمهم واعتقادهم (أي بحسب النية).

6- وممن نص على ذلك من الحنابلة أيضا: الرحيباني في مطالب أولي النهى شرح غاية المنتهى حيث يقول:

( وَحَرُمَ ) ، - وَهُوَ ( كَبِيرَةٌ ) لِلْوَعِيدِ الْآتِي بَيَانُهُ فِي الْخَبَرِ - ( فِي غَيْرِ حَرْبٍ إسْبَالُ ) شَيْءٍ مِنْ ( ثِيَابِهِ خُيَلَاءَ وَلَوْ عِمَامَةً وَسَرَاوِيلَ ) ؛ لِمَا رُوِيَ { أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ رَأَى بَعْضَ أَصْحَابِهِ يَمْشِي بَيْنَ الصَّفَّيْنِ يَخْتَالُ فِي مِشْيَتِهِ قَالَ : إنَّهَا لَمِشْيَةٌ يَبْغَضُهَا اللَّهُ إلَّا فِي هَذَا الْمَوْطِنِ } وَذَلِكَ ؛ لِأَنَّ الْخُيَلَاءَ مَذْمُومٌ فِي غَيْرِ الْحَرْبِ لِحَدِيثِ { مَنْ جَرَّ ثَوْبَهُ خُيَلَاءَ لَمْ يَنْظُرْ اللَّهُ إلَيْهِ } مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ . ( فَإِنْ أَسْبَلَ ) ثَوْبَهُ ( لِحَاجَةٍ : كَسِتْرِ ) سَاقٍ ( قَبِيحٍ ، وَلَا خُيَلَاءَ وَلَا تَدْلِيسَ ) عَلَى النِّسَاءِ : ( أُبِيحَ ) . قَالَ أَحْمَدُ فِي رِوَايَةِ حَنْبَلٍ : جَرُّ الْإِزَارِ وَإِسْبَالُ الرِّدَاءِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ ، إذَا لَمْ يُرِدْ الْخُيَلَاءَ فَلَا بَأْسَ ، وَكَذَلِكَ إذَا لَمْ يُرِدْ التَّدْلِيسَ .

ومثله في كشف القناع عن متن الإقناع.

بل إنه في كثير من كتب الفقه الحنبلي ذكر أنه يكره إسبال ثوبه خيلاء وهو أحد الوجهين فما بالنا بغير الخيلاء؟!! . جزم به في الهداية ، و المذهب ، و المذهب الأحمد ، و المستوعب ، و الوجيز ، و الرعاية الصغرى ، و الحاويين ، و الفائق ، و إدراك الغاية ، و تجريد العناية ، وغيرهم . وقدمه في الرعاية الكبرى .


ويقول الشيخ القرضاوي:
لقد روى البخاري تعليقًا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" كلوا واشربوا والبسوا وتصدقوا في غير إسراف ولا مخيلة" وقال ابن عباس كل ما شئت والبس ما شئت ما أخطأتك اثنتان، سرف أو مخيلة، يدل هذا على أن الممنوع هو ما كان فيه إسراف وما قصد به الخيلاء وإذا انتفى هذان الأمران فلا حرج، وقد ورد في ذلك عدة أحاديث منها "ما أسفل الكعبين من الإزار في النار" رواه البخاري وغيره والإزار هو ما يستر أسفل البدن، ومنه البنطلون والجلباب. "من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة" رواه مالك وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجة "من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة" فقال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه: يا رسول الله إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أنى أتعاهده، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء" رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما. والخيلاء هو الكبر والعجب. والمخيلة من الاختيال وهو الكبر واستحقار الناس. وفي رواية لمسلم وغيره عن الثلاثة الذين لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم إنهم هم المسبل إزاره والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب. والمسبل هو الذي يطول ثوبه ويرسله إلى الأرض كأنه يفعل ذلك تجبرًا واختيالا. كما فسره الحافظ المنذري في كتابه "الترغيب والترهيب". 
وحديث "ما أسفل الكعبين من الإزار في النار" ليس عامًا للرجال والنساء فقد فهمت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أنه عام وقال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: فكيف تصنع النساء بذيولهن؟ فقال: يرخين شبرًا" فقالت: إذا تنكشف أقدامهن، قال: "فيرخينه ذراعًا لا يزدن عليه" أخرجه النسائي والترمذي وصححه. والذراع شبران بشبر اليد المعتدلة. 
والخلاصة أن للرجال حالين، حال استحباب وهو أن يقتصر بالإزار على نصف الساق، وحال جواز وهو إلى الكعبين. وكذلك للنساء حالان، حال استحباب وهو ما يزيد على ما هو جائز للرجال بقدر الشبر، وحال جواز بقدر ذراع. وأن البطر والتبختر مذموم ولو لمن شمر ثوبه، ومن قصد بالملبوس الحسن إظهار نعمة الله عليه، مستحضرًا لها شاكرًا عليها غير محتقر لمن ليس له مثله لا يضره ما لبس من المباحات ولو كان في غاية النفاسة، ففي صحيح مسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه ذرة من كبر" فقال رجل: إن الرجل يحب أن يكون ثوبه حسنًا ونعله حسنة، فقال: "إن الله جميل يحب الجمال، الكبر بطر الحق وغمط الناس"، والغمط معناه الاحتقار. والحديث الذي أخرجه الطبري "إن الرجل يعجبه أن يكون شراك نعله أجود من شراك صاحبه" محمول على من أحب ذلك ليتعظم به على صاحبه. لا من أحب ذلك ابتهاجًا بنعمة الله. فقد أخرج الترمذي وحسنه "إن الله يحب أن يرى أثر نعمته على عبده" وأخرج النسائي وأبو داود وصححه الحاكم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لرجل رآه رث الثياب "إذا أتاك الله مالا فلير أثره عليه" أي بأن يلبس ثيابًا تليق بحاله من النفاسة والنظافة ليعرفه المحتاجون إلى الطلب منه، مع مراعاة القصد وترك الإسراف. 
هذا وقد نقل القاضي عياض عن العلماء كراهة كل ما زاد على العادة وعلى المعتاد في اللباس من الطول والسعة، والثوب الطويل الذي ليس فيه خيلاء يكره إذا لم يأمن لابسه من تعلق النجاسة به، فقد أخرج الترمذي عن عبيد بن خالد أنه قال: "كنت أمشي وعليَّ برد أجره، فقال لي رجل" ارفع ثوبك فإنه أنقى وأبقى" فنظرت فإذا هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقلت: إنما هي بردة ملحاء – أي فيها خطوط سود وبيض – فقال: "أما لك في أسوة؟ قال: فنظرت فإذا إزاره إلى أنصاف ساقيه "فتح الباري ج10 ص264 – 275". 
ويقول الدكتور القرضاوى :
عملية الإسبال، وردت أحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نهى عن الإسبال، بعضها ورد فيها نهي مطلق عن الإسبال "أن يسبل إزاره" وبعضها مقيد بمن فعل ذلك اختيالا قال "لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة" وهو حديث ابن عمر، يعني من جَرَّ إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة، معنى المخيلة أي الاختيال أي يريد التبختر والفخر على الناس، وكان العرب في الجاهلية يعتبرون جَرَّ الثياب هذا من مظاهر العظمة، وإن الفقير يلبس لحد الركبة أو تحت الركبة بقليل، والغني يلبس ويجر في إزاره، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن جَرِّ الثوب، أو جَرِّ الإزار بالذات، معظم الأحاديث جاءت في الإزار وجاء أيضا إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق، فبعض العلماء أخذ بالإطلاق وقال الإسبال ممنوع على كل حال، والبعض قال ممنوع إذا أريد به المخيلة، إذا أريد به الاختيال، أما من لم يخطر الاختيال بباله فلا يدخل، بدليل حديث ابن عمر وبدليل حديث سيدنا أبو بكر قال "يا رسول الله: إني لا أتعهد إزاري فيسترخي فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء" فدل على أن فيه عِلَّة، وهذا ما ذهب إليه الإمام النووي والحافظ بن حجر، والكثير من شُرَّاح الحديث وأنا من هذا الفريق الذي يربط التحريم بالاختيال والفخر.

,ويقول الدكتور/يحيى إسماعيل- نائب رئيس هيئة كبار العلماء بالأزهر سابقا-:
إن الإسبال ذكر النهي عنه مرهونًا بعلة، وحيث ذكرت العلة فإن الحكم يدور معها، والحديث الصحيح الذي هو بمثابة العمدة في تلك القضية: "ثلاثة لا ينظر إليهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم: المنان بالعطية، والمنفق سلعة بعد العصر باليمين الكاذبة، ورجل جرَّ ثوبه خيلاء"، فإذا انتفت العلة انتفى المعلول. 
والله أعلم.


و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

نظرات جديدة في حديث ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه

قد تقدم من صحيح البخاري وغيره قول أبي بكر رضي الله عنه :" إن أحد شقي ثوبي يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنك لست تصنع ذلك خيلاء "

فقول الصديق رضي الله عنه إلا ان اتعاهده فيه رد عن من قال ان الصديق رضي الله عنه كان يتعاهد ثوبه  دائما فلو كان كذلك لما إرتخى الثوب فالصديق لم يقل انه يتعاهده دائما انما قال انه يسقط الا اذا تعاهده !!!

و من هنا بطلت حجة من قال ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام رخص لابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه  ذلك لانه يتعاهده انما رد عليه الصلاة و السلام بقوله  إنك لست تصنع ذلك خيلاء  و من هنا نفهم انه صرح لابي بكر الصديق انه لا يلزمه ان يتعاهده لانه ليس ممن يفعله خيلاءا و الحكم يدور مع علته فان انتفت العلة او مظنتها انتف الحكم  و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

نظرات في المطلق و المقيد 

تبيان خطأ من جعل قاعدة المطلق و المقيد مطردة

قال تعالى في سورة آل عمران اية 77

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُولَئِكَ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَلَا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ.



صحيح البخاري   كتاب المساقاة
 باب من رأى أن صاحب الحوض والقربة أحق بمائه ء حديث:‏2261‏ 
 حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد ، حدثنا سفيان ، عن عمرو ، عن أبي صالح السمان ، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ، ولا ينظر إليهم : رجل حلف على سلعة لقد أعطى بها أكثر مما أعطى وهو كاذب ، ورجل حلف على يمين كاذبة بعد العصر ، ليقتطع بها مال رجل مسلم ، ورجل منع فضل ماء فيقول الله : اليوم أمنعك فضلي كما منعت فضل ما لم تعمل يداك " ، قال علي ، حدثنا سفيان ، غير مرة ، عن عمرو ، سمع أبا صالح يبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم *


صحيح البخاري   كتاب المساقاة
 باب الخصومة في البئر والقضاء فيها ء حديث:‏2250‏ 
 حدثنا عبدان ، عن أبي حمزة ، عن الأعمش ، عن شقيق ، عن عبد الله رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من حلف على يمين يقتطع بها مال امرئ مسلم ، هو عليها فاجر ، لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان " فأنزل الله تعالى : إن الذين يشترون بعهد الله وأيمانهم ثمنا قليلا الآية ، فجاء الأشعث ، فقال : ما حدثكم أبو عبد الرحمن في أنزلت هذه الآية ، كانت لي بئر في أرض ابن عم لي ، فقال لي : " شهودك " ، قلت : ما لي شهود ، قال : " فيمينه " ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، إذا يحلف ، فذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث ، فأنزل الله ذلك تصديقا له *



صحيح البخاري   كتاب استتابة المرتدين والمعاندين وقتالهم
 باب إثم من أشرك بالله  ء حديث:‏6538‏ 
 حدثني محمد بن الحسين بن إبراهيم ، أخبرنا عبيد الله بن موسى ، أخبرنا شيبان ، عن فراس ، عن الشعبي ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما ، قال : جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : يا رسول الله ، ما الكبائر ؟ قال : " الإشراك بالله " قال : ثم ماذا ؟ قال : " ثم عقوق الوالدين " قال : ثم ماذا ؟ قال : " اليمين الغموس " قلت : وما اليمين الغموس ؟ قال : " الذي يقتطع مال امرئ مسلم ، هو فيها كاذب

وعن أبي أمامة الحارثي ءرضي الله تعالى عنهء ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال:  ‏من ‏ ‏اقتطع ‏ ‏حق امرئ مسلم بيمينه، فقد أوجب الله له النار، وحرم عليه الجنة، فقال له رجل: وإن كان شيئا يسيرا يا رسول الله، قال: وإن ‏ ‏قضيبا ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏أراك  رواه مسلم .  الايمان 137


وعن جابر -رضي الله عنه- أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:  من حلف على منبري هذا بيمين آثمة؛ تبوأ مقعده من النار  رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي، وصححه ابن حبان
أبو داود : الأيمان والنذور (3246) , وابن ماجه : الأحكام (2325) , وأحمد (3/344) , ومالك : الأقضية (1434).


ادن كما تلاحظون هناك احاديث فيها عقوبة الحالف كذبا ليقتطع مال اخيه و عقوبته ان لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه

و في احاديث اخرى انه يلقى الله عليه غضبانا

و في احاديث اخرى سماها اليمين الغموس و عقوبتها  الغمس في نار جهنم   فهل نقول ان العقوبات اختلفت ادن السبب اختلف !!!! بالطبع يظهر لكم فساد هذا القول انما هي عقوبات لنفس السبب فمن حلف كذبا لاخد حق اخيه غضب الله عليه و لا ينظر الله اليه يوم القيامة و لا يكلمه و يغمس في نار جهنم

مثله كمثل المسبل كما جاء في الاحاديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار 

فالمسبل لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه و يطئ ازاره في النار و هذا تفسير قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام ما تحت الكعبين من الازار ففي النار فقال من الازار !!! اي يطؤه في جهنم كما قال بن رجب فالحديث صريح بقوله من الازار !!! فالازار في النار و جاء مفسرا  بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام وطئه في النار
قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في ( التخويف من النار 1/118) : وفي مسند الإمام أحمد عن هبيب بن المغفل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال :" من وطئ إزاره خيلاء وطئه في النار" وهو يبين معنى ما في صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه قال : " ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار " ، أن المراد ما تحت الكعب من البدن والثوب معا وأنه يسحب ثوبه في النار كما يسحبه في الدنيا خيلاء .اهـ
 و كما تلاحظون قرن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام بين اليمين الغموس و الاسبال لان عقوبتيهما متقاربة. فكلاهما لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه و كلاهم دخل النار فاحدهما يغمس فيها و الثاني يطؤ ازاره كما وطئه خيلاءا في الدنيا

و من هذا يتبين خطأ من فرق بين الاسبال و الخيلاء في الاحاديث  و ان قاعدة المطلق و المقيد ليست بمطردة فقد يذكر حديث عقوبة و الاخر عقوبة زائدة  و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

قد استدل بعضهم بهذا الحديث 
سنن النسائي الكبرى كتاب الزينة موضع الازار 9360

أخبرنا عمرو بن يزيد ، قال : حدثنا بهز بن أسد ، قال : أبو عبد الرحمن : وهو ثقة ، قال : حدثنا شعبة ، عن الأشعث بن سليم ، قال : سمعت عمتي ، تحدث عن عمها ، أنه كان بالمدينة يمشي فإذا رجل قال : " ارفع إزارك ، فإنه أبقى وأتقى " ، فنظرت فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ، إنما هي بردة ملحاء ، قال : " أما لك في أسوة " ، فنظرت فإذا إزاره على نصف الساق أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن سلام الطرسوسي ، قال : حدثنا أبو النضر ، قال : حدثنا شيبان ، عن أشعث ، قال : حدثتني عمتي ، عن عم أبي عبيد بن خالد ، قال : قدمت المدينة وأنا رجل شاب أعرابي ، وقد أرخيت إزاري فلحقني رجل من خلفي فذكر نحوه *

رواه البيهقي في شعب الايمان 5862‏ 


و الحديث ضعيف ضعفه الشيخ الالباني و الاشعت بن سليم يرويه عن عمته رهم بنت الأسود بن خالد عمة أشعث بن أبي الشعثاء المحاربي و عمته مجهولة الحال كما قال بن حجر في التقريب فلا عبرة بالاستشهاد به فيمن ادعى ان انتفاء الخيلاء لا يكفي لسقوط التحريم و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الرد أصوليا على رد الشيخ فركوس في اسبال الثياب

اسوق لكم اليوم فتوى الشيخ فركوس في تحريم اسبال الثياب و سارد عليها اصوليا ان شاء الله

سئل الشيخ ما حكم إسبال الإزار؟

فاجاب كالتالي :

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين وآله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد:

فالمراد بالإسبال هو إطالة الثوب إلى ما تحت الكعبين، وهو غير جائز شرعًا على الرجال مطلقًا ويشتدُّ الإثم إذا قصد الخيلاء، فالإسبال يستلزم جرّ الثوب، وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصده اللابس(۱) لقوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنَ الكَعْبَيْنِ مِنَ الإِزَارِ فَفِي النَّارِ"(٢)، وعليه فإنَّ ماهو دون نصف الساق فلا حرج على فاعله إلى الكعبين، أمّا دون الكعبين يحرم لما فيه من التوعد بالنار، ويؤيد عدم جواز الإسبال مطلقًا حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه أنّه قال: "بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذْ لحَِقَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ زرَارَةَ الأَنْصَارِي فِي حلَة إِزَارٍ وَرِدَاءٍ قَدْ أَسْبَلَ، فَجَعَلَ النَبِي صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْخُذُ بِنَاحِيِةِ ثَوْبِهِ وَيَتَوَاضَعُ للهِ وَيَقُولُ: عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَأَمَتِكَ، حَتَى سَمِعَهَا عَمْرُو فَقَالَ: يَارَسُولَ اللهِ إِنِّي حَمْشُ السَّاقَيْنِ، فَقَالَ: يَا عَمْرُو إِنَّ الله قَدْ أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيءٍ خَلَقَهُ إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُسْبِلَ"(٣)، ولا يقال أنه يحمل المطلق على المقيد لأنّه لا يتصور تواردهما في جانب النفي والنهي وإنما شرط حمل المطلق على المقيد دخوله في باب الأوامر والإثبات دون المنافي والمناهي، لأنّه يلزم الإخلال باللفظ المطلق مع تناول النفي والنهي وهو غير سائغ(٤).

أما قصة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه في قوله:" إنَّ أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلاَّ أن أتعاهد ذلك، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "لَسْتَ مِمَّنْ يَصْنَعُهُ خُيَلاَءَ"(٥) فليس فيه دليل على أنه يطيل ثوبه، بل غاية ما في الأمر أنه كان يسترخي بغير تقصد منه قال ابن حجر:" فكأن شده كان ينحل إذا تحرك بمشي، أو بغيره بغير اختياره، فإذا كان محافظا عليه لا يسترخي، لأنه كلما كان يسترخي شده(٦).

فالحاصل أنَّ الثوب الزائد على قدر لابسه ممنوع شرعًا قَصَد به الخيلاء، أو لم يقصد، لأنَّ النهي قد تناوله لفظًا، فضلاً عن أنَّ الزائد من ثوب المسبل مسرف فيه، ومتشبه بالنساء.

والعلم عند الله تعالى، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين وسلم تسليما.


الجزائر في: 28 من ذي الحجة 1426ﻫ

الموافق ﻟ: 28 ينـــــاير 2006م
اهــ
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
۱- سبل السلام للصنعاني: 4/308.

٢- أخرجه البخاري في اللباس (5787)، والنسائي في الزينة (5348)، وأحمد (9558)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.

٣- أخرجه الطبراني في مسند الشاميين (1205)، وفي المعجم الكبير (7835)، من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه. قال الهيثمي: "رواه الطبراني بأسانيد، ورجال أحدها ثقات"، انظر السلسلة الصحيحة: 6/406.

٤- إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني: 166.

٥- أخرجه البخاري في اللباس (5748)، وأحمد (6347)، والبيهقي (3442)، من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما.

٦- فتح الباري لابن حجر: 10/255.


الرد :
الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين 

اما بعد فصيغة النهي تدخل في صيغ العموم و العموم قد يخصص اما قول الشيخ ولا يقال أنه يحمل المطلق على المقيد لأنّه لا يتصور تواردهما في جانب النفي والنهي  اهــ

فنقول هذه الصيغة من صيغ العموم و قد دخلها التخصيص من حديث ابي بكر الصديق و بحديث جر الثياب للرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام اذ لا يعقل ان الله لا يحب هذين فكون العموم قد دخله التخصيص فهذا يخرجه من القطعي فيجعله ظنيا و ما خصص بعضه قبل تخصيص بعضه الاخر 

و ما يخصص هذا العموم احاديث كثيرة نوردها 

الاول حديث ابا بكر الصديق لقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لَسْتَ مِمَّنْ يَصْنَعُهُ خُيَلاَءَ  فهذا الحديث خصص الاسبال و لو كان كل الاسبال مذموما لما قال عليه الصلاة و السلام لا تصنعه خيلاء و العلة منطوقة فهو من باب المنطوق و لا يلتفت لقول الشيخ انه في الحديث ان ابا بكر لا يطيل ثيابه لان الاسبال في جر الثياب و ليس في طوله و كذلك العبرة بعموم اللفظ و ليس في خصوص السبب و لو كان  عدم التثريب على ابي بكر الصديق لعدم تطويل لباسه او تعاهده ثوبه احيانا لما اجاب رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام لَسْتَ مِمَّنْ يَصْنَعُهُ خُيَلاَءَ  

و يخصص الاسبال حديث عبد الله بن عمر و فيه 

" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة " رواه مسلم (2085)

فالاستثناء "إلا" من اقوى مفاهيم المخالفة فهو من مفاهيم الحصر بل منهم من عده من المنطوق قال الشوكاني في ارشاد الفحول :
و هو انواع اقواها ما و الا نحو ما قام الا زيد و قد وقع الخلاف فيه هو من قبيل المنطوق او المفهوم 

و بكونه منطوقا جزم الشيخ ابو اسحاق الشيرازي في الملخص و رجحه القرافي في القواعد و ذهب الجمهور الى انه من قبيل المفهوم و هو الراجح و العمل به معلوم من لغة العرب و لم يأت من لم يعمل به بحجة مقبولة اهــ ارشاد الفحول مفهوم الحصر صفحة 778/779


فاعلم يا اخي ان قول الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة  حصر للعلة في المخيلة فاما ان تقول ان الجر جائز من غير المخيلة او تقول انه حرام و لو من دونها 

فان قلت الاولى فقد اجتمعنا اما ان قلت انه حرام و لو من دون المخيلة فسيكون الكلام على هذا المنوال من جر ازاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة  و من جر ازاره من دون مخيلة فان الله لا ينظر اليه . و هذا كلام سقيم لا تقوم به حجة و ليس من هدي النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام 

و قد ثبت في حديث ابي ذر الغفاري المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم  كتاب الجهاد
 حديث:‏2383‏ 
 أخبرني أحمد بن محمد العنزي ، ثنا عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي ، ثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم ، ثنا الأسود بن شيبان السدوسي ، عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير أبي العلاء ، عن مطرف بن عبد الله ، قال : كان يبلغني عن أبي ذر ، حديث فكنت أشتهي لقاءه فلقيته فقلت : يا أبا ذر ، كان يبلغني عنك حديث فكنت أشتهي لقاءك قال : لله أبوك فقد لقيتني . قال : قلت : حدثني بلغني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثك . قال : " إن الله يحب ثلاثة ويبغض ثلاثة " قال : فلا أخالني أكذب على خليلي . قال : قلت : من هؤلاء الذين يحبهم الله ؟ قال : " رجل غزا في سبيل الله صابرا محتسبا مجاهدا فلقي العدو فقاتل حتى قتل ، وأنتم تجدونه عندكم في كتاب الله المنزل ، ثم قرأ هذه الآية إن الله يحب الذين يقاتلون في سبيله صفا كأنهم بنيان مرصوص قلت : ومن ؟ قال : رجل له جار سوء يؤذيه فيصبر على إيذائه حتى يكفيه الله إياه إما بحياة أو موت ، قلت : ومن ؟ قال : رجل يسافر مع قوم فأدلجوا حتى إذا كانوا من آخر الليل ، وقع عليهم الكرى والنعاس فضربوا رءوسهم ، ثم قام فتطهر رهبة لله ورغبة لما عنده ، قلت : فمن الثلاثة الذين يبغضهم الله ؟ قال : المختال الفخور ، وأنتم تجدونه في كتاب الله المنزل إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور قلت : ومن ؟ قال : البخيل المنان قال : ومن ؟ قال : التاجر الحلاف أو البائع الحلاف " " هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه

صحيح الترغيب 2569


و هذا حديث يوافق حديث ابي ذر في صحيح مسلم 
حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه :" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم ، قال : فقرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرار. قال أبو ذر: خابوا وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال:"المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب". رواه مسلم برقم (106) 

فانظروا كيف فسر الحديث الاول الثاني فقيدالمسبل بالمختال و ما يؤكد ذلك حديث النسائي

السنن الكبرى للنسائي   كتاب الزكاة
 المنان بما أعطى حديث:‏2315‏ 
 أخبرنا محمد بن بشار ، عن محمد ، قال : حدثنا شعبة ، عن علي بن مدرك ، عن أبي زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير ، عن خرشة بن الحر ، عن أبي ذر ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم " فقرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أبو ذر : خابوا وخسروا ، خابوا وخسروا ، قال : " المسبل إزاره خيلاء ، والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب ، والمنان عطاءه "

صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب 2034


فقد قيدالاسبال بالخيلاء في كل الاحاديث و هذا يخصص العام في حديث زرارة رضي الله عنه 


و ما يؤكد ذلك حديث ابي سفيان 
ابن حبان في صحيحه : باب : ذكر الزجر عن إسبال المرء إزاره إذ الله جل وعلا لا ينظر إلى فاعله ، وذكرحديث المغيرة بن شعبة قال: " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهيل فقال:" يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك ، فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين".

و في حديث اخر 
وعن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه قال: 
 رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهل فقال: 
 "يا سفيان! لا تسبل إزارك، فإن الله لا يحب المسبلين ". 
 حسن لغيره 
 رواه ابن ماجه ، و ابن حبان في "صحيحه" ، واللفظ له.

صحيح الترغيب 2039

فالسنة تصدق بعضها و من هذا يظهر ضعف قول الشيخ في ان الاسبال جاء من قبيل العام في حديث زرارة و ان كان حديث زرارة يرد عليه لان في اوله قال الراوي 
فَجَعَلَ النَبِي صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْخُذُ بِنَاحِيِةِ ثَوْبِهِ وَيَتَوَاضَعُ للهِ.


و تواضع النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام يدل انه كان يخشى الخيلاء على زرارة و لذلك لم يقره بقوله اني احمش الساقين فاحمش الساقين لا يحتاج جر ازاره يكفيه اسباله دون جر 

و ما يؤكد ان المراد بالاسبال المخيلة 
المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم ء كتاب اللباس
أما حديث ابن عباس ء حديث:‏7447‏ 
أخبرنا الحسن بن يعقوب العدل ، ثنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب الفرا ، أنبأ جعفر بن عون ، أنبأ سعيد بن إياس الجريري ، عن أبي السليل ، عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي ، عن جابر بن سليم الهجيمي ، رضي الله عنه قال : لقيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض طرق المدينة وعليه إزار من قطن منتشر الحاشية قلت : عليك السلام يا محمد أو يا رسول الله فقال : " عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم " أي هكذا فقل قال : فسألته عن الإزار فأقنع ظهره وأخذ بمعظم ساقه فقال : " هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور " " هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه

و من رواية اخرى 

وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيتَ فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة " رواه أحمد (4/64) و أبو داود (4084) و ابن حبان في صحيحه (521) و غيرهم .

فالتصريح واضح بان اسبال الازار من المخيلة  و لا يعارض ذلك بعام من حديث زرارة دخله التخصيص و قد بينا تخصيصه باكثر من حديث بل من قال ان هناك اسبالا لم يقصد به الخيلاء مذكور في الاحاديث فقد عارض قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة.

فما بمثل هذا الظاهر تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة و لا يعقل هدر كل هذه الاحاديث الصحيحة و معارضتها بعام 


و قد اوردنا اثر عبد الله بن مسعود

ذكرالذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء 

عطشا هشيم حدثنا سيار عن أبي وائل أن ابن مسعود رأى رجلا قد أسبل فقال ارفع إزارك فقال وأنت يا ابن مسعود فارفع إزارك قال إن بساقي حموشة وأنا أؤم الناس فبلغ ذلك عمر فجعل يضرب الرجل ويقول أترد على ابن مسعود اهــ الجزء الاول صفحة 491/492
الطبعة الحادية عشر مؤسسة الرسالة تحقيق الدكتور بشار عواد معروف 


فقوله اؤم الناس دليل انه كان يسبل على مرأى من الصحابة و اقرار عمر بن الخطاب على ذلك يقطع قول كل متكلف في حمل اسبال عبد الله بن مسعود على الاسبال للكعبين اذ لو كان كذلك لما عارضه الرجل المسبل فكيف يأمره برفع ثوب فوق الكعبين اذ الظاهر الذي لا يغاري فيه عاقل ان اسبال الرجل كان من باب اسبال من جاوز كعبيه و لذلك احتج هذا الرجل باسبال عبد الله بن مسعود و كما تلاحظون ان اسباله كان مشهورا يؤم الناس به في الصلاة و علم به عمر بن الخطاب 
و الصحابة في ذلك الزمان فلا يمكن ان يخفى عليهم اسبال امامهم و هذا يدل ان الصحابة كانوا يرون العلة في الخيلاء و ما يؤكد ذلك الاحاديث الواردة عن الصحابة فكل من جر ثيابه عاتبوه بحديث الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لا ينظر الله لمن جر إزاره خيلاء
و ان زدنا حديث عبد الله بن العباس 

عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238)

لم يبقى هناك تأويل بل الاحاديث صحيحة لا غبار عليها الا من اراد ان يتمسك بعموم حديث النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام ما تحت القدمين في النار و ترك كل الاحاديث الاخرى الصحيحة فما بمثل هذا العموم نعارض كل ما ثبت في هذا الباب بل نذهب لما لم يذهب اليه السلف و هو التفصيل في الحكم و قد علمتم ان الامام مالك و الامام احمد روا حديث العلاء بن عبد الرحمن و اشتهر الموطأ و حفظه الشافعي و علماء كثيرون و لم يذهب الجمهور الى القول بالتفصيل في الحكم بين مسبل و مسبل خيلاء

بل كل الاحاديث واضحة كوضوح الشمس و نختمها بهذين الحديثين 
سنن ابن ماجه ء كتاب إقامة الصلاة 
باب فيمن سلم من ثنتين أو ثلاث ساهيا  حديث:‏1211‏ 
حدثنا محمد بن المثنى ، وأحمد بن ثابت الجحدري قال : حدثنا عبد الوهاب قال : حدثنا خالد الحذاء ، عن أبي قلابة ، عن أبي المهلب ، عن عمران بن الحصين ، قال : " سلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثلاث ركعات من العصر ، ثم قام فدخل الحجرة " فقام الخرباق ، رجل بسيط اليدين ، فنادى : يا رسول الله أقصرت الصلاة ؟ فخرج مغضبا يجر إزاره فسأل ، فأخبر ، " فصلى تلك الركعة التي كان ترك ، ثم سلم ، ثم سجد سجدتين ثم سلم "

صحيح سنن بن ماجة 1228

و الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام معصوم من الكبائر فكيف يعقل انه اتى بعمل محرم و لو كان في غضب بل هو معصوم و من ذلك نستنتج ان الجر لم يكن لخيلاء لذلك لا تحريم فيه 
و الحديث الثاني 

السنن الكبرى للبيهقي  كتاب التفليس
باب حلول الدين على الميت ء حديث:‏10538‏ 
أخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري ، ثنا أبو طاهر المحمدآباذي ، ثنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ، ح وأخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يحيى بن عبد الجبار ببغداد , ثنا إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ، ثنا أحمد بن منصور ، قالا : ثنا عبد الرزاق ، أنبأ سفيان الثوري ، أخبرني أبي ، عن الشعبي ، حدثني سمعان بن مشنج ، عن سمرة ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى على جنازة ، فلما انصرف قال : " أها هنا من آل فلان أحد ؟ " فقال ذاك مرارا ، قال : فقام رجل يجر إزاره من مؤخر الناس ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أما إني لم أنوه باسمك إلا لخير ؛ إن فلانا ، لرجل منهم ، مأسور بدينه ، فلو رأيت أهله ومن يتحرون أمره قاموا فقضوا عنه " لفظ حديث البغدادي . وروي في حلول الدين على الميت عن ابن عمر مرفوعا ، وعن زيد بن ثابت موقوفا ، وكلاهما ضعيف *

صححه الشيخ الالباني احكام الجنائز 16


فها هو الصحابي يجر ازاره في مسجد رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و لم يعنفه و ذلك لا يكون الا لان حالة الرجل تدل انه لم يجره للخيلاء 

و من كل ما اوردناه يتضح لنا قوة مذهب الجمهور و ها انا انقل اليكم قول الشوكاني رحمة الله
قال في ( نيل الأوطار 2/113) : وقد عرفت ما في حديث الباب من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر : إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء وهو تصريح بأن مناط التحريم الخيلاء ، وأن الإسبال قد يكون للخيلاء ، وقد يكون لغيره ، فلابد من حمل قوله :" فإنها من المخيلة " في حديث جابر بن سليم ، على أنه خرج مخرج الغالب ، فيكون الوعيد المذكور في حديث الباب متوجهاً إلى من فعل ذلك اختيالاً ، والقول : بأن كل إسبال من المخيلة أخذاً بظاهر حديث جابر ترده الضرورة ، فإن كل أحد يعلم أن من الناس من يسبل إزاره مع عدم خطور الخيلاء بباله . ثم قال: وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الأحاديث وعدم إهدار قيد الخيلاء المصرح به في الصحيحين . ثم قال: وحمل المطلق على المقيد واجب ، وأما كون الظاهر من عمرو أنه لم يقصد الخيلاء فما بمثل هذا الظاهر تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة .اهـ

و هذه شهادة من عالم اصولي تكفينا للاجابة على ما ذهب اليه الشيخ 

و الله اعلم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## السكران التميمي

ألا يكفيكم ما قاله الإمام العلامة الشيخ مفتي الديار النجدية عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله؟
ما حكم إطالة الثوب إن كان للخيلاء أو لغير الخيلاء؟ وما الحكم إذا اضطر الإنسان إلى ذلك سواء إجبارا من أهله إن كان صغيرا أو جرت العادة على ذلك؟. 
الجواب : 
حكمه التحريم في حق الرجال، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار فهو في النار)) رواه البخاري في صحيحه، وروى مسلم في الصحيح عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله ولا ينظر إليهم يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم المسبل إزاره والمنان فيما أعطى والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب)).
وهذان الحديثان وما في معناهما يعمان من أسبل ثيابه تكبرا أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عمم وأطلق ولم يقيد، وإذا كان الإسبال من أجل الخيلاء صار الإثم أكبر والوعيد أشد لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ومن جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة)) ولا يجوز أن يظن أن المنع من الإسبال مقيد بقصد الخيلاء؛ لأن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يقيد ذلك في الحديثين المذكورين آنفا، كما أنه لم يقيد ذلك في الحديث الآخر وهو قوله لبعض أصحابه ((وإياك والإسبال فإنه من المخيلة))، فجعل الإسبال كله من المخيلة، لأنه في الغالب لا يكون إلا كذلك، ومن لم يسبل للخيلاء فعمله وسيلة لذلك، والوسائل لها حكم الغايات، ولأن ذلك إسراف وتعريض، ولهذا ثبت عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه لما رأى شابا يمس ثوبه الأرض قال له: ارفع ثوبك فإنه أتقى لربك وأنقى لثوبك.
أما قوله لأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما قال يا رسول الله إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده فقال له صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء)) فمراده صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من يتعاهد ملابسه إذا استرخت حتى يرفعها لا يعد ممن يجر ثيابه خيلاء لكونه لم يسبلها، وإنما قد تسترخي عليه فيرفعها ويتعاهدها ولا شك أن هذا معذور.
أما من يتعمد إرخاءها سواء كانت بشتا أو سراويل أو إزارا أو قميصا فهو داخل في الوعيد وليس معذورا في إسباله ملابسه، لأن الأحاديث الصحيحة المانعة من الإسبال تعمه بمنطوقها وبمعناها ومقاصدها فالواجب على كل مسلم أن يحذر الإسبال وأن يتقي الله في ذلك، وألا تنزل ملابسه عن كعبه عملا بهذا الحديث الصحيح، وحذرا من غضب الله وعقابه. والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## التقرتي

اخي السكران التميمي 

ما أجمل تلك الكلمة التي قالها مالك بن أنس رحمه الله العالم والإمام المشهور حينما وقف وأشار إلى قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقال : (الكل يؤخد منه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر) فالنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم هو الذي يؤخد قوله، ويُترك كلام غيره إلا أن يكون على طريقته وعلى منهجه. فليغفر الله عز وجل للجميع ويرحم.


ابن الباز شيخنا و عالمنا و نفتخر به و لقد توفي و ترك من ورائه ايتاما و لكن الحق احب الينا منه يا اخي و الامر ليس بالرجال فاقرأ كل ما كتبته و اوردته من الادلة اين القائلون بالتحريم !!!! 

فمن كان يعبد بن الباز فان بن الباز قد مات و من كان يعبد الله فان الله حي لا يموت

و نحن ندور مع الدليل و ما كان كلام بن الباز وحيا منزلا و لو كان الامر بالرجال لقدمنا الامام الشافعي و الامام احمد و الشوكاني على بن الباز في المسألة و ها انا اقولها لك الا يكفيك كلام الشوكاني في المسألة :

قال في ( نيل الأوطار 2/113) : وقد عرفت ما في حديث الباب من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر : إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء وهو تصريح بأن مناط التحريم الخيلاء ، وأن الإسبال قد يكون للخيلاء ، وقد يكون لغيره ، فلابد من حمل قوله :" فإنها من المخيلة " في حديث جابر بن سليم ، على أنه خرج مخرج الغالب ، فيكون الوعيد المذكور في حديث الباب متوجهاً إلى من فعل ذلك اختيالاً ، والقول : بأن كل إسبال من المخيلة أخذاً بظاهر حديث جابر ترده الضرورة ، فإن كل أحد يعلم أن من الناس من يسبل إزاره مع عدم خطور الخيلاء بباله . ثم قال: وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الأحاديث وعدم إهدار قيد الخيلاء المصرح به في الصحيحين . ثم قال: وحمل المطلق على المقيد واجب ، وأما كون الظاهر من عمرو أنه لم يقصد الخيلاء فما بمثل هذا الظاهر تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة .اهـ

اتبع الدليل و دع عنك التقليد و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## السكران التميمي

وهل ابن باز إلا ممن ورث علم الأنبياء؟ أوليس هو ممن هم موقعون عن رب العالمين؟ أتراه يفتي بما لا دليل له به؟ أتراه هو نفسه يعرف أنه ليس على الصواب في مسألة ما ويسكت عنها ولا يقول الحق؟

اتق الله فلن تعدو قدرك.

----------


## حمد

يا جماعة الخير ،
كفّوا عن مسألة الإسبال ترانا زهقنا .
أرجو إقفال الموضوع ، وإثراء المنتدى بمواضيع مفيدة لطلبة العلم .

----------


## التقرتي

> أعوذ بالله منك ومن ردك، ما هذا الكلام البشع؟
> وهل ابن باز إلا ممن ورث علم الأنبياء؟ أوليس هو ممن هم موقعون عن رب العالمين؟ أتراه يفتي بما لا دليل له به؟ أتراه هو نفسه يعرف أنه ليس على الصواب في مسألة ما ويسكت عنها ولا يقول الحق؟
> اتق الله فلن تعدو قدرك.


نعم اخي الحق معك ادن اصاب بن الباز و اخطأ الشافعي و الامام احمد و الشوكاني بل اعوذ بالله من المتعصبين  ان كان عندك ادلة تفضل اما ان جئت هنا كي تدافع عن قول شيخ و تتعصب له فاتركنا يا اخي لسنا هنا للجدال

----------


## التقرتي

> يا جماعة الخير ،
> كفّوا عن مسألة الإسبال ترانا زهقنا .
> أرجو إقفال الموضوع ، وإثراء المنتدى بمواضيع مفيدة لطلبة العلم .


يا اخي ان اردت المشاركة فيما ينفع فتفضل فقد اوردت ادلة جديدة كثيرة لا توجد في مواقع اخرى و لذلك سميت الموضوع نظرة جديدة في تحريم الاسبال للخيلاء و لو اغلقنا موضوعا من اجل كل من جاء و تعصب لشيخ لن نستفيد اصلا و الموضوع مهم جدا فاجده جيدا لمن اراد ان يحيط بطرق الاستدلال و اصول الفقه و جمع الاحاديث

فخد منه ما ينفعك و اشكرك على مشاركتك

و ما زالت عندي ادلة اخرى ساسوقها دليلا دليلا حتى تكتمل المسألة من كل الجوانب ان شاء الله و هذا السبق هو لهذا الموقع فما اظن ان هناك موقعا جمع كل ما في المسألة و زيادة و الله اعلم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بل هذه المسألة وإن كانت فرعية إلا أنها باتت علم هي وغيرها على مسائل منهجية في تحصيل العلم
وهي: عدم الإنكار في مسائل الاجتهاد 
ومعرفة الخلاف السائغ من غيره 
ومكانة الجمهور والأئمة الأربعة 
وانقلاب المهجور مشهورا لاختلاف الأزمنة
التخبط عند بعض من ينتسب إلى السلفية حيث ذهب يوالي ويعادي عليها
تنبيه بعض الضعفة من الطلبة إلى التفريق بين رد الحديث وبين رد فهمه للحديث

وهل الرأي المخالف للجمهور شاذ أم لا لقلة القائلين به وللخلاف في ثبوته عن السلف وخلافه لقول الصحابة؟
مازلت مترددا في الحكم عليه بذلك

أشكر الأخ التقرتي على ذكره للأدلة والاكثار منها والعبرة في نهاية المطاف بالأدلة

----------


## التقرتي

> بل هذه المسألة وإن كانت فرعية إلا أنها باتت علم هي وغيرها على مسائل منهجية في تحصيل العلم
> وهي: عدم الإنكار في مسائل الاجتهاد 
> ومعرفة الخلاف السائغ من غيره 
> ومكانة الجمهور والأئمة الأربعة 
> وانقلاب المهجور مشهورا لاختلاف الأزمنة
> التخبط عند بعض من ينتسب إلى السلفية حيث ذهب يوالي ويعادي عليها
> تنبيه بعض الضعفة من الطلبة إلى التفريق بين رد الحديث وبين رد فهمه للحديث
> وهل الرأي المخالف للجمهور شاذ أم لا لقلة القائلين به وللخلاف في ثبوته عن السلف وخلافه لقول الصحابة؟
> مازلت مترددا في الحكم عليه بذلك
> أشكر الأخ التقرتي على ذكره للأدلة والاكثار منها والعبرة في نهاية المطاف بالأدلة



نعم اخي أمجد الفلسطيني و قد اتيت بادلة جديدة لم تذكر من قبل و بينت قصة عبد الله بن مسعود و التلبيس الذي يؤولون به اسباله و اتيت بادلة ان هناك من  جر ازاره امام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و اتيت بادلة بان عمر بن الخطاب كان على علم باسبال عبد الله بن مسعود و اتيت باحاديث تدل ان الاسبال حرم للخيلاء و بينت ضعف مذهب من قال بحكمين في الاسبال و اظن ان هناك الكثير من الادلة الدامغة لتبيان صحة قول الجمهور و ما زال عندي ادلة و ساوردها ان شاء الله كي يتبين لكل من تعصب لشيخ ان اقوال الجمهور لا يستهان بها 

و ما زال في جعبتي ادلة سانسف بها ان شاء الله قول من ابطل قضاء الصلاة على تاركها عمدا فانتظروها ان شاء الله و من اراد الدليل فهو امامه و ما زلت انتظر من ينقد هذه الادلة و لا اريد شيئا من الاخوة في هذه المسألة الا ان يتقوا الله و لا يتعصبوا لشيخ و ان كانوا يرون خلاف ما ذهبنا اليه و الله المستعان و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## السكران التميمي

مصيبتنا ليّ الأدلة وتطويعها لما يوافق الهوى، وكأن أشياخنا اللذين اتهمتنا بالتعصب لهم لم يعرفوها أو لم يفهمو مرادها؟
والله أخي قد قضوا أعمارهم في طلب العلم وتحصيله ومن ثم بثه ونشره بما يرضي الله ورسوله، وقد كنت أنت في ظهر أبيك نطفة مني، فلا يليق لك لتسويق هواك أن تتطاول على هؤلاء الجهابذة الجبال الشامخة.
وعلى كلٍ أخي قد لا يزيد كثرة الشيء في بعض الأحيان إلا ضعفا، ما فائدة سرد الأدلة إذا لم نعرف الاستشهاد منها على الصواب وليس على الهوى.
والله ما هذه النظرة الجديدة التي تزعم إلا دعاية ترويجية لتسويق هواك الذي نسفت به أقوال العلماء.
ثم لتعلم أن الحق أحق أن يتبع، لا مجال للتعصب في مرضاة الله. فأفق

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الكريم التقرتي ... الشيخ بنى قوله على إعتبار أن "المطلق والمقيد إنما يكون في باب الأوامر والإثبات لا في جانب النفي والنهي" وبما أن ردك -كما قلت- ذو بعد أصولي (على حد فهمي) ويتناول مسألة أصولية بهذا الحجم  لها أثرها في جميع أبواب الفقه  فالواجب أن تفصل في الإنتصار لمذهبك وتبرز للقرّاء آراء المحققين من الأصوليين ....وما رأيت لك جوابا عن هذا !! رغم تعبي في قراءة مشاركتك  فأرجوا أن تفيد أخاك ............... متابع  *

----------


## التقرتي

شكرا لك اخي السكران

ان كنت ترى اننا نطوع الادلة بهوانا فتفضل و بين لنا الصواب و ان رأينا في كلامك صوابا اتبعناه و لكن ادكرك فقط انه كما فهمها من قال بالتحريم فقد فهمها اخرون و قالوا بالخيلاء كقيد فان كنت تظن ان من قال بقيد الخيلاء اتبع هواه فما عندي الا ان اقول لك سامحك الله و هداك الى صراطه المستقيم


ادن انا في انتظار ان تبين لنا اين الخطأ في استدلالنا و ان كنت لا تريد الجواب علينا افدنا ادن اين الخطأ في استدلال الشوكاني و الامام الشافعي و غيرهم ....


و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## التقرتي

الى الاخ العاصمي من الجزائر نحن نوافق الشيخ فيما قاله لكن هناك مطلق و مقيد و هناك خاص و عام و هنا العام خصص باحاديث اخرى فلا نقيد هنا لكن نخصص العام

نعم لا ادري كيف لم ترى الادلة الاصولية و هي مكتوبة في قول الشوكاني رحمه الله و سالخصها لك


الشيخ قال ان التقيد لا يدخل في النهي و قد اصاب في ذلك نعم التقيد في الاحكام و ليس في النهي لان النهي يعتبر من باب العموم اذن فلفظ لا يحب الله المسبلين عام لكن العموم قد يدخله تخصيص و مما دخل على هذا العموم تخصيص بعض افراده باخراجهم من الحكم و من هذه الافراد :

ارتخاء ازار ابي بكر فارتخاء ازار ابي بكر هو اسبال لكن يخرج من باب هذا العموم

كذلك جر رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام ازاره في حديث كسوف الشمس  و حديث صلاة العصر فهذا الجر لا يدخل في عموم قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام ان الله لا يحب المسبل

ادن هذا عام دخل فيه تخصيص و ما خصص بعضه خصص بعضه الاخر

و لنتأمل قول الشوكاني رحمه الله قال في ( نيل الأوطار 2/113) : وقد عرفت ما في حديث الباب من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر : إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء وهو تصريح بأن مناط التحريم .


ادن مناط الحكم يخصص المجمل من حديث ان الله لا يحب المسبلين و كذلك الاحاديث التي اتيت بها تخرج العام الى الخاص و منها حديثي ابي سفيان رضي الله عنه

ابن حبان في صحيحه : باب : ذكر الزجر عن إسبال المرء إزاره إذ الله جل وعلا لا ينظر إلى فاعله ، وذكرحديث المغيرة بن شعبة قال: " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهيل فقال:" يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك ، فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين".

و في حديث اخر 
وعن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه قال: 
رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهل فقال: 
"يا سفيان! لا تسبل إزارك، فإن الله لا يحب المسبلين ". 
حسن لغيره 
رواه ابن ماجه ، و ابن حبان في "صحيحه" ، واللفظ له.

فالحديث الاول يفسر الثاني كما ترى فقوله لا يحب المسبلين فسر بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لا ينظر الله للمسبلين و كما تعرف ان المسبلين الذين لا ينظر الله اليهم هم المختالون الا ان قلت ان هذا عموم و هنا تنقض مذهب من قال ان من اسبل من دون خيلاء فما تحت الكعبين في النار !!!


و كما قال الشوكاني  وأما كون الظاهر من عمرو أنه لم يقصد الخيلاء فما بمثل هذا الظاهر تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة .اهـ

فمفهوم العام الذي استدل به الشيخ فركوس لا يعارض الاحاديث الصحيحة فمنطوق الاحاديث ان العلة الخيلاء, و اوضح الاحاديث في ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام 

" هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور 


فهذا حديث لا يدع مجال للشك ان ما تحت الكعبين يدخل في قوله فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور

و كذلك مفهوم المخالفة بالحصر و هو من اقوى المفاهيم في قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام

" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة 

فهذا الحصر حصر العلة و مفهوم المخالفة منه انه من جره لغير الخيلاء لا يلحقه هذا الوعيد و يقطع كل تأويل حديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام 

 وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة .


فهذا من المنطوق و هو كافي لتخصيص العموم من قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام ان الله لا يحب المسبل

كذالك هذا العموم معارض لحديث الصحابي الذي جر ازاره في المسجد و هذا نصه

السنن الكبرى للبيهقي كتاب التفليس
باب حلول الدين على الميت ء حديث:‏10538‏ 
أخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري ، ثنا أبو طاهر المحمدآباذي ، ثنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ، ح وأخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يحيى بن عبد الجبار ببغداد , ثنا إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ، ثنا أحمد بن منصور ، قالا : ثنا عبد الرزاق ، أنبأ سفيان الثوري ، أخبرني أبي ، عن الشعبي ، حدثني سمعان بن مشنج ، عن سمرة ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى على جنازة ، فلما انصرف قال : " أها هنا من آل فلان أحد ؟ " فقال ذاك مرارا ، قال : فقام رجل يجر إزاره من مؤخر الناس ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أما إني لم أنوه باسمك إلا لخير ؛ إن فلانا ، لرجل منهم ، مأسور بدينه ، فلو رأيت أهله ومن يتحرون أمره قاموا فقضوا عنه " لفظ حديث البغدادي . وروي في حلول الدين على الميت عن ابن عمر مرفوعا ، وعن زيد بن ثابت موقوفا ، وكلاهما ضعيف *

صححه الشيخ الالباني احكام الجنائز 16
فاقرار رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام لهذا الرجل لا تفسير له الا ان الرجل لم يكن يفعله خيلاءا 

اذن صحيح ان التقييد لا يدخل في هذا لكنه عام و العام يدخل عليه التخصيص و هذا ما قاله الشوكاني رحمه الله و ارجوا ان يكون اتضح عندك الامر و ان اردت الزيادة ارجع لمراقي السعود باب المطلق و المقيد و الخاص و العام

ادن خلاصة القول ان التمسك بعموم قوله ان الله لا يحب المسبل ضعيف كما قال الشوكاني رحمه الله و اعيد كلامه وحمل المطلق على المقيد واجب ، وأما كون الظاهر من عمرو أنه لم يقصد الخيلاء فما بمثل هذا الظاهر تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة.اهـ

لكن المتأمل في حديث عمروا يجد خيلاءا ايضا و هذا نفهمه من قول الراوي فَجَعَلَ النَبِي صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْخُذُ بِنَاحِيِةِ ثَوْبِهِ وَيَتَوَاضَعُ للهِ.


فهذا التواضع يدل ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام خاف الخيلاء على عمرو و كذلك عذر عمرو ان به حموشة لا يسلم به لانه جر ازاره و الذي فيه حموشة يكفيه اسبال ازاره تحت الكعبين لا جره و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

نواصل نقل سير الصالحين كي تعلموا مذاهبهم و نحن ننقل الان اثرا عن عالم جليل الا و هو الشعبي عامر بن شراحيل  التابعي الجليل سمع من ثمانية وأربعين من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والشعبي أكبر من أبي إسحاق بسنتين ، وأبو إسحاق أكبر من عبد الملك بن عمير بسنتين ، ومرسل الشعبي صحيح ، لا يكاد يرسل إلا صحيحًا.

جاء في حلية الأولياء  ء عامر بن شراحيل الشعبي
 حديث:‏6061‏ 
 حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله ، وأبو حامد بن جبلة قالا : ثنا محمد بن إسحاق ، ثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ، ثنا أبو بكر بن شعيب بن الحبحاب ، قال : رأيت الشعبي يمشي مع أبي وعليه إزار من كتان مورد ، فقال أبي : يا أبا عمرو ، أراك تجر إزارك . فضرب الشعبي يده على أليته ، فقال : " ليس هاهنا شيء تحمله " ، فقال له أبي : كم أتى عليك يا أبا عمرو ؟ فقال :
 نفسي تشكي إلى الموت موجعة  وقد حملتك سبعا بعد سبعينا
 إن تحدثي أملا يا نفس كاذبة  إن الثلاث يوافين الثمانينا

اهــ

أبو بكر بن شعيب بن الحبحاب الازدي قال عنه بن حجر في التقريب ثقة

و هو من رجالات مسلم روى عن الشعبي و روى عنه قتيبة



و قتيبة بن سعيد بن جميل بن طريف بن عبد الله الثقفي أبو رجاء البلخى البغلانى قيل إن جده جميلا كان مولى للحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي وهو ابن أخي الوسيم بن جميل الثقفي قال أبو أحمد بن عدي : اسمه يحيى بن سعيد وقتيبة لقب وقال أبو عبد الله بن منده : اسمه علي وقال غيره : كان له أخ اسمه قديد بن سعيد
قال فيه بن حجر في التقريب ثقة ثبت


اما محمد بن إسحاق السراج النيسابوري
السَّرَّاج السَّرَّاج* محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن مهران , الإمام الحافظ الثقة , شيخ الإسلام , محدث خراسان, أبو العباس الثقفي مولاهم الخراساني النيسابوري , صاحب المسند الكبير على الأبواب والتاريخ وغير ذلك , وأخو إبراهيم المحدث وإسماعيل. 

مولده في سنة ست عشرة ومائتين .

رأى يحيى بن يحيى التميمي , ولم يسمعه. وسمع من إسحاق , وقتيبة بن سعيد , ومحمد بن بكار بن الريان , وبشر بن الوليد الكندي , وأبي معمر القطيعي , وداود بن رشيد , ومحمد بن حميد الرازي , ومحمد بن الصباح الجرجرائي , وعمرو بن زرارة , وأبي همام السكوني , وهناد بن السري , وأبي كريب , ومحمد بن أبان البلخي , والحسن بن عيسى بن ماسرجس , ومحمد بن عمرو زنيج , وأحمد بن المقدام , ومحمد بن رافع , ومجاهد بن موسى , وأحمد بن منيع , وزياد بن أيوب , ويعقوب الدورقي , وسوار بن عبد الله , وهارون الحمال , وعقبة بن مكرم العمي , وابن كرامة , وعبد الجبار بن العلاء , وعبد الله بن عمر بن أبان , وأبي سعيد الأشج , وعبد الله بن الجراح , وأحمد بن سعيد الدارمي , وعباد بن الوليد , وخلق سواهم , وينزل إلى أحمد بن محمد البرتي , ومحمد بن إسماعيل الترمذي , والحسن بن سلام.


حدث عنه البخاري ومسلم بشيء يسير خارج الصحيحين , وأبو حاتم الرازي أحد شيوخه , وأبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا , وعثمان بن السماك , والحافظ أبو علي النيسابوري , وأبو حاتم البستي , وأبو أحمد بن عدي , وأبو إسحاق المزكي , وإبراهيم بن عبد الله الأصبهاني , وأبو أحمد الحاكم , وعبيد الله بن محمد الفامي , وحسينك بن علي التميمي , وأبو محمد الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي , وأبو بكر محمد بن محمد بن هانئ البزاز , والخليل بن أحمد السِّجْزي القاضي , والقاضي يوسف بن القاسم الميانجي , وعبد الله بن أحمد الصيرفي , وسهل بن شاذويه البخاري ومات قبله


 قال فيه الذهبي في تاريخ الاسلام
محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن مهران الثقفي مولاهم النيسابوري، أبو العباس السراج الحافظ، محدث خراسان ومسندها رأى يحيى بن يحيى النيسابوري وسمع قتيبة، وإبراهيم بن يوسف، ومحمد بن إبراهيم البلخيين، وإسحاق بن راهويه، ومحمد بن عمرو زنيج، وأبا كريب، ومحمد بن بكار، وداود بن رشيد، وخلقاً من طبقتهم، وخلقاً من طبقة أخرى بعدهم

وأبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن إسحاق الأصبهاني العدل المعروف بالقصّار نزيل نيسابور‏ 
ذكره الذهبي في كتابه  العبر في خبر من غبر   الجزء الثاني صفحة 141 
توفي سنة ثلاث سبعين و ثلاث مئة و كان ممن جاوز المئة


فها هو الشعبي يجر ازاره و قد سمع من ثمانية و اربعين من اصحاب رسول الله عليهم الصلاة والسلام  و ما مثله الذي يجر ازاره بدون علم و الله الموفق للصواب و السلام عليكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

دع عنك المزايدة والمكاثرة، فوالله لن يقدم الصحابة والتابعون ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين بأن يفعلوا فعلا ما فعله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو نهى عنه.
ثم لتعلم أن من حصل منه ذلك فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما حصل إلا على سبيل المرة أو المرتين وأمثالهما، ولم يكن ديدنه فهي عابرة لا يقاس بها، ولا أدل على ذلك إلا النصوص والآثار الصحيحة الواردة عنهم، والتي أنت نقلتها ولم تعرف الإفادة منها.
ووالله لو سردت ألف ورقة إلكترونية بهذا المجال فلن نزداد فيك إلا إيقانا بأنك لا تريد إلا ترويج مذهبك الذي أبطلت به قول أحبار العلم رحمهم الله، من أجل أن ثلاثة أرباع أهل المغرب كما ذكرت مسبلين، فهل من أجل هذا تزايد على الحق؟؟!!!

لا أريد الإكثار ولكن أكتفي بما قاله الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في كتابه (الكبائر) طبعة دار الفرقان، الطبعة الثانية، بتحقيق الشيخ الفاضل أبا عبيدة مشهور آل سلمان، ص398، قال بعد أن سرد الأحاديث في ذلك:
وكل من اتخذ فَرَجِيّة تكاد أن تمس الأرض، أو جُبّة، أو سراويل خفاجيّة، فهو داخل في الوعيد المذكور نسأل الله العافية، إذا فعله بطرا أو تيها؛ فإن فعله عادة وزيا لأمثاله من أهل بلده زجر عنه، واعلم أنه لا يحل ذلك؛ لقوله عليه السلام: "ما أسفل الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار" والله أعلم.

فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، من ترويج الهوى.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الكريم التقرتي .. لو تراجع الفتوى رقم 706 من فتاوى اللباس للشيخ فركوس حفظه الله لوجدته قد أجاب عن إيرادك حول العموم جاعلاً الإسبال خيلاء من قبيل التنصيص على أفراد بعض مدلول العامِّ الذي يؤكّد العامَّ في خصوصه ولا ينافيه أو يعارضه في عمومه فقال حفظه الله :

 في تجلية تَنْزِيل قـاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد
إن كانا نهيين على مسألة إسبال الإزار

السـؤال:
أرجو من شيخنا أن يوافيَنَا بتحريرِ مسألةِ حمل المطلق على المقيّد إن كانا نَهيين، فإنه التبس علينا ما ذكرتموه في مسألة حكم إسبال الإزار، من حيث إنّه لا ينطبق على القاعدة السالفة، وبعد مراجعة أكثرَ من أربعةِ مصادرَ في الأصول ما وجدتُ لكلامكم -حفظكم الله- وجهًا، فأرجو منكم توضيحَ المسألة؟

الجـواب:
الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على مَنْ أرسله اللهُ رحمةً للعالمين، وعلى آله وصَحْبِهِ وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، أمّا بعد:
فقد جاءت روايةُ النهيِ عن الإسبال إلى ما دون الكعبين المتضمّنة للتوعّد بالنار مطلقةً عن تقييدٍ في قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم: «مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنَ الكَعْبَيْنِ مِنَ الإِزَارِ فَفِي النَّارِ»(١- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»، باب ما أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار: (5787)، والنسائي في «الزينة»، باب ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار: (5348)، وأحمد: (9558)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه)، ويؤيّد صيغةَ النهيِ حديثُ حذيفةَ رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا: «وَلاَ حَقَّ لِلَكَعْبَيْنِ فِي الإِزَارِ»(٢- أخرجه الترمذي في «اللباس»، باب في مبلغ الإزار: (1783)، والنسائي في «الزينة»، باب موضع الإزار: (5329)، وابن ماجه في «اللباس»، باب موضع الإزار أين هو: (3572)، وأحمد: (22847)، وأبو داود الطيالسي في «مسنده»: (425)، قال الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة» (2366): معلّقًا على قول الترمذي عن الحديث «حسن صحيح»: «وهو كما قال»)، ومن جهة أخرى جاء النهيُ مقيّدًا بالخُيَلاَءِ والبَطَرِ فيما صحَّ عن النبيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم أنه قال: «لاَ يَنْظُرُ اللهُ إِلَى مَنْ جَرَّ ثَوْبَهُ خُيَلاَءَ»(٣- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»: (5446)، ومسلم في «اللباس والزينة»، باب تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء: (5453)، وأبو داود في «اللباس»، باب ما جاء في إسبال الإزار: (4085)، والترمذي في «اللباس»، باب ما جاء في كراهية جر الإزار: (1730)، وأحمد: (6115)، من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما)، وفي حديث: «لاَ يَنْظُرُ اللهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ إِلَى مَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا»(٤- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»، باب من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء: (5451)، ومسلم في «اللباس والزينة»، باب تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء وبيان حد ما يجوز: (5463)، ومالك في «الموطإ»: (1629)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه. وأخرجه أبو داود في «اللباس»، باب في قدر موضع الإزار: (4093)، وابن ماجه في «اللباس»، باب موضع الإزار أين هو: (3573)، من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه).
وقد اشترط الآمديُّ وابنُ الحاجبِ أن يكون حَمْلُ المطلقِ على المقيَّد في باب الأوامر والإثبات، أمّا جانب النفي والنهي فلا يصحُّ؛ لأنه يلزم منه الإخلال باللفظ المطلق مع تناول النفي والنهي، وقالا: لا خلافَ في العمل بمدلولهما، والجمع بينهما لعدم التعذّر، فلو قال: لا تَعْتـِقْ مُكاتبًا، ثمّ قال: لا تعتقْ مكاتبًا كافرًا، لم يجزه أن يعتقَ مكاتبًا لا كافرًا ولا مسلمًا. واختار الشوكاني هذا المذهبَ وقال: والحقّ عدم الحمل في النفي والنهي.
قـلت: وقد يكون من قبيل التنصيص على أفراد بعض مدلول العامّ وبه قال الزركشي، فلو قال: «لا تُسبِلْ إزارك» وقال: «لا تسبل إزارك خيلاء» فصار الإسبال خيلاء من قبيل التنصيص على أفراد بعض مدلول العامِّ الذي يؤكّد العامَّ في خصوصه ولا ينافيه أو يعارضه في عمومه، ولا موجب لتخصيص العموم بالمفهوم، ويؤيّد هذا المعنى أنّ النبيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم أوضح موضعَ الإزار في حديث عمرو بن فلان الأنصاري، فقال: «يَا عَمْرُو هَذَا مَوْضِعُ الإِزَارِ»(٥- أخرجه أحمد: (17328)، من حديث عمرو الأنصاري رضي الله تعالى عنه. قال الهيثمي في «مجمع الزوائد»: (5/216): «رجله ثقات»، وقال نفس العبارة الحافظ في «الفتح»: (11/429)، وحسنه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة»: (6/405))، فإنّه ظاهرٌ في عدم جوازِ تجاوُزِهِ، وهو عامٌّ للخيلاء ولغيره، وهو معنى حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه: «إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُسْبِلَ»(٦- أخرجه الطبراني في «مسند الشاميين»: (1205)، وفي «المعجم الكبير»: (7835)، من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه. قال الهيثمي: "رواه الطبراني بأسانيد، ورجال أحدها ثقات"، وانظر السلسلة الصحيحة: (6/406))، فهو عامٌّ شاملٌ للخيلاء وغيرِه، وإنما يشتدُّ الإثم إن قصد الخيلاء.
والعلمُ عند اللهِ تعالى، وآخرُ دعوانا أنِ الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين، وصَلَّى اللهُ على نبيِّنا محمَّدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، وسَلَّم تسليمًا.
الجزائر في: 12 جمادى 1428ﻫ
الموافق ﻟ: 28 مايو 2007م
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
١- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»، باب ما أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار: (5787)، والنسائي في «الزينة»، باب ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار: (5348)، وأحمد: (9558)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.
٢- أخرجه الترمذي في «اللباس»، باب في مبلغ الإزار: (1783)، والنسائي في «الزينة»، باب موضع الإزار: (5329)، وابن ماجه في «اللباس»، باب موضع الإزار أين هو: (3572)، وأحمد: (22847)، وأبو داود الطيالسي في «مسنده»: (425)، قال الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة» (2366): معلّقًا على قول الترمذي عن الحديث «حسن صحيح»: «وهو كما قال».
٣- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»: (5446)، ومسلم في «اللباس والزينة»، باب تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء: (5453)، وأبو داود في «اللباس»، باب ما جاء في إسبال الإزار: (4085)، والترمذي في «اللباس»، باب ما جاء في كراهية جر الإزار: (1730)، وأحمد: (6115)، من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما.
٤- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»، باب من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء: (5451)، ومسلم في «اللباس والزينة»، باب تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء وبيان حد ما يجوز: (5463)، ومالك في «الموطإ»: (1629)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه. وأخرجه أبو داود في «اللباس»، باب في قدر موضع الإزار: (4093)، وابن ماجه في «اللباس»، باب موضع الإزار أين هو: (3573)، من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه.
٥- أخرجه أحمد: (17328)، من حديث عمرو الأنصاري رضي الله تعالى عنه. قال الهيثمي في «مجمع الزوائد»: (5/216): «رجله ثقات»،  وقال نفس العبارة الحافظ في «الفتح»: (11/429)، وحسنه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة»: (6/405).
٦- أخرجه الطبراني في «مسند الشاميين»: (1205)، وفي «المعجم الكبير»: (7835)، من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه. قال الهيثمي: "رواه الطبراني بأسانيد، ورجال أحدها ثقات"، وانظر السلسلة الصحيحة: (6/406).
*

----------


## التقرتي

الاخ السكران التميمي

لو توقفت عن الدعاوي و اتيتنا بادلتك فما زلنا ننتظر !!!!


اما مذهبي فهو مذهب الامام الشافعي و ابي حنيفة النعمان و الامام احمد و البخاري و النووي و بن عبد البر و الباجي و القاضي عياض و مذهب بن تيمية في منتقى الاخبار و مذهب الشوكاني و مذهب ايوب السختياني و مذهب الهيثمي و كثير .....


و الدليل امامك عرضناه فهاتي ادلتك و لا يطعن في الناس الا متعصب عجزوا عن رد الدليل فطعنوا في قائله و هكذا مذهب المتعصبين و الحمد لله الذي بين لنا الحق و ادلتنا امامكم فاحاسبكم بالدليل و من ليس عنده الا قال فلان فليصمت فما بقال فلان تعبدنا الله سبحانه و تعالى.


و دين الله ليس حكرا على احد و لا بلد و لن نسكت عن الحق وسنبين للناس ما خفي عنهم ان شاء الله ما دام في العمر بقية و رحم الله سلفنا الاخيار تركوا لنا ما فيه الكفاية لكن العيب في الناس تعصبوا لامام واحد ثم يدعون انه الحق و لا سواه 

قال الامام احمد رحمه الله لا تقلدني، ولا تقلد مالكاً، ولا الشافعي، ولا الأوزاعي، ولا الثوري، ولكن خذ من حيث أخذوا.

وقال : من قلة فقه الرجل أن يقلد في دينه الرجال.

وخرج صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما على أصحابه وهم يقولون: ألم يقل الله كذا وكذا؟ يرد بعضهم على بعض، فكأنما فقئ في وجهه حب الرمان، فقال: إنما أفسد على الأمم هذا، فلا تضربوا كتاب الله بعضه ببعض، فإن ذلك يوقع الشك في قلوبكم  . 
وهذا الحديث أخرجه الترمذي، وابن ماجه، والطبراني، وهو حديث صحيح


فقد اتيناكم بكلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و من اراد ان يضرب الاحاديث ببعضها فليس ذلك بمذهبنا اما مذهبنا هو الجمع ثم الجمع ثم الجمع بين احاديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و السنة تصدق بعضها بعضا و لسنا بتاركي حرف من كلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام 

فقد جمعنا لكم الاحاديث ثم اتيناكم بعمل الصحابة ثم اتيناكم بعمل التابعين ثم اتيناكم بفتاوي تابعي التابعين ثم اتيناكم بفتاوي اخيار العلماء في المسألة فماذا تردون بعد ذلك ?? ان تتمسكوا بقشة 

ليس ذلك بمذهبنا بل الاحاديث تصدق بعضها بعضا و العلة في الخيلاء و كذلك فهمها الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم و كذلك فهمها التابعون و تابعوهم و كبار العلماء و لن يزحزحنا عن اتباع الحق انتشار تحريم الاسبال اليوم فليس الحق فيما اشتهر انما الحق في قال الله و قال الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام


فمن كان عنده من هذا شيئا فليتفضل و من كان كلامه قال فلان و علان فما خلقني الله لعبادة فلان و لا علان 

سمعت الشيخ وليد السيف عن الالباني يقول فيما معناه ان يخالفني تلميذي بدليل احب الي ان يوافقني تقليدا

و سمعت الشيخ ابو يسر يقول ناقش احد الشيوخ الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله فقال له ان بن القيم يقول غير قولك فاجابه الشيخ لسنا قيميين و لا تيميين فزاد ابو اليسر و طلبة الشيخ و لا البانيين فقال الشيخ ماذا  ? قالوا و لا البانيين فقال نعم نعم.


هذه اخلاق العلماء فخدوا منهم فلو اخدتم اخلاق بن الباز و العثمين و الشنقيطي و الالباني رحمهم الله و الخضير و علماء ربانيون كثير لفهمتم ان الامر بالدليل فقط لا غير فبارك الله لنا في هؤلاء الشيوخ و غيرهم ممن خدموا هذا الدين لان لهم سبق الفضل علينا لكن ان تعلمنا منهم شيئا فقد تعلمنا ان لا نقلد احدا انما هو الدليل فهم و لا شك ارادوا منا اخد الدليل و ها قد اخدناه فان خالفنا ما فهموه من الدليل لم نخالفه من هوانا انما خالفنا فهمهم بفهم علماء ربانيين اخرين كالشافعي و ابا حنيفة و الامام احمد و الشوكاني و كثير ...


و كما دفعنا اتباع الدليل لتقييد الاسبال بالخيلاء فقد دفعنا كذلك لالزام تارك الصلاة عمدا قضاءها و كذلك دفعنا الدليل الى تحريم الغناء و تحريم حلق اللحية و غيرها من الامور كثير

فدعوا عندكم التقليد و ارجعوا لكتاب الله و سنة نبيه و ابحثوا في كتب السلف فلا ينتهي المقال بقال فلان او علان انما هي اقوال شيوخ و العبرة بالدليل و الحديث حجة بنفسه في الاحاكم 

فهاذا ما فعلناه جمعنا كل الاحاديث و حكمنا بها كلها و لم نتمسك بدليل واحد كما فعل البعض فلم نعارض اي حديث بحديث بل كل الاحاديث تصب في امر واحد ان الاسبال حرم للخيلاء !!!!! 


و لا يعني هذا اننا ندعوا الناس للاسبال فاتباع سنة المصطفى عليه الصلاة و السلام اولى لكن لا نحرم ما لم يحرمه الله و لا نفسق من اسبل بحجة انه يخالف مذهب من حرم الاسبال و قلوبنا تسع قول كل مخالف مادام عنده دليل و الله المستعان و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

جواز الإسبال من غير خيلا هو اختيار ابن تيمية ايضا : قال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية : ( يباح إزار الرجل وقميصه ونحوه من نصف ساقيه إلى كعبيه نص عليه قال ابن تميم : السنة في الإزار والقميص ونحوه من نصف الساقين إلى الكعبين فلا يتأذى الساق بحر وبرد ولا يتأذى الماشي ويجعله كالمقيد ويكره ما نزل عن ذلك أو ارتفع عنه نص عليه . وقال في رواية حنبل : جر الإزار إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس به وهذا ظاهر كلام غير واحد من الأصحاب رحمهم الله وقال أحمد رضي الله عنه أيضا { ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار } لا يجر شيئا من ثيابه وظاهر هذا التحريم , فهذه ثلاث روايات ورواية الكراهية منصوص الشافعي وأصحابه رحمهم الله . قال صاحب المحيط من الحنفية وروي أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله ارتدى برداء ثمين قيمته أربعمائة دينار وكان يجره على الأرض فقيل له أولسنا نهينا عن هذا ؟ فقال إنما ذلك لذوي الخيلاء ولسنا منهم , واختار الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه ولم يتعرض لكراهة ولا عدمها  )

----------


## التقرتي

قد اجبناك اخي العاصمي من الجزائر اظنك لم تفهم

هناك احاديث فيها المطلق و المقيد و هناك احاديث فيها العام اما الحديث الذي ذكره الشيخ و هو لا يحب الله المسبلين فنعم هذا من باب العام و دخله التخصيص و لو قرأت كل ما كتبته لفهمت ان التقييد او التخصيص الذي قمنا به ليس من باب قاعدة المطلق و المقيد انما هو بدلالة المنطوق اي ان الاحاديث قيدت نفسها بنفسها و لا نحتاج قاعدة المطلق و المقيد لذلك 

و هذا ما قاله الشوكاني رحمه الله 

فقول الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام انك لست تصنعه خيلاء كافي و شافي لتقييد كل الاحاديث بدلالة المنطوق اذ ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لم يقل لابي بكر لا حرج عليك انت تتعاهده انما اجابه لا تفعله خيلاء  و هذه علة واضحة الا لمن ابى و حمل حديث ابي بكر على تزكيته او انه يعاهد ثوبه هذا من باب المفهوم لكنه خالف المنطوق و المنطوق مقدم على المفهوم


اذن كل ما قاله الشيخ و كل ما قاله الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله من باب الاستدلال بقاعدة لم نستعملها اصلا و اعطيك مثال كي تفهم

الوضوء تتوضأ للمرفقين

التيمم تمسح اليدين 

هنا اختلف الحكم فلا نطبق قاعدة المطلق على المقيد لكن السنة قيدت مسح اليدين بالمرفقين فلا ندعي اننا لا نقيد التيمم  بدعوى ان الحكم اختلف بل نقيده بدليل المنطوق من السنة الشريفة

ادن قاعدة المطلق و المقيد لا تعني انك لا تقيد الحكم هي فقط تستعمل في تقييد المطلق ان اتحدت الاحكام لكنها لا تستعمل ابدا في العكس و هذا هو الخطأ و الذي تابع عليه الشيخ فركوس الصنعاني في رسالته و كل الخلط يأتي من هنا 

ادن نلخص 

هناك احاديث من باب المطلق و المقيد و اخرى من باب العام و الخاص اما قول الشيخ ان الخيلاء من باب التنصيص لا نلتفت له لان قول الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لست تصنعه خيلاء لا تنصيص فيه هذا من باب المنطوق و منه بطلت دعاوي كل من قال انه من باب التنصيص او من باب ما خرج على الغالب 

و لو اطلعت على كتب اصول الفقه لفهمت كل هذا فهناك خلط كبير و الكل مازال يحتج بالمطلق و المقيد مع ان القيد منطوق فلا تعارض الاحاديث باصول الفقه ابدا فان وقع التعارض فهو من باب فهم المطبق للاصول و ليس للاحاديث 

مع العلم ان ما قاله بن الحاجب فيه خلاف بين العلماء في حمل المطلق على المقيد في باب الامر و النهي و لكن لا نحتاج للدخول في كل هذا لان القيد منطوق في اكثر من حديث و ها انا اعيدها لك

قول  رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام لَسْتَ مِمَّنْ يَصْنَعُهُ خُيَلاَءَ .

و العبرة بعموم اللفظ و ليس بخصوص السبب


من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة .

قوله  لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة  تبطل قول من قال بالتنصيص

قول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال .

هذا كافي كي نقول ان العلة خيلاء و هذا منطوق و نص لا تأويل فيه 

و اوجه الاخ لدراسة مراقي السعود و شرحه نثر الورود و ان استطعت ان تسمع دروس احمد حطيبة في شرحه فهي جيدة جدا لكن تطبيق اصول الفقه صعب جدا و ليس الكل يتقنه لذلك يحدث خلط  فان استطعت قراءة مفتاح الاصول للتلمساني فهو جيد و انصحك بقراءة بداية المجتهد لابن رشد و استماع شرحه للعلامة الوائلي او العلامة عبد الكريم خضير و كل هذا سينمي عندك روح النقد و تفهم اصول الاستدلال و ان زدت الفروق للقرافي سيكون احسن

فلحد الان ما زال اناس لم يفهموا ان قاعدة المطلق و المقيد ليست مطردة و انها اصلا ليست محل الاستدلال عند من قال بالتحريم للخيلاء !!!!!! لكنه الخلط وقع لهم و لو تمعنت كلام الشوكاني لفهمته فهذا ما قاله اعيده لك 

قال في ( نيل الأوطار 2/113) : وقد عرفت ما في حديث الباب من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر : إنك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء وهو تصريح بأن مناط التحريم الخيلاء ، وأن الإسبال قد يكون للخيلاء ، وقد يكون لغيره ، فلابد من حمل قوله :" فإنها من المخيلة " في حديث جابر بن سليم ، على أنه خرج مخرج الغالب ، فيكون الوعيد المذكور في حديث الباب متوجهاً إلى من فعل ذلك اختيالاً ، والقول : بأن كل إسبال من المخيلة أخذاً بظاهر حديث جابر ترده الضرورة ، فإن كل أحد يعلم أن من الناس من يسبل إزاره مع عدم خطور الخيلاء بباله . ثم قال: وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الأحاديث وعدم إهدار قيد الخيلاء المصرح به في الصحيحين . ثم قال: وحمل المطلق على المقيد واجب ، وأما كون الظاهر من عمرو أنه لم يقصد الخيلاء فما بمثل هذا الظاهر تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة .اهـ

فتمعن قوله وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الأحاديث وعدم إهدار قيد الخيلاء المصرح به في الصحيحين .

كلامه واضح القيد منطوق !!!!! و لا يرد المنطوق تأويل او ظاهر حديث عام و حديث ما تحت الكعبين في النار و حديث لا يحب الله المسبلين من باب العام فلا نعارض هذا العام بدلالة المنطوق و يقطع كل تأويل حديث عبد الله بن العباس 

عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238)

و في رواية اخرى 

طبقات المحدثين بأصبهان لأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني ء الطبقة الثالثة
ومن الطبقة السابعة نافع بن أبي نعيم بن عبد الرحمن ء محمد بن أبي يحيى الأسلمي
حديث:‏125‏ 
ما أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن سوار الهاشمي , قال : ثنا أبو بلال الأشعري , قال : ثنا يحيى بن العلاء , عن محمد بن أبي يحيى , عن عكرمة , عن ابن عباس , قال : " رأيته اتزر فأرسل إزاره من مقدمه حتى مست ظهر قدميه , ويلقيه من خلفه , فقلت له : تأتزر هكذا ؟ فقال : " هكذا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أخبرنا أبو يعلى , قال : ثنا أبو صالح محمد بن يحيى بن سعيد القطان قال : ثنا أبي قال : ثنا محمد , بإسناده مثله , قال : وربما رفعه وربما لم يرفعه *


فها هو ازاره فوق ظهر القدم اي تحت الكعب و رفعه لرسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و هذا كافي لاخراج حديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام من باب العام من قوله ما تحت الكعبين في النار الى باب الخاص بدليل المنطوق من علة حديث ابي بكر و حديث هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال .


كل هذه الاحاديث من باب المنطوق لا غبار عليها فلا يعارض النص من هذه الاحاديث بظاهر عام من احاديث اخرى و بقواعد الاصول و ارجوا ان اكون شرحت لك الامر جيدا و اعرف ان المسألة شائكة اصوليا و لا بد لها من فهم عميق و الله المستعان و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## التقرتي

> جواز الإسبال من غير خيلا هو اختيار ابن تيمية ايضا : قال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية : ( يباح إزار الرجل وقميصه ونحوه من نصف ساقيه إلى كعبيه نص عليه قال ابن تميم : السنة في الإزار والقميص ونحوه من نصف الساقين إلى الكعبين فلا يتأذى الساق بحر وبرد ولا يتأذى الماشي ويجعله كالمقيد ويكره ما نزل عن ذلك أو ارتفع عنه نص عليه . وقال في رواية حنبل : جر الإزار إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس به وهذا ظاهر كلام غير واحد من الأصحاب رحمهم الله وقال أحمد رضي الله عنه أيضا { ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار } لا يجر شيئا من ثيابه وظاهر هذا التحريم , فهذه ثلاث روايات ورواية الكراهية منصوص الشافعي وأصحابه رحمهم الله . قال صاحب المحيط من الحنفية وروي أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله ارتدى برداء ثمين قيمته أربعمائة دينار وكان يجره على الأرض فقيل له أولسنا نهينا عن هذا ؟ فقال إنما ذلك لذوي الخيلاء ولسنا منهم , واختار الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه ولم يتعرض لكراهة ولا عدمها  )



شكرا لك اخي أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر فقد نبهتني لامر غفلت عنه و هي رواية الامام احمد الغير معتمدة في المذهب وقال أحمد رضي الله عنه أيضا { ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار } لا يجر شيئا من ثيابه وظاهر هذا التحريم 


فقوله لا يجر شيئا من ثيابه يفهم منه انه فهم من الاسبال جر الثياب و ليس اطالتها تحت الكعبين فقط فقد خصص الامام احمد  رضي الله عنه الحديث بجر الثياب و ظاهر هذه الرواية يفيد ان التحريم عنده لا يلحق بمن اطال ثيابه تحت الكعب و فوق الشراك و الله اعلم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

الرد عن من استدل بحديث عبيدة بن خلف

هناك من يستدل بحديث الاشعث كي يقول ان الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لم يجز للصحابي بردة ملحاء و هذا نص الحديث
عن عبيد الله بن خالد المحاربي و يقال عبيدة بن خلف ، قال : بينا أنا أمشي بالمدينة ، إذا إنسانٌ خلفي يقول : "ارفع إزارك فإنه أتقى و ابقى " . فإذا هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم . فقلت : يا رسول الله إنما هي بردةٌ ملحاء . قال : "أما لك فيَّ أُسوةٌ؟". . فنظرتُ فإذا إزاره إلى نصف ساقيه .


أخرجه النسائيُّ في " كتاب الزينة " كما في " أطراف المزّيّ "(7/224) ، و الترمذيُّ في " الشمائل "(113) ، و أحمد(5/364) بسندٍ لا بأس به في الشواهد .

هذه دعواهم بسند لا بأس به !!!!

فللننظر في هذا السند 

ادن هذا الحديث يرويه الاشعت عن عمته و عمته مجهولة الحال و صحح هذا الحديث الشيخ الالباني في الشمائل المحمدية برقم 97

و قال اخرجه أحمد والبيهقي "الجامع الصغير" 
 قلت: وأخرجه أبو الشيخ (ص108) مختصرا من الوجه المذكور وعمة الأشعث لا تعرف لكن للحديث شاهد يتقوى به من حديث الشريد بن سويد خرجته في الصحيحة 1441 
(2) عمة الأشعث اسمها رهم وعمها اسمه عبيد بن خالد المحاربي  اهــ

و ضعفه فقال في ضعيف الجامع 

ارفع إزارك فإنه أنقى لثوبك وأتقى لربك 
 ضعيف ( ابن سعد حم هب ) الأشعث بن سليم عن عمته عن عمها الضعيفة 1857



و حديث الشريد بن سويد هو كالتالي 

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  ء أول مسند الكوفيين
 حديث الشريد بن سويد الثقفي ء حديث:‏19066‏ 
 حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة ، عن إبراهيم بن ميسرة ، عن عمرو بن الشريد ، عن أبيه ، أو عن يعقوب بن عاصم ، أنه سمع الشريد يقول : أبصر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يجر إزاره ، فأسرع إليه ، أو هرول ، فقال : " ارفع إزارك واتق الله " قال : إني أحنف تصطك ركبتاي ، فقال : " ارفع إزارك ، فإن كل خلق الله عز وجل حسن " فما رئي ذلك الرجل بعد إلا إزاره يصيب أنصاف ساقيه أو إلى أنصاف ساقيه *

و في غريب الحديث   باب : حنف
 حديث:‏355‏ 
 حدثنا مسدد , حدثنا سفيان , عن إبراهيم بن ميسرة , عن عمرو بن الشريد , عن النبي صلى الله عليه : أدرك النبي رجلا يجر إزاره , فقال : ارفع إزارك , فقال : إني أحنف , فقال : " ارفع فكل خلق الله حسن " قوله : " الحنيفية السمحة " يقال : هي شريعة إبراهيم عليه السلام , ويقال : الحنيف : المسلم , والجمع الحنفاء ؛ لأنه تحنف عن الأديان , ومال إلى الحق قال الله تعالى : إني وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السموات والأرض حنيفا , وقال : واجتنبوا قول الزور حنفاء لله.


و المتأمل في هذا الحديث يجزم و لا شك ان هذا شبيه بحديث زرارة و ليس فيه بردة ملحاء !!!!


فكيف يستدل بعضهم بالبردة الملحاء و يظن ان الحديث صحيح !!!!! و هو مروي عن مجهول !!!!


و الله المستعان و السلام عليكم

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

*الرد الصحيح على من حمل ظاهر قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام ما تحت الكعبين ففي النار على غير الخيلاء* 

سنن أبي داود   كتاب اللباس
 باب ما جاء في إسبال الإزار  حديث:‏3580‏ 
 حدثنا مسدد ، حدثنا يحيى ، عن أبي غفار ، حدثنا أبو تميمة الهجيمي ء وأبو تميمة اسمه طريف بن مجالد ء عن أبي جري جابر بن سليم ، قال : رأيت رجلا يصدر الناس عن رأيه ، لا يقول شيئا إلا صدروا عنه ، قلت : من هذا ؟ قالوا : هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قلت : عليك السلام يا رسول الله ، مرتين ، قال : " لا تقل : عليك السلام ، فإن عليك السلام تحية الميت ، قل : السلام عليك " قال : قلت : أنت رسول الله ؟ قال : " أنا رسول الله الذي إذا أصابك ضر فدعوته كشفه عنك ، وإن أصابك عام سنة فدعوته ، أنبتها لك ، وإذا كنت بأرض قفراء ء أو فلاة  فضلت راحلتك فدعوته ، ردها عليك " ، قال : قلت : اعهد إلي ، قال : " لا تسبن أحدا " قال : فما سببت بعده حرا ، ولا عبدا ، ولا بعيرا ، ولا شاة ، قال : " ولا تحقرن شيئا من المعروف ، وأن تكلم أخاك وأنت منبسط إليه وجهك إن ذلك من المعروف ، وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيت فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار ، فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة ، وإن امرؤ شتمك وعيرك بما يعلم فيك ، فلا تعيره بما تعلم فيه ، فإنما وبال ذلك عليه

حديث صحيح : صحيح سنن ابي داود 4084

و جاء في حديث اخر 

مسند أحمد بن حنبل  مسند المدنيين
 حديث رجل من قومه  حديث:‏16322‏ 
 حدثنا أبو النضر ، قال : حدثنا الحكم بن فضيل ، عن خالد الحذاء ، عن أبي تميمة ، عن رجل من قومه ، أنه أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو قال : شهدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتاه رجل فقال : أنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ أو قال : أنت محمد ؟ فقال : " نعم " ، قال : فإلام تدعو ؟ قال : " أدعو إلى الله عز وجل وحده ، من إذا كان بك ضر فدعوته كشفه عنك ، ومن إذا أصابك عام سنة فدعوته أنبت لك ، ومن إذا كنت في أرض قفر فأضللت فدعوته رد عليك " ، قال : فأسلم الرجل ثم قال : أوصني يا رسول الله ، قال له : " لا تسبن شيئا " ، أو قال : " أحدا "  شك الحكم  قال : فما سببت بعيرا ولا شاة منذ أوصاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، " ولا تزهد في المعروف ولو منبسط وجهك إلى أخيك وأنت تكلمه ، وأفرغ من دلوك في إناء المستسقي ، واتزر إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيت فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار ، فإنها من المخيلة ، والله تبارك وتعالى لا يحب المخيلة "

 الكبرى للبيهقي  ء كتاب الشهادات
 باب : شهادة أهل العصبية حديث:‏19622‏ 
 أخبرنا أبو علي الروذباري , أنبأ أبو بكر بن داسه , ثنا أبو داود , ثنا مسدد , ثنا يحيى , عن أبي غفار , ثنا أبو تميمة الهجيمي وأبو تميمة اسمه طريف بن مجالد , عن أبي جري جابر بن سليم قال : رأيت رجلا يصدر الناس عن رأيه , لا يقول شيئا إلا صدروا عنه , قلت : من هذا ؟ قالوا : رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , قلت : عليك السلام يا رسول الله , مرتين , قال : " لا تقل : عليك السلام , عليك السلام تحية الميت , قل : السلام عليك " , قال : قلت : أنت رسول الله ؟ قال : " أنا رسول الله الذي إذا أصابك ضر فدعوته كشفه عنك , وإن أصابك عام سنة فدعوته أنبتها لك , وإذا كنت بأرض قفر أو فلاة فضلت راحلتك فدعوته ردها عليك " , قال : قلت : اعهد إلي , قال : " لا تسبن أحدا " , قال : فما سببت بعده حرا ولا عبدا ولا بعيرا ولا شاة , قال : " ولا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا , وأن تكلم أخاك وأنت منبسط إليه وجهك , إن ذلك من المعروف , وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق , فإن أبيت فإلى الكعبين , وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة , وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة , وإن امرؤ شتمك وعيرك بما يعلم فيك فلا تعيره بما تعلم فيه , فإنما وبال ذلك  عليه " *

المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم كتاب اللباس
أما حديث ابن عباس ء حديث:‏7447‏ 
أخبرنا الحسن بن يعقوب العدل ، ثنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب الفرا ، أنبأ جعفر بن عون ، أنبأ سعيد بن إياس الجريري ، عن أبي السليل ، عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي ، عن جابر بن سليم الهجيمي ، رضي الله عنه قال : لقيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض طرق المدينة وعليه إزار من قطن منتشر الحاشية قلت : عليك السلام يا محمد أو يا رسول الله فقال : " عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت عليك السلام ، تحية الميت سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم ، سلام عليكم " أي هكذا فقل قال : فسألته عن الإزار فأقنع ظهره وأخذ بمعظم ساقه فقال : " هاهنا فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور " " هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه.


و كل هذه الاحاديث صحيحة صححها الالباني رحمه الله

فكما تلاحظون قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام

فإن أبيت فإلى الكعبين , وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة , وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة 


فقد عقب بعد الكعبين بالخيلاء فلا ادري كيف يسوغ لبعضهم التمسك بالعام و ترك كل هذه الاحاديث جانبا و خير دليل كذلك قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال  

ثم يأتون لحديث العلاء بن عبد الرحمن و يأخدون رواية منه بزيادة واو ثم يدّعون انها فصل لحكمين و لو اتبعنا منطقهم لفصلنا بالواو في قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام 
وإياك وإسبال الإزار ، فإنها من المخيلة ، والله تبارك وتعالى لا يحب المخيلة

و هذا لا تقوم به حجة بل الحجة عليهم من قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام 

فإن أبيت فهاهنا فوق الكعبين ، فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال 

و يأتون إلى حديث عام من حديث زرارة و حديث ابي سفيان رضي الله عنهما من قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام ان الله لا يحب المسبل فيحملونه على كل المسبلين خيلاء و غير خيلاء و يتركون هذه الاحاديث الصحيحة الواضحة و التي فيها تفسير الحديث الاخر وإياك وإسبال الإزار ، فإنها من المخيلة ، والله تبارك وتعالى لا يحب المخيلة

فقد فسرت السنة نفسها بنفسها ان العلة هي المخيلة و الله سبحانه و تعالى لا يحب المخيلة !!!!

فهل بقي بعد كل هذه الاحاديث معنى لتمسكهم بالعام و التفريق بين الحكمين !!!


و ان كان حديث ابي بكر الصديق يرد عليهم و كفاية لكن نقلنا هذه الاحاديث ليعلم الناس ان السنة تصدق بعضها بعضا و ان ما اجمل في حديث فسر في اخر و ها هي السنة تفسر نفسها بنفسها 




و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## السكران التميمي

> الاخ السكران التميمي
> لو توقفت عن الدعاوي و اتيتنا بادلتك فما زلنا ننتظر !!!!
> اما مذهبي فهو مذهب الامام الشافعي و ابي حنيفة النعمان و الامام احمد و البخاري و النووي و بن عبد البر و الباجي و القاضي عياض و مذهب بن تيمية في منتقى الاخبار و مذهب الشوكاني و مذهب ايوب السختياني و مذهب الهيثمي و كثير .....
> و الدليل امامك عرضناه فهاتي ادلتك و لا يطعن في الناس الا متعصب عجزوا عن رد الدليل فطعنوا في قائله و هكذا مذهب المتعصبين و الحمد لله الذي بين لنا الحق و ادلتنا امامكم فاحاسبكم بالدليل و من ليس عنده الا قال فلان فليصمت فما بقال فلان تعبدنا الله سبحانه و تعالى.
> و دين الله ليس حكرا على احد و لا بلد و لن نسكت عن الحق وسنبين للناس ما خفي عنهم ان شاء الله ما دام في العمر بقية و رحم الله سلفنا الاخيار تركوا لنا ما فيه الكفاية لكن العيب في الناس تعصبوا لامام واحد ثم يدعون انه الحق و لا سواه 
> قال الامام احمد رحمه الله لا تقلدني، ولا تقلد مالكاً، ولا الشافعي، ولا الأوزاعي، ولا الثوري، ولكن خذ من حيث أخذوا.
> وقال : من قلة فقه الرجل أن يقلد في دينه الرجال.
> وخرج صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما على أصحابه وهم يقولون: ألم يقل الله كذا وكذا؟ يرد بعضهم على بعض، فكأنما فقئ في وجهه حب الرمان، فقال: إنما أفسد على الأمم هذا، فلا تضربوا كتاب الله بعضه ببعض، فإن ذلك يوقع الشك في قلوبكم  . 
> وهذا الحديث أخرجه الترمذي، وابن ماجه، والطبراني، وهو حديث صحيح
> ...


دندن وطبل قدر ما تشاء فوالله ما زادنا كلامك إلا يقينا بك أنك مجرد سارد لا تعي ما سردته.
فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
صدقني لا أخشى على نفسي من سردك هذا، ولكني أخاف على غيري أن يروج عليه مذهبك المروج للإسبال، بعذر أن أهل المغرب كلهم يسبلون.
إنا لله وإناإليه راجعون.
وليس المقام هنا جدال ورد معك، فلم يترجح موضوع نقاشك حتى نناقش صاحبه. فيا أسفاً على فهم العقول.
وبالنسبة للعلماء الذين همشتهم وسفهت أفهامهم بحجة أننا غير ملزمون بقول فلان وفلان؛ فابلغ ما بلغوا، وارتق ما رقوا، ومن ثم اعترض على ما قرروا. فوالله ما أنت إلا نقطة في بحرهم، فهل فهمت أنت وجهلوا؟ وهل عقلت أنت وسفهوا؟
هذا آخر ما لدي هنا، والله يعصم الناس.

----------


## التقرتي

يا اخي السكران سامحك الله

هات الدليل الدليل الدليل !!!!!  و ما همشنا احدا و الحمد لله اما كلام رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام فهو كاف شاف في المسألة و الحمد لله و ان كنت تظن غير ما ذهبنا اليه فهات ادلتك و كفانا اتهامات و دعاوي 

اما مذهبي فالقائل به هو الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله البسام رحمه الله و اعيد لك كلامه 

قال عضو هيئة كبار العلماء في السعودية الشيخ عبد الرحمن  بن عبدالله البسام رحمه الله في "توضيح الأحكام من بلوغ المرام" ( 6/246 ):" إن القاعدة الأصولية هي حمل المطلق على المقيد وهي قاعدة مطردة في عموم نصوص الشريعة. والشارع الحكيم لم يقيد تحريم الإسبال – بالخيلاء – إلا لحكمة أرادها ولولا هذا لم يقيده. والأصل في اللباس الإباحة ، فلا يحرم منها إلا ما حرمه الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم . والشارع قصد من تحريم هذه اللبسة الخاصة قصد الخيلاء من الإسبال وإلا لبقيت اللبسة المذكورة على أصل الإباحة. وإذا نظرنا إلى عموم اللباس وهيئاته وأشكاله لم نجد منه شيئاً محرماً إلا وتحريمه له سبب وإلا فما معنى التحريم وما الغرض منه ، لذا فإن مفهوم الأحاديث أن من أسبل ولم يقصد بذلك الكبر والخيلاء ، فإنه غير داخل في الوعيد "ا.هـ .

و ان كنت لا تعرف عالما كبيرا مثله من اهل بلدك فهاهي مناصبه 

-رئيساً للمحكمة الكبرى بالطائف، عام 1387هـ بأمر من الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم، وحاول الشيخ عبد الله بن حميدان يبقى البسام في مكة ليدرس في الحرم لكن الأمر نفذ

- قاضي في محكمة تمييز الأحكام الشرعية للمنطقة الغربية التي مقرها مكة المكرمة عام1391 هـ. 

- رئيساً لمحكمة التمييز بمكة المكرمة 1400هـ، وقام بها حتى تمت مدة عمله النظامي، ثم مدد له سنة، ثم تقاعد عام 1417هـ. 

- عضواً في المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي، والتابع لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي

- عضو في هيئة المراقبة الشرعية في شركة الراجحي للاستثمار 

- عضو في اللجنة الثقافية برابطة العالم الإسلامي. 

 -عضو في مجمع الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب و السنة. 

- عين عضواً في المجمع الفقهي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي. 

- عين عضواً في مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية. 

- عين عضواً في المجلس الأعلى لدار الحديث الخيرية بمكة. 

- عين رئيساً للجمعية الخيرية لمساعدة الشباب على الزواج في مكة المكرمة. 

- رئيساً للمكتب التعاوني للدعوة والإرشاد وتوعية الجاليات في جدة. 

- رئيساً لمجلس إدارة المستودع الخيري بمكة المكرمة

- عضواً في هيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية. 

- عضو مجمع الإعجاز العلمي للكتاب والسنة

- عضو في تحديد الحرم المكي 


فيا من تدعي اني اروج لمذهبي هذا مذهب علماء من علمائكم ايضا و قد اشبعتك احاديث من كلام سيد الخلق حبيبنا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و لكنك من الذين لا يسمعون فهات ادلتك 

بل مثلك مثل من لم يستطع ان يرد على الادلة الواضحة فقعد يطعن في قائلها و العياذ بالله من هذه مصيبة و الحمد لله الذي هدانا الى الحق 

اللهم اهدي السكران الى الحق آمين

----------


## السكران التميمي

> لذا فإن مفهوم الأحاديث أن من أسبل ولم يقصد بذلك الكبر والخيلاء ، فإنه غير داخل في الوعيد "ا.هـ .


وهل هذه الجزئية خولتك لأن تصنف الشيخ أنه على مذهبك ويرى رأيك؟ والله ما أنصفت.
أخي العزيز لا تعرفني بالشيخ رحمه الله، فقد كان شيخي أسأل الله أن يجعل الجنة مأواه، لكن إن أحضرت لي قولا واحد فقط، أعيد قولا واحدا فقط، لأحد من علماء الحرمين بأنه يوافق رأيك أقسم بالله سأعلنها صريحة أمام الجميع هنا أنني متبع لك على هذا الرأي، بل ومنافح ومقرر أيضا.
أخي العزيز لا تخفانا الأدلة ويعلم الله أننا نحفظها حفظا، وليس لي فائدة في سردها كما سردت أنت إذا لم أعرف كيف أسردها، فلا تروج لأمر أنت أسرفت في طرحه وشحنته وجعلت غاربه يختلط بنابله، ومن ثم قلت: (هذا رأي الجمهور).
ومن أين لك أن هذا مذهب الجمهور وأنت تعرف أصلا أنه خلاف ما قرره الجمهور.
إن أردت طرح فكرة جديدة كما زعمت فاطرحها أخي تحت قواعد وبنود مستقيمة مرتبة واضحة، وقرر ما تريد أن تصل إليه بروية وتدقيق، وبدون شحن وتكديس.
ثم بعد ذلك قل: أنا رؤتي كذا وكذا، ويؤيد كلامي كذا وكذا.
أما أن تقوم بكتابة ما يقارب (60) صفحة كلها حشو بما لا فائدة فيه، ومن ثم تقول هذا مذهب الجمهور وتروج له، فلا يقبل منك أبدا.
لا أعرفك أخي، ولكني أحبك، وأحب الحق.

----------


## التقرتي

اخي السكران سادع العلامة الشيخ صالح آل شيخ يجيبك انه مذهب الجمهور 

و هذا كلامه


السؤال: هل الصحيح أن إزار المسلم إلى نصف الساق أم إلى الكعبين لأني سمعت من يقول أنه إلى نصف الساق، لكن ... فسّر لي هل هذا صحيح؟ (الشيخ قال: ما فهمت لأن الخط غير جيّد).


الجواب:
المقصود أنّ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام صحّ عنه أنّه قال : (( إِزْرَة المسلم إلى نصف ساقه ولا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين )) .
وأيضاً في الحديث الصحيح الذي في الصحيحين : (( ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار في النار )) .
وصحّ عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : (( من جرّ إزاره خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة )) . 


وهذا يدل على أنّ المسلم ليس له أن يجعل ثوبه أو إزاره أو ما يلبس أدنى من الرداء ونحوه، أن يجعله تحت الكعبين، يعني أن يكون مستديماً تحت الكعبين، أما إذا كان في حالة يكون تحت الكعبين ثمّ إذا لبسه مستوياً لا يكون تحت الكعبين فهذا لا حرج عليه فيه كما هو ظاهر من حديث أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، أنه قال يا رسول الله إنّ إزاري يسترخي إلاّ أن أتعاهده، قال يا أبا بكر لست ممن يفعله خيلاء.

فدل هذا على أنّ الإستدامة هي المنهي عنها وأنّ أشد الأمر في ذلك أن يكون جرّه لإزاره أو إسباله لثوبه أو ردائه أو نحو ذلك على جهة الخيلاء، فهذا أشده، و إذا جعل إزاره إلى ما تحت الكعبين بقليل، ولم يجعله تحت الكعبين، فلا حرج عليه، لأن هذا مأذون فيه، وفيه سعة لقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام.



أما جعل الإزار إلى أنصاف الساقين فهل هو عام في الإزار وفي غيره من الثياب ، أم هو خاص بالإزار؟

إختلف أهل العلم في ذلك، فمنهم من خصه بالإزار لظاهر قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الذي في السنن (( إزرة المسلم إلى نصف ساقه)) ، وأماّ الثوب، يعني القميص وأشباه ذلك فإنه لا تكون السنة فيه كذلك وهذا وجه لطائفة من أهل العلم.
وآخرون قالوا إن الأصل يعمّ الجميع فالإزار ليس عليه مزية على غيره في هذا الحكم، بل الثوب والإزار على هذا الباب، في أن يكون له أن يجعله إلى نصف الساق، بل يكون هذا الأفضل في حقه إلا إذا كان يرجوا مصلحة شرعية في عدم فعله هذا، فإنه لا حرج عليه، فمثلاً أن يكون رياأً، أو أن يكون فعله ذاك لا يُسَهّل له أمر الدعوة والإرشاد وينفّر الناس منه ونحو ذلك فإن هذا أذَن فيه طائفة من العلماء وهو في المرخص فيه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين.


المهم أنّ الواجب على كل مسلم أن لا يُسدل إزاره لما تحت الكعبين ولا ثوبه ولا رداءه بل هذا يحرم عليه وهو من كبائر الذنوب إذا استدام و أعظم منه أن يفعل ذلك خيلاء، يعني تكبراً وطلباً للرفعة فإن هذا أعظم . 



وأهل العلم اختلفوا، هل يُحمل حديث (( ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار في النار )) على حديث من (( جرّ إزاره خيلاء )) ، أم أن يكون هذا له باب وهذا له باب على قولين :


1- والمعروف عند جمهور العلماء أن حديث من جر ازاره خيلاء هو الأصل، وما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار محمولا على من فعله خيلاء ليجمعوا بين الحديثين وهذا قول الجمهور ومنهم الحنابلة، وقد كان أيوب السختياني فيما رواه عنه عبد الرزاق بإسناد صحيح، كان يُسدل إزاره، والإمام مالك أيضاً ربما فعله، وقد قيل لأيوب أليس هذا من الخيلاء ؟ فقال كانت الخيلاء في جرّ الإزار، والخيلاء اليوم في التشمير، فهذا ليس بصحيح، ولكنه فعل لبعضهم لهذا كان الإمام أحمد وعدد من الأئمة وهو الذي عليه أصحاب المذاهب أنّ الجر لغير خيلاء أو إسدال الإزار أو الرداء لغير خيلاء مكروه فالأفضل تركه، وأما جرّه للخيلاء وهو المحرم، حملا للحديثين بعضهما على الآخر، لأنّ الأحاديث يفسّر بعضها بعضا.


2 - والقول الثاني أن الإزار أو الرداء في الإسبال أو الجر محرّم مطلقا فإن كان لغير الخيلاء فهو في النار وإذا كان لخيلاء فالإثم أعظم لما رتّب عليه في قوله : من جرّ إزاره خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة وهذا له باب وحديث أخر له باب ، ولا يندرج عليه هنا حمل المطلق على المقيد لعدم إتحاد الأثر فيهما أو السبب فيهما.

المقصود من هذا أنه يجب على المسلم أن يتعاهد ذلك ويُخشى عليه أن يكون مرتكباً لكبيرة، وإذا كان مرتكباً لكبيرة في جرّ الإزار أو الإسبال فإنه لا يُرجى له تكفير الصغائر ولا يُرجى له أن تكون الصلاة إلى الصلاة مكفرات لما بينهما لأن فيه (ما إجتُنبت الكبائر) فينبغي ، بل يجب عليه أن يحذر أشدّ الحذر من هذا.



أعان الله الجميع على ترك ما يُغضب الرّب جلّ وعلا . إهـ.

و الشريط عندك اسمعه 


اما قول البسام فهو واضح وضوح الشمس 

 وإلا فما معنى التحريم وما الغرض منه ، لذا فإن مفهوم الأحاديث أن من أسبل ولم يقصد بذلك الكبر والخيلاء ، فإنه غير داخل في الوعيد  اهــ

و هل في كلامه تأويل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

و تقول هات كلام عالم واحد من بلاد الحرمين فهاك فتوى  خالد عبدا لله المصلح وهو أحد كبار كبار طلاب الشيخ العثيمين وزوج ابنته


فضيلة الشيخ ما حكم الإسبال و هل يدخل في البنطال و هل صحيح أن الجمهور على جوازه أو كراهته لغير خيلاء وجزاكم الله خيرا؟ 



الجواب: 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإسبال في اللغة هو إرسال الشيء من علو إلى أسفل والمراد به هنا إطالة الثياب وإرخاؤها وقد جاءت النصوص فيه على نحوين: 

الأول: ما جاء فيه تحريم الإسبال خيلاء وبطراً. ومنها ما في البخاري ( 5784) ومسلم (2085) من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة)). وكذلك ما رواه البخاري (3485) وغيره عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: بينما رجل يجر إزاره من الخيلاء خسف به فهو يتجلجل في الأرض إلى يوم القيامة. وكذلك مافي البخاري ( 5788) ومسلم ( 2087) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطراً)). 

الثاني: ما جاء فيه تحريم الإسبال مطلقاً من غير تقييد بخيلاء أو بطر. ومن ذلك ما في البخاري (5787) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: ((ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار)) ومنها ما في مسلم (106) من حديث أبي ذر قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب)) ولما وردت النصوص على هذين الوجهين اختلف أهل العلم في حكم الإسبال من غير خيلاء. فذهب جمهور العلماء من المالكية(1)، والشافعية(2)، والحنابلة(3) وغيرهم إلى أن المحرم من الإسبال ما كان للخيلاء والبطر أما ما كان لغير ذلك فمنهم من قال بكراهته ومنهم من قال بإباحته وحملوا ما ورد النهي فيه عن الإسبال مطلقاً على المقيد، قال شيخ الإسلام في شرح العمدة (ص 366): " ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه وما سوى ذلك فهو باق على الإباحة وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة " واحتج هؤلاء بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر لما قال يا رسول الله إن احد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أني أتعاهد ذلك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء)) وكذلك ما جاء أن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه كان يسبل إزاره فلما قيل له في ذلك قال: "إن لساقي حموشة، وأنا أؤم الناس". رواه ابن أبي شيبة وقال عنه الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (10/264): بسند جيد. 

وذهب جماعة من العلماء إلى أن الإسبال محرم مطلقاً سواء كان للخيلاء أو لغير الخيلاء عملاً بالمقيد والمطلق من النصوص والذي يظهر لي أن ما ذهب إليه الجمهور أقرب للصواب. وما جاء من النصوص في الإسبال لا يختص الإزار بل يشمل كل ما يلبس الإنسان من الثياب ويشهد لهذا أن محارب بن دثار راوي حديث ابن عمر "من جر ثوبه مخيلة لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة" سأله شعبة كما في صحيح البخاري (5791): أذكر إزاره؟ قال محارب: ما خص إزاراً ولا قميصاً. فأفاد ذلك بأن التعبير بالثوب يشمل الإزار وغيره. وقد جاء في ذلك عدة أحاديث منها ما رواه أصحاب السنن: أبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه من حديث ابن عمر مرفوعاً: " الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة من جر شيئاً خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " وهو من رواية عبدالعزيز بن أبي رواد عن سالم عن أبيه وفي عبدالعزيز مقال كما قال الحافظ في الفتح (10/262) وقد استغربه أبوبكر بن أبي شيبة وقد حسن الحديث النووي وروى أبوداود عن ابن عمر موقوفاً عليه. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإزار فهو في القميص وقد نقل الحافظ ابن حجر عن الطبري أن ذكر الإزار مبني على أنه غالب لباسهم فلما لبس الناس القميص والدراريع كان حكمها حكم الإزار في النهي قال ابن بطال: هذا قياس صحيح لو لم يأت النص بالثوب فإنه يشمل جميع ذلك قال في الفروع عن إطالة ذؤابة العمامة (1/356): قال شيخنا يعني شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: إطالتها كثيراً من الإسبال. وعلى هذا فإسبال البنطال من ذلك. والله أعلم

موقع الشيخ الرسمي 

http://www.almosleh.com/publish/article_839.shtml

و هذه بعض من سيرته

ولد في أم القرى مكة شرفها الله عام خمسة وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية.

بدأ التلقي عن فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله من عام 1403هـ ثم لازمه من عام 1408هـ إلى وفاته رحمه الله، وكان قد صاهر الشيخ رحمه الله عام 1407هـ. وقد قرأ عليه في التفسير والحديث وأصول الدين والفقه والأصول واللغة. 



يا اخي السكران  هذا مذهب الجمهور و لا شك في ذلك و اسأل اي عالم عندكم سيقول لك هذا مذهب الجمهور

ها هو عالم مكي من الحرمين يفتيك و انظر في صفحته  فاتبع الدليل ان كنت حقا تحتج بالدليل

و نحن ننتظر ان كنت فعلا ستعلن كما تقول اتباعك لمذهبنا ان كنت ممن يوفون وعودهم و هذا كلامك

لكن إن أحضرت لي قولا واحد فقط، أعيد قولا واحدا فقط، لأحد من علماء الحرمين بأنه يوافق رأيك أقسم بالله سأعلنها صريحة أمام الجميع هنا أنني متبع لك على هذا الرأي، بل ومنافح ومقرر أيضا.


 و الله المستعان

----------


## التقرتي

قال الشيخ عبد الله البسام في التوضيح 3/127: وهذا القول أي القول بالتحريم أحوط وأما القول الأول فهو أصح من حيث الدليل وأجود من حيث التأصيل

----------


## التقرتي

و ازيدك اخي السكران فتوى القاضي الشيخ  سليمان الماجد 

س : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. فضيلة الشيخ أثابك الله .. قرأت لك فتوى في إسبال الثوب في موقع الإسلام اليوم تقول فيها نصا "ولهذا فإن الارجح دليلا وتعليلا أنه يحرم من الاسبال ما كان لخيلاء ، ولا يحرم ما كان لغير ذلك " سؤالي : هل يجوز لو أطلت ثوبي إلى أن يصل إلى شراك نعلي بحيث لا يلمس الأرض ، وذلك أنه يجمل في مظهري ، وأعوذ بالله أن يكون ذلك خيلاء ، جزاك الله خيرا . محبكم في الله: بندر العتيبي 

ج : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. إذا كانت إطالتك لثوبك إلى شراك النعل بغير خيلاء فيجوز ، وإن كان الأولى ترك ذلك؛ فإنه خلاف هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته ، فقد كانوا يرفعون ثيابهم ولا يجاوزون بها الكعبين ، ولا شك أن ما شرعه الله تعالى هو الأجمل في المظهر ، مغ ما في ذلك من قطع الطريق على الخواطر الرديئة ، ولأن الإنسان قد لا يتحكم بخواطره . والله أعلم. 

و هذا موقعه 

http://www.salmajed.com/ar/node/3925

----------


## السكران التميمي

> قال الشيخ عبد الله البسام في التوضيح 3/127: وهذا القول أي القول بالتحريم أحوط وأما القول الأول فهو أصح من حيث الدليل وأجود من حيث التأصيل


ووالله لم يفت به، وأنا أعرف بالشيخ.
وأما كلام الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ، فيعلم الله لو أنك أنت استمعت إليه بأذن واعية لما أرسلت المرفق إلي، بل هو والله رد عليك، وعلى كلٍ الشيخ يروي النقولات ثم قال والصحيح أنه مكروه.
والعلماء عندنا جعلوا الكراهة هنا مغلظة.
فأين الكراهة من الإباحة، ثم أخي أكمل الإستماع إلى التسجيل وستعرف أنه ردٌ عليك.
فلا تماري.
وعلى العموم المرفق موجود لمن أراد أن يستمعه وينصف في الحكم.
وإلى الآن أقولها: ورب  السموات السبع والأرضين السبع إن قدمت لي نقلا واحدا يفيد الجواز والإباحة عن واحد من علماء البلد فلك ما وعدت.
لا تحول أخي التضليل على الآخرين بكتابة تسجيل الشيخ، فوالله هو كما ذكرت لك.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

> و ازيدك اخي السكران فتوى القاضي الشيخ  سليمان الماجد 
> س : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. فضيلة الشيخ أثابك الله .. قرأت لك فتوى في إسبال الثوب في موقع الإسلام اليوم تقول فيها نصا "ولهذا فإن الارجح دليلا وتعليلا أنه يحرم من الاسبال ما كان لخيلاء ، ولا يحرم ما كان لغير ذلك " سؤالي : هل يجوز لو أطلت ثوبي إلى أن يصل إلى شراك نعلي بحيث لا يلمس الأرض ، وذلك أنه يجمل في مظهري ، وأعوذ بالله أن يكون ذلك خيلاء ، جزاك الله خيرا . محبكم في الله: بندر العتيبي 
> ج : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. إذا كانت إطالتك لثوبك إلى شراك النعل بغير خيلاء فيجوز ، وإن كان الأولى ترك ذلك؛ فإنه خلاف هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته ، فقد كانوا يرفعون ثيابهم ولا يجاوزون بها الكعبين ، ولا شك أن ما شرعه الله تعالى هو الأجمل في المظهر ، مغ ما في ذلك من قطع الطريق على الخواطر الرديئة ، ولأن الإنسان قد لا يتحكم بخواطره . والله أعلم. 
> و هذا موقعه 
> http://www.salmajed.com/ar/node/3925


مع احترامي للشيخ فالعلماء اللذين أردتهم أنت تعرفهم، ودعني من غيرهم.
على أن كلام الشيخ حفظه الله ينقض آخره أوله.

----------


## التقرتي

نقلت كلام الشيخ لكي ابرهن لك انه مذهب الجمهور و ليس استدلالا على مذهبي فانت منذ قليل - و كتاباتك موجودة- كنت تكذب انه مذهب الجمهور و هذا كلامك 

لأمر أنت أسرفت في طرحه وشحنته وجعلت غاربه يختلط بنابله، ومن ثم قلت: (هذا رأي الجمهور).


بل بان جهلك و كذبك و تدليسك و الكلام معروض امام الجميع و الحمد لله اي منصف يعرف مقدار علمك و تدليسك و تعصبك و الله المستعان 


احمدك يا رب حمدا كثيرا طيبا ملأ نعمك على خلقك الحمد لك يا رب انك فتحت عيني و لم اتعصب الا للدليل و الحمد لله,  اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثير طيبا يوفي الحمد لك يا رب الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و الله المستعان

----------


## السكران التميمي

> والمعروف عند جمهور العلماء أن حديث من جر ازاره خيلاء هو الأصل، وما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار محمولا على من فعله خيلاء ليجمعوا بين الحديثين وهذا قول الجمهور ومنهم الحنابلة، وقد كان أيوب السختياني فيما رواه عنه عبد الرزاق بإسناد صحيح، كان يُسدل إزاره، والإمام مالك أيضاً ربما فعله، وقد قيل لأيوب أليس هذا من الخيلاء ؟ فقال كانت الخيلاء في جرّ الإزار، والخيلاء اليوم في التشمير، فهذا ليس بصحيح،ولكنه فعل لبعضهم لهذا كان الإمام أحمد وعدد من الأئمة وهو الذي عليه أصحاب المذاهب أنّ الجر لغير خيلاء أو إسدال الإزار أو الرداء لغير خيلاء مكروه فالأفضل تركه، وأما جرّه للخيلاء وهو المحرم، حملا للحديثين بعضهما على الآخر، لأنّ الأحاديث يفسّر بعضها بعضا.
> 2 - والقول الثاني أن الإزار أو الرداء في الإسبال أو الجر محرّم مطلقا فإن كان لغير الخيلاء فهو في النار وإذا كان لخيلاء فالإثم أعظم لما رتّب عليه في قوله : من جرّ إزاره خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة وهذا له باب وحديث أخر له باب ، ولا يندرج عليه هنا حمل المطلق على المقيد لعدم إتحاد الأثر فيهما أو السبب فيهما.
> المقصود من هذا أنه يجب على المسلم أن يتعاهد ذلك ويُخشى عليه أن يكون مرتكباً لكبيرة، وإذا كان مرتكباً لكبيرة في جرّ الإزار أو الإسبال فإنه لا يُرجى له تكفير الصغائر ولا يُرجى له أن تكون الصلاة إلى الصلاة مكفرات لما بينهما لأن فيه (ما إجتُنبت الكبائر) فينبغي ، بل يجب عليه أن يحذر أشدّ الحذر من هذا.
> أعان الله الجميع على ترك ما يُغضب الرّب جلّ وعلا . إهـ.


بالله أنصف ولا تروج التزوير، أين القول بالإباحة هنا. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
ثم إذا كان قول الجمهور هو القول بالتحريم كما ذكر الشيخ صالح وسيذكره الشيخ المصلح، فكيف يكون رأيك قول جمهور؟ اتق الله ولا تلبس.




> فذهب جمهور العلماء من المالكية، والشافعية، والحنابلة وغيرهم إلى أن المحرم من الإسبال ما كان للخيلاء والبطر أما ما كان لغير ذلك فمنهم من قال بكراهته ومنهم من قال بإباحته وحملوا ما ورد النهي فيه عن الإسبال مطلقاً على المقيد، قال شيخ الإسلام في شرح العمدة (ص 366): " ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه وما سوى ذلك فهو باق على الإباحة وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة " واحتج هؤلاء بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر لما قال يا رسول الله إن احد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أني أتعاهد ذلك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء)) وكذلك ما جاء أن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه كان يسبل إزاره فلما قيل له في ذلك قال: "إن لساقي حموشة، وأنا أؤم الناس". رواه ابن أبي شيبة وقال عنه الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (10/264): بسند جيد. 
> وذهب جماعة من العلماء إلى أن الإسبال محرم مطلقاً سواء كان للخيلاء أو لغير الخيلاء عملاً بالمقيد والمطلق من النصوص والذي يظهر لي أن ما ذهب إليه الجمهور أقرب للصواب


والله ما أراد بالجمهور إلا القائلين أن المحرم من الإسبال ما كان للخيلاء والبطر. فاتق الله ولا تزور الكلام فتهلك الناس معك.
أعوذ بالله من الهوى والتعصب الأعمى.

أحبتي أنا لا اخاطب (التقرتي) الآن فقد اتضح لي مراده وغايته، ويعلم الله أنها غاية فساد وإفساد، إنما أخاطبكم أنتم أيها العقلاء بأن لا يغتروا بما قد يزيفه الآخرين أو قد يدلسوا به عليكم، فالحق أحق أن يتبع.
اتق الله ولا تجعل دين الناس في رقبتك.

----------


## التقرتي

نواصل سرد الادلة الدامغة التي لم يرد عليها القائلون بالتحريم لحد الان الا باتهامات و افتراءات

نواصل سرد الادلة و اقوال الصالحين و لا نلتفت للسفهاء 

و نروي لكم هذه الادلة 

عن إسحاق بن محمد قال: سمعت مالك بن أنس يقول: كنا ندخل على أيوب السختياني، فإذا ذكرنا له حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكى حتى نرحمه  حلية الأوالياء (3/4).



وعن ابن شوذب قال: كان أيوب يؤم أهل مسجده في شهر رمضان، ويصلي بهم في الركعة قدر ثلاثين آية، ويصلي لنفسه فيما بين الترويحتين بقدر ثلاثين آية، وكان يقول هو بنفسه للناس الصلاة، ويوتر بهم، ويدعو بدعاء القرآن، ويؤمن من خلفه، وآخر ذلك يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول: اللهم استعملنا بسنته، وأوزعنا بهديه، واجعلنا للمتقين إماماً، ثم يسجد، وإذا فرغ من الصلاة دعا بدعوات

سير أعلام النبلاء (6/21)

قال معمر كان في قميص ايوب بعض التذيل فقيل له فقال الشهرة اليوم في التشمير سير الاعلام 6/22

فما اشبه اليوم بالبارحة !!!!!

 قال حماد بن زيد أيوب عندي أفضل من جالسته واشده إتباعا للسنة قال سعيد بن عامر الضبعي عن سلام بن أبي مطيع قال رأى أيوب رجلا من أصحاب الاهواء فقال إني لاعرف الذلة في وجهه ثم تلا " سينالهم غضب من ربهم وذلة " الاعراف 152 ثم قال هذه لكل مفتر وكان يسمي أصحاب الاهواء خوارج ويقول إن الخوارج اختلفوا في الاسم واجتمعوا على السيف. سير الاعلام 6/22

قال حماد بن زيد لو رأيتم أيوب ثم استقاكم شربة على نسكه لما سقيتموه له شعر وافر وشارب وافر وقميص جيد هروي يشم الأرض وقلنسوة متركة جيدة وطيلسان كردي جيد ورداء عدني يعني ليس عليه شيء من سيما النساك ولا التصنع . المصدر السابق

قالوا لمالك إنك تتكلم في حديث أهل العراق وتروي مع هذا عن أيوب فقال ما حدثتكم عن أحد إلا وأيوب أوثق منه.

أخرج الإمام أحمد في (( العلل )) – رواية ابنه عبد الله – ( رقم : 841 ) قال :حدثنا سليمان بن حرب ، قال : حدَّثنا حماد بن زيد ، قال :"أمرَنِي أيّوب أن أقطعَ له قميصاً قال : اجعلْه يضرِبُ ظَهْرَ القدم ، و اجعَلْ فَمَ كُمِّهِ شبراً ".
إسنادهٌ صحيحٌ .

فها هو ايوب السختياني مسبل و يروي عنه مالك رحمهما الله الحديث !!!  فلم يقل انه صاحب كبيرة او انه فاسق حاشا لله او انه مسبل لا اروي له و لا اسمع له !!!!!!!

الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد  ء طبقات البدريين من الأنصار
 الطبقة الرابعة ء  أيوب بن أبي تميمة السختياني
 حديث:‏9029‏ 
 أخبرنا عمرو بن عاصم قال : حدثنا الربيع بن مسلم قال : سافرنا مع أيوب السختياني ، فلما كنا بالأبطح إذا رجل غليظ ضخم عليه ثياب غلاظ من القطن ، قال : فجعل يتبع رجال البصريين يقول : ألكم علم بأيوب بن أبي تميمة ؟ قال : فقلت لأيوب : هذا رجل يريدك ، فلما رآه أيوب أسرع إليه ، فتعانقا ، قال : فسألت عن الرجل ، فقالوا : " هذا سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر " *

فها هو سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر يعانق ايوب !!!!!


ايوب الزاهد و كان يسبل ثيابه !!!! و ابن عبد الله بن عمر يعانقه !!!!


فاين انتم من تفسقون المسبل و تتهمونه بعدم اتباع السنة فهل كان ايوب السختياني لا يتبع السنة !!!!


اما قول الجمهور فنعيده لكم من قول الشيخ حفضه الله


فذهب جمهور العلماء من المالكية، والشافعية، والحنابلة وغيرهم إلى أن المحرم من الإسبال ما كان للخيلاء والبطر أما ما كان لغير ذلك فمنهم من قال بكراهته ومنهم من قال بإباحته وحملوا ما ورد النهي فيه عن الإسبال مطلقاً على المقيد، 

و الحق ظاهر لا تطفؤه سفاهة الجاهلين و الحمد لله

----------

